# ~xBi-racial Bumpsx~ *36 Babies Born & Counting!*



## LilDreamy

I was just curious if there are any mommies out there having a mixed/bi-racial baby as well as me?

No real reason why I'm asking other than to see if I'm the only one or if there are any other mommies out there having a baby with a father that is a different race than yourself.

It will be exciting to see how each others pregnancy's go. Maybe there will be things we will be able to relate to. And it will be SUPER fun to see how our babies will develope and grow. Maybe even help each other with any questions or concerns that we may have.

Just for curiousity... I think I may be the only one though?

Please someone prove me wrong. :D

*This thread was started in 2nd Trimester, but I didn't want to leave out any 1st trimester biracial bump mommies and the 3rd trimester bump mommies.

So if you would like to join, please feel free to tell me your due dates!  & if you know the sex of your baby! *



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since there are so many of us, I decided it would be fun to sort of do like we do on each of our months, where we put when all of us are having our babies, and what sex our babies are going to be. That way we can all anticipate when each of our babies are do and get excited about who ever is next in line to have their baby so we'll be expecting pictures! Lol. :D
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JULY*
*14th July* - kirstylm - :yellow: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*18th July* - Medmom - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*28th July* - halas - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*28th July* - Ohmybabybump - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*28th July* &#8211; Bebek_1 - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:

*AUGUST*
*1st August* &#8211; Spiderspinz - ? -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*5th August* - Mordino - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*12th August* - TiggerMomma - ?
*15th August* - melmalta - :yellow: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*15th August* - Angie_B3 - :blue:
*19th August* - Noirin - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*21st August* - babydeabreu - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*22nd August* - delmeg10 - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!---- :happydance:
*23rd August* - loopylou26 - :yellow:
*27th August* &#8211; JASMAK - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*27th August* - BrownlieB - ?
*29th August* - XrachyBabeX - ?

*SEPTEMBER*
*2nd Se[tember* - hajis-sweetie - :yellow:
*6th September* &#8211; SAHM - :pink:
*7th September* - AlaskanWhiteC - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!-----:happydance:
*9th September* - SRTBaby - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!-----:happydance:
*18th September* - Birthdaybaby - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!-----:happydance:
*19th September* - Mixedmama - :pink: -----Had Her Baby 1st October!-----:happydance:
*19th September* - Celestek89 - :pink:
*26th September* - I_AM_LIVID - :pink:&:blue: -----Had Her Babies!----- :happydance: :happydance:
*27th September* - charima - ?
*29th September* - Kglo :blue: -----Had Her Baby!-----:happydance:
*30th September* - Faerie - ?

*OCTOBER*
*2nd October* - Mrs.Stokes - :pink: -----Had Her Baby 7th October!-----:happydance:
*8th October* - LilDreamy - :pink -----Had Her Baby 7th October!-----:happydance:
*8th October* - Peanut56 - ?
*9th October* - ttc_lolly - :pink: -----Had Her Baby 27th SEP!----- :happydance:
*13th October* - xUniquex - :yellow: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*14th October* - Ms_Katy5 - :pink:
*19th October* - 2wantedpls - :yellow:
*25th October* - Agiboma - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*26th October* - Shareema - :pink:
*26th October* - DreaminOfBaby - -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:

*30th October* - DreamCypher - :blue:

*NOVEMBER*
*1st November* - ShanandBoc - :pink :-----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*7th November* - Leighann89 - ?
*10th November* - Eskimobaby :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*10th November* - SilasLove - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*14th November* - Chella - ?
*16th November* - TySonMe :blue:
*17th November* - Jayde1991 - :pink:
*18th November* - Millana - ?
*23rd November* - vinteenage - ?
*24th November* - SuprisePreg - :blue:
*29th November* - Boobop11 - ?
*28th November* - RachelRae - :blue:
*30th November* - Majma1241 - :pink:

*DECEMBER*
*3rd December* - Anv7 - ?
*5th December* - Pansylove - ? 
*17th December* - Nut_Shake - :pink: & :blue: -----Had Her Babies!----- :happydance:
*21st December* - Zana - ?
*22nd December* - Heyluu - ?
*24th December* - WishingOnABub - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*25th December* - Waiting2bMommy - :blue: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*29th December* - Summer Rain - ?

*JANUARY*
*6th January* - Jessabella - :pink:
*9th January* - Blessed - :pink: -----Had Her Baby!----- :happydance:
*9th January* - somegirl - ?
*11th January* - t111 - ? 
*14th January* - FlatShoes - :yellow:
*16th January* - Millward329 - :blue:
*16th January* - ~TLC~ - ?
*19th January* - Emily_irene - ?
*21st January* - Lindbulm - :yellow:
*27 January* - Bekki_d18 - ?
*31st January* - preciousbaby2 - ?

*FEBRUARY*
*12th February* &#8211; Cerrie - ?
*17th February* - Hannaaisha - ?
*18th February* - Cerrie311 - ?
*22nd February* - Malarky - ?
*23rd February* - Love3Hope4 - ?
*28th February* - willbamom1day - ?

*MARCH*
*1st March* - africaqueen - ?
*1st March* - InvisibleRain - ?
*11th March* - Karmci -?
*12th March* - DramaFreeMama - ?
*23rd March* - Buena - ?
*29th March* - BellaBlue - ?
*31st March* - Awaiting3 - ?
*? March* - PrayerfulHope - ?
*? March* - Chimpette - ?

*APRIL*
*6th April* - Camishantel - :blue:
*6th April* - LostnConfused - ?
*8th April* - xCookieDough - :pink:
*20th April* - Needafriend - ?

*MAY*
*11th May* - CJA - :pink:

*JUNE*
JNA - :pink:

*JULY*

*AUGUST*
*10th August* - MissFish - ?

*DECEMBER*
- nickyc230891

*???*
Courtney89
PregoMego
PoppyMist
Tokyo_c
Hanelei

*TTC*
Wanabeamama

*Totals:*
:blue: - 19
:pink: - 26
:yellow: - 8
? - 46
Grand Total: 99 :D


----------



## minties

Not the only one!

I am European and my OH is Maori.


----------



## Agiboma

im having a baby boy and i recently confirmed his dad is white so i will be having a biracial baby.


----------



## Eskimobabys

you know what they say mix babys are BEAUTIFUL! im biracial blk & wht and my DH is Mexican so my baby is just a big ol melting pot! bahahahah


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! Wow! 3 so far! Amazing! :D

My F2B is african American and I'm caucasin (German/French/English)

Lol - Eskimobaby, I wanted to say that! :D I think your baby will look stunning! :D

Can't wait until we can see all of our beautiful babies!


----------



## Agiboma

yes it will be very exciting


----------



## Eskimobabys

psh my babys gonna look plain ol Mexican! lol i just want my baby girl to have my curls and her daddy dimples! my bio-dad's mother (my grandma)was creoles(which is black, Indian (Black foot)and French). so im bright! i look like a Latina! not like im mixed at all really.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Agiboma said:


> yes it will be very exciting

is this ur 1st?


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> Yay! Wow! 3 so far! Amazing! :D
> 
> My F2B is african American and I'm caucasin (German/French/English)
> 
> Lol - Eskimobaby, I wanted to say that! :D I think your baby will look stunning! :D
> 
> Can't wait until we can see all of our beautiful babies!

my grandma on my mothers side is germen and my grandpa is French! (his last name was "Jandro" but it was really "jandru" when they came to america bc of the langue barrier they miss spelled our last name:dohh:)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Nope, there's a few of us on here! I'm caucasian and DH is African American. I was on another site before I came to B and B, I had a pic of me and DH as my avatar, I was announcing my BFP, and someone made a racist joke. Had the nerve to ask me is I knew I was pregnant by sticking a banana in my vagina and asking if it had a bite in the end when I pulled it out! (I don't mean to offend anyone by mentioning this, I just wanted to share how cruel some people can be to biracial couples expecting on other sites.) I was horrified. I feel very accepted here and love to know they're are others. I'm glad you started this thread so we can all get to know each other.


----------



## happigail

my first son is asian/white irish! and he is gorgeoussssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Popping over from 3rd tri to say ME! ME! ME! :haha:

FOB is widely mixed but takes on more of a milk chocolate skin tone. But most of that is actually a tan. In the winter he's like...golden brown. If that makes sense. haha
I'm white as a ghost. Actually, I think Casper has a better tan than me. But, believe it or not, I'm a lot of Cherokee. My grandmom lived on a rez for close to 10 years. :haha:

I had someone slag me off about finding out my baby's a girl saying I ruined the surprise. I laughed at her and said, "Honey, I'm giving birth to Pangaea. What she looks like will be a bigger surprise than what gender she is." :winkwink:


----------



## Agiboma

Eskimobabys said:


> Agiboma said:
> 
> 
> yes it will be very exciting
> 
> is this ur 1st?Click to expand...

it is my first:thumbup:


----------



## kawaiiuk

Hiya, I'm white and my husband is mixed race (African/British)

Bi-racial babies are gorgeous :)


----------



## kglo

me to. 

I'm white British and my husband is black Jamaican. 

I met my hubby in Jamaica in 2006, we married in 2008 and he moved to the UK in 2009.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

kglo said:


> me to.
> 
> I'm white British and my husband is black Jamaican.
> 
> I met my hubby in Jamaica in 2006, we married in 2008 and he moved to the UK in 2009.

I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful (or dumb), but are there white jamaicans? :dohh:
I mean, I know white people live there and what not, but I always thought "true" Jamaicans were always islanders/black-ish? :shrug:

I've also never been anywhere outside the US, so all I really have to go on it pictures/movies. :blush:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Ladies :flower:

Me too... I'm one of those ''beautiful mixed race babies'' :haha: I'm mixed white/black caribbean :) and now I'm also having a mixed baby as my OH is white :) Can't wait to see her, she'll be soooo gorgeous... 3/4 white & 1/4 black caribbean!! I'm just hoping she doesn't inherit my awful god damn hair (frizzy horrible afro!!), I always hated it and would hate for ehr to have it & hate it too :rofl: x


----------



## xUniquex

I'm having my second gorgeous mixed bubs!

I'm mixed white british and black carribean and my OH is mixed black carribean and nigerian...here's what our son looks like ...

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0228-1.jpg

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0680-1.jpg

can't wait to see what this bubs looks like!

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Croc-O-Dile said:


> kglo said:
> 
> 
> me to.
> 
> I'm white British and my husband is black Jamaican.
> 
> I met my hubby in Jamaica in 2006, we married in 2008 and he moved to the UK in 2009.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful (or dumb), but are there white jamaicans? :dohh:
> I mean, I know white people live there and what not, but I always thought "true" Jamaicans were always islanders/black-ish? :shrug:
> 
> I've also never been anywhere outside the US, so all I really have to go on it pictures/movies. :blush:Click to expand...

There sure are, it's not a silly question at all :flower: there are all sorts over there :haha: asians, indians etc! Their families moved there and they were born there, technically classing them as jamaican nationals! Just like my grandparents - they were born in Jamaica, moved to the UK and had most of their children here, which means majority of my uncles/aunts are UK blacks :) x


----------



## emmylou209

Bi-racial babie are adorable xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

ttc_lolly said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kglo said:
> 
> 
> me to.
> 
> I'm white British and my husband is black Jamaican.
> 
> I met my hubby in Jamaica in 2006, we married in 2008 and he moved to the UK in 2009.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful (or dumb), but are there white jamaicans? :dohh:
> I mean, I know white people live there and what not, but I always thought "true" Jamaicans were always islanders/black-ish? :shrug:
> 
> I've also never been anywhere outside the US, so all I really have to go on it pictures/movies. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are, it's not a silly question at all :flower: there are all sorts over there :haha: asians, indians etc! Their families moved there and they were born there, technically classing them as jamaican nationals! Just like my grandparents - they were born in Jamaica, moved to the UK and had most of their children here, which means majority of my uncles/aunts are UK blacks :) xClick to expand...

Oh, thanks! I need to get out more! :haha:

Unique- your son is gorgeous! He'll be a real heart-breaker one day :winkwink:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm half greek, half turkish and hubby is pakistani (he's light skinned though, more kind of gold coloured, and i'm kinda yellow toned, sort of like a Simpson :haha:) Really wondering about how the twins skin tones will be!!


----------



## Agiboma

ttc_lolly said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kglo said:
> 
> 
> me to.
> 
> I'm white British and my husband is black Jamaican.
> 
> I met my hubby in Jamaica in 2006, we married in 2008 and he moved to the UK in 2009.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful (or dumb), but are there white jamaicans? :dohh:
> I mean, I know white people live there and what not, but I always thought "true" Jamaicans were always islanders/black-ish? :shrug:
> 
> I've also never been anywhere outside the US, so all I really have to go on it pictures/movies. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There sure are, it's not a silly question at all :flower: there are all sorts over there :haha: asians, indians etc! Their families moved there and they were born there, technically classing them as jamaican nationals! Just like my grandparents - they were born in Jamaica, moved to the UK and had most of their children here, which means majority of my uncles/aunts are UK blacks :) xClick to expand...

not silly at all their are all sorts of folks in the caribbean, chinese, indians, white etc., im from the caribbean and my fob white, from the middle east


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow, I'm really surprised that there are so many of us. It's really exciting. So glad that the world is changing for the better, as in not having racial barriers, you know?

Someone mentioned that they go to other sites where people post really rude things, I know exactly what you mean. I knew that posting it here on BnB was safe. This is probably one of the best sites/forums I have ever been to. Thanks to all of the classy ladies that come on this site. :D

Speaking of Bi-racial babies... My F2B of my baby girl just got off of the phone with me. He had to go help at an elementary school today and he called me so excited saying that there were so many mixed children and all of them were so beautiful. He said especially the little girls (which we're having). I totally let my hormones get the best of me. I started tearing up as he was exclaiming it over the phone. The only reason I got teary eye'd is because my fiance never really got excited about me being pregnant. At first he was really shocked and scared, and slowly he has started to except it and be supportive by rubbing my belly or trying to feel baby kick. Then today he actually showed some true excitment about us having a baby. So today has been a really great day. I know he will be an amazing father. :D

Well enough about me. I think it would be interesting to know how everyone met their OH/F2B?

And how does your family and friends feel?

Mine's kind of simple.

About 3 years ago myself and my Fiance met at the new job I started... oops...
I know some people think it's silly, but I swear it was love at first sight. I loved everything about him. His looks of course, his personallity, everything. We could never keep ourselves from smiling when we would see each other, and we kept in contact more than anyone else I know. Lol. One day out of the blue he just said, "You love me don't you?" AH! My face went so red I couldn't hide it. Was it really that obvious! Lol. And I looked at him and told him, "You love me don't you?" And he turned red, Which I didn't know was possible lol. And from then on, we were committed. 3 years later we have different jobs, and we plan on getting married after baby is born. 

And how my family and friends feel.

I couldn't have a more supportive mother. She's just as excited as I am! :D
The rest of the family isn't against us. They're kind of neutral? They don't say anything bad, but they don't really talk about it either. And of course my friends are 100% supportive. Lol.


----------



## LilDreamy

xUniquex said:


> I'm having my second gorgeous mixed bubs!
> 
> I'm mixed white british and black carribean and my OH is mixed black carribean and nigerian...here's what our son looks like ...
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0228-1.jpg
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0680-1.jpg
> 
> can't wait to see what this bubs looks like!
> 
> xxx

Oh My Gosh! Your baby is soooo freakin adorable! Congradulations on having such a beautiful baby, and one on the way! Absolutely gorgeous! :D :D :D


----------



## xUniquex

Thank you for the lovely comments on our son!

I can't wait to see what our babies will look like,perhaps we could post pics of them once they arrive and then some more a few months later (our son was white as a ghost when born but as you can see he has darkened over time!)

Personally i love being mixed race as it means i get the best of both worlds!!

YAY for mixed babies!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol. Very lucky indeed.

I was thinking that also. Would be great to show pictures of our babies when they are born and as they become older. We'll just carry this thread over to Third Tri once we all get over there.

Would be cool to also post pictures of ourselves, the father and the baby once baby is born so that we can compare and see where our babies get what from who. I think it would be fun. Especially to see what other people think as to what your baby got from us or our husbands/fiances/FOB's.

:D


----------



## ttc_lolly

No there's millions of mixed race couples/bumps out there!! Especially in the UK, can't say for sure anywhere else mind!! Like I say, my mum is White British and my dad is Black Carribbean so I am a bi-racial bump from 23 years ago :rofl: it's more & more common x

I met my OH at a huuuuge big party/NYE rave :D there were over 15000 people there and we met & kept in touch even though we lived over 200 miles apart, and we both knew it was meant to be :cloud9:

My family absolutely adore him & knows how good he is to me, and his family love me to peices! All his family are white, however his older sister is engaged to an anglo indian, so I'm not the first non-white person to come into the family!! Everyone is so excited over the birth of our daughter! x


----------



## kglo

There are all colours and creeds that are Jamaicans. 

There National Code is ' Out of Many One People'. 

In my visits to Jamaica I have met sooo many Jamaicans that were not black. 

I think it must be one of the most mixed nations in the world and Jamaicans are very proud of this fact.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Me! Me! Another mixed race baby on the way

Im white Australian (scottish background) and my fiance is half african american (his dad is very much black, white aussie mum)
<--------------------
He was really dark when he was little

Cant wait to see what our bubs looks like!

Unique, your son actually looks very much like my fiance when he was a baby :) He is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## pansylove

aww :) my partner is indian/mauritian and i'm white so we're going to have a beautiful biracial baby :) 
my avatar pic on the left is me and my OH :) xx


----------



## celestek89

Im half egyptian and white and OH is white...so not much of a mix, but the genes are still pretty strong! My dad is very very dark, im more of an olive colour but go very golden in the summer! I really hope our little girl has my tone with OH's bright green eyes! Cant wait to see her!!


----------



## emmi26

hey my baby is half english and half mexican so im hoping for a lovely sun-tanned looking baby lol!!!
i think its great we will have to all post pics and we will have a whole rainbow of babies to look at !!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hmm... I think I might add on my first post everyone who is having a biracial baby, when they're having their baby, and what gender they are having like we do on each of our own months. This way we can keep track of each other and how far along we are in our pregnancy's so we can all anticipate when each of our sweeties are born. :D

So If you want please post what your due date is, and if you know yet, what gender baby is.


----------



## aob1013

I hope you guys don't feel like you have to seperate yourself from 'the rest of us' :lol:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## majm1241

Me! My hubby is Hispanic (Spanish/Mexican) and I am Caucasian. This will be our 2nd mixed Beautiful Baby together! :hugs:

Here is our son Jace.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/SnowinginAlabama024.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/JacesPictures006.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/January2008024.jpg

Here is us 3 a few years ago when my husband came for R&R from Iraq.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/l_d3a8e7d7070394634f34a39c70ea989d.jpg

Us when he was about 6 or 7 months old
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/October28th2005044.jpg

Mark and Jace the day before Mark deployed for a year. Jace was 10 days old here.
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/babyJaceParents2042.jpg


----------



## LilDreamy

Very cute son! :D

He has the perfect medium of both of your skin colors.

Congrats on having a beautiful son, and a soon to be number two baby. :D


----------



## Agiboma

thedailymail said:


> I hope you guys don't feel like you have to seperate yourself from 'the rest of us' :lol:
> 
> :hugs: xxx

seperate ohh no not moi:hugs: i love you ladies your making this experience so pleasant:thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Double post


----------



## majm1241

Oops!


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Hmm... I think I might add on my first post everyone who is having a biracial baby, when they're having their baby, and what gender they are having like we do on each of our own months. This way we can keep track of each other and how far along we are in our pregnancy's so we can all anticipate when each of our sweeties are born. :D
> 
> So If you want please post what your due date is, and if you know yet, what gender baby is.

Mine is November 30th and I we hopefully find out the gender at the end of this month! :D


----------



## Nut_Shake

What STUNNING babies! Such a fantastic culturally diverse world we live in aye :flower:


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> xUniquex said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my second gorgeous mixed bubs!
> 
> I'm mixed white british and black carribean and my OH is mixed black carribean and nigerian...here's what our son looks like ...
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0228-1.jpg
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0680-1.jpg
> 
> can't wait to see what this bubs looks like!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh My Gosh! Your baby is soooo freakin adorable! Congradulations on having such a beautiful baby, and one on the way! Absolutely gorgeous! :D :D :DClick to expand...

Definitely a cutie!!! :kiss:


----------



## lushious09

Im europian (french/english) raised in england and FOB has spanish ethnicity but was also raised in england... hes very dark haired dark eyed and tanned/olived skin so im intrested to see what our little boy looks like x


----------



## majm1241

thedailymail said:


> I hope you guys don't feel like you have to seperate yourself from 'the rest of us' :lol:
> 
> :hugs: xxx

Just another buddy group made just like any other group around. :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I think making a thread of "BBB's" (Beautiful Biracial Babies) is a great idea. I would like to hear experiences from other mom's like me, about issues like how to style/treat my baby's hair. How to deal with certain questions people may ask, and rude comments, (you would think we still lived in the dark ages, I get dirty looks and remarks all the time when me and DH go out together) and I'll be damned if someone says something, or looks at me wrong after I have my baby and we go out in public! :saywhat::grr:
DH has gorgeous caramel skin and light honey brown eyes, and I am ghost white with blue-green eyes so I wonder how "Aurie Rose" is going to look. I think starting a thread would be a great idea, we could post our pics (ourselves and DH/FOB/SO's) and then babies. Also nice to have support and obtain advice from mommy''s to biracial babies of all different ages and stages.
Here is a pic of me and my DH, there is also a little pic of us smooching in my ticker....
 



Attached Files:







Heard dat!#2.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 19









Theo #9.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## alaskanwhitec

LilDreamy said:


> I was just curious if there are any mommies out there having a mixed/bi-racial baby as well as me?
> 
> No real reason why I'm asking other than to see if I'm the only one or if there are any other mommies out there having a baby with a father that is a different race than yourself.
> 
> It will be exciting to see how each others pregnancy's go. Maybe there will be things we will be able to relate to. And it will be SUPER fun to see how our babies will develope and grow. Maybe even help each other with any questions or concerns that we may have.
> 
> Just for curiousity... I think I may be the only one though?
> 
> Please someone prove me wrong. :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Since there are so many of us, I decided it would be fun to sort of do like we do on each of our months, where we put when all of us are having our babies, and what sex our babies are going to be. That way we can all anticipate when each of our babies are do and get excited about who ever is next in line to have their baby so we'll be expecting pictures! Lol. :D
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 
> *OCTOBER*
> *8th October* - LilDreamy - :pink:
> 
> *NOVEMBER*
> 
> *DECEMBER*



Oh, put Aurie Rose (baby girl) due September 7th for me (alaskanwhitecocoa). I think we should ask admin if we can start a BBB (Beautiful Biracial Babies) thread, too!


----------



## pansylove

alaskanwhitec said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Since there are so many of us, I decided it would be fun to sort of do like we do on each of our months, where we put when all of us are having our babies, and what sex our babies are going to be. That way we can all anticipate when each of our babies are do and get excited about who ever is next in line to have their baby so we'll be expecting pictures! Lol. :D
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 
> *OCTOBER*
> *8th October* - LilDreamy - :pink:
> 
> *NOVEMBER*
> 
> *DECEMBER*


My tummy dweller is due 5th Dec, but I don't know girl or boy yet!! (i think boy.. but.. don't know!)


----------



## birthdaybaby

I'm half black and half chinese and my OH is black-Trinidadian. So I guess baby will be 3/4 black and a 1/4 chinese.


----------



## kglo

My BBB is due 29th September and is a little cute boy. 

I can't wait to see him.


----------



## mixedmama

I'm mixed race (russian and nigerian) and my OH is carribbean. He's mainly black but mixed with white and Indian in previous generations.

I'm eager to see what my LO will look like! :) xx

I'm due Sep 19th.

xx


----------



## xUniquex

i'm due oct 13th however due to complications in my pregnancy we are expecting to have baby premature :( i do hope we can hold onto he/she until september though!!

We are not finding out the sex so you will all just have to wait until they decide to make an appearance!:haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

This is a great thread..nice one for doing this for all us mixed Bi-racial Bumpsx :)

im white british but have a lot of spanish/indian in the family generations all from my dads side which is probably why i get away with looking european lol my partner is british african hes mums from ghana and hes dads from guyana both born and bred in london :)xx


----------



## mordino

*Lurking from 3rd trimester - hope you don't mind? :)*

As you can see from my avatar, my DH is White British and my DD is of mixed race. I am Black British.


----------



## FsMummy

majm1241 said:


> Me! My hubby is Hispanic (Spanish/Mexican) and I am Caucasian. This will be our 2nd mixed Beautiful Baby together! :hugs:
> 
> Here is our son Jace.
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/SnowinginAlabama024.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/JacesPictures006.jpg
> 
> Here is us 3 a few years ago when my husband came for R&R from Iraq.
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/l_d3a8e7d7070394634f34a39c70ea989d.jpg

omg, those eyes! he is gorgeous hun, keep your eye on him hes gonna be a right lil heartbreaker when he grows up :D


----------



## majm1241

FsMummy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Me! My hubby is Hispanic (Spanish/Mexican) and I am Caucasian. This will be our 2nd mixed Beautiful Baby together! :hugs:
> 
> Here is our son Jace.
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/SnowinginAlabama024.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/JacesPictures006.jpg
> 
> Here is us 3 a few years ago when my husband came for R&R from Iraq.
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/l_d3a8e7d7070394634f34a39c70ea989d.jpg
> 
> omg, those eyes! he is gorgeous hun, keep your eye on him hes gonna be a right lil heartbreaker when he grows up :DClick to expand...

Awe! Thanks! :hugs: LOVE his dark beautiful browns too!! LOL He probably will be! LOL He has a GREAT personality! Very outgoing and gets along with EVERYONE! He is a GREAT kid and every living creature, including bugs, are his friends! LOL 

Where we live there are a bunch of Dutch Military Students and he made friends with every single one of them at the pool. They LOVE when he comes to the pool. They all take turns playing with him and tossing him in a playing catch. I hope he does well in school too. LOL


----------



## Agiboma

my bbb is due on oct. 25


----------



## celestek89

good idea, im due 19/09/10 and am having a girl =)


----------



## Eskimobabys

alaskanwhitec said:


> Nope, there's a few of us on here! I'm caucasian and DH is African American. I was on another site before I came to B and B, I had a pic of me and DH as my avatar, *I was announcing my BFP, and someone made a racist joke. Had the nerve to ask me is I knew I was pregnant by sticking a banana in my vagina and asking if it had a bite in the end when I pulled it out!* (I don't mean to offend anyone by mentioning this, I just wanted to share how cruel some people can be to biracial couples expecting on other sites.) I was horrified. I feel very accepted here and love to know they're are others. I'm glad you started this thread so we can all get to know each other.

disgusting! ppl are cruel when i was with my ex (he was black)we ALWAYS got funny looks and ppl would say "why you with that White girl!" um EXCUSE me! im not white! lol but me and my current dh look a like im actually happy that my baby will look like me and dh! i had a hard time when i was little why i didnt look like my momma and i wish everyday i was white i didnt want my thick, black, curly hair i wanted my mothers beautiful thin, straight, red hair and her pale skin and pretty hazel eyes but now im happy being diff but not as a young child i just didnt know why i didnt look like my mother or Father. anyhoo here me and DH our baby due November 10th:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Sam&i texas.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 10









BABY @ 17 WEEKS_16.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9









sam&me va.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh, Eskimobabys, you and your honey are so cute together. (And the rest of the couples I've seen, too) I want to see more pics of you lovely biracial couples out there!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi, 

I am having my second biracial baby...I am Caribbean (black) and my hubby is German/Polish Canadian (white). My DD is half Caribbean and half French Canadian (white).

My DD was blond up until Sr. Kindergarten than her hair began to get darker and curlier (but not tight like mine...just riglets), but her hair color is still in the blond family (I think). She has very light skin and light brown eyes...very pretty little girl.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

JaymeeBee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having my second biracial baby...I am Caribbean (black) and my hubby is German/Polish Canadian (white). My DD is half Caribbean and half French Canadian (white).
> 
> My DD was blond blond with poker straight hair up until Sr. Kindergarten than her hair began to get darker and curlier (but not tight...just riglets), but her hair color is still in the blond family. She has very light skin and light brown eyes...very pretty little girl.

Do you have a pic of your DD, I'd love to see what she looks like. I bet she's a cutie patootie!


----------



## Eskimobabys

JaymeeBee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having my second biracial baby...I am Caribbean (black) and my hubby is German/Polish Canadian (white). My DD is half Caribbean and half French Canadian (white).
> 
> My DD was blond blond with poker straight hair up until Sr. Kindergarten than her hair began to get darker and curlier (but not tight...just riglets), but her hair color is still in the blond family. She has very light skin and light brown eyes...very pretty little girl.

sounds like my little sister! except she has tight curls


----------



## Agiboma

JaymeeBee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having my second biracial baby...I am Caribbean (black) and my hubby is German/Polish Canadian (white). My DD is half Caribbean and half French Canadian (white).
> 
> My DD was blond blond up until Sr. Kindergarten than her hair began to get darker and curlier (but not tight...just riglets), but her hair color is still in the blond family. She has very light skin and light brown eyes...very pretty little girl.

would love to see your daughter


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

Great post! It's interesting just to hear how many different mixes there are. I've wanted to have a mixed baby for a long time, they are just SO BEAUTIFUL! And now I am! I'm Caucasian and FOB is African American. And even though it's a common mix, I see out in public a lot of this mix and none are the same so I'm still super excited to see what my baby is going to look like!! (Even though the brown eye gene is probably strong I'm still holding onto the hope that my baby will get my blue/green eyes). I'm due November 9 (which I think is a day before someone else who posted here!) and I'm not sure yet what I'm having. I get to find out in FOUR more days!!

And for the couple people who posted pics of mixed raced babies you already have, OMG they are SO GORGEOUS!! I know people with mixed babies and they are all so gorgeous. African American/Caucasian mix, African American/Hawaiin Mix, Caucasian/Chinese/Korean mix, Caucasian/Indian mix. I really love how there are so many more racial mixes going on. I hope it continues b/c it shows more and more tolerance which is what we truely need. 

My parents are happy for me, especially my mom. I'm not with FOB so I don't know if he's even told his family. I do (unfortunately) have some family members that believe in "sticking with your own race" and are "white only" which absolutely disgusts me but even though I don't share their views they are family and I love them so I am a little worried about how accepting they're going to be of my mixed baby.


----------



## Eskimobabys

DreaminOfBaby said:


> Great post! It's interesting just to hear how many different mixes there are. I've wanted to have a mixed baby for a long time, they are just SO BEAUTIFUL! And now I am! I'm Caucasian and FOB is African American. And even though it's a common mix, I see out in public a lot of this mix and none are the same so I'm still super excited to see what my baby is going to look like!! (Even though the brown eye gene is probably strong I'm still holding onto the hope that my baby will get my blue/green eyes). I'm due November 9 (which I think is a day before someone else who posted here!) and I'm not sure yet what I'm having. I get to find out in FOUR more days!!
> 
> And for the couple people who posted pics of mixed raced babies you already have, OMG they are SO GORGEOUS!! I know people with mixed babies and they are all so gorgeous. African American/Caucasian mix, African American/Hawaiin Mix, Caucasian/Chinese/Korean mix, Caucasian/Indian mix. I really love how there are so many more racial mixes going on. I hope it continues b/c it shows more and more tolerance which is what we truely need.
> 
> My parents are happy for me, especially my mom. I'm not with FOB so I don't know if he's even told his family. I do (unfortunately) have some family members that believe in "sticking with your own race" and are "white only" which absolutely disgusts me but even though I don't share their views they are family and I love them so I am a little worried about how accepting they're going to be of my mixed baby.

mee im nov 10th they told me nov.9 but i hate not having an even number! lol


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

Eskimobabys said:


> DreaminOfBaby said:
> 
> 
> Great post! It's interesting just to hear how many different mixes there are. I've wanted to have a mixed baby for a long time, they are just SO BEAUTIFUL! And now I am! I'm Caucasian and FOB is African American. And even though it's a common mix, I see out in public a lot of this mix and none are the same so I'm still super excited to see what my baby is going to look like!! (Even though the brown eye gene is probably strong I'm still holding onto the hope that my baby will get my blue/green eyes). I'm due November 9 (which I think is a day before someone else who posted here!) and I'm not sure yet what I'm having. I get to find out in FOUR more days!!
> 
> And for the couple people who posted pics of mixed raced babies you already have, OMG they are SO GORGEOUS!! I know people with mixed babies and they are all so gorgeous. African American/Caucasian mix, African American/Hawaiin Mix, Caucasian/Chinese/Korean mix, Caucasian/Indian mix. I really love how there are so many more racial mixes going on. I hope it continues b/c it shows more and more tolerance which is what we truely need.
> 
> My parents are happy for me, especially my mom. I'm not with FOB so I don't know if he's even told his family. I do (unfortunately) have some family members that believe in "sticking with your own race" and are "white only" which absolutely disgusts me but even though I don't share their views they are family and I love them so I am a little worried about how accepting they're going to be of my mixed baby.
> 
> mee im nov 10th they told me nov.9 but i hate that having an even number! lolClick to expand...

How cool! So technically we're due on the same day. My first edd was 10-16 but I knew that wasn't even going to be close. I'm actually hoping to be a bit early, October is my favorite month and Halloween is my favorite Holiday so I would love to have a Halloween baby lol Knowing my luck he/she will be stubborn and be a couple weeks late instead lol I hate having odd numbers. When I used to talk about how many kids I'd have, I always had to have an even number lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

according to my af nov 10th is my due date but the im guessing baby is measuring a day ahead! Nov is my fav moth bc of turkey day! and i love fall so im praying that baby wont come till nov! lol hopefully we get what we both want!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Not sure if i am considered a different race but im Italian(the olive skinned kind lol)/white(even though i dont look white at all) and my husband is white. Whats funny is i am sooooo afraid that my baby will come out with blonde hair and blue eyes! ha ha! I would love my baby to come out with my skin tone, black hair and my dh's blue eyes. my baby would be GORGEOUS! lol(it will be gorgeous anyways ;) )


----------



## ShanandBoc

ShanandBoc said:


> Me! Me! Another mixed race baby on the way
> 
> Im white Australian (scottish background) and my fiance is half african american (his dad is very much black, white aussie mum)
> <--------------------
> He was really dark when he was little
> 
> Cant wait to see what our bubs looks like!
> 
> Unique, your son actually looks very much like my fiance when he was a baby :) He is gorgeous!! xx

Boc is due on November 1st....we find out the sex this Friday so will post when i know  xo


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh i was told girl but getting it confirm July 8th i still think its a boy! lol


----------



## babydeabreu

shall we all post a picture of baby on here when he/she is born? my boy is due in august 21st :) x


----------



## little_pod

I am english, but have deep spanish back ground, which has well, showed on me and my brothers but not on our cousins! My OH is half filipino, so we are already guessing (and by looking at baby pics of us as bubas!) that our baby, who will be our 1st, is going to have lots of dark hair, and beautiful olive skin. I cant wait to see what baby looks like.....more like me, or more like daddy......its all so exciting :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Updated all of our dates and genders so far! :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

yay thanks!!

Mostly girls so far x


----------



## LilDreamy

I noticed there are lots of girls too. :D

I seriously thought I was going to have a baby boy though. But I'm still super excited about having a girl. She's going to be so spoiled... I can see it already. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

I found a couple pictures of some biracial babies/kids from google that I thought were really cute, and just wanted to share them. :D

https://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr334/Timayne2/04baby10.jpg

https://www.wordsies.com/p/biracial.jpg

https://blogs.voices.com/voxdaily/biracial-family.jpg

https://www.thesaudavoice.com/.a/6a00e55291ee848833011571536eb9970b-800wi

https://www.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/11014498/2/istockphoto_11014498-happy-biracial-baby-isolated-on-white.jpg

https://www.mixedchild.com/NEWS/July2009/smiling-biracial-babysmall.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8qRRG_WD2mk/SSHVbIzRj6I/AAAAAAAAAfc/eURueqyGvDE/s400/babies+1+black+2+whites.jpg

https://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt104/treasuresfortots/IMG_1916.jpg

https://static2.bigstockphoto.com/thumbs/1/1/6/large2/6115535.jpg


----------



## xUniquex

gorgeous!!

Off to upload some more pics of my mr man so i can share :)


----------



## xUniquex

ok a few pics for you all loool
(pic heavy!)

me as a newborn
https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/baby124-1.jpg

me as a baby

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/baby125-1.jpg


this was Kairi at around 7 days old

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/SANY0139.jpg

Kairi at 6 months

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/P3211621.jpg

Kairi's first time in the sea

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/P3091353.jpg

Kairi at 7 months

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/P3111379.jpg


----------



## JaymeeBee

This is my baby girl!


Sorry...my scanner sux, but I will try and upload pics of her blond hair...its more of a brown now. But in Kindergarten it was blond (shes in grade 2 now, 3 in the fall)...tends to get blonder in the summer and darker in the winter LOL.
 



Attached Files:







baby reeni.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 41









reeree.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 55


----------



## majm1241

JaymeeBee said:


> This is my baby girl!
> 
> 
> Sorry...my scanner sux, but I will try and upload pics of her blond hair...its more of a brown now. But in Kindergarten it was blond (shes in grade 2 now, 3 in the fall)...tends to get blonder in the summer and darker in the winter LOL.

What a Pretty Little Girl! :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

thanks.


----------



## minties

Nothing really to do with the thread, I guess? But speaking of mixed race babies, this is my gorgeous little cousin whom I Love to bits! I'm 27 and finally got a cousin haha! I care for him once or twice a week so we are very close. :thumbup:

He's 5 months here, and half European and half Vietnamese. His mum fleed here in a huge boat full of other Vietnamese people, her mum was shot during the fleeing, so this wee bubba has an interesting history.
 



Attached Files:







cutebubba.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Agiboma

jaymebee your baby girl is so cute


----------



## AriannasMama

I am also having a biracial baby GIRL!! Due Oct 2nd. I am white (mainly british/irish and also cherokee and creole indian) OH is black and a small bit of creole too.


----------



## kfarb

alaskanwhitec said:


> Nope, there's a few of us on here! I'm caucasian and DH is African American. I was on another site before I came to B and B, I had a pic of me and DH as my avatar, I was announcing my BFP, and someone made a racist joke. Had the nerve to ask me is I knew I was pregnant by sticking a banana in my vagina and asking if it had a bite in the end when I pulled it out! (I don't mean to offend anyone by mentioning this, I just wanted to share how cruel some people can be to biracial couples expecting on other sites.) I was horrified. I feel very accepted here and love to know they're are others. I'm glad you started this thread so we can all get to know each other.

(Butting in) That's terrible! I can't imagine the tongue-lashing someone would get if they said something like that here! How ignorant of that person, and I'm so glad you made it here!!! :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi :) I am a mixed south african( dark skinned) and my DH is Iranian (white skinned) so we are both very curious to see what our little one will look like :) We have no idea LOL. Our baby is due Dec24 xx


----------



## LilDreamy

*updated*

xUniqux - Your baby is so precious. I absolutely love the picture of your baby on the beach. Looks like baby should be in a magazine. :D

JayMeeBee - You're little girl is beautiful as well. I love her hair. My guy just bragged about all the beautiful mixed baby girs that have blonde, puffy hair that he saw at an elementary when he vonlunteered to help. Just wondering, does your husband have blonde hair, or does it just run in his family? Only reason I ask is because I have brown hair, but blonde runs in my family. Just curious if my baby might have blonde/brown as a possibility. :)


----------



## shareema

Hiya I'm Beninese(West Africa), black and my DH is white european but mainly Dutch. I'm saying European because he has italian, scottish hungarian french and german blood lol...I'm due the 26/10 and also very curious to see what baby will look like don't know the gender yet...


----------



## mixedmama

I can't wait to see what everyones babies look like!

JaymeeBee & xUniquex, your LOs are sooooo adorable! xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Shareema, I added you. :)

Does anyone have any concerns or seeking advice from those that may already have bi-racial babies?

I know I do. For example. At first I was petrafide about having a baby girl, because I'm afraid I'm going to be completely clueless as to how to take care of her hair. I've been trying to read everything to help me... but I really won't know how to handle babies hair until she is born since all bi-racial babies hair are different you know? Anyone with any advice? Lol. :shrug:


----------



## xUniquex

well try not to worry,as you can se emy son has a full head of hair and it has to be cared for,so it's not just those having girls who need to know hair care!!

Obviously it depends on the mix of the child and how 'tight' or 'loose' or even 'afro' the hair is (there are a million variations!)

I found the best hair care to start with was simply using extra virgin olive oil on bubs hair,i didn't want to put any kind of chemicals or products on my baby when he was still a newb and we found that olive oil worked very well,so well in fact we still use it now!!

However now he's older i do have a product for his hair,to help moisturise it.

My best advice is that if you are unsure once bubs gets older,take them to an afro hair salon (assuming your bubs has afro hair!) and get one of the stylists to look at bubs hair texture and type,they will be able to advise what products are best for that kind of hair.

If anyone has any kind of questions with regards to ANYTHING at all i will do my very best to answer them so feel free!but could you please specify the bubs mix in the post as i have baby brain and can't remember everyones mix!

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks xUniquex! :D

I'm deffinately going to use the virgin olive oil. I wouldn't want to put any chemicals in babies hair either until she is older, since the hair will be so delicate.

Oh yea, I forgot to mention my babies mix will be between White(European :shrug:) and African American.

I've read everywhere that Moisturizer is the key.
Shampooing too much will dry babies hair out, so you only wash babies hair like what twice a week, but you condition/moisterize daily, but put in leave in conditioner twice a day? Seems so complicated. Lol. 

Maybe I'm asking too many questions now... but do you have any clue how babies hair should be made (once she gets older of course). Should I let her hair poof out? Poof out in a pony tail, braids, or dreads? Lol. It's more of a what would look best question. :D 

Maybe I should wait until she's older to ask. Lol. She isn't even born yet! :rofl:


----------



## xUniquex

i'd definately keep shampooing to a minimum as you are right,it does tend to dry out hair,if yo find that your babies hair is very dry then you may even benefit from a specialist conditioning shampoo.

Our son has a leave in detangling conditioning spray put on his hair once daily,his hair is lovely and soft and doesnt need to be sprayed more than once a day at the moment.

As for styling your daughters hair,it all depends on what you want to do with it,what you think suits her and how much hair she has!there is nothing wrong with a simple pony tail,plait or bunches.A lot of the styles will be determined as to how long she will sit still for and what she will tollerate!

xxx


----------



## mixedmama

xUniquex - what is your natural hair texture like? and what about your OH's hair?

I think I'm going to be ok with handling my daughters hair. My mum struggled with mine when I was younger (she's white and I had quite frizzy afro hair!) I'm hoping my LO will have easier hair to manage than my own. xx


----------



## xUniquex

my OH has true afro hair,really REALLY tight ,coarse curls,and i have very loose curls but it's VERY thick and it goes seriously frizzy!

Our son has fairly tight curls,but it does frizz up if not tamed!!

If this one is a girl i am hoping she has curls that are a lot more relaxed than our son's!

Unfortunately you just can't guage what bubs hair will be like,as i have a cousin who is exactly the same mix as me and her hair is naturally almost straight with a slight curl!

There are so many variations and products out there now to suit all kinds of afri hair so we are lucky really!

The only advice i have to ladies who are having babies with afro hair is PLEASE DO NOT BRUSH their babies hair!! Use a comb!!

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh no brushes???

LOL! I'm glad you said that or I would have learned the hard way. :rofl:


----------



## xUniquex

brushing afro hair is a disaster!!Because it is naturally dry,brushing is actually quite harmful to is,so yous hould always use a wide toothed comb!

If you do brush afro hair,the curls come out and it turns into a FRIZZ BOMB looool

The only way to undo a frizz bomb is to wash the hair!

If you do need a brush style obeject to style afro hair it's best to use one of these >>

https://www.kentbrushes.com/shopexd.asp?id=81&catid=33

i use a double sided one on myself,one side has harder bristles than the other,but if i had a daughter i would use a soft bristled one.

As a rule,the more you brush or rub afro hair the frizzier it gets so when bubs gets out the bath pat their hair dry,my mum rubbed Kairi's hair dry after bathing him once and he looked like a microphone!loool

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

My DH laughs at me when I stress about my daughter's hair, she's not even here yet, and I want to know all I can. I didn't know about washing once a week, and using special brushes, etc. My best friend growing up was half black, and her mom didn't treat her hair accordingly, it was a mess. I will not have my daughter go through that, and my DH has shaved his head since I met him so I don't know what kind of hair he has, but he's telling me the consistancy of the hair in his family is the soft curls type, not the frizzy afro type, but I'm still going to educate myself regardless so my ignorance doesn't destroy her hair at a young age. I got a really bad perm at 12, and it psychologically damaged me until it grew out. The whole point is, I take stuff like that seriously because I want only the best for my daughter...I think sometimes we are afraid to ask these questions, but I feel there are no stupid questions, its better to know then not know. It just bothers me when my DH acts like I'm crazy when I bring up, "How should I raise my biracial daughter? How do I deal with this situation?" Am I stressing to much about it?


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

I was wondering the same thing as you LilDreamy since my baby too will be half black. I was always curious about the hair. I'm glad to see you and xUniquex talking about it because it's something I had NO idea about! Very informative, thanks for asking lil and thanks for answering her unique. I deff. gotta store this info for later lol


----------



## xUniquex

alaskanwhitec said:


> My DH laughs at me when I stress about my daughter's hair, she's not even here yet, and I want to know all I can. I didn't know about washing once a week, and using special brushes, etc. My best friend growing up was half black, and her mom didn't treat her hair accordingly, it was a mess. I will not have my daughter go through that, and my DH has shaved his head since I met him so I don't know what kind of hair he has, but he's telling me the consistancy of the hair in his family is the soft curls type, not the frizzy afro type, but I'm still going to educate myself regardless so my ignorance doesn't destroy her hair at a young age. I got a really bad perm at 12, and it psychologically damaged me until it grew out. The whole point is, I take stuff like that seriously because I want only the best for my daughter...I think sometimes we are afraid to ask these questions, but I feel there are no stupid questions, its better to know then not know. It just bothers me when my DH acts like I'm crazy when I bring up, "How should I raise my biracial daughter? How do I deal with this situation?" Am I stressing to much about it?


i think its fantastic that you are concerned about knowing what suits your child best!!

I'm happy to answer anything i can on mixed hair,or anythign else for that!!I think that it's important that you have some sort of idea,or at leas t awillingness to learn what to do!

My mum is white and had no clue what to do with my hair,and as a result i was bullied at school for messy,frizzy hair :(

xxx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

xUniquex said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> My DH laughs at me when I stress about my daughter's hair, she's not even here yet, and I want to know all I can. I didn't know about washing once a week, and using special brushes, etc. My best friend growing up was half black, and her mom didn't treat her hair accordingly, it was a mess. I will not have my daughter go through that, and my DH has shaved his head since I met him so I don't know what kind of hair he has, but he's telling me the consistancy of the hair in his family is the soft curls type, not the frizzy afro type, but I'm still going to educate myself regardless so my ignorance doesn't destroy her hair at a young age. I got a really bad perm at 12, and it psychologically damaged me until it grew out. The whole point is, I take stuff like that seriously because I want only the best for my daughter...I think sometimes we are afraid to ask these questions, but I feel there are no stupid questions, its better to know then not know. It just bothers me when my DH acts like I'm crazy when I bring up, "How should I raise my biracial daughter? How do I deal with this situation?" Am I stressing to much about it?
> 
> 
> i think its fantastic that you are concerned about knowing what suits your child best!!
> 
> I'm happy to answer anything i can on mixed hair,or anythign else for that!!I think that it's important that you have some sort of idea,or at leas t awillingness to learn what to do!
> 
> My mum is white and had no clue what to do with my hair,and as a result i was bullied at school for messy,frizzy hair :(
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Cool, thats awesome. The debate that I'm having with DH are the products. I was told Pink Lotion is the best, and DH says baby oil. :saywhat:
A girlfriend of mine said "Pantene for People of Color" works good but don't get it in babies eyes because it will sting. My head is spinning!:wacko:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Our little princess is due Oct 9th :cloud9:

This is my 1st baby, but my older sis who is the same mix as me (white & black caribbean) has kids, so thought I'd post a pic of her & her son Jaxon who's dad is white, so u can see what a mixed 3/4white & 1/4 black caribbean kid looks like :D he's an absolute stunner, and looks just like my sis (altho he has stunning green eyes - gooooorgeous!!) xx
 



Attached Files:







em+jaxon.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 22









jax.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 22


----------



## alaskanwhitec

https://www.askheartbeat.com/talksmack/index.php?topic=163.0

If you guys have a minute, I want to get your opinion on this what this lady is saying. It chapped my ass a little, but I want to know how other biracial moms and moms-to-be feel about this subject. I wasn't looking to get into politics, I was "Googling" "Biracial Babies" on the net and came across this....


----------



## xUniquex

alaskanwhitec said:


> xUniquex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> Cool, thats awesome. The debate that I'm having with DH are the products. I was told Pink Lotion is the best, and DH says baby oil. :saywhat:
> A girlfriend of mine said "Pantene for People of Color" works good but don't get it in babies eyes because it will sting. My head is spinning!:wacko:
> 
> 
> TBH hun i can't advise which products would be best once you decide to stop using extra virgin olive oil, this is because it all depends on the hair type.
> 
> For example African Pride products are too heavy for my son,i occassionally use Pink products but i find them heavy also so i tend to just use olive oil spray.
> 
> As i mentioned before,the best thing you can do is use extra virgin olive oil until you feel comfortable using products,then take bubs to a stylist,or speak to whoever sells the products and try a couple out,i've found it trial and error!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Eskimobabys

xUniquex said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> My DH laughs at me when I stress about my daughter's hair, she's not even here yet, and I want to know all I can. I didn't know about washing once a week, and using special brushes, etc. My best friend growing up was half black, and her mom didn't treat her hair accordingly, it was a mess. I will not have my daughter go through that, and my DH has shaved his head since I met him so I don't know what kind of hair he has, but he's telling me the consistancy of the hair in his family is the soft curls type, not the frizzy afro type, but I'm still going to educate myself regardless so my ignorance doesn't destroy her hair at a young age. I got a really bad perm at 12, and it psychologically damaged me until it grew out. The whole point is, I take stuff like that seriously because I want only the best for my daughter...I think sometimes we are afraid to ask these questions, but I feel there are no stupid questions, its better to know then not know. It just bothers me when my DH acts like I'm crazy when I bring up, "How should I raise my biracial daughter? How do I deal with this situation?" Am I stressing to much about it?
> 
> 
> i think its fantastic that you are concerned about knowing what suits your child best!!
> 
> I'm happy to answer anything i can on mixed hair,or anythign else for that!!I think that it's important that you have some sort of idea,or at leas t awillingness to learn what to do!
> 
> My mum is white and had no clue what to do with my hair,and as a result i was bullied at school for messy,frizzy hair :(
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

thats sad! my mother is white ANd she did an awesome job with all my little sisters hair there hair is much more on the African american side than mine and she grease the hair right and wash it right and everything my little sisters ANd my self look adorable all bc she learn about what she needed to do also my step dad had an full black little girl and my mom did her hair too she looked just as cute! my mom refuse to have ppl call her babys nappy headed(i.e my fathers family!) so learning is good dont feel stupid! i see white mamas with little mix girls and the little girls hair is a mess i feel like telling let me do that babys hair! they treat there mixed kids hair as if its white ppl hair and its not theres a diff and u gotta treat and take care of it way diff. my sisters hair is now crappy bc they do not grease it like the need to they flat iron there hair EVERYDAY and they have beautiful curls! which is now all destroy!:dohh:my one sister has NEVER cut her hair and her hair length is right below her ears bc it kept breaking off so now her hair is short and she still doesnt take care of it right!


----------



## Eskimobabys

https://www.askheartbeat.com/talksmac...hp?topic=163.0
i hate the way she talks! but i didnt feel like i fit in with the white ppl at skool or the blk ppl i was a loner tho and i have two BFF one black and ones white and im there love child! lol to me if the baby is mixed with two races its bi racial! im blk and white im mixed! NOT JuST BLACK AND NOT JUST WHITE.but i identify with white ppl better bc my bio dad was never there i've only seen his family when i was young. i guess it might have to do with which particular ethnic group the baby grows up with thats who he or she will identify with. i believe i did have social and identity problems but as a young child it brothered me that i didnt look like my mother i wanted to be white. i hated my thick curly hair and skin tone and icky browns eyes i wanted straight thin hair and color eyes!like my mom and her family! so did my little sisters but now im happy with who i am


----------



## majm1241

ttc_lolly said:


> Our little princess is due Oct 9th :cloud9:
> 
> This is my 1st baby, but my older sis who is the same mix as me (white & black caribbean) has kids, so thought I'd post a pic of her & her son Jaxon who's dad is white, so u can see what a mixed 3/4white & 1/4 black caribbean kid looks like :D he's an absolute stunner, and looks just like my sis (altho he has stunning green eyes - gooooorgeous!!) xx

He's a cutie! :)


----------



## majm1241

alaskanwhitec said:


> https://www.askheartbeat.com/talksmack/index.php?topic=163.0
> 
> If you guys have a minute, I want to get your opinion on this what this lady is saying. It chapped my ass a little, but I want to know how other biracial moms and moms-to-be feel about this subject. I wasn't looking to get into politics, I was "Googling" "Biracial Babies" on the net and came across this....

That just pissed me the hell off! WTH is she/they to give that poor woman a hard time because she calls her child Biracial. DUH! The child IS Biracial!! Two different races combined in this child! Such dumb asses! :growlmad:


----------



## Eskimobabys

i love u april! yea it kinda ticked me that shes saying im black..im not im mixed and i am the only one who has the right to say what i am not her or anyone else.

i agree with these comment:
_"The problem with saying that white/black mixed children are black instead of bi-racial is that to do so lends credence to the "one drop rule". And we all know that that rule is steeped in white supremacy and historically was in place to increase slave numbers through rape of black women by their white massuhs. While we may feel that it is empowering to claim these people as "black" and not "mixed" or "biracial", on the flip side they will never be accepted as "white" by the whites (with knowledge of their black parent) because their blood is seen by them as tainted. So how empowering is that in this system?

Talking about race as a biological construction is a slippery slope anyway. But given the horrible history behind the one drop rule, I've taken to calling these people bi-racial or mixed --never mulatto since that's a very negative and racist term like the "n" word --unless they say they're black -- or white." _


----------



## majm1241

Love you too Kayla! :hugs:

BTW Ladies, I would like to apologize ahead of time for I have not been lady like a lot here lately and have been using naughty words! *Sigh*

FYI, I NEVER normally swear and I am ashamed of myself! LOL Not lady like at all!


----------



## jazmine18

hiya, girls, not pregnant, so butting in here. i think its great you started it, although i dont think i have seen a group for mums that have mixed babies, only this one is pregnancy section.
my daughter is mixed, im white british and her dad is somalian. and although where im from there are alot of mixed children, i have yet to come across any the same mix as her.

all the pics of babies shared so far are beautiful! thought i would share a couple of my daughter :) x
 



Attached Files:







newborn.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 21









sophia1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 22









phia.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 22









mummy and phia.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## alaskanwhitec

majm1241 said:


> Love you too Kayla! :hugs:
> 
> BTW Ladies, I would like to apologize ahead of time for I have not been lady like a lot here lately and have been using naughty words! *Sigh*
> 
> FYI, I NEVER normally swear and I am ashamed of myself! LOL Not lady like at all!

Me too, guilty as charged! I will try to say "behind" instead of "a$$" next time when I get a wee bit heated.


----------



## Eskimobabys

jazmine18 said:


> hiya, girls, not pregnant, so butting in here. i think its great you started it, although i dont think i have seen a group for mums that have mixed babies, only this one is pregnancy section.
> my daughter is mixed, im white british and her dad is somalian. and although where im from there are alot of mixed children, i have yet to come across any the same mix as her.
> 
> all the pics of babies shared so far are beautiful! thought i would share a couple of my daughter :) x

she a doll! and she looks like a doll in all that pink! very pretty!:kiss:


----------



## majm1241

jazmine18 said:


> hiya, girls, not pregnant, so butting in here. i think its great you started it, although i dont think i have seen a group for mums that have mixed babies, only this one is pregnancy section.
> my daughter is mixed, im white british and her dad is somalian. and although where im from there are alot of mixed children, i have yet to come across any the same mix as her.
> 
> all the pics of babies shared so far are beautiful! thought i would share a couple of my daughter :) x

She is Beautiful! :kiss:



alaskanwhitec said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Love you too Kayla! :hugs:
> 
> BTW Ladies, I would like to apologize ahead of time for I have not been lady like a lot here lately and have been using naughty words! *Sigh*
> 
> FYI, I NEVER normally swear and I am ashamed of myself! LOL Not lady like at all!
> 
> Me too, guilty as charged! I will try to say "behind" instead of "a$$" next time when I get a wee bit heated.Click to expand...

I need to do the same! LOL


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

alaskanwhitec said:


> https://www.askheartbeat.com/talksmack/index.php?topic=163.0
> 
> If you guys have a minute, I want to get your opinion on this what this lady is saying. It chapped my ass a little, but I want to know how other biracial moms and moms-to-be feel about this subject. I wasn't looking to get into politics, I was "Googling" "Biracial Babies" on the net and came across this....

This woman is just stupid and ignorant and really ticks me off b/c she sounds just like the sob that is my babys father. A baby, not of one full ethnicity, is MIXED or BI-RACIAL no matter what she wants to ignorantly believe. I believe its also stupid b/c no matter what you mix with white, that other race's genes are going to be more dominant and just because of that doesn't mean that baby should just be considered one race. It's just so stupid. If the kid isn't going to fit it, its not going to fit in b/c it is neither black nor white. Although I don't think that quite holds true anymore. Even though there are still those ignorant racists people I think that there is so much mixing going on now that it's just really quite normal to see mixed children. Her whole rant really sounds racist, she of course had to bring up white supremency, but she is the idiot saying the baby is just black. She's one of those people that only hears one thing and won't let herself here or believe anything different. Her logic is so off. She believes that a black man and a black woman make a black baby, and a white man and a white woman make a white baby. Ok, yes that's how it goes. But she also wants to believe that a black man and a white woman make a black baby. Uh, no sorry. Ill sense of logic. And with that I go to bed b/c this woman has really made me annoyed and I don't want to go off on a bigger rant than I already have! :wacko:


----------



## larissa3

I am Cambodian/Chinese/Vietnamese and DH is white/black, very mixed baby! He will definitely be a united nations delegation lol :D


----------



## newmommy23

I am 20 weeks pregnant with my half-haitian, half-romanian baby. :)
glad to see their are others! :)))


----------



## wishingforbub

I had a look at the link posted by alaskanwhitec and I must say that woman in the link is STUPID! does she not realise that biracial means when two or more races mix/ combine to make a child! If a white person and a black person have a child the child is NOT just black! of course the child is mixed or Biracial! that woman really pushed my buttons! LOL...


----------



## Agiboma

i knew the woman would annoy me based on her views so i avoided clicking on the link, i saw it coming


----------



## Eskimobabys

Agiboma said:


> i knew the woman would annoy me based on her views so i avoided clicking on the link, i saw it coming

smart woman! lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol that's the same reason I didn't click it. But I'm sure once I'm off of work, I'm not going to be able to stop myself from reading it.

Expect a rant from me as well soon. :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Well hello ladies! I figured I would share some pictures of my LO. I am white, and his father is black.
 



Attached Files:







Joseph.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 15









Joseph1.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 15









Photo-0156.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Uh, terribly excited about this thread as I´m a product of inter-racial parents myself and having babies with a white man. My mum is a black African and my dad a white German. My OH is Portuguese, so our twin babies will most probably be leaning more to the white gene poole. My first born was completely white, but I´m hoping my twins will have a darker skin tone just so that they at least look like mine :haha:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

SilasLove said:


> Well hello ladies! I figured I would share some pictures of my LO. I am white, and his father is black.

Too cute for words!


----------



## stasia

alaskanwhitec said:


> Nope, there's a few of us on here! I'm caucasian and DH is African American. I was on another site before I came to B and B, I had a pic of me and DH as my avatar, I was announcing my BFP, and someone made a racist joke. Had the nerve to ask me is I knew I was pregnant by sticking a banana in my vagina and asking if it had a bite in the end when I pulled it out! (I don't mean to offend anyone by mentioning this, I just wanted to share how cruel some people can be to biracial couples expecting on other sites.) I was horrified. I feel very accepted here and love to know they're are others. I'm glad you started this thread so we can all get to know each other.


Smh that was very ignorant of them :growlmad:

I think bi-racial love is a beautiful thing :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Well hello ladies! I figured I would share some pictures of my LO. I am white, and his father is black.

What a beautiful baby! :kiss:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Agiboma said:


> i knew the woman would annoy me based on her views so i avoided clicking on the link, i saw it coming

Yeah, I apologize if I started up anything. It upset me too, and the reason I even put the link in my post is because I've heard people say the same stuff in person, some of the crap coming out of that ladie's mouth shouldn't be taking seriously and sounded straight stupid. But I have some close black friends that have mentioned that they believe the reality of the situation is that a half black/half white person will most likely feel more comfortable identifying with other black people, and have told me to prepare for that. I don't want to believe my child should ever feel uncomfortable either way, and embrace both cultures. Even my husband tells me that its unlikely in society that it will go that way. So, being told that I'm "blind" in that aspect, I wanted to hear others opinions on what that lady and some of the other poster's were saying, because I disagree with them, and glad to hear other's do as well. But I don't want to be naive, either, if you understand. Thanks girls! Did not want to start controversy, these are thoughts and opinions that I'v had that I've been scared to bring up and I felt comfortable being able to bring them up with you guys, but I truly didn't mean to upset or offend. Much love to you all!


----------



## LilDreamy

Don't have to apologize silly. :)

Anywho... Honestly when it comes to my baby girl. I really don't think I'll mind if she chooses to hang out more with one race over the other. If she prefers to hang out with black friends great. If she chooses to hang out with white friends more, that's great too. Yes I would love it if she embraced both cultures, and I'll be sure to raise her that way, but I won't force her if she doesn't want to. Of course I won't allow her to be against one, I will just let her make her choices if for some odd reason she ends up having a preference.

I'm just going to be sure that while she is a baby and growing up, I will introduce her to all cultures, and have both cultures a part of her life. That way she can judge for herself, what's best for her.

I just hope I'll be doing the right thing, and that she'll grow up loving both cultures and loving the fact that she comes from both sides and won't choose a side at all but embrace them both.

Is anyone else going to try and raise their baby the same way? To make sure while they're still babies that they will be around both kinds of cultures so they may have the same mentality when they grow up?

Oh, and let me make my post a little clearer.

I DON'T Want my baby to choose a side over the other. I WANT her to embrace both. But you never know how he/she will grow up. She may feel a little more comfortable embracing one over the other. And I'll be ok with that as long as she's happy... yet will still encourage her to embrace both.


----------



## Eskimobabys

im hving baby embrace all three! lol trying to get her bilingual toys and stuff


----------



## LilDreamy

I really really wish that I cold have baby learn another language including English, because that is the best time for them to be able to pick up on it. But it stinks that I really don't know any other languages (I know, shame on me), so I'm afraid all of that learning she will do will all go to waste, because I won't be able to know what she's saying or be able to encourage it.

Unless.... It could be a fun way to interact with baby, is by trying to learn a new language with her. Just means I'm going to have to sit down with her for hours and hours of bilingual cartoons. Lol. We'll see how that works. When she starts passing me up on learning it... Oh mannn... talk about embarrasing! Lol. Well...My baby better be smarter than me anyways. :D


----------



## Agiboma

@ alaska no need to apologise, i will just be teaching my bubs to not be affected by racist ppl because they wil always be around preaching their beleifs


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> I really really wish that I cold have baby learn another language including English, because that is the best time for them to be able to pick up on it. But it stinks that I really don't know any other languages (I know, shame on me), so I'm afraid all of that learning she will do will all go to waste, because I won't be able to know what she's saying or be able to encourage it.
> 
> Unless.... It could be a fun way to interact with baby, is by trying to learn a new language with her. Just means I'm going to have to sit down with her for hours and hours of bilingual cartoons. Lol. We'll see how that works. When she starts passing me up on learning it... Oh mannn... talk about embarrasing! Lol. Well...My baby better be smarter than me anyways. :D

o i dont know Spanish! half my DH family is from mexico so they speak it and i want my baby to be able to speak with ALL her family :flower:


----------



## TySonNMe

Great idea for a thread! I am white (Polish) and my OH is black. I'm due on November 16 with a baby boy! We found out early at 16 weeks so I really hope he's still got that hot dog at our 20 week ultrasound. I have read back over the thread and everyone's babies are gorgeous!! I also have a half white (Polish) and Vietnamese nephew. He's 2.
 



Attached Files:







Dude at the Pool2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk what is but i LOVE me some Asian babies!!!!! hes so cute!


----------



## ohmybabybump.

i'm black and my DH is mexican :) 
due july 28th :) a little girl


----------



## Beebop11

I am white the babies father is African american due date is Novemeber 29th


----------



## majm1241

TySonNMe said:


> Great idea for a thread! I am white (Polish) and my OH is black. I'm due on November 16 with a baby boy! We found out early at 16 weeks so I really hope he's still got that hot dog at our 20 week ultrasound. I have read back over the thread and everyone's babies are gorgeous!! I also have a half white (Polish) and Vietnamese nephew. He's 2.

He's a cutie!


----------



## Eskimobabys

ohmybabybump. said:


> i'm black and my DH is mexican :)
> due july 28th :) a little girl

awwwwww almost like me and my DH!


----------



## Agiboma

he is very adourable


----------



## LilDreamy

ohmybabybump. said:


> i'm black and my DH is mexican :)
> due july 28th :) a little girl

Eek! You're due date is coming up really soon! Congrats! I'm super excited for you! :D

Hope you post pictures!!

Best of luck! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea! & Welcome to all of the new mommies to the thread. :D The more the better. Lol.

Also I updated everyone who just joined us.

Everyone have a great Morning/Afternoon/Night. :D


----------



## ms_katy5

Hia im due on 14th Oct baby girl :0 

Im white and my OH is black african


----------



## TySonNMe

Thank you everyone! He used to look very Asian when he was born (like Mom), but now he doesn't really look like either one of his parents.


----------



## LilDreamy

Ms_Katy5 I added you.

And wow another pink!

We have like 9 baby girls so far.

I wonder if it's a coinsciedence (Can't spell) that mixed babies are more prone to being a girl? Lol... probably has nothing to do with being mixed. lmao.

Just wondering... I might have already asked, but is anyone on here going to get a 4D scan?

I'm thinking of booking one next week.


----------



## TySonNMe

I am definitely booking a 4d scan! Probably around August when we have a slew of family in town.


----------



## xUniquex

We want a 4d scan but i am waiting until i get to 24 weeks (next week) to book it.

WE had one with DS and it was amazing!!Posted a couple of pics so you can see.

We had the scan done at 28 weeks..


https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/BABY_5cropped-1.jpg

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/BABY_2cropped-1.jpg

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/BABY_11handontum-1.jpg

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/BABY_18cropped-1.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Let me post pictures of beautiful bi-racial girls (they are all kids of friends). 

Pic 1: Neshani Saskia - Her mum is black and her father is Portuguese mixed with Angolan mulatto
Pic 2, 3, 4: Keshaya, Zena and Zayani - Are all sisters. Their mother is an Angolan mulatto and their father is a white English. In fact, the baby in pic 4 is my beautiful god daughter. It still amazes me that despite the mothers brown eyes all the kids have inherited the fathers green eyes.
Pic 5: Angelica  Her mum is a black South African and her dad a Cape Coloured


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

LilDreamy said:


> Ms_Katy5 I added you.
> 
> And wow another pink!
> 
> We have like 9 baby girls so far.
> 
> I wonder if it's a coinsciedence (Can't spell) that mixed babies are more prone to being a girl? Lol... probably has nothing to do with being mixed. lmao.
> 
> Just wondering... I might have already asked, but is anyone on here going to get a 4D scan?
> 
> I'm thinking of booking one next week.

LilDreamy, you can put me up for September 26 (although I will probably have these two before than). If the sonographer got it right, I am expecting a boy and a girl. Thanks.


----------



## majm1241

I am hoping for a girl myself! Lol. If it is a boy, I hope looks just like Jace! Lol

I get a free 4D u/s with my doctor's office at 30 weeks!! :happydance: It is their way of Thanking the Military Families! :thumbup:

I have my 16 week check up today and get to schedule my Gender Scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Millana

I am having a bi-racial baby as well. I am Southeast Asian/Pacific Islander and my OH is caucasian.

We will find out the gender in 2 weeks.


----------



## charima

My Hubby is Welsh, and I'm Mexican, so I think baby will look predominantly European, with darker hair and bigger eyes. I just hope baby has his daddy's eyes (the most beautiful green eyes I've ever seen!).


----------



## LilDreamy

Millana said:


> I am having a bi-racial baby as well. I am Southeast Asian/Pacific Islander and my OH is caucasian.
> 
> We will find out the gender in 2 weeks.

Hey!

If you tell me your due date, I can add you to the list. :D



charima said:


> My Hubby is Welsh, and I'm Mexican, so I think baby will look predominantly European, with darker hair and bigger eyes. I just hope baby has his daddy's eyes (the most beautiful green eyes I've ever seen!).

Oh yea you too! :D

Would love to add you to the list. Just need your due date. :)


----------



## charima

I'm due on the 27th of September, almost 3 months to go!


----------



## Zana

HI everyone
Can I join in? :)
I'm having a mixed raced baby too. It will be Pakistani/Afro Caribbean/Welsh (FOB is Welsh - I'm a mix of the other two). Not sure of the gender yet but my EDD is Dec 21st.
xx


----------



## chella

Hey ya

Im mixed race (mother black and father white) My hubby is white , my 1st daughter i also had with a white man and he had brown eyes and brown hair just like me, but she came out with blue eyes (which is a throw back from my dads genes so i was told) and mousy brown hair and gorgeous lookin!! But also pale skin with a bit of olive in her same with my son who is from my hubby who is also white he has brown eyes but olive skin , had remarks from ppl sayin am i babysittin them or whos their mum ???? grown to get use to it thou and so this baby shall be jus the same beautiful in every way!! Due 14th Nov x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chella said:


> Hey ya
> 
> Im mixed race (mother black and father white) My hubby is white , my 1st daughter i also had with a white man and he had brown eyes and brown hair just like me, but she came out with blue eyes (which is a throw back from my dads genes so i was told) and mousy brown hair and gorgeous lookin!! But also pale skin with a bit of olive in her same with my son who is from my hubby who is also white he has brown eyes but olive skin , had remarks from ppl sayin am i babysittin them or whos their mum ???? grown to get use to it thou and so this baby shall be jus the same beautiful in every way!! Due 14th Nov x

OMG, I know what you mean. My first born also had greyish-blue eyes although both me and OH have brown eyes. I guess he got it from one of his grandfathers (OH's father and my father both have light colour eyes).

As for being asked if you are a babysitter... my mum got that all the time when I was a baby. She is completely black and here I was, light skinned with curls because of my white father.


----------



## Millana

LilDreamy said:


> Millana said:
> 
> 
> I am having a bi-racial baby as well. I am Southeast Asian/Pacific Islander and my OH is caucasian.
> 
> We will find out the gender in 2 weeks.
> 
> Hey!
> 
> If you tell me your due date, I can add you to the list. :D
> 
> 
> 
> charima said:
> 
> 
> My Hubby is Welsh, and I'm Mexican, so I think baby will look predominantly European, with darker hair and bigger eyes. I just hope baby has his daddy's eyes (the most beautiful green eyes I've ever seen!).Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea you too! :D
> 
> Would love to add you to the list. Just need your due date. :)Click to expand...

Hi LilDreamy,

Sorry I forgot, I am due on Nov. 18 Thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I updated all of you guys! :D

Chella your babies sound Beautiful! :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Hiya
I am Hispanic/Latino and my OH is Irish/Spainish/French
Do we count as bi-Racial?
This is me
https://i50.tinypic.com/e15bvo.jpg
My OH
https://i49.tinypic.com/jrb4pc.jpg
Both of us together
https://i50.tinypic.com/x6brbc.jpg
Our little ones
https://i46.tinypic.com/35aq4ae.jpg
Our oldest has a mini afro.
and we are having our 3rd bi-racial baby


----------



## ShanandBoc

Beautiful pics Jayde1991, welcome to the group :D :D


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Beautiful pics Jayde1991, welcome to the group :D :D

thank you,and feel free to call me Jayde
thank you for the welcome :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Jayde they are too cute! LOL 

Welcome to the group everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

jayde they are adourable and welcome to our group


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you everyone =D
later i will post a picture of my oldest afro
it is so cute but i usally tie it up because it so much easier to look after


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to the group!
Your babies are adorable!

When are you do? :D

Has anyone picked out any names yet?
I had baby boy names picked out, but I'm having a girl. And completly lost when it comes to girl names.

This name might be silly and I don't know if I want to call her it. Lol.
Today I was watching a movie, and it was about this group of people havig a hard time living in Africa, then they named their new born baby girl "Omala" which means Hope. I really can't decide if I like that name or not. I think I like the meaning more than anything. Mainly because I'm afraid I'm going to end up being a single mother, that I'm having alot of hope that I can raise my baby to the best that I can. So Hope fits really well. :)


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you =D
i am due 17th nov
Well me and my OH have some names picked out but the ones he likes i dont like and the ones i like her dont like lol.
The names i like:
Peyton Brooke Grace
Brooke
Spencer
Gracie Mae
Aiden
Lewis
Hope
Faith
Angel
My OH likes:
Bliss
Flame
Teamae
John
Washington
Tassa.

Omala is a nice name so is hope.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Can you put me as another team *PINK *for bi-racial bumps!!

:) Thanks!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Yay! Another girl!! I will find out on July 1st! I need a little girl! Lol


----------



## Faerie

Hey, my DH is half Mexican, quarter Italian and quarter SwissGerman and I'm White British. My DH is quite dark, although he looks more Italian whilst his brother looks really Mexican. Sofia has got quite dark skin and hair but her eyes are blue which his family went nuts over! Ha ha. Very interesting to see what this baby will look like.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

LilDreamy said:


> Welcome to the group!
> Your babies are adorable!
> 
> When are you do? :D
> 
> Has anyone picked out any names yet?
> I had baby boy names picked out, but I'm having a girl. And completly lost when it comes to girl names.
> 
> This name might be silly and I don't know if I want to call her it. Lol.
> Today I was watching a movie, and it was about this group of people havig a hard time living in Africa, then they named their new born baby girl "Omala" which means Hope. I really can't decide if I like that name or not. I think I like the meaning more than anything. Mainly because I'm afraid I'm going to end up being a single mother, that I'm having alot of hope that I can raise my baby to the best that I can. So Hope fits really well. :)

I picked the name Aurie Rose for my pink bump! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

im gonna name my LO Michael Luke but call him micah pronounced mee-kah for short


----------



## SRTBaby

I am Black (East African) and DH is Caucasian French, we are the only mixed race on both sides of families. Everyone is supportive we are curious am sure everyone else is too. And due September 9th, it is a boy.


----------



## AriannasMama

Read through this again and the topic of hair caught my eye as I want my lil girls hair to look nice and not all over the place, lol. OH has a mixed daughter (again blk/wht) and she has such pretty hair, shiny, smooth and wavy, so I am thinking LO's hair will be like that..

Here she is, she was 3 in this picture

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs119.snc4/36288_89778270920_590700920_2840309_1506899_n.jpg
:cloud9::cloud9: love her!


----------



## xUniquex

mrs.stokes said:


> Read through this again and the topic of hair caught my eye as I want my lil girls hair to look nice and not all over the place, lol. OH has a mixed daughter (again blk/wht) and she has such pretty hair, shiny, smooth and wavy, so I am thinking LO's hair will be like that..
> 
> Here she is, she was 3 in this picture
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs119.snc4/36288_89778270920_590700920_2840309_1506899_n.jpg
> :cloud9::cloud9: love her!

aww shes a cutie!!

She looks like she has VERY tame hair!!I personally wouldn't expect your bubs to have the same hair as it really is pot luck!She looks like she has got more of the 'white' hair,hence it being so loose!

You will be very lucky to get a LO with hair like hers as it will be easy to care for!


----------



## LilDreamy

She's adorable. Her hair deffinately looks easy to care for. We can only cross our fingers that your baby will get the same hair.

I think with bi-racial babies, it's more or less a draw. Lol. Put all the different types of hair in a basket, different shades of skin, and eye color and draw three, and that's what you will get. I think that's what makes this whole experience even more exciting! :D

And for all of the new ladies, welcome! 

Faerie, I'm putting you down for September 30th, I guesstimated by your ticker. So if your due on a different date please let me know. :D

ShanandBoc, Congrats on joining team :pink:PINK!:pink: :D :D

Oh yea, and xUniquex, You have alot of guts going yellow!! You are going to have alot of suprises on your due date. I'm super excited for you! I think you're the only one of us waiting for the big day to find out! 

And I love all of your names you picked out for your babies! 

And sorry I can't remember who put down their husbands choices they said they didn't like the names he picked out. I can kind of understand why you don't lol. :rofl:

Some were cute, I hope you two can come up with one that you both love! :D

Updating all of you guys with your new information. :)


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> She's adorable. Her hair deffinately looks easy to care for. We can only cross our fingers that your baby will get the same hair.
> 
> I think with bi-racial babies, it's more or less a draw. Lol. Put all the different types of hair in a basket, different shades of skin, and eye color and draw three, and that's what you will get. I think that's what makes this whole experience even more exciting! :D
> 
> And for all of the new ladies, welcome!
> 
> Faerie, I'm putting you down for September 30th, I guesstimated by your ticker. So if your due on a different date please let me know. :D
> 
> ShanandBoc, Congrats on joining team :pink:PINK!:pink: :D :D
> 
> Oh yea, and xUniquex, You have alot of guts going yellow!! You are going to have alot of suprises on your due date. I'm super excited for you! I think you're the only one of us waiting for the big day to find out!
> 
> And I love all of your names you picked out for your babies!
> 
> And sorry I can't remember who put down their husbands choices they said they didn't like the names he picked out. I can kind of understand why you don't lol. :rofl:
> 
> Some were cute, I hope you two can come up with one that you both love! :D
> 
> Updating all of you guys with your new information. :)

My oldest is a very weird mix,because she has very light skin,blonde afro and blueish greenish eyes.
i am just waiting to see if my younger will keep her straight hair.
thats me who but down my OH choices,i know he picks out some weird names lol.
i dont think we will come up with a name we both like,because with the other two's names we picked a first name or a middle name lol


----------



## LilDreamy

My fiance and myself can't pick a name that we both like either.

He's really old fashioned, and wants baby to have a name that is in the family.

I'm the complete opposite! I think baby should have her own unique name.

If we were having a boy he wanted to name him Joseph, after himself and his dad and grandfather. On my side, it's my brothers name, grandfathers name, cousins name, and great great grandfathers name. I just think that's too much, and personally I don't like the name.

Now that we found out it's a girl, he wants to name her after his mom who passed away last year. I really feel bad... and feel that I really don't have much of a choice. I haven't told him that I don't like the name. I want to respect his mom and his feelings... I just don't really like the name. I feel horrible for saying that. :( I feel like I'm being disrespectful. Her name was Sharon. If anything I will make that babies middle name... but he won't settle for that being her middle name. :(
So I think we're going to go with that, so I can make him happy and respect his mom.


----------



## ravenmel

alaskanwhitec said:


> My DH laughs at me when I stress about my daughter's hair, she's not even here yet, and I want to know all I can. I didn't know about washing once a week, and using special brushes, etc. My best friend growing up was half black, and her mom didn't treat her hair accordingly, it was a mess. I will not have my daughter go through that, and my DH has shaved his head since I met him so I don't know what kind of hair he has, but he's telling me the consistancy of the hair in his family is the soft curls type, not the frizzy afro type, but I'm still going to educate myself regardless so my ignorance doesn't destroy her hair at a young age. I got a really bad perm at 12, and it psychologically damaged me until it grew out. The whole point is, I take stuff like that seriously because I want only the best for my daughter...I think sometimes we are afraid to ask these questions, but I feel there are no stupid questions, its better to know then not know. It just bothers me when my DH acts like I'm crazy when I bring up, "How should I raise my biracial daughter? How do I deal with this situation?" Am I stressing to much about it?

It's not crazy at all I'm a black lady having a mixed baby girl and still preparing myself.

My advice would be buy an afro comb,wash once a week,oil her scalp to avoid flaking and breakage , review hair products for afro or mixed hair there are products now for biracial hair, have you checked out the following websites www.blendedbeauty.com www.mixedchicks.net and the last is my fav www.curls.biz 
If you have trouble go to an afro salon for advice, if they're good they'll know what to do.My hairdresser is excellent she knows how to treat all types of hair ,thank god.

I understand where you're coming from me,I'm educating myself about Norway as that's where the other half of her family is from.


----------



## kglo

Hi All, 

We are calling our Son Vincent Ambrose. This is after his grand father and great great grandfather. I like traditional names


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> My fiance and myself can't pick a name that we both like either.
> 
> He's really old fashioned, and wants baby to have a name that is in the family.
> 
> I'm the complete opposite! I think baby should have her own unique name.
> 
> If we were having a boy he wanted to name him Joseph, after himself and his dad and grandfather. On my side, it's my brothers name, grandfathers name, cousins name, and great great grandfathers name. I just think that's too much, and personally I don't like the name.
> 
> Now that we found out it's a girl, he wants to name her after his mom who passed away last year. I really feel bad... and feel that I really don't have much of a choice. I haven't told him that I don't like the name. I want to respect his mom and his feelings... I just don't really like the name. I feel horrible for saying that. :( I feel like I'm being disrespectful. Her name was Sharon. If anything I will make that babies middle name... but he won't settle for that being her middle name. :(
> So I think we're going to go with that, so I can make him happy and respect his mom.

i dont like old fashion names because i like my children to have names that not many people have,yeah we have the same view on names.
that it abit two much to many people he would have been named after.
for own little ones we named then after people like Erin Silver the Silver is my middle name and with Addyson June well June is my mums middle names and my grandmothers first name. my OH really wants to call is Bliss if its a girl but i want Brooke or Peyton and Spencer.
Sharon would be a really nice middle name its a shame that he will not settle for that because if its her middle name she is still named after his mom so it is kind of in memorie of her.


----------



## kglo

I like traditional names but not the really popular ones, I don't want my son to be in a class with several boys sharing the same name, thats why I picked Vincent, its traditional not not popular. My 20 year old is called Alfie, when I called him this people were saying to me 'You can't call him that' but look how popular it is now; we have never met an Alfie the same age as him; they are all wayyyy younger.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jayde1991 said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> My fiance and myself can't pick a name that we both like either.
> 
> He's really old fashioned, and wants baby to have a name that is in the family.
> 
> I'm the complete opposite! I think baby should have her own unique name.
> 
> If we were having a boy he wanted to name him Joseph, after himself and his dad and grandfather. On my side, it's my brothers name, grandfathers name, cousins name, and great great grandfathers name. I just think that's too much, and personally I don't like the name.
> 
> Now that we found out it's a girl, he wants to name her after his mom who passed away last year. I really feel bad... and feel that I really don't have much of a choice. I haven't told him that I don't like the name. I want to respect his mom and his feelings... I just don't really like the name. I feel horrible for saying that. :( I feel like I'm being disrespectful. Her name was Sharon. If anything I will make that babies middle name... but he won't settle for that being her middle name. :(
> So I think we're going to go with that, so I can make him happy and respect his mom.
> 
> i dont like old fashion names because i like my children to have names that not many people have,yeah we have the same view on names.
> that it abit two much to many people he would have been named after.
> for own little ones we named then after people like Erin Silver the Silver is my middle name and with Addyson June well June is my mums middle names and my grandmothers first name. my OH really wants to call is Bliss if its a girl but i want Brooke or Peyton and Spencer.
> Sharon would be a really nice middle name its a shame that he will not settle for that because if its her middle name she is still named after his mom so it is kind of in memorie of her.Click to expand...

Yeh i agree, is very sweet of you to just want to keep your OH happy and respect his mum but i also think its nice as a middle name, that way the bubs will have her own first name which gives her more of her own identity, and still paying respects to your OH's mum. Its a hard one. At the end of the day you have to be happy with the name too :flower:


----------



## mixedmama

I'm calling my daughter Ava, I just really love that name. It was hard to come to a decision initially, I have no idea what she's going to look like! xx


----------



## lilmama

My baby is not bi-racial but I love this thread! All gorgeous babies:thumbup:


----------



## LilDreamy

Your baby is gorgeous too!! :D

I'm going to try to talk to my Fiance and see if that can be her middle name instead.
& if not, I'll do like my mom did with my brother, she called him by his middle name. So I might give my baby girl a cute middle name and call her by that.

mixedmama - Ava is a precious name. :D

I really need to get myself into gear with trying to pick a baby girl name!


----------



## frsttimemommy

oh i wanna be on the list!! but does it have to be biracial only? cause my baby is just gonna be white.

if not, i'm due Nov. 3rd and i find out the sex in 4 days :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

We are having one! I'm mexican and my hubby is white. We are due Dec 25th <3


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

WOW I was looking at the first page and so many people have joined! And how many are having girls! I can't wait to see some more pics. I FINALLY had my scan done but the baby was moving so much we couldn't get a good look. The lady said maybe a girl but she couldn't say 100 percent yes. Still waiting to hear from my doctor but it looks like I'm moved back two weeks to Oct. 26th instead!


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Your baby is gorgeous too!! :D
> 
> I'm going to try to talk to my Fiance and see if that can be her middle name instead.
> & if not, I'll do like my mom did with my brother, she called him by his middle name. So I might give my baby girl a cute middle name and call her by that.
> 
> mixedmama - Ava is a precious name. :D
> 
> I really need to get myself into gear with trying to pick a baby girl name!

yeah that would be good :hugs:
yeah give her the name your wanted as her first name and put it as her middle, i wanted Erin's first name to be Silver but my OH would not let me so Silver is her middle name but i call her by Silver anyway lol :happydance:
what is the middle name you are thinkinh for your little girl?
I cant wait to find out what the sex of the baby is so we cant start shopping and getting names sorted


----------



## LilDreamy

Waiting2bMommy - I added you, and congrats on having a Christmas Baby! :D

DreaminOfbaby - I fixed your date. & it always seems to be the girls that are uncooperative! Lol, mine was the same way, and my doctor still isn't 100% sure. It's frustrating. That's why I'm going to get a 4D sometime within the next month.

Jayde - I don't have a clue what middle name I want for baby girl yet. I keep looking through books, but none has actually stuck out that much to me. Hopefully one day one will just jump off of the page and slap me. & I'll know that's the one. Lol. :)


----------



## AriannasMama

We're calling our LO Arianna and she has two middle names, lol. So she is gonna be Arianna Christina Marie.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ Thats very pretty Mrs stokes!! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Jayde - I don't have a clue what middle name I want for baby girl yet. I keep looking through books, but none has actually stuck out that much to me. Hopefully one day one will just jump off of the page and slap me. & I'll know that's the one. Lol. :)

try looking on the internet for names because they have alot more names.
yeah and it mite have been the name you have been looking at all the time.
what kind of middle name are you looking for?
if its a girl i want to call her Peyton Brooke Grace and my OH hates it but he loves Adrianna Gianna.
There are loads of lovly girls names out there you just need to find the one you love.
Me and my OH will likly be fighting over the name intill i go into labour like last time lol
Me and my OH seem to be fighting over girls names but we dont even know what the sex is yet,we have not even thought of boys names lol


----------



## anna matronic

mrs.stokes said:


> We're calling our LO Arianna and she has two middle names, lol. So she is gonna be Arianna Christina Marie.

I am not part of the bi-racial bumps group (unless anyone considers Jewish a race lol, which I don't) anyway I went to uni with a girl called Arianna, her dad was Iranian. I think it is a totally beautiful name :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Happy Late fathers day! Lol (needed to find a reason to bump our thread :rofl: )


----------



## Agiboma

yes happy fathers day to all the single mommies playing the role of both mommy and daddy


----------



## kglo

Arianna, depending on how it is pronounced is a Maori name, my neice is called this and is 1/2 maori


----------



## shareema

xxx


----------



## majm1241

Happy late Father's Day! Lol

Shareema you will name your baby such a pretty name! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

shareema said:


> Hiya girls, we're having a little girl so I'll be here asking for advice for hair as well lol. I should be fine I know how to do plates and braids even on my own hair:dance: and my hair is so hard, I don't believe my daughter's will be as bad. Her name will be Ashareela.


Congrats on getting a girl! :happydance:

We have alot of princess on board!

12 :pink:
6 :blue:
and 
12 unknowns

EEK! :D

Atleast you know how to do plates and braids! I honestly don't know how to do anything! :blush:

I either leave my hair down or up in a bun or ponytail...

I better go buy a life size barbie and start practicing on her hair. :rofl:


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea... and I know this might sound like an odd question... BUT...

How exactly do extensions and weaves work??
Do biracial women wear them?
How popular is it?
(you know for when she gets older)

is it a must, or just a fad thing?

Gosh... I feel like I should know this, and I'm kind of embarrased for asking. :blush:


----------



## xLuciax

LilDreamy said:


> Oh yea... and I know this might sound like an odd question... BUT...
> 
> How exactly do extensions and weaves work??
> Do biracial women wear them?
> How popular is it?
> (you know for when she gets older)
> 
> is it a must, or just a fad thing?
> 
> Gosh... I feel like I should know this, and I'm kind of embarrased for asking. :blush:

Weaves arnt a fad black women wear them because of they're hair and obviously it's not like any other texture of hair I have had a lot of mixed race friends who are mixed with black and White 90% have always had naturally curly and long hair I've only ever had one that got a weave because her mum did not know how to handle her hair and ended up using hair bleach and ruined it so I don't think u"ll need to worry about weaves in ur daughters hair although she may ask you one day to have her hair relaxed which is were for a period of time her hair will stay straight this is chemically sone if she ever asks and you agree make sure you take her to an Afro carribean salon for it to get done otherwise shell onlyend up in the situation my friend was in most of my mixed race friends have had their hair relaxed at some point so that's maybe a common one you will come across with ur daughter when she's older it really depends on her hair some mixed race women have really silky and a little bit curly hair which needs no taming but others it can be tight curls while she's young ou can plat her hair or just put it in bunches or pony tail hope I helped  not due in 2nd tri till few more weeks but threads here are more interesting hehe


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls I'm not moving up till 2nd tri till ne t Friday but thought I'd join in I don't have a bi-racial bump me and my OH are both Hispanic I'm from Colombia he's from Peru but our culture has few differences he also has much darker skin than mine so thought I'd join anyway lol


----------



## xLuciax

Waiting2bMommy said:


> We are having one! I'm mexican and my hubby is white. We are due Dec 25th <3

Beautiful! my friend kimberly has a White father and Mexican mother ud never guess she was half White though she looks 100% mexicanita


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks xLuciax!

You actually taught me alot! Lol. I'm completely clueless when it comes to hair.

I will take ANY advice givin! :D

:hugs:


----------



## Jayde1991

sorry i missed fathers day but i am here to wish everyone a late happy fathers day


----------



## LilDreamy

This is so off topic.. Lol.

But do the ads at the bottom of the threads, happen to relate to the topics of the thread or is it coinscedence?

My add is for www.mixedchicks.net "Define curls, Eliminate frezz, no sticky mess"
"A Curly Revolution"

:lol:


----------



## majm1241

Lol They pop up on purpose with the topics of the threads! :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mine is about loans :wacko:


----------



## majm1241

Mine is talking about hair! Lol


----------



## majm1241

I am laying on my tummy now in bed and I am barely putting pressure on my bump and I feel my baby wiggling around! :cloud9: Such an amazing feeling! Don't worry, she's not being squished, just getting comfy! Probably hungry for some Cheerios!! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

mine ia about british gas.
I have my scan soon to find out what the sex of my baby is.


----------



## majm1241

When is your scan Jayde? Mine is next Thursday, July 1st at 8 am!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> When is your scan Jayde? Mine is next Thursday, July 1st at 8 am!!! :happydance:

my scan is next friday :happydance:
mine is at 3pm i gotta take both the girls with me cos my OH is working.
have you got any names picked out yet?


----------



## LilDreamy

Mine now has a big fat juicy burger on it... and I just ate! Now I'm hungggy again. :rofl:

majma - LOL, I try to ly on my tummy sometimes, and I get too scared to quick, thinking that I'm squishing baby. & sometimes I worry that if I lie on a certain side, maybe my baby is upside down and uncomfortable, so I'll switch sides. So what ever side I lay on that makes baby move, I know to change sides. :lol:

I know I'm being rediculous!

And does anyone else worry about the umbilical cord??? I toss and turn so much that I'm sooo scared that the umbilical cord is tangling around the babies neck!... then I remember that the baby gets oxygen and nutrients through the umbilical cord not her neck! lol... :blush:

Jayde - What do you think you're going to have. Do you have any gut feelings??


Wells, I offically have baby brain. I've been forgetting everything lately! @ work as well which isn't good! I walked downstairs today, and when I got to the bottom step I couldn't remember what I was doing. :rofl:
Then I was driving somewhere today, and for about 10 seconds I couldn't remember where I was going!

-Off topic story-

I've been babysitting a friends cat, while she went on vacation.
And the other day I went into her house to go feed her kitty... and a kitty that used to be friendly.. I think is turning wild. She was hiding under the covers and I patted the bed and the cat hissed really loud at me, I got really scared. So I went to go get some kitty treats to see if it would calm her down, and I could hear her doing some deep throated meows, like she was about to attack. I was so SCARED! I shook the bag and the cat ludged at my face, but was luckily still under the covers and got stuck and only hit the floor. I was so startled that I shook baby from fright. I was so scared to move! I thought the cat was going to chase after me and attack me.

I've never in my life been scared of cats before. But this one is starting to act really strange, and I have to go there right now to go check on her and feed her. I'm so scared she's going to attack me when I go back! :(


----------



## blessed

I'm not quite 2nd tri yet... almost there! But I'm Puerto Rican and my husband is african american... we're going to have a baby with A LOT of hair! lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya blessed!

You're baby is going to be beautiful! :D And deffinately alot of hair. I hope mine has alot of hair too. :D

If you want, tell me your due date, and I can add you too our list even though you aren't 2nd tri yet. This really isn't just for 2nd tri mommies, it just so happened to start in 2nd tri. :D


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> Hiya blessed!
> 
> You're baby is going to be beautiful! :D And deffinately alot of hair. I hope mine has alot of hair too. :D
> 
> If you want, tell me your due date, and I can add you too our list even though you aren't 2nd tri yet. This really isn't just for 2nd tri mommies, it just so happened to start in 2nd tri. :D

I'm due January 9th... but will most likely deliver the end of December. Can't wait to join you guys. I think this thread was a creative idea! I love it!


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Jayde - What do you think you're going to have. Do you have any gut feelings??

i have a gut feeling that i am having a girl.but my sister who is a week ahead of me thinks i am having a boy.
i just cant wait to find out the sex of the bay so i can start buying things


----------



## Agiboma

Welcome blessed
@little dreamy well I would leave that
cat alone sounds super scary


----------



## LilDreamy

OMG!

--UPDATED-- Off topic story!

I have met the cat from hades!

Ok...

So I went there to go feed the cat. This time it started off super cuddly. It kept purring and rubbing up against my leg and hands when I was putting the bowl of food down.
 
And I was like, "yay sweety, you're in a good mood today! :D For that I'm gonna give you a treat."

So I went into their kitchen and pulled out the kitty mix, and gave her some. I started petting her/him and she kept rubbing up against my hand.

Then somehow, I don't know how, but I could just tell that her mood changed. She looked up into my face and meowed, and I could just tell that she wanted to eat my face for dinner. 

I tried to play it cool, and said "ok kitty, time for me to go" As I was walking a little faster than normal to leave, she was walking even faster on the counter with this deep meow again, and just as I thought, she attacked me! She clawed through my thick jacket and drew blood. It wasn't like a scratch it's more like puncture wounds on my arm, they'e deep!

So I took off running to the bathroom, and she was chasing me and hissing!!

I slammed the door and it got caught by something so there was a big enough crack for her to stick her nose into and hiss! Finally I was able to kick and run out of the house.

Then I realized, I left my hat, car keys, and phone in the bathroom!!!

I had to go back in. I peeked through the front door, and there she was waiting for me! I ran in the bathroom and slammed the door. She was hissing, and deep growling/meowing at the door! Waiting for me to open it so that she could kill me! This cat is psycho! I found my keys, hat and phone. So I called a friend who lived down the street. I told her I was locked in the bathroom because of this stupid cat. And I was like, "Can't you hear her meows?" They were really loud and deep. And my friend was like, "Yes! It sounds like he/she is in heat." Just great!

She told me she was on her way and would try kicking the front door to scare her away. I told her it wouldn't work because when I was kicking the bathroom door to scare her, all it did was make her even more mad and hiss more. But I was like, please come anyway and do a miracle!

So she was on her way... but before she got there, I peeked out of the bathroom door to see where the cat was. She was on a bench that was right beside the bathroom, and in a pouncing position, as if knowing I was going to open the door. She was ready to kill!

So I slammed the door and grabbed my friends laundry basket lid, and opened the door and threw the lid at her as she hissed, I ran out of the door. I called my friend back and told her she didn't have to come, I made it out safely. Then I realized... somehow I threw my keys when I threw the lid! Are you kidding me!! My baby brain is trying to get me killed. So my friend came anyway.

She goes into the apartment, and the cat is no where to be found. She grabs my keys, and NOTHING happened.

I felt like I was going crazy. Here I am with this bazar story, and she comes, and NOTHING! But I did have the wounds to prove it. :lol:

Now I feel really sick and nauseous. I hope it was just from the fright and not some sort of sickness that I got from the cat.... :/

The bad thing is... my friend doesn't come back until another 8 days... So I have to deal with this for 8 more days!

I really don't think I'm going back there.

Do cats hate pregnant women or something?

And to think, these people who own this house have a 2 month old baby with a killer cat.

Sorry for such a long and drawn out story.

My life flashed before my eyes.


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea, Blessed, I added you. :D


----------



## summer rain

I'm white British but from 'paper' genealogy, documents etc I know I have roma/gypsy, Arabic and basically heritage from most of Western and Eastern Europe inc Turkey and North Africa as well. I used to always joke how my mum must have Moorish and Italian ancestry because of certain superstitions and features she and her family have, but I was bloody shocked when I found it to actually be true, I'm also descended from the most interesting line at least 5 times over because my husband and I found my mum's late parents were closely related; something no-one ever knew including them and my mum's maternal grandmother and grandfather already came from that same line. I've also done genetic ancestry testing (via dna tribes) and when I first did it I thought they made some mistakes but now seeing my ancestry on paper every box has been ticked there. My husband is mixed Arab, Bantu, Somali (though when it came to genetic ancestry testing he had zero Somali much to his dismay), Italian, Portuguese and he has done two seperate genetic ancestry tests that say he has some Na-dene (Navajo/Apache) heritage which is bizarre but not entirely implausible. His family have a certain look that no-one else of a similar background does; and their ancestor refused to say where he came from. The modern populations he most closely matches are people of mixed Arab, Hispanic and native American heritage in central/South America. My husband is quite dark skinned for his people hence he is occaisonally mistaken for Jamaican (even by Jamaicans lol) but overall his family are really light and our kids are all olive skinned, my eldest was born with blue eyes that then turned green and are now light-mid brown, my middle son his eyes are almost black and my youngest his eyes are somewhere in between, they all have mid to dark ash brown hair but my youngest's hair was bright ginger when he was born and he still has some ginger hairs in the light.


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow, you guys have alot of different backgrounds in your blood. That is really cool. It must be super interesting to see how your babies look when they are born. Never know what eye color/skin color they are going to have. Exciting!

If you would like, I can add you as well. When are you due? :D


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> Oh yea, Blessed, I added you. :D

Thanks!

On your cat story... HOW CRAZY! I used to own a psychotic cat.. and she did this same exact thing to a friend of mine (and ONLY her) but she wasn't pregnant. You would have thought my cat was a lion chasing after a deer and I was front row seat on the Discovery Channel! Eventually my dear kitty became so psycho with age she had to be put to sleep :cry: I'm not sure if its a preggo thing or not... but I've seen psycho cats and it is SCARY!


----------



## summer rain

I'm due 29th december 2010 :D


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, what a crazy cat!


----------



## majm1241

I hate cats and that would have made me kick it! Lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> OMG!
> 
> --UPDATED-- Off topic story!
> 
> I have met the cat from hades!
> 
> Ok...
> 
> So I went there to go feed the cat. This time it started off super cuddly. It kept purring and rubbing up against my leg and hands when I was putting the bowl of food down.
> 
> And I was like, "yay sweety, you're in a good mood today! :D For that I'm gonna give you a treat."
> 
> So I went into their kitchen and pulled out the kitty mix, and gave her some. I started petting her/him and she kept rubbing up against my hand.
> 
> Then somehow, I don't know how, but I could just tell that her mood changed. She looked up into my face and meowed, and I could just tell that she wanted to eat my face for dinner.
> 
> I tried to play it cool, and said "ok kitty, time for me to go" As I was walking a little faster than normal to leave, she was walking even faster on the counter with this deep meow again, and just as I thought, she attacked me! She clawed through my thick jacket and drew blood. It wasn't like a scratch it's more like puncture wounds on my arm, they'e deep!
> 
> So I took off running to the bathroom, and she was chasing me and hissing!!
> 
> I slammed the door and it got caught by something so there was a big enough crack for her to stick her nose into and hiss! Finally I was able to kick and run out of the house.
> 
> Then I realized, I left my hat, car keys, and phone in the bathroom!!!
> 
> I had to go back in. I peeked through the front door, and there she was waiting for me! I ran in the bathroom and slammed the door. She was hissing, and deep growling/meowing at the door! Waiting for me to open it so that she could kill me! This cat is psycho! I found my keys, hat and phone. So I called a friend who lived down the street. I told her I was locked in the bathroom because of this stupid cat. And I was like, "Can't you hear her meows?" They were really loud and deep. And my friend was like, "Yes! It sounds like he/she is in heat." Just great!
> 
> She told me she was on her way and would try kicking the front door to scare her away. I told her it wouldn't work because when I was kicking the bathroom door to scare her, all it did was make her even more mad and hiss more. But I was like, please come anyway and do a miracle!
> 
> So she was on her way... but before she got there, I peeked out of the bathroom door to see where the cat was. She was on a bench that was right beside the bathroom, and in a pouncing position, as if knowing I was going to open the door. She was ready to kill!
> 
> So I slammed the door and grabbed my friends laundry basket lid, and opened the door and threw the lid at her as she hissed, I ran out of the door. I called my friend back and told her she didn't have to come, I made it out safely. Then I realized... somehow I threw my keys when I threw the lid! Are you kidding me!! My baby brain is trying to get me killed. So my friend came anyway.
> 
> She goes into the apartment, and the cat is no where to be found. She grabs my keys, and NOTHING happened.
> 
> I felt like I was going crazy. Here I am with this bazar story, and she comes, and NOTHING! But I did have the wounds to prove it. :lol:
> 
> Now I feel really sick and nauseous. I hope it was just from the fright and not some sort of sickness that I got from the cat.... :/
> 
> The bad thing is... my friend doesn't come back until another 8 days... So I have to deal with this for 8 more days!
> 
> I really don't think I'm going back there.
> 
> *Do cats hate pregnant women or something?*
> 
> And to think, these people who own this house have a 2 month old baby with a killer cat.
> 
> Sorry for such a long and drawn out story.
> 
> My life flashed before my eyes.

yes cats can strongly dislike pregnant ppl idk y but its usually a female cat i had a friend she had two cats and her female turned on her! so strange :shrug:


----------



## Agiboma

personally i would not go back their


----------



## alaskanwhitec

LilDreamy, I read your cat story. How crazy!
I'm having good experiences with cats right now, my friends cat likes to crawl on my bump and massage it with its paws! Now if I could only teach it to do it to my back! Lol!


----------



## ShanandBoc

wow, vicious cat

I wouldnt go back there either but im a scaredy cat! :)


----------



## majm1241

alaskanwhitec said:


> LilDreamy, I read your cat story. How crazy!
> I'm having good experiences with cats right now, my friends cat likes to crawl on my bump and massage it with its paws! Now if I could only teach it to do it to my back! Lol!

:haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

alaskanwhitec said:


> LilDreamy, I read your cat story. How crazy!
> I'm having good experiences with cats right now, my friends cat likes to crawl on my bump and massage it with its paws! Now if I could only teach it to do it to my back! Lol!

& Majm - :rofl:

Summer Rain I added you. :D Welcome to Bi-racial bumps. :D

someone in another thread told me to bring a water gun, I think I just might do that. :lol:


----------



## LilDreamy

Only 15 weeks until baby! EEK!

Baby has been having too much fun kicking the crap out of me. :rofl:

I said something smart-elicky to my mom yesterday as a joke, right after saying it, baby kicked me right in the rib, and I yelped over the phone and my mom asked what was wrong and I told her the baby kicked me. She chuckled and said that, that is what I get. :lol:

Who else is feeling their babies already?

Are they flutters, full kicks, or can you feel babies every movement?

Can you see them outside of your belly.

Actually, don't answer that, I think it would be cool to make a little "get-to-know" survey that we can all copy and paste with our answers so that we can all get to know each other. :D

Give me a few minutes to type one up. :lol:

Just curious. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

*Get-To-Know Survey*

1.) Name:
2.) Baby due:
3.) Gender:
4.) Girl Name:
5.) Boy Name:
6.) Are you single, married, engaged:
7.) How far along are you as of today:
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements:
9.) What are your cravings:
10.) What are your dislikes:
11.) What are your symptoms as of today:
12.) What are you and FOB's races:
13.) What number baby is this:
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB:
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be:
16.) What have you bought so far:
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery:
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet:
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:


----------



## LilDreamy

Get-To-Know Survey

1.) Name: Katie
2.) Baby due: 8th October
3.) Gender: :pink:
4.) Girl Name: Mya (maybe :shrug:)
5.) Boy Name: Baylen
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: Was engaged.... now I think I'm single.
7.) How far along are you as of today: 25 weeks exactly! :D
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: Full movements and kicks!
9.) What are your cravings: Strawberries, boiled eggs, and vinegar chips.
10.) What are your dislikes: The smell of seafood!
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: Tired, shakey
12.) What are you and FOB's races: I'm caucasin, FOB is African American
13.) What number baby is this: #1! :D
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: My green eye's, his hight, and his smile&personality. :D
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be::dance:
16.) What have you bought so far: A TON OF CLOTHES/socks/pants/shirts/onsies/hats/booties/mittens/tights/dresses/shorts/skirts/bottles/crib/car seat/stroller/vibrating chair/ and toys
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: Pink and Bown
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet: (I will upload them when I get back from work)
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics: (I will upload them when I get back from work)

For now I can only put up the URL, until I get on my personal computer: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6232568&l=3b0b701b6c&id=650875708
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6232570&l=d5392f5773&id=650875708
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6232573&l=d3c364d40a&id=650875708


----------



## ShanandBoc

1.) Name: SHANNON
2.) Baby due: 1ST NOVEMBER
3.) Gender: FEMALE
4.) Girl Name: ELLEAH KAY (ELLIE)
5.) Boy Name: - 
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: ENGAGED GETTING MARRIED NEXT WEEKEND :D7.) 
7). How far along are you as of today: 21 WEEKS 4 DAYS
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: YES ALL OF THESE
9.) What are your cravings: ANYTHING REALLY LOL, MAINLY SAVOURY THO
10.) What are your dislikes: AS IN FOOD? THEN, BEETROOT LOL
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: ITCHY BOOBS, GETTING KICKED IN THE BLADDER AND NEEDING TO PEE ALL THE TIME AGAIN12.) What are you and FOB's races: IM AUSTRALIAN, OH IS HALF AFRICAN AMERICAN13.) What number baby is this:
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: ME MY HIGH CHEEKBONES AND EYES, OH HIS GORGEOUS HAIR AND HEIGHT
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: :cloud9:
16.) What have you bought so far: NOT ALOT, HAVE BEEN GIVEN SO MUCH THOUGH. HAVE PURCHASED A CAR SEAT AND BASINETTE
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: NOT 100% YET, NOT PINK!!
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet:
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









Boc.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3









Ellie%202.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









Ellie%205.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilDreamy

Your baby ultrasound pictures look adorable. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oops,

Forgot to add my earlier scan picture.

8 Wks + 5
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/Photo_00009.jpg

There, I fixed it where it isn't a url anymore...

20 Weeks
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/baby1.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/baby2.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/baby3.jpg


----------



## wishingforbub

1.) Name:Kelly
2.) Baby due: 24 Dec 2010
3.) Gender: Not sure yet, will find out as soon as possible !
4.) Girl Name: Mali
5.) Boy Name: Noah
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: Engaged, getting married this week :)
7.) How far along are you as of today: 14 weeks exactly
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements:I feel "stuff" but not sure if it's bubs or gas LOL
9.) What are your cravings: hot dogs( not allowed) and mainly savoury !
10.) What are your dislikes: Not a fan of mushrooms at the moment
11.) What are your symptoms as of today:Constipation, and sore BBs
12.) What are you and FOB's races: I am coloured south african, FOB is Iranian
13.) What number baby is this: No. 1 !
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: From me, my nose and long lashes, FOB's height, teeth..anything !
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be::cloud9:
16.) What have you bought so far:Just 2 little outfits as we waiting to find out gender first
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: I like cream, soft brown etc.
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet: I only have one of bubs when bubs was tiny next one I will upload on here
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics: I am still shy of my bump..I want more LOL :)

xxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> Your baby ultrasound pictures look adorable. :D

I think so too....:cloud9:


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hello everyone! Can I join? I'm mixed race, well mum is half White and have jamacian and dad Is from st lucia so that prob makes me 3/4 black lol. My partner is as White as White is bless him. He don't like the sun much. 

Still hope that baby still has some colour though! My step sis baby is really light skinned and has dark features.

We are on team yellow. Can't wait still baby is born to see what we get. Really don't mind. Either will be preciuos. 

If it's a boy it will be vincent (vinnie) 
and girl will be francesa (frankie)

I have tight curly hair too so hoping babe gets my locks if not looser.

Well that's me!!


----------



## 2wantedpls

Oh yer and am due on 19th oct. My dads birthday!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

1.) Name: Cari
2.) Baby due: Oct 2nd
3.) Gender: It's a girl
4.) Girl Name: Arianna
5.) Boy Name:n/a
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: Engaged
7.) How far along are you as of today: 26 weeks
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: All of them :)
9.) What are your cravings: Nothing out of the ordinary
10.) What are your dislikes: Things I have always disliked, lol. 
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: Nothing really, just peeing alot, lol.
12.) What are you and FOB's races: Im white, he's black.
13.) What number baby is this: 1 for me, 2 for him.
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: A mixture of our skin tone, his long eyelashes, and a mix of our hair, easy to manage from me and wavy from him :)
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: :growlmad: cause OH is driving me crazy.
16.) What have you bought so far: Lots of clothes
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: Pink and brown.
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet: My most recent scan pic is my avatar, I dont feel like uploading all the ones I have.
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics: OH has the cam and I dont have a recent one, I'll have to add it later.


----------



## ShanandBoc

2wantedpls said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join? I'm mixed race, well mum is half White and have jamacian and dad Is from st lucia so that prob makes me 3/4 black lol. My partner is as White as White is bless him. He don't like the sun much.
> 
> Still hope that baby still has some colour though! My step sis baby is really light skinned and has dark features.
> 
> We are on team yellow. Can't wait still baby is born to see what we get. Really don't mind. Either will be preciuos.
> 
> If it's a boy it will be vincent (vinnie)
> and girl will be francesa (frankie)
> 
> I have tight curly hair too so hoping babe gets my locks if not looser.
> 
> Well that's me!!

Welcome to the group!! and Congratulations!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

I added you 2wantedpls :happydance:

Welcome to the group! :hugs:

Oh yea... someone on their survey said we shouldn't eat hotdogs... is this true..?

If so... oops... I've been having a hard time keeping myself from eating jalopino and cheese hotdogs. :nope:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh shop purcahsed ones they say no as you dont know how fresh they are and usually arent heated evenl;y and properly. But home made ones no worries, just make sure they are piping hot all the way through :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Luckily where I get them from, they usually over cook them, so I should be ok. :D

Though I'm kind of scared. Ever since I was a little girl, I've always loved spaghitti O's, and my friend at work told me the day after I let myself eat some for the first time in years, said that they just recalled them all because the meatballs weren't processed correctly.

AH! :X


----------



## ShanandBoc

Worry worry worry thats all we do lol :) xoxox


----------



## Jayde1991

Get-To-Know Survey

1.) Name:Jayde
2.) Baby due:Nov 17
3.) Gender:We dont know yet
4.) Girl Nameeyton,Brooke,Grace,Bliss,Darcy
5.) Boy Name:Jack,Alli,Cole,Chase,Payton
6.) Are you single, married, engaged:I have a boyfriend
7.) How far along are you as of today:19 weeks 2 days
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements:kick
9.) What are your cravings:Cherry's and Cheese
10.) What are your dislikes:Beef and tuna
11.) What are your symptoms as of today:just feeling really tired
12.) What are you and FOB's races:I am Hispanic/Latino and my OH is Irish/Spainish/French
13.) What number baby is this: 3
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB:My curly hair and my FOB eye colour and the rest of his looks
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be:Tired
16.) What have you bought so far:Buggy,Baby grows,Bedding,Bouncy chair.
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nurseryurple if its a girl and light blue if its a boy
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:
https://i46.tinypic.com/ftjeq.jpg https://i45.tinypic.com/29l01hy.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/29ennlt.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/xcsl11.jpg
Sorry for the bad light in the last picture


----------



## LilDreamy

Your bump is so cute.

I really need to take a picture of my bump and upload it on here. I just haven't been able too yet. :\


----------



## spiritualbaby

we are from different regions of the same country... does that count??


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Your bump is so cute.
> 
> I really need to take a picture of my bump and upload it on here. I just haven't been able too yet. :\

thank you so much :happydance: :thumbup: :baby: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## xUniquex

Sorry i haven't been around for a bit,it was my birthday yesterday and been busy with celebrations etc!


1.) Name:*Louise*
2.) Baby due:*13th October*
3.) Gender:*Unknown we are team yellow!*
4.) Girl Name:*Maliah*
5.) Boy Name:*not found one yet!*
6.) Are you single, married, engaged:*i have a partner*
7.) How far along are you as of today:*24 weeks and 4 days!*
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements:*All of them*
9.) What are your cravings:*Haven't really had any*
10.) What are your dislikes:*Wholemeal bread!*
11.) What are your symptoms as of today:*Tired !*
12.) What are you and FOB's races:*i'm mixed white british and black carribean,OH is black carribean and nigerian*
13.) What number baby is this:*number 2 ! (eek!)*
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB:*I hope bubs gets OH's hair line..my hair,a blend of our skin tones and my eyes*
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: :sleep:
16.) What have you bought so far:*Nappies,wipes,two outfit sets,breast feeding pillow*
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery:*wish i could but we arent allowed to decorate here! *
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet:
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:


----------



## RachelRae

Hey I'm Rachel. My boyfriend's mixed and I'm white. So I'd like to join your group here, :) I find out what it is in 2 days.


----------



## ShanandBoc

:D Welcome! Whats your due date hun and lil dreamy will add u to the list


----------



## RachelRae

Thankyou! I'm due November 28th. :)


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome rachel you and your OH make a cute couple


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cool, good luck for your scan in 2 days too, cherish every second, it was amazing. 

The build up and anticipation is so exciting too, wish i could do it all over again. Cant wait to hear what you are having. Do you have any inklings? I swore i was having a boy, but no its a little girl :D


----------



## RachelRae

Agiboma said:


> :hi: welcome rachel you and your OH make a cute couple

Awh, thank you so much! :)



ShanandBoc said:


> Cool, good luck for your scan in 2 days too, cherish every second, it was amazing.
> 
> The build up and anticipation is so exciting too, wish i could do it all over again. Cant wait to hear what you are having. Do you have any inklings? I swore i was having a boy, but no its a little girl :D

Oh, I know! I'm so excited, I'm hoping for a girl, but OH is going for his football player athlete of a boy. Ha, I'd be happy either way though! :)

I'll make sure to post scan pictures up and update you guys! Well, people have been telling me they think its a girl, so I've been getting sort of excited about that seeing cute little baby girl dresses and all. I see your having a girl! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

We were happy either way too....but EVERYONE thought i was having a boy, was really funny. I also thought from day one it was a boy. Just goes to show people have no idea.

As long as bubs is healthy that the main thing! You never know you may get a football player athlete girl haha

All the best cant wait to see the pics x


----------



## RachelRae

I wanted a boy at first, but at my 14 week scan my doctor told me she had a feeling it was going to be a girl so I kind of switched and started to get excited. Yeah, I don't care as long as its a healthy baby, that's all that matters really. :)

Oh trust me, he said if it's a girl then she's gonna be a basketball player. Ha, so there's no way out of sports. I want my little cheerleader, ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

I added you RachelRae, and like they said you both are a cute couple. :D

My fiance is also African American, and I'm white. Having a girl.

Can't wait to see what you're having!

Welcome to the group. :hugs: :D


----------



## RachelRae

Thank you so much, :) I bet your little girl is going to be adorable! :flower:

I know I can't wait either, I'm like counting down the hours. 

& thank you, I'm glad they have a group like this!


----------



## TySonNMe

Get-To-Know Survey

1.) Name: Margaret
2.) Baby due: November 16, 2010
3.) Gender: Boy!
4.) Girl Name: Avalyn
5.) Boy Name: Jace, Jackson, possibly making him a third
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: boyfriend
7.) How far along are you as of today: 19 weeks, 6 days
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: kicks
9.) What are your cravings: none
10.) What are your dislikes: not very fond of meat
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: frequent trips to the bathroom, itchy boobs
12.) What are you and FOB's races: I'm Caucasian (Polish), OH is African American
13.) What number baby is this: #1 for me, #2 for OH
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: my eyes, his smile, my determination and perseverance, his outgoing-ness
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: :happydance:
16.) What have you bought so far: some sleeping outfits (we received a lot of things already from my brother)
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: blue and brown
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet:
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







19weeksbump.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 2









US05072010_3.JPG
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4









US05072010_1.JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









US05072010_2.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heyluu

Hi there. I am white and babies daddy is filipino. Im due December 22 :) We have one child together already...a boy...and he is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Tigger Momma

add me too please, Im due august 12th.


----------



## vinteenage

heyluu said:


> Hi there. I am white and babies daddy is filipino. Im due December 22 :) We have one child together already...a boy...and he is the cutest thing ever!

I'm caucasion (Swiss, German, Irish, Austrian) and OH is Filipino and a mix of European backgrounds. Our baby will be 1/2 Filipino.

) Name: Daphne
2.) Baby due: November 23, 2010
3.) Gender: We find out Thursday July 1st!
4.) Girl Name: Sylvia
5.) Boy Name: Phineas
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: Engaged
7.) How far along are you as of today: 19 weeks
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: Kicks
9.) What are your cravings: Fruit!
10.) What are your dislikes: Ground meat is the devil.
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: Way too hot!
12.) What are you and FOB's races: I'm Caucasian, OH half Filipino and half Caucasian.
13.) What number baby is this: First one!
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: My eyes, both of our bone structures, a combination of our skin colors, his math skills, my English skills...
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: Way too hot, lol. Tired.
16.) What have you bought so far: Onsies, bibs, pacifiers, recieving blakets.
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: Baby will be sharing a room with OH and I!
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics if you have had them yet:
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics:
Also, OH and I from my prom.
 



Attached Files:







Picture049-1.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 9









28566_10150177051615230_786935229_1.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jayde1991

hiya and welcome to all the new people.
i got a call from my doctor yesterday and he said that he is moving my scan to tuesday,which is today.my scan is at 10:30am and we will get to find out the sex of the baby today.
as soon as i get back i will come on and tell everyone and i will need help with names if you lady could help me plz.


----------



## ShanandBoc

^yay sure will


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> ^yay sure will

thank you :hugs: 
I found out that i am having another girl :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Another girl!!! Congratulations a lil sister for Erin and Addyson so cute.

What names are you thinking of?? :)


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Another girl!!! Congratulations a lil sister for Erin and Addyson so cute.
> 
> What names are you thinking of?? :)

Yeah Another girl, me and my OH are happy :happydance:
Awww thank you so much :hugs: Erin wanted it to be a boy she Said "i want a little brother becuase i already have a little sister,i dont want another one" lol.
Well i like Peyton,Brooke,Grace,Adrianna,Spencer.
the thing is i cant really think of any names now it has come to the time lol.
my OH dont like Peyton because my last name begins with P.
Me and my OH would love help with baby girl names because we cant decied or think them up


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde!!! I find out on Thursday! I hope mine is a girl! Lol

Our scan is at 8 am so it is early and I am ready!!! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you :D
lol i did not mind what i was having but i am happy its a girl lol. now all i need to do is to think of names for the little one
that is a early scan


----------



## ShanandBoc

I like all those names Jayde :)


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> I like all those names Jayde :)

thank you,its a shame that my OH dont like then :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

We just want a healthy baby ourselves, but I sure would love a daughter of my own for Mark said this is it. LOL He has 2 daughters from a previous marriage too. LOL We both would prefer a little girl if we had a choice in the matter. LOL But another little boy would be just as delightful! :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thats the hard part hey

Trying to find one you both agree on. Im lucky we picked out one girls name right from the start that we both loved, and thats going to be her name :)


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Thats the hard part hey
> 
> Trying to find one you both agree on. Im lucky we picked out one girls name right from the start that we both loved, and thats going to be her name :)

yeah it is the hard part,but with my other two girls it was alot more easy then this one.
because my last name begings with a P she cant have a name begining with P.
my kids have taken my last name my OH said it was easier to spell for when they get older lol.
he wants to call her Tia Maria.
i like Tia but i cant have Tia cos we have Tia in the family.
i like the name Brooke Fallon,but OH does not like Brooke but he loves Fallon:dohh:
what are you naming ur little one?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Our little angel will be named Elleah Kay, we already call her Ellie for short.

No one go stealing it now ok lol  xxx


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> No one go stealing it now ok lol  xxx

LOL That's why I am not posting my names for a while we have picked out. I have actually had my first choice name for my daughter stolen! The ENTIRE name too! LOL :growlmad:


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Our little angel will be named Elleah Kay, we already call her Ellie for short.
> 
> No one go stealing it now ok lol  xxx

thats a really nice and :thumbup: good choice.
i will not steal it :hugs:


why would someone steal someone elses baby name? :shrug:


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, congratulations on your little girl! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jayde1991 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Our little angel will be named Elleah Kay, we already call her Ellie for short.
> 
> No one go stealing it now ok lol  xxx
> 
> thats a really nice and :thumbup: good choice.
> i will not steal it :hugs:
> 
> 
> why would someone steal someone elses baby name? :shrug:Click to expand...

HAHA well there are some strange people around, dont worry if they do ill sort em out.

Na not really im sure no one will, but wanted to put a warning just in case lol :grr:


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> Awh, congratulations on your little girl! :flower:


thank you.:happydance:



haha i think most of us will try and sort them out lol


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

1.) Name: Merja
2.) Baby due: September 26, 2010 (perhaps a little sooner)
3.) Gender: Boy and Girl!
4.) Girl Name: Clarissa
5.) Boy Name: Tiago
6.) Are you single, married, engaged: engaged
7.) How far along are you as of today: 27 weeks, 1 days
8.) Have you felt baby flutter, kick, or full movements: I have strong kicks every hour
9.) What are your cravings: Nothing. Just love, love water
10.) What are your dislikes: Bedtime. I don&#8217;t get much sleep.
11.) What are your symptoms as of today: sore ribs and lungs
12.) What are you and FOB's races: I'm mixed race (Caucasian European dad and Black African mum), OH is Caucasian (Portuguese)
13.) What number baby is this: #2 and 3
14.) What features do you hope baby gets from you and/or FOB: As long as babies don&#8217;t get his toes, I&#8217;m okay with anything and everything
15.) If one emoticon could describe your feelings right now, which one would it be: :bodyb:
16.) What have you bought so far: baby clothes and accessories
17.) What colors will you decorate babies nursery: each wall different colour &#8211; purple, orange, yellow and green
18.) If you would like Share all of your scan pics: Haven&#8217;t scanned my scans onto the pc yet
19.) If you would like, share your bump pics: Below are two


----------



## RachelRae

Jayde1991 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Awh, congratulations on your little girl! :flower:
> 
> 
> thank you.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> haha i think most of us will try and sort them out lolClick to expand...

Haha yeah, you got 3 girls now, how exciting! :)


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Awh, congratulations on your little girl! :flower:
> 
> 
> thank you.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> haha i think most of us will try and sort them out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah, you got 3 girls now, how exciting! :)Click to expand...

yeah 3 girls now and i am only 19,it is very weird lol
yeah it is exciting very :happydance: i do get weird looks from people becauce i look young and i have 2 children and pregnant :shrug:


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm having a baby girl as well, and I'm naming her Elleah.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
Just kidding. :rofl:

Gosh, but I'm just like some of you, I can't come up with a baby girl name for my life.
I was thinking Mya, Baily, McKena, or Mckenzie... Gosh, I don't know!

I_AM_LIVID - Your bump pictures Are cute! I wish my bump looked like that. I feel like I'm showing all over the place. :(

All of your bump pictures and baby ultra sound pictures are great. -am jealous!- :lol:

Welcome to all of the new ladies! :D
Really happy you have all joined us. And can't wait to share the excitment of having our babies with you! :D

Oh yea! JAYDE! Welcome to team pink! I bet you were shocked you were having another girl! :D

Seems like alot of us are having girls, it must be in the water. :O


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> I'm having a baby girl as well, and I'm naming her Elleah.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Just kidding. :rofl:

haha very funny!!!! :haha::neutral:

LOL.


----------



## peanut56

My peanut is due October 8th.
I'm half Japanese, half Caucasian, and DH is Caucasian.


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Gosh, but I'm just like some of you, I can't come up with a baby girl name for my life.
> I was thinking Mya, Baily, McKena, McKenzie...

See our daughter would have been Ava McKenzie or Ava McKenna but a spouse I know stole the entire name Ava McKenzie!!! She had her name picked out already too before I told her our's!!!

Now McKenna is still on our list too. Lol


----------



## mixedmama

LilDreamy - Mya was one of my name choices before I settled for Ava! I just love short names lol.


----------



## mixedmama

majm1241 said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Gosh, but I'm just like some of you, I can't come up with a baby girl name for my life.
> I was thinking Mya, Baily, McKena, McKenzie...
> 
> See our daughter would have been Ava McKenzie or Ava McKenna but a spouse I know stole the dntire name Ava McKenzie!!! She had her name picked out already too before I told her our's!!!
> 
> Now McKenna is still on our lst too. LolClick to expand...

Lol looks like Ava is a popular choice for people these days!


----------



## majm1241

Lol It is a pretty name! I can't use it now because I hate the spouse who stole it. Not for just stealing it but for LOTSA reasons! She is evil! Lol


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Oh yea! JAYDE! Welcome to team pink! I bet you were shocked you were having another girl! :D

thank you for the welcome to team pink.
yeah i was so very shocked that i was having another girl,i kinda thought it was a boy but i dont really mind


----------



## LilDreamy

Peanut56, our due dates are the same day! :D & Welcome to the group, I'm adding you to the list. :D

Mixedmama, and majm - Ava is a pretty name too. And it stinks that your relative stole the name! I would have been amd too!

Jayde - I thought I was having a boy too, but once I found out she is a girl, I've been soo happy. & Think that I would much rather a baby girl than a boy. Lol, funny how our minds can change so easily when we find out. 

Atleast you should have all the baby girl essentials right? You won't have to fret too too much over baby stuff.


----------



## majm1241

Not a relative who stole it. A fellow military spouse who did! We use to be friends but like I said, she is evil and drama and I stay away. Lol I don't want names to remind me if her! Lol


----------



## peanut56

Thanks LilDreamy...it's a good due date, isn't it :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> Not a relative who stole it. A fellow military spouse who did! We use to be friends but like I said, she is evil and drama and I stay away. Lol I don't want names to remind me if her! Lol

Oopsies.

I'm in the military, so now I'm feeling cautious about telling people what my baby name will be.

There seems to be soooo many pregnant military spouses. There are like 8 of us in my unit. It's crazy. :D


----------



## majm1241

Yep! Same here! Lots of pregnant spouses! Lol


----------



## RachelRae

I find out what were having tomorrow, I'm so excited. :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

See i told you! There are name stealers out there! Grr thats so mean, get ur own name!

RachelRae cant wait to hear the news!!! :D


----------



## majm1241

RachaelRae Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I bet you it's a.....

I want it to be a girl, so we can have more team pink, but I bet you it's a boy.

Just because recently I've noticed a huge amount of people finding out they're having boys now. It was girls, now it's changed to boys.

*crosses fingers* BE A GIRL!! :pink:PINK!:pink:


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy said:


> Luckily where I get them from, they usually over cook them, so I should be ok. :D
> 
> Though I'm kind of scared. Ever since I was a little girl, I've always loved spaghitti O's, and my friend at work told me the day after I let myself eat some for the first time in years, said that they just recalled them all because the meatballs weren't processed correctly.
> 
> AH! :X

i ate two cans of those recalled spaghettios, they recalled them because the meatballs were undercooked, but I didnt eat them raw or anything, lol. I didnt get sick so I am sure everything is fine :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Id be PISSED if someone stole the name we chose. OH sister is just like that and she was pregnant with a girl, so I didnt tell her the name we had in mind until after she had her girl, lol. We didnt even know if we were having a boy or girl at that point, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## vinteenage

Alright now that it's 2:39AM here my scan is officially tomorrow!
I plan on sleeping in late to tomorrow morning so that day goes quicker. =P


----------



## LilDreamy

LOL!

You are up already!?

You must be super excited. :D

The day before my ultrasound I tried to sleep the whole day away as well, since it made the day feel like it was flying by. Then I ended up staying up all night! Which drove me crazy! :lol:

Good luck & Have fun! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

mrs.stokes said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Luckily where I get them from, they usually over cook them, so I should be ok. :D
> 
> Though I'm kind of scared. Ever since I was a little girl, I've always loved spaghitti O's, and my friend at work told me the day after I let myself eat some for the first time in years, said that they just recalled them all because the meatballs weren't processed correctly.
> 
> AH! :X
> 
> i ate two cans of those recalled spaghettios, they recalled them because the meatballs were undercooked, but I didnt eat them raw or anything, lol. I didnt get sick so I am sure everything is fine :)Click to expand...


Oh good! I cooked mine too.

:lol: I thought I was the only person that still ate spagghetti O's at my age! TeeHee! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

morning everyone
me my OH and the kids are going to go shopping to buy a single buggy and a double buggy lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

RachelRae said:


> I find out what were having tomorrow, I'm so excited. :)

Do you know yet?? Do u know yet?? hehe

:happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Jayde1991 said:


> morning everyone
> me my OH and the kids are going to go shopping to buy a single buggy and a double buggy lol

Wow now how are u gonna push all those round on ur own lol :D


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone
> me my OH and the kids are going to go shopping to buy a single buggy and a double buggy lol
> 
> Wow now how are u gonna push all those round on ur own lol :DClick to expand...

Well Erin walks so she does not go in a buggy,and well Addyson has a stroller and me and my OH just need to buy a buggy for the new little one and we need to buy a double as well for when the bump grows up so her and Addyson can do in it.
haha i am not going to push then around on my own i got my OH lol :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Of course, was being a smart ass. :D You are well organised tho!!


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Of course, was being a smart ass. :D You are well organised tho!!

i know you where being a smart ass lol
well my mum brought me up to be organised i never thought it would come in usfull but now i am so happy my mum brought me up to be organised.
i love being organised atleast i know somethings are going to get done lol :thumbup: i am very grown up for my age


----------



## ShanandBoc

You sound it, im a very organised girl too. Luckily as my fiance needs organising haha

:D


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> You sound it, im a very organised girl too. Luckily as my fiance needs organising haha
> 
> :D

thanks :thumbup:
i think most of us girls are organised
hahaha that the same with me sometimes my OH feels like another child lol :haha:
but he is good just need to organised lol
is this your first child?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep baby number 1, unplanned but very much loved and wanted :)

Im 29 my fiance is 23...and we are getting married on Saturday!!! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Yep baby number 1, unplanned but very much loved and wanted :)
> 
> Im 29 my fiance is 23...and we are getting married on Saturday!!! :D

aww the unplanned ones are as good as the planned ones,only one of mine was planned lol.
omg i wish you lots of luck with you wedding.
i am 19 and my OH is 20 but we are not getting married yet,to young.
are you going to have anymore babies?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh we want to in a few years probarly, will be on here doing this all over again lol

And thanks am getting so nervous now, cant believe its only a few days away

Do u think u will try again...maybe for a boy?


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Yeh we want to in a few years probarly, will be on here doing this all over again lol
> 
> And thanks am getting so nervous now, cant believe its only a few days away
> 
> Do u think u will try again...maybe for a boy?

yeah u just got to get used to having one firsr lol
awww bless my sister was nervous to but i do hope it goes all well and everything goes to plan.
yeah in a few years time i mite try again for a boy but it is very likely that it will be a girl again.me and my OH will juts wait really see what happens.
but i do kinda want a boy to see how diffrent they are to look after and all that kind stuff lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh nice to have at least one of both sexes, as long as they are healthy, you get what you are meant to have :)


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Oh good! I cooked mine too.
> 
> :lol: I thought I was the only person that still ate spagghetti O's at my age! TeeHee! :D

Nope! I still eat them! I prefer the Wal-Mart brand though because I think they taste better!!! Mmm!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol. GOSH! I miss walmart!!

I'm stuck in Germany for another year.

Things in the U.S. just seem so much more convinent!

I haven't had a chance to try the walmart brand yet. 
Sounds yummy though!


----------



## mixedmama

ShanandBoc - Getting married on sat?? How exciting! Hope it goes great xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep getting married on Saturday, thank you!!!!

Have been sick all week tho with the flu :( It better buzz off by Saturday, im gradually feeling better

Soooo nervous, at least im not quite at the waddling stage just yet, so i can walk down the aisle hehe
xooxox


----------



## RachelRae

Big News! 

It's a BOY!!! :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY!!! Congratulations on team :happydance: :blue: :blue: *blue!!* :blue: :blue: :happydance::wohoo::rain::dust:

:lol:


----------



## RachelRae

Thankyou! It was very clear that it was a boy! For sure, ahah. I'm so excited! :)


----------



## Agiboma

To. All the new girls welcome "BBT" biracial bumps thread


----------



## LilDreamy

RachelRae said:


> Thankyou! It was very clear that it was a boy! For sure, ahah. I'm so excited! :)

Do have any pictures of baby!? :D

Lol. I just get so excited over other people finding out, it feels like I'm going through it all over again.

It's probably because I feel like I'm in limbo. Only next exciting thing I will experience is birth of baby... and it's dragging!

Except I might get a 4D. :shrug:


----------



## RachelRae

LilDreamy said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou! It was very clear that it was a boy! For sure, ahah. I'm so excited! :)
> 
> Do have any pictures of baby!? :D
> 
> Lol. I just get so excited over other people finding out, it feels like I'm going through it all over again.
> 
> It's probably because I feel like I'm in limbo. Only next exciting thing I will experience is birth of baby... and it's dragging!
> 
> Except I might get a 4D. :shrug:Click to expand...

They gave me only one picture! :( And its of his little willie! 
But it's not clear! So there having me back in two weeks for a formal ultrasound so hopefully I'll get a good profile picture of bubba! :)

I'm getting a 4-D too! But, I don't want to do it too late cause theres always that chance of going in early and then not getting one, so I might around 28 weeks? I hope birth is not as painful as everybody says it is! Ha, :)


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats onteam blue


----------



## ShanandBoc

RachelRae said:


> Big News!
> 
> It's a BOY!!! :flower:

Yay congratulations, bet your OH is stoked, his little pro sportsman :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Rachel!!! :happydance:

I have my scan in two hours!!! :D


----------



## TySonNMe

I had my ultrasound yesterday and baby is doing great...still very much a boy. :cloud9:


----------



## RachelRae

ShanandBoc said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Big News!
> 
> It's a BOY!!! :flower:
> 
> Yay congratulations, bet your OH is stoked, his little pro sportsman :happydance:Click to expand...


Oh you have no idea, he had the biggest grin on his face when they said it's a boy! It was adorable, :) He was like well, lets go out and start buyin some footballs! Oh boy, :dohh:



majm1241 said:


> Congrats Rachel!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have my scan in two hours!!! :D

Oh yay! I was so excited when I went in for mine, :)


----------



## majm1241

We are on team...................................................................................................

:pink: *PINK!* :pink:

:cloud9: :kiss: I KNEW it too! I was right with Jace and with this one! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw majm1241 you got the little girl u wanted congratulations :D

Rachelrae i can just imagine, very sweet!! :D


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I am So excited! :cloud9:


----------



## RachelRae

Congratulations! :pink: Awh, :flower:
A baby girl, do you have any names picked out?!


----------



## majm1241

I do but scared to share! LOL I have had my name stolen once and I will have to work up enough courage to post it. LOL :blush:


----------



## RachelRae

Well, I'm having a boy..so you don't have to worry about me. ;)


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats on team pink


----------



## majm1241

LOL Thanks ladies! I know y'all won't steal them, I'm afraid a spouse I know around here who is a few weeks ahead of me and is having a girl might be lurking and steal it. Her DH is CRAZY and would do that!


----------



## Jayde1991

congrates on team pink and team blue =D


----------



## RachelRae

Haha oh my! I understand though,

But, me and OH thought of some names lastnight together.

_Jaxon James_ and _Hayden James_


My mom and me really like hayden, but OH doesn't like it. So we thought of Jaxon and everyone likes it. So we'll have to see, :)


----------



## majm1241

Those are nice! I like Jaxon a lot!


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah I do too! :) & ususally I wouldn't spell it like that, I would spell it like "Jackson" but Jay's mom insisted so I was like well that's kinda different and cute!


----------



## Jayde1991

thats a really nice name and i like the way it is spelt.


----------



## majm1241

I like to spell them different too.


----------



## majm1241

Jayde1991 said:


> congrates on team pink and team blue =D

Thanks!


----------



## RachelRae

Definately, so that's what we have so far.


----------



## Jayde1991

I have a couple of names names that i like.


----------



## RachelRae

What are they again? :)


----------



## majm1241

I like Kellan Riley for a boy. I'll share that since I am having a girl! LOL


----------



## Jayde1991

Peyton,Brooke,Grace,Adrianna,Fallon,Faith,Paige


----------



## majm1241

Those are lovely. I know a girl named Faegan and those names made me think of it. LOL


----------



## RachelRae

I like Peyton, Grace, and Faith. :) Those are so cute! Which one are you leaning to more?


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> I like Peyton, Grace, and Faith. :) Those are so cute! Which one are you leaning to more?

:) yeah they are thank you.i am leaning toward Brooke Fallon,so Fallon is the middle name and Peyton but i cant have that name because it dont go with my last name,Adrianna i love it but cant think os a middle name

@majm1241-thank you


----------



## RachelRae

Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)

yeah but do you think it is ok to have two children with the same letter first name? and one with a diffrent letter.
haha yeah my OH said Adrianna Gianna,but its to much of a mouthfull of a name.
me and my OH and very open to help with the name lol
we are lucky we let the kids have my last name because no names go with my OH last name lol
is your little own going to have your or your OH last name?


----------



## RachelRae

Jayde1991 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)
> 
> yeah but do you think it is ok to have two children with the same letter first name? and one with a diffrent letter.
> haha yeah my OH said Adrianna Gianna,but its to much of a mouthfull of a name.
> me and my OH and very open to help with the name lol
> we are lucky we let the kids have my last name because no names go with my OH last name lol
> is your little own going to have your or your OH last name?Click to expand...

Well, as much as he doesn't like it..its going to have my lastname.
It's a horridly long lastname too! Shubitowski. & his is Calhoun so he really
wishes I'll change my mind. But, I think I'm making the right choice until 
were married, and then we can change it you know?

Adrianna Marie is cute,


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)
> 
> yeah but do you think it is ok to have two children with the same letter first name? and one with a diffrent letter.
> haha yeah my OH said Adrianna Gianna,but its to much of a mouthfull of a name.
> me and my OH and very open to help with the name lol
> we are lucky we let the kids have my last name because no names go with my OH last name lol
> is your little own going to have your or your OH last name?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as much as he doesn't like it..its going to have my lastname.
> It's a horridly long lastname too! Shubitowski. & his is Calhoun so he really
> wishes I'll change my mind. But, I think I'm making the right choice until
> were married, and then we can change it you know?
> 
> Adrianna Marie is cute,Click to expand...

Mine is Podwer (pronouced power) his is Nashawalakita,me and my OH thought it would be a good thing for them to have my last name lol.
yeah it is the right chose if your not married for the baby to take the mothers last name,yeah.haha pregnant woman do not change there mind lol
that nice Adrianna Marie Podwer.
what about Adrianna Grace? Adrianna Fallon?
my OH likes Faith Fallon together


----------



## RachelRae

Jayde1991 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)
> 
> yeah but do you think it is ok to have two children with the same letter first name? and one with a diffrent letter.
> haha yeah my OH said Adrianna Gianna,but its to much of a mouthfull of a name.
> me and my OH and very open to help with the name lol
> we are lucky we let the kids have my last name because no names go with my OH last name lol
> is your little own going to have your or your OH last name?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as much as he doesn't like it..its going to have my lastname.
> It's a horridly long lastname too! Shubitowski. & his is Calhoun so he really
> wishes I'll change my mind. But, I think I'm making the right choice until
> were married, and then we can change it you know?
> 
> Adrianna Marie is cute, Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is Podwer (pronouced power) his is Nashawalakita,me and my OH thought it would be a good thing for them to have my last name lol.
> yeah it is the right chose if your not married for the baby to take the mothers last name,yeah.haha pregnant woman do not change there mind lol
> that nice Adrianna Marie Podwer.
> what about Adrianna Grace? Adrianna Fallon?
> my OH likes Faith Fallon togetherClick to expand...

Yeah, I don't like my last name either! Ha, his sounds way better with it,
but I mean it's just till we get married. & my whole family thinks its the 
proper thing to do as well. Your OH's last name is somethin huh? Wow, thats
kinda cool, haha. Adrianna Grace is adorable,


----------



## Jayde1991

RachelRae said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, I like Adrianna too! All you need is a middle name, ha :)
> 
> yeah but do you think it is ok to have two children with the same letter first name? and one with a diffrent letter.
> haha yeah my OH said Adrianna Gianna,but its to much of a mouthfull of a name.
> me and my OH and very open to help with the name lol
> we are lucky we let the kids have my last name because no names go with my OH last name lol
> is your little own going to have your or your OH last name?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as much as he doesn't like it..its going to have my lastname.
> It's a horridly long lastname too! Shubitowski. & his is Calhoun so he really
> wishes I'll change my mind. But, I think I'm making the right choice until
> were married, and then we can change it you know?
> 
> Adrianna Marie is cute, Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is Podwer (pronouced power) his is Nashawalakita,me and my OH thought it would be a good thing for them to have my last name lol.
> yeah it is the right chose if your not married for the baby to take the mothers last name,yeah.haha pregnant woman do not change there mind lol
> that nice Adrianna Marie Podwer.
> what about Adrianna Grace? Adrianna Fallon?
> my OH likes Faith Fallon togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't like my last name either! Ha, his sounds way better with it,
> but I mean it's just till we get married. & my whole family thinks its the
> proper thing to do as well. Your OH's last name is somethin huh? Wow, thats
> kinda cool, haha. Adrianna Grace is adorable,Click to expand...

i like your last name.yeah thats what my family think too.yeah i know it is so long and so weird when i found his last name out i was shocked lol i cant even say it lol.yeah it is nice i like it just need to talk it over with my OH lol he wants something weird and normal lol


----------



## TySonNMe

Rachel, I like the name Jackson as well...also Jace (I think we spoke about it a long time ago in the sparklers thread majm)...and Camden...at the very least we can make him a third with TJ as a nickname.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks TysonNMe! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

I know I'm late.... :lol:

But congradulations on team :D :pink: *PINK!* :pink: :D


----------



## LilDreamy

AHHH! Just realized I have 99 days to go!! EEEEK!! :O


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> AHHH! Just realized I have 99 days to go!! EEEEK!! :O

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jayde1991

i am 20 weeks =D
here is my bump,sorry about the underwear
https://i47.tinypic.com/14xpkiw.jpg


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> I know I'm late.... :lol:
> 
> But congradulations on team :D :pink: *PINK!* :pink: :D

Thanks Hon!! 

Congrats on 99 days! :)


----------



## majm1241

Jayde1991 said:


> i am 20 weeks =D
> here is my bump,sorry about the underwear
> https://i47.tinypic.com/14xpkiw.jpg

Cute!!!


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> i am 20 weeks =D
> here is my bump,sorry about the underwear
> https://i47.tinypic.com/14xpkiw.jpg
> 
> Cute!!!Click to expand...

thank you :kiss: but i still think that i am tiny


----------



## majm1241

I wish I could look like that!!! Your 3rd and you look fantastic! Lol


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> I wish I could look like that!!! Your 3rd and you look fantastic! Lol

i think its the young teen homouse and all the dancing i do lol
thank you i never thought i looked that good,i have posted my post pregnancy belly on here and i think it was after a week or two of having the second one and i just went back to normal hopefully i do this time


----------



## majm1241

I use to look like that! Lol I am not fat but I will have to work on it to look like that! :thumbup:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> I use to look like that! Lol I am not fat but I will have to work on it to look like that! :thumbup:

lol i wish i will stay looking like i am lol
well as long as your happy with the way you look thats all that matters :thumbup:


----------



## FlatShoes

Heeyyyy :)

I've come over to say hello early because I'm still officialy in 1st Tri for another week or so!

But when i'm here, I'll be joining you all. My OH is Jamaican and I am Irish/English/Liberian mix - god knows what the LO will look like?!


----------



## majm1241

I just need to tone then I'll be fine! Lol


----------



## majm1241

FlatShoes said:


> Heeyyyy :)
> 
> I've come over to say hello early because I'm still officialy in 1st Tri for another week or so!
> 
> But when i'm here, I'll be joining you all. My OH is Jamaican and I am Irish/English/Liberian mix - god knows what the LO will look like?!

Wecome! Just stay in this group! 2nd Tri or not! :D


----------



## FlatShoes

Oohhhh yeah, then I can ease myself into second tri slowly!! :)

I'm totally worried about losing weight after - I wasn't massive before but I'm a 12/14 and don't want to be HUGE!! :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Yes! You can come over here even though you aren't in 2nd tri yet.

I'm still debating on whether or not I should start this thread in third trimester as well for when some of us start moving over there. :shrug: 

I dunno what to do???

Unless I can jump back and forth from the 2nd tri one and the 3rd tri one. :shrug: anyone have any ideas on what we should do?


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea, FlatShoes. I can add you if you give me your babies due date. :D


----------



## FlatShoes

Hmmmm, it would be nice to have it as a seperate thread not linked to any particular trimester! Does that make sense?!

I can't wait to see everyones baby pictures! And hear awful birth stories!! ahha 

I like that you lot are all further along too, you can give me lots of advice!


----------



## LilDreamy

I wish I could put it on a thread that wasn't linked to a trimester... but I can't. :shrug: 

I don't think... :shrug:


----------



## majm1241

Ask an admin to move it into the buddy section?


----------



## AriannasMama

omg ladies I am going into 3d tri tomorrow :-D :-D


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats on third tri


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats! :D

I'll be there with you soon. :D

Not that many people look at the buddy threads... I didn't even know there was one. :shrug:

Think I'll just add on for each tri, just incase new mommies come on board and don't know about us, and then a place for each of us to go when we move up a tri. :lol:

We'll see how it works.


----------



## Jayde1991

Me and my mum are going to go baby shopping tomoz to see what we can buy for the bump and the kids


----------



## majm1241

Congrats on 3rd Tri!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

thanks ladies :-D.

baby is celebrating by dancing all day, lol.


----------



## majm1241

I hope everyone has a Safe and Fun 4th of July! 

https://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy165/TanWolf/Happy4thJuly.gif


----------



## Agiboma

Lol ohh yes I love those all day dances


----------



## AriannasMama

For the longest time her schedule was sleeping during the day and being awake all night, the past two days she has been moving ALL day, lol. She needs to get her schedule straight before she is born


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah! Happy 4th of July everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: that is so cute my little one also has his own schedule of movement that i follow


----------



## AriannasMama

I swear all she does is roll around in there, she rarely kicks....she must be dizzy by now .

Should I take this as a sign and sign her up for gymnastics when she is 3? lol


----------



## majm1241

Mine is very active!!! I turned the vacuum on today and she went CRAZY!!! Lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww! Your babies sound soo cute!

My baby has been waking me up every single night at 1:00 A.M.! And then she moves again around lunch as to tell me she's hungry. :lol:

:rofl: mrs.stokes, your baby is going to be a gymnast, and I think mine is going to be a kick boxer or a boxer. I think she thinks my bladder is a punching bag! :O


----------



## LilDreamy

Just wanted to say, We've reached 50 members! Who knew there would be sooo many mixed babies! EXCITING! :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay for Bi-Racial bumps!!! :)


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> Yay for Bi-Racial bumps!!! :)

Congratulations on you wedding love!!! :hugs:


----------



## FlatShoes

Jayde1991 said:


> Me and my mum are going to go baby shopping tomoz to see what we can buy for the bump and the kids

Aww, you have a daughter called Erin - that's my name! :)

:thumbup:


----------



## FlatShoes

ShanandBoc said:


> Yay for Bi-Racial bumps!!! :)


Congrats on the wedding - how did it all go? x


----------



## ShanandBoc

I posted some pics on this thread ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/363559-my-wedding-day-pics.html

Was absolutely amazing......perfection! :D :D :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

boc ur having a girl?! congrats!!!! im just now getting my internet fixd! so im late!


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha yeh sure am! Thanks hun, welcome back!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> boc ur having a girl?! congrats!!!! im just now getting my internet fixd! so im late!

Yay! Welcome back, I was actually reading through the threads the other day and was wondering where you went? Lol.

ShanandBoc, Congrats on your wedding and your pictures were lovely, already posted on your other thread. :D

Oh yeaa... I'm also debating on whether or not I should go get my 4D scan today, or go look for a new apartment like I was originally supposed to do... BUT I really REALLY want a 4D since I have the money for one now. :O


----------



## LilDreamy

I did it... I just set up my appointment for my 4D! It's at 2:30! Was only 100 Euro's :D


----------



## FlatShoes

ShanandBoc said:


> I posted some pics on this thread ladies
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/363559-my-wedding-day-pics.html
> 
> Was absolutely amazing......perfection! :D :D :D

Awwww you look beautiful and so happy! Congratulations :)

xxxx


----------



## Jayde1991

i have finally got a single and a double pushchair that i like


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> boc ur having a girl?! congrats!!!! im just now getting my internet fixd! so im late!
> 
> Yay! Welcome back, I was actually reading through the threads the other day and was wondering where you went? Lol.
> 
> ShanandBoc, Congrats on your wedding and your pictures were lovely, already posted on your other thread. :D
> 
> Oh yeaa... I'm also debating on whether or not I should go get my 4D scan today, or go look for a new apartment like I was originally supposed to do... BUT I really REALLY want a 4D since I have the money for one now. :OClick to expand...

 yea my internet has been awol! and yay for getting a 4dscan oh man there so worth it! im getting another around 32wks! so excited!


----------



## LilDreamy

GOT MY 4D! I can only upload the pictures for now, I'm trying to figure out how to upload the video.

It's taking forever just trying to upload it on photobucket. :/

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY1.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY2.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY3.jpg


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwwwww so cute!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks! :D

You're right, it was deffinately worth it! I nearly cried my eyes out. :lol:


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah me and my DH cried! does she look like u or ur OH?


----------



## LilDreamy

She has his nose and mouth, but my chin and forehead... I think.. :shrug:

But a big deffinate on his nose. Lol. My nose is kind of tiny.


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol aww me and my dh have almost the same size nose but i think our baby has his nose!


----------



## LilDreamy

How far along were you when you had your first 4D?

Can't wait for you to have your next one! That one should be even more exciting. Baby will look just about as so when born.


----------



## Eskimobabys

17wks the baby had no fat so we couldnt tell who she look like yet but i do know she has nice full lips and my dh's nose(i think) i know im so excited to see her all chubby @32wks! i have my anatomy scan in 3days hopefully they can Confirm the sex!


----------



## LilDreamy

only 11 more weeks for you! :D

Oh yea, they confirmed the sex for me today. I thought the last ultra sound was bad. But the lady this time actually said, "It's a girl! 100%! :D " :lol:


----------



## blessed

Gorgeous pictures LilDreamy! Congrats!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you Blessed! :D

You need to get one if you haven't already!


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol thats good thats she confirmed it for u! im so nervous just thinking about it makes me sick with worry..im so sacred the baby will be in a funny position or wont open his/her legs like last time!


----------



## LilDreamy

If you pay for the ultrasound, don't they have to give you an answer? Or have you come in another day? 

I'm sure your baby will be cooperative. I think the bigger they get the more active they get, and since they are so squished, their legs go everywhere. Luckily mine was sucking her toes so we got a good glimpse. Lol.

Now I'm worried baby is going to have his nose... LOL! :lol:

I love my guy... but his nose... I just realized is just out there. I've been looking at a picture of him and comparing to babies, and never realized his nose was so crazy looking... now I'm so worried for baby! LOL!

I'm totally going to just cut out his face and just post a picture of his nose... LOL.

SHHH!! Don't tell him I did this! :blush:

I know my nose isn't that much better... I just would rather her have one somewhere in the middle. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nose.jpg
File size: 1.1 KB
Views: 36









nose2.jpg
File size: 982 bytes
Views: 37


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> Thank you Blessed! :D
> 
> You need to get one if you haven't already!

haha.. I've been thinking about booking a private scan.. but my little coconut is too young and 4D pictures might scare me at this stage. lol! Either way, I'm thinking I will book a private scan while I'm out here in California visiting... my doctor won't scan me again for another 3 1/2 weeks! :( Boo on him! So I'm thinking about going behind his back.. haha! 

I can't wait to see your little princess! I think she's going to be ADORABLE!


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> If you pay for the ultrasound, don't they have to give you an answer? Or have you come in another day?
> 
> I'm sure your baby will be cooperative. I think the bigger they get the more active they get, and since they are so squished, their legs go everywhere. Luckily mine was sucking her toes so we got a good glimpse. Lol.
> 
> Now I'm worried baby is going to have his nose... LOL! :lol:
> 
> I love my guy... but his nose... I just realized is just out there. I've been looking at a picture of him and comparing to babies, and never realized his nose was so crazy looking... now I'm so worried for baby! LOL!
> 
> I'm totally going to just cut out his face and just post a picture of his nose... LOL.
> 
> SHHH!! Don't tell him I did this! :blush:
> 
> I know my nose isn't that much better... I just would rather her have one somewhere in the middle. :haha:

:rofl: Your husbands nose is not bad at all!! My husbands nose is GIGANTIC... even he is hoping baby doesn't have his nose.... lol! You have nothing to worry about! She'll be beautiful, even if she doesn't have your nose!


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> If you pay for the ultrasound, don't they have to give you an answer? Or have you come in another day?
> 
> I'm sure your baby will be cooperative. I think the bigger they get the more active they get, and since they are so squished, their legs go everywhere. Luckily mine was sucking her toes so we got a good glimpse. Lol.
> 
> Now I'm worried baby is going to have his nose... LOL! :lol:
> 
> I love my guy... but his nose... I just realized is just out there. I've been looking at a picture of him and comparing to babies, and never realized his nose was so crazy looking... now I'm so worried for baby! LOL!
> 
> I'm totally going to just cut out his face and just post a picture of his nose... LOL.
> 
> SHHH!! Don't tell him I did this! :blush:
> 
> I know my nose isn't that much better... I just would rather her have one somewhere in the middle. :haha:

hahaha my dad has a big nose and my brother got it! me and my two sister didnt! yeah well the lady was pretty dang sure it was a girl she just cudnt get a got shot to show us.


----------



## LilDreamy

:rofl:

I was just about to edit my post cause I thought I was being too mean! Lol. I know I am!
I just had to share. :lol:

But I think you're right. I don't have my mom or my dad's nose. So hopefully she will have her own unique nose as well. :D hehe. I'm being bad... I better stop! :D :blush:


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> If you pay for the ultrasound, don't they have to give you an answer? Or have you come in another day?
> 
> I'm sure your baby will be cooperative. I think the bigger they get the more active they get, and since they are so squished, their legs go everywhere. Luckily mine was sucking her toes so we got a good glimpse. Lol.
> 
> Now I'm worried baby is going to have his nose... LOL! :lol:
> 
> I love my guy... but his nose... I just realized is just out there. I've been looking at a picture of him and comparing to babies, and never realized his nose was so crazy looking... now I'm so worried for baby! LOL!
> 
> I'm totally going to just cut out his face and just post a picture of his nose... LOL.
> 
> SHHH!! Don't tell him I did this! :blush:
> 
> I know my nose isn't that much better... I just would rather her have one somewhere in the middle. :haha:
> 
> hahaha my dad has a big nose and my brother got it! me and my two sister didnt! yeah well the lady was pretty dang sure it was a girl she just cudnt get a got shot to show us.Click to expand...

Lol, have you ever tried to imagine what you would look like if you had your other parents nose instead, we all would look totally different! I think we all got the nose that fits us better. So since your brother got your dads nose and you and two sisters didnt... maybe this is a good sign. Girls get their noses from their moms and boys get theirs from their dads? :D


----------



## blessed

Very true! I didn't get either parent's nose... nor any nose from grandparents.. my nose is a complete mystery!


----------



## LilDreamy

Anyone know of any good sites to order baby clothes from?

Since I'm stationed overseas in Germany, I'm such a chicken to go out and look on the economy, because I can't speak German, and the clothes they have on post, are ok... but everyone with babies over here are running around in the same clothes. :lol:

I was looking at Old Navy and Gap, but anyone have any other cute baby clothes sites?


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: looks like daddy nose to me I'm hoping buns gets fob nose as his Nose is smaller than mine


----------



## LilDreamy

Agiboma! Don't say that! :rofl:

I've been praying that she won't. LOL!

Hopefully her nose isn't like either of ours... or her face hasn't grown into her nose yet... :lol:


----------



## FlatShoes

LilDreamy said:


> GOT MY 4D! I can only upload the pictures for now, I'm trying to figure out how to upload the video.
> 
> It's taking forever just trying to upload it on photobucket. :/
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY1.jpg
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY2.jpg
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/MYBABY3.jpg

OMG they are absolutely amazing!!!!!

How much was it, if you don't mind me asking? I'd love to get one later on x


----------



## LilDreamy

It was only 100 Euro's. You get like... 9 pictures, and a DVD of the baby. It was deffinately worth it! :D

Some places you can get them for 75 Euro and some are as expensive as 130 euro's. You just have to look around, and find the best one for your money. :D

And thanks! :D


----------



## Agiboma

I'm gonna get one in the next 3. weeks I'll post pica one I get them


----------



## FlatShoes

They're so lovely! You can actually see what baby looks like! Amazing!

I have ages to wait though :( I'm only just 12 weeks :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw! It will fly buy!

It feels like yesterday when I was anticipating my 20 week ultrasound to hurry up and find out what sex baby was. :lol:


----------



## majm1241

Those pics are amazing!!! I get a free one at 30 weeks! :D Pics and DVD too!!! I am excited!!


----------



## RachelRae

Oh wow! Those are nice, I'm not sure when I want mine done! Mom says get them done at like 32-33 weeks because you can get better details, but I'd always like to get it done a bit early just in case anything happens and I don't get to do them.


----------



## Jayde1991

they are so cute.
i am not going to get a 4D scan


----------



## LilDreamy

Majm! You get a free one? You're so lucky! :D

RachelRae, I got mine done a little bit earlier, just because I was impatient, anddd because I didn't want baby to be too big to where they couldn't confirm the sex.

I was afraid my first sonographer was wrong. :lol:

If you have the patients to wait, then deffinately wait. :D


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe 28-30 weeks! That's all I'm waiting, because I heard they don't do them past 34 weeks? But, maybe that's wrong. I'm definately going to try and wait. I did blood tests about 2 weeks ago, for down syndrome and to make sure the baby's spine was growing good. & the nurse called me this morning and said everything came back normal :) so that's always great news!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yes deffinately good news!

They gave me my test back the other day to.

They said that I was low risk for the Downs... But I thought they were supposed to tell you something like 1 in 44,000 chance or any veriation.

I just accepted that answer, so that I wouldn't give myself any reason to worry. :lol:


----------



## RachelRae

Pregnancy is just a whole bunch of scares! Ha, I mean you never know.

But, hearing all positive feedback makes you feel a lot better about things. :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

2 MORE DAYS! til i see my baby again! plz plz let the sex be confirmed!


----------



## blessed

Pray for uncrossed legs! lol :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol THANKS!


----------



## LilDreamy

blessed said:


> Pray for uncrossed legs! lol :)

 :rofl:

Yes indeed! 

GOoD LUCK! 

The only time you want your baby to be a flasher! :flasher: :lol:


----------



## anv7

id like to join!!

im almost 100% white and daddy is black and filipino, beautiful mix baby due December 3rd =)
hopefully finding out sex Friday!


----------



## majm1241

anv7 said:


> id like to join!!
> 
> im almost 100% white and daddy is black and filipino, beautiful mix baby due December 3rd =)
> hopefully finding out sex Friday!

Hey Amanda! About time you joined! LOL


----------



## RachelRae

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hi Amanda yay ready to see what ur having! FX that both our babies will be flashing there little bits for us! tomorrows my big day! hoping to get some good shots!


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Anv7! :D

:hugs:

I added you! :D

And have fun at your ultrasound! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Welcome. We have the names we like down to 3 names so hopefully we should have a name for the little one soon,I am just hoping that my OH does not keep changeing his mind.we have got both the pushchairs and I will be posting the pics of them tomoz


----------



## anv7

hiiiii :wave:

i kno0ow im so excited i wish it was friday already =)


----------



## LilDreamy

It's Tomorrow W0oo! :D

OH YEA!

My baby will be born 3 months from today! EEee! :D


----------



## anv7

exciting!!! have you pick a name yet?


----------



## LilDreamy

HA! No... :X :blush:

I'm stuck! I don't know what I'm calling her. :(

I have a few names in mind like Mya, Makenna, and Destiny....

BUT the FOB wants to name our baby after his mom... and I really hope I can keep from doing that... :/


----------



## ShanandBoc

Makenna is beautiful!


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, McKenna was on the top of our list too and this was since before Jace was in my tummy! Mark decided that McKenna is our babies Middle name for sure! He finalized our babies name and so her name is {Edited} :) Hope nobody steals that now! Lol I believe I mentioned how a stupid chic I know in person stole my entire name :growlmad: so we Love this one better!!!


----------



## majm1241

Wow, I am brave for sharing that! Lol That was hard for I feared people I know were stalking me to steal that one too, but I feel confident now! Lol

Edited my baby name in top post. LOL


----------



## majm1241

Oh just to help those and throw out ideas I think these names are cute too but could not realy convince Mark:

McKinley (girl)
Riley (boy or girl)
Kellan (boy or could be girl)
McKenzie (that girl stole) (girl)
Ava (that girl stole) (girl)
Avalyn (girl)
Loralei (girl)


----------



## Eskimobabys

*its a girl!*
 



Attached Files:







22wks scan 025small.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShanandBoc

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

soooo good a beautiful baby girl xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Yay Kayla!!! Now it is definitely official!! Lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

heres her fat face sorry i have to show it off!
 



Attached Files:







22wksscan017SMALL.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## majm1241

She is too cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Eskimobabys

thank u! im so in love with her! and yes i am relived i swear when she put the prob on my belly i could hear my heart beating out my chest i was praying the WHOLE TIME! So THANK YOU GOD for my baby showing off her bits! lol


----------



## majm1241

:rofl:


----------



## FlatShoes

Eskimobabys said:


> thank u! im so in love with her! and yes i am relived i swear when she put the prob on my belly i could hear my heart beating out my chest i was praying the WHOLE TIME! So THANK YOU GOD for my baby showing off her bits! lol

hahahhah

Awwwww a beautiful little girl!

Congratulations
xxxx:happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

AWW! Your baby Girl is sooo cute! :D
Her face isn't FAT! :lol: It's sooo precious!
YAY FOR :pink: *PINK!* :pink:

And Majm... :lol: I was suprised when you said what your babies name was going to be out loud as well. Lol.

I was also thinking of McKinley and Mckenzie like you mentioned... AND I think every woman thinks of the name Ava atleast once as a baby girl name. :lol:


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> AWW! Your baby Girl is sooo cute! :D
> Her face isn't FAT! :lol: It's sooo precious!
> YAY FOR :pink: *PINK!* :pink:
> 
> *And Majm...  I was suprised when you said what your babies name was going to be out loud as well. Lol.*
> 
> I was also thinking of McKinley and Mckenzie like you mentioned... AND I think every woman thinks of the name Ava atleast once as a baby girl name. :lol:

:rofl: I KNOW!! Should I edit that post and delete it!? I am SO PARANOID!!! I know SSSOOO Many women who are pregnant in person! LOL My fear is they steal my name before I use it first!!! LOL

Aren't those names LOVELY!!!? We like the same kinda names eh!? Good tastes! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> AWW! Your baby Girl is sooo cute! :D
> Her face isn't FAT! :lol: It's sooo precious!
> YAY FOR :pink: *PINK!* :pink:
> 
> And Majm... :lol: I was suprised when you said what your babies name was going to be out loud as well. Lol.
> 
> I was also thinking of McKinley and Mckenzie like you mentioned... AND I think every woman thinks of the name Ava atleast once as a baby girl name. :lol:

Happy 27 Weeks btw! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

What a cute face eskimos!! She's so adorable!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks guys! i use to not care if someone stole my baby's name but now i love it so much im scared someone will! but im still using it no matter what!


----------



## anv7

yea i have tons of friends that are prego and i get nervous telling them hahaha some people can be rude!


----------



## RachelRae

I haven't had anyone be rude to my face, but everyones still IMing me on facebook and asking if I'm pregnant. Hah, & I'm just like yeah? Thats old news..haha.


----------



## Agiboma

i see no problem with revealing bubs name, :rofl: there is love in sharing


----------



## LilDreamy

RachelRae said:


> I haven't had anyone be rude to my face, but everyones still IMing me on facebook and asking if I'm pregnant. Hah, & I'm just like yeah? Thats old news..haha.

:lol:

That's like some people are saying NOW, "Sooo... are you pregnant?" As if hesitant to ask me. :lol:

And I'm like OF COURSE! You thought I was just getting really fat? :lol:

And they all have said, "Yea! I thought you just let yourself go."

:blush:

That's embarrasing. I just look fat and not pregnant. :/


Soo today... I've noticed.... My hormones are ready to kill. :lol:

Like seriously... I've been so angry at work and can't even explain why... well I can... because it feels like I'm the only one working... and it's SOO much work. Everyone else has more appointments and stuff going on than me, and I'm the one pregnant! Stuff is getting so piled up, and instead of them helping they're telling me what else needs to get done.

Well OK! then do it... :lol:

Sorry for mini rant. It's hot... and I'm p*ssed. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

AHH! And my ticker moved up one! :D

OK, my day is all better now. :D :D :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay for moving up a box! nay for lazy ppl at work!


----------



## Agiboma

sorry about your hard day sending you lots :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> HA! No... :X :blush:
> 
> I'm stuck! I don't know what I'm calling her. :(
> 
> I have a few names in mind like Mya, Makenna, and Destiny....
> 
> BUT the FOB wants to name our baby after his mom... and I really hope I can keep from doing that... :/

whats his mothers name?


----------



## RachelRae

LilDreamy said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had anyone be rude to my face, but everyones still IMing me on facebook and asking if I'm pregnant. Hah, & I'm just like yeah? Thats old news..haha.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> That's like some people are saying NOW, "Sooo... are you pregnant?" As if hesitant to ask me. :lol:
> 
> And I'm like OF COURSE! You thought I was just getting really fat? :lol:
> 
> And they all have said, "Yea! I thought you just let yourself go."
> 
> :blush:
> 
> That's embarrasing. I just look fat and not pregnant. :/
> 
> 
> Soo today... I've noticed.... My hormones are ready to kill. :lol:
> 
> Like seriously... I've been so angry at work and can't even explain why... well I can... because it feels like I'm the only one working... and it's SOO much work. Everyone else has more appointments and stuff going on than me, and I'm the one pregnant! Stuff is getting so piled up, and instead of them helping they're telling me what else needs to get done.
> 
> Well OK! then do it... :lol:
> 
> Sorry for mini rant. It's hot... and I'm p*ssed. :)Click to expand...

Exactly! I didn't announce it on facebook or anything, I've just sort of give clues that I am you know what I mean? ;)

OH is doing all the announcing on there. He announced it's a boy, and he talks about it all the time. So he's pretty happy right now.

But really, people just see me in the grocery store and just stare at me, & I'm like okay I'm about 5 months pregnant. This is old news, ha.

Awh, I'm sorry you're having a hard time up there. Hope things get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## anv7

LilDreamy said:


> Soo today... I've noticed.... My hormones are ready to kill. :lol:
> 
> Like seriously... I've been so angry at work and can't even explain why... well I can... because it feels like I'm the only one working... and it's SOO much work. Everyone else has more appointments and stuff going on than me, and I'm the one pregnant! Stuff is getting so piled up, and instead of them helping they're telling me what else needs to get done.


oh i had that kind of day too!
my poor brother couldnt do ANYTHING right today! :dohh:

i hope you have a better day tomorrow hun!


----------



## Jayde1991

i have missed alot since i have noot been here.
me and my OH where talking about names yesterday and we came up with these
Corin Mae Brooke
Adrianna Faith Marie
Brooke Peyton Tate
Loretta Serrenatee Fae
Makayla Chastity Rose
Kearsten Aurora Rose
and we would like your help to pick the name =D and some of the names mean things to us


----------



## anv7

i like them all!!
but Makayla and Adrianna are my favs!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wow i like them all! flip a coin? sorry im not help!
Corin Mae Brooke
Adrianna Faith Marie
maybe... lol GL


----------



## Jayde1991

Eskimobabys said:


> wow i like them all! flip a coin? sorry im not help!
> Corin Mae Brooke
> Adrianna Faith Marie
> maybe... lol GL

we tryed flipping a coin but my OH keeped cheating lol.
thats ok.
lol thank you for your help it is very helpful,thank you

@anv7 - thank you for your help


----------



## Eskimobabys

haha me and my DH play Rock,Paper, scissor when we had a tough decision to make lol


----------



## Jayde1991

Eskimobabys said:


> haha me and my DH play Rock,Paper, scissor when we had a tough decision to make lol

Lol my and my OH tried that but he keeped making Erin Silver look at what i was going too do then tell him so he would always hin lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

wow he is a cheater! lol start a name thread ppl on here LOVE to give there opinions on names! u could make a poll and they cud vote or u could wait til ur babys here and say the names out loud and see which fits:)


----------



## Jayde1991

Eskimobabys said:


> wow he is a cheater! lol start a name thread ppl on here LOVE to give there opinions on names! u could make a poll and they cud vote or u could wait til ur babys here and say the names out loud and see which fits:)

lol yeah he always cheats on games he is worst then the girls.
yeah i mite do that thank you for your help.we like to have the name before she is born,it worked for the other two and they both fit there names


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I give up, Third Tri. Biracial Bumps is toooo quiet for me, so can I sneak back over here, I'm lonely! Whats the subject today, ladies? Oh, and another one for Team Pink, congrats Eskimobabys on your pink bump. Your pics are cute, and her cheeks are so adorable...


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Can I share my scan pic from a week and a half ago. I love 3D ultrasounds. She's smiling!
 



Attached Files:







Aurie at 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwww she so cute! :) i cant wait til my next 3d! well i just got done with my baby registry! its harder than i thought! i had no idea what was appropriate to put on there! but my DH took over and Got a little Scanner happy! never let boys hold anything that resembles a gun!


----------



## majm1241

:rofl:


----------



## majm1241

alaskanwhitec said:


> Can I share my scan pic from a week and a half ago. I love 3D ultrasounds. She's smiling!

Awe! What a lil cutie!


----------



## Eskimobabys

yea hes a big kid at heart! gotta love him.


----------



## Agiboma

such a cute pic alaska, im going to have my 3d in 2 weeks im so excited


----------



## RachelRae

Awh how adorable!! :flower:


----------



## Jayde1991

Awww that is so cute
@RachelRae-Congrates on a boy i never knew and i love the name


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, thank you! Yeah, I think we're sticking with Jaxon James. We love it, we just got the nursery painted, it's a baby blue. I'll have to post pictures up once it's all done. 

& also girls, you know how I've been whining about not feeling the baby kick? I started feeling them yesterday!! :) & I am 20 weeks today! Yay! Half way!


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay i love feeling the kicks! today i saw my belly move when emy kick it was craziness!


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, that's awesome.  I can't wait till it's real strong kicks.


----------



## anv7

awww cute scan pic!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Ah! I missed two days, and had 3 pages to catch up on. :lol:

AlaskanWhiteC - I know what you mean! I keep sneaking back on this one too. :lol: Third Tri is soo quiet! It's killing me. 

Eskimobaby - His moms name was Sharon.... :S :S I dunno... it's just too old fashioned for me. And there is this lady that I grew up knowing, that I really dislike. She treated my mom really bad. So I have a bad thing with not being ableto name my baby a name if I knew someone that I disliked that had that name... :lol:


----------



## Eskimobabys

oohhh well i hope he drops the idea of names her after his mom than! lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> oohhh well i hope he drops the idea of names her after his mom than! lol

:rofl:

Finally someone who agrees! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies ! we have our gender scan on wednesday ! I can't wait !!!! And I know it's early but for the past few days I have felt flutters and taps in my belly :) Sometimes it is quite frequent.. it is very exciting !!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute 3d image alaskan! Jaxon James is a beautiful name RachelRae!!


----------



## majm1241

wishingforbub said:


> Hi ladies ! we have our gender scan on wednesday ! I can't wait !!!! And I know it's early but for the past few days I have felt flutters and taps in my belly :) Sometimes it is quite frequent.. it is very exciting !!!!

Not early! You can feel them around that time! :)

Can't wait to hear what the results of the scan is! :D


----------



## t111

Hey everyone! I love this idea haha. I'm Tess, I'm black (of haitian descent) and OH is white (of dutch descent). So excited to see what the little one will look like! I love him/her so much already, I really already think s/he's the cutest thing ever :) My due date is Jan. 11th. I'm just about 14 weeks, don't even have a gender scan scheduled yet, hopefully we'll get one scheduled at my next appt in a couple weeks!

I just joined so I've got to take some time to upload pics and do my profile, but just wanted to say hi!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi Tess and welcome!!!


----------



## Jayde1991

Hi Tess and Welcome =D


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Tess! :hugs:

I added you! :D

My friend just had his baby who is mixed, I would post pictures but I'm not sure how he would feel about showing off his baby... Hmmm....


----------



## Jayde1991

I thought i would post some pictures of my nephew who is bi racial.his dad is black afican and his mum is the same as me.His name is Leo David Karamo

When he was little
https://i29.tinypic.com/35kqvfd.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/1191iqs.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/5dp4yv.jpg

And now
https://i28.tinypic.com/24zvsz4.jpg
https://i26.tinypic.com/33mvdk7.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/15f4wnn.jpg


----------



## RachelRae

Omg, he is SO cute!! I just wanna hug him!! :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

RachelRae said:


> Omg, he is SO cute!! I just wanna hug him!! :flower:

AH! You stole my words to the "T"

OMGAH! HE'S SO CUTE! :D :D :D

Awwww... :baby:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Very adorable!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Most gorgeous little boy!!! 

I just wanna pinch those lil cheeks hehe :D


----------



## TySonNMe

He is so cute and has the most beautiful smile!!


----------



## newmommy23

t111 said:


> Hey everyone! I love this idea haha. I'm Tess, I'm black (of haitian descent) and OH is white (of dutch descent). So excited to see what the little one will look like! I love him/her so much already, I really already think s/he's the cutest thing ever :) My due date is Jan. 11th. I'm just about 14 weeks, don't even have a gender scan scheduled yet, hopefully we'll get one scheduled at my next appt in a couple weeks!
> 
> I just joined so I've got to take some time to upload pics and do my profile, but just wanted to say hi!


my oh is from Haiti and I am white! I'm super excited for my LO....I have been trying to figure out what she'll look like! I hope she gets his hair it's amazing. lol yay haitians <3


----------



## newmommy23

I'm excited to see my DD on the ultrasound today.....she has daddy's nose that's for sure! from what I saw at my 19 week scan she looks a LOT like him! I hope she gets a little bit of me but he is so damn cute I'd be happy if she didn't. Just don't want people thinking I kidnapped someone's baby! LOL
So, everyone I have told Molly's name just hates it! It makes me so sad! Is it too out there?


----------



## blessed

newmommy23 said:


> I'm excited to see my DD on the ultrasound today.....she has daddy's nose that's for sure! from what I saw at my 19 week scan she looks a LOT like him! I hope she gets a little bit of me but he is so damn cute I'd be happy if she didn't. Just don't want people thinking I kidnapped someone's baby! LOL
> So, everyone I have told Molly's name just hates it! It makes me so sad! Is it too out there?

Who cares if other people don't like it! I think its precious! Mollymaia right? Its unique and different! Stick with what you and your OH love... if you love it, its right for baby :)


----------



## majm1241

blessed said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited to see my DD on the ultrasound today.....she has daddy's nose that's for sure! from what I saw at my 19 week scan she looks a LOT like him! I hope she gets a little bit of me but he is so damn cute I'd be happy if she didn't. Just don't want people thinking I kidnapped someone's baby! LOL
> So, everyone I have told Molly's name just hates it! It makes me so sad! Is it too out there?
> 
> Who cares if other people don't like it! I think its precious! Mollymaia right? Its unique and different! Stick with what you and your OH love... if you love it, its right for baby :)Click to expand...

I was about to say the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

newmommy23 said:


> So, everyone I have told Molly's name just hates it! It makes me so sad! Is it too out there?

I haven't told anyone our name ideas...I've been called selfish and childish, but I don't care...I'd rather not have everyone throwing their 2 cents in about what they like and/or don't like.


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats y u shouldnt tell ppl ur unborn babys name bc they will Pick it apart! i dont listen to ppl if they say the hate emmys name i usually tell ppl we havent picked out any names lol but my DH loves her name so much he tells the world! lol


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals .. can I join? I already have a little boy, Joseph, who is 8 months. And we are expecting a baby girl due Nov 10th. :)


----------



## majm1241

Hi and welcome to Tess and SilasLove! :wave:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Welcome Newbies!


----------



## ShanandBoc

so many of us now, we are taking over BnB hehe xo


----------



## t111

Thanks for the welcome! :)

Newmommy23, similar mix ha! Re what you were saying about looking like you kidnapped a baby, I've thought something like that but basically for him, not myself. I'll explain: he has blond hair/blue eyes so if the baby ends up looking more like me (I'm dark-skinned, about your bf's shade, maybe a little darker), I'm afraid he might feel a disconnect? I know we'll both love it to pieces, whatever it looks like! But I do worry a bit. Maybe I'm not giving hime enough credit. Or just thinking too much! He chose me so it obviously isn't an issue.

My family ranges from light to dark, green eyes to the darkest brown (his family is mostly blond/blue eyes), so it really is a mystery! Gahh I should stop over analyzing!


----------



## blessed

ShanandBoc said:


> so many of us now, we are taking over BnB hehe xo

lol! I think you're right!


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY! And welcome Silas! :D

There are alot of us now! Who knew!? There are 56 total now. :lol:

How exciting!

& you ladies need to hurry up and make it to third tri! It's so lonely over there. They don't talk much. :(


----------



## wishingforbub

scan day today!!!! yipee!!!! and congrats on the wedding shanandboc xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh thanks Wishingforbub, all the best with ur scan too!

Ill be over there soon LilDreamy.....less than 3 weeks! :D :D :D


----------



## newmommy23

I got another scan today and saw her! From what we saw again, maaaaan she looks like OH! I wish we could know already. Yeah, I am reallllly pale. Really pale. And I have light green eyes, my OH is dark with these amazing nearly black eyes. So maybe it'll be somewhere in between! :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

newmommy23 said:


> I got another scan today and saw her! From what we saw again, maaaaan she looks like OH! I wish we could know already. Yeah, I am reallllly pale. Really pale. And I have light green eyes, my OH is dark with these amazing nearly black eyes. So maybe it'll be somewhere in between! :)

She sounds like she will be beautiful xo :flower:


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you for the comments of my little nephew.
and welcome to all the new ones.
i cant wait to get to 3rd tri


----------



## LilDreamy

Jayde1991 said:


> thank you for the comments of my little nephew.
> and welcome to all the new ones.
> i cant wait to get to 3rd tri

:lol:

I think I'm counting down all of your days too! :lol:

Anywhooo....

Tomorrow, my work hours get changed since I'll be 28 weeks. :D

I used to have to work 12 hours a day, and now they're bumping it down to 8 hours a day. :D Yay! I get to sleep in a little more! Much needed. :)

Was 6:30 am to 6:30 pm, now it's just a plain ol 9 - 5. :D :D :D


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the comments of my little nephew.
> and welcome to all the new ones.
> i cant wait to get to 3rd tri
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I think I'm counting down all of your days too! :lol:
> 
> Anywhooo....
> 
> Tomorrow, my work hours get changed since I'll be 28 weeks. :D
> 
> I used to have to work 12 hours a day, and now they're bumping it down to 8 hours a day. :D Yay! I get to sleep in a little more! Much needed. :)
> 
> Was 6:30 am to 6:30 pm, now it's just a plain ol 9 - 5. :D :D :DClick to expand...

haha cool someone to count down with me :lol:
oh that is good then more sleep for you.
what do you work?


----------



## FlatShoes

Went to the midwife yesterday (admittedly I booked it wrong and went 2 weeks early @ 14 not 16 weeks! oops) and heard babies heartbeat!

I love him/her!

Hope all you ladies are well

xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Glad it went well Flatshoes! :D

& Jayde I'm actually in the military. :lol: So it's kind of weird.


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Glad it went well Flatshoes! :D
> 
> & Jayde I'm actually in the military. :lol: So it's kind of weird.

do you like being in the military? :D
no its not that weird well i dont think its that weird :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies... we found out today that we are on team :blue: :) We are over the moon !!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats on team blue!!!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay for team blue!!


----------



## Jayde1991

congrates on team blue


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY! Congrats on :blue: :D :D :D

I added you to team blue. :)

& Jayde I liked being in the military when I first got in and was a bit younger, but now that I'm preparing to have a family, it's starting to get frustrating. It's not easy trying to raise a family and be in the military. I'm not sure how military family's do so well. :shrug:

I think once my time is up in 2013, I'll be happy to move on to other things. :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

my Dh gets out in 2012!:D im SO ready but the eco is so bad :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Yes, I know. :(

The Eco scares me too.
Just gotta pray for the best I guess.
Atleast he'll be getting some money for the Post 9/11 GI Bill. That should help a little? But not much.


----------



## majm1241

Wishingforbub Congrats on Team :blue:

Mark is in the Army and is going to be a lifer. I don't mind it. I support him and his decisions and the money and benefits are great for us now. (((knocking on wood)))


----------



## t111

Congrats Wishingforbub :)

Lil Dreamy what branch are you in/what do you do? I was a Navy Corpsman for 6.5 yrs but I was def ready to get out. The transition can be hard bc you no longer have all the things that are provided for you, or that you're given extra money for. I'm using the post 9/11 gi bill now and its soo helpful. I like it much better than the old gi bill, and bc of it, I can work less hrs... which especially right now is such a great thing! I think it was worth it for me to get out, tho I still do miss it sometimes. What's best for you and your family is such an individual thing, it can be a hard decision!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats on ur baby boy wishing for bub!!! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Eskimobabys

Agiboma delivered her beautiful baby boy @25weeks and 2days today by C-sec send her and her baby ur prayers and good wishes!
https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html


----------



## majm1241

Agiboma congrats and praying for the little man too! :hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh my, my prayers are with you and your little man, Agiboma. Hang in there, honey!


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww.. Congratulations and all prayers are going out to you and your baby.
:hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

t111 said:


> Congrats Wishingforbub :)
> 
> Lil Dreamy what branch are you in/what do you do? I was a Navy Corpsman for 6.5 yrs but I was def ready to get out. The transition can be hard bc you no longer have all the things that are provided for you, or that you're given extra money for. I'm using the post 9/11 gi bill now and its soo helpful. I like it much better than the old gi bill, and bc of it, I can work less hrs... which especially right now is such a great thing! I think it was worth it for me to get out, tho I still do miss it sometimes. What's best for you and your family is such an individual thing, it can be a hard decision!

Oh yea...

& I'm in the Army. The Navy to me, is probably better when it comes to family care and stuff... I don't know. My Fiance and I aren't married yet, and he's stationed nearly 3 hours away from me. & he doesn't want us to get married until we get back to the states in another year, because if we married now, we would be stuck in Germany for even another year... So.... It's kind of like I'm playing a single parent roll until he gets his head together.
We were originally supposed to get married this month... but I don't know why he decided not to all of a sudden.

So you can sort of see why I need to get out when my time comes. the hardest job in the world has to be a single mother in the military. Never expected myself to ever be in such a position. :wacko:


----------



## Jayde1991

Congrates


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eskimobabys said:


> Agiboma delivered her beautiful baby boy @25weeks and 2days today by C-sec send her and her baby ur prayers and good wishes!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html

Oh wow hope they are both ok. Ill be thinking of them xo


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Agiboma on your baby boy and both you and he will be in my prayers!


----------



## blessed

Congrats Agiboma! Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## LilDreamy

I had a crazy dream last night that my baby girl was all grown up, like 7 years old.

She looked sort of like me, but with a much darker tan, and her hair just had really large curls, kind of wavy, and I was trying to fix her hair and it was actually easy! (Sort of like Jennifer Lopez's hair :shrug: )

:lol:

Silly dream. I'm almost positive my baby girl isn't going to come out like that. Lol.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i always dream my baby comes out kinda white looking! lol with thin redish/brown hair and she has aslight tan but she was kinda pale still lol if that makes sense! anyhoo its so weird! i know she'll come out with black curly hair lol


----------



## emily_irene

May I join your group please! My names Emily, I'm new to these message boards but I was a member of a different one when I was pregnant with my first baby, and I loved it. I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby, due January 19th. Can't wait to get to know you all :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome Emily_irene great to have you! What nationalities are you and FOB and how far along are u hun? :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to the group and to BnB! :D

:hugs:

Adding you to the list.

When do you find out what the sex of your baby is?

Well hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohhh yeaa...

Here is my friends new born baby.

Her daddy is African American and her mommy is white. :D
 



Attached Files:







del.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hootie

Such gorgeous babies!

Here is my BF's little man, she is white and FOB is african american. Baby has the most gorgeous curls and big beautiful blue eyes
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/maddiemoonallie2/129.jpg


----------



## pregnantteen1

my boyfriend's black creole white and native american and white. I'm portuguese spanish and latino descent with some italian and irish too.


----------



## Eskimobabys

ur BF and I are the same racist :) (almost exactly)and my DH is Mexican curious to see if our babies will look alike :)


----------



## blessed

Found this website and thought I'd share... (some people might be against doing this, but I thought it was fun!)

This is me and my hubby :) and what the website says our baby would look like. I think she's a cutie! Besides her insanely large forehead (which I think would be my fault.....) lol!

Beware! The website takes FOREVER to morph the pictures together... 

Just thought I'd share :)
 



Attached Files:







6540_595114179505_25403551_36079536_4144553_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10









26338_644818821005_25403551_37702586_2484212_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eskimobabys

i tried that website but they dont have Mexican or any kind of Latin options so our babies always look like some white couples child!

EDIT- AND OMG BLESSED YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i. hate. you.! look at your hair! its so gorgeous! and ur skinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *sigh* some women have ALL the luck!


----------



## blessed

Eskimobabys said:


> i tried that website but they dont have Mexican or any kind of Latin options so our babies always look like some white couples child!

Yea I know!! I was so upset because I'm Puerto Rican and there was no hispanic option... :growlmad: Should I write a letter telling them they're racist? lol :) I joke... but yea, you are right, I had to say I was caucasian, which I'm clearly, not. lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha i thought about it too! but seriously why the heck dont they have that option thats kinda wrong how they left the Hispanic's hanging lol


----------



## blessed

Eskimobabys said:


> i tried that website but they dont have Mexican or any kind of Latin options so our babies always look like some white couples child!
> 
> EDIT- AND OMG BLESSED YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i. hate. you.! look at your hair! its so gorgeous! and ur skinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *sigh* so women have ALL the luck!

You are SO sweet! I do NOT in any way feel beautiful... especially when I look in the mirror in the morning... thats always a shocker.. hahah! But thanks! You've made my night! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha with curly hair morning aint my friend either my DH always laughs at me in the morning bc my curly hair is WILD!


----------



## blessed

lol! No joke! You'd think I was sporting an afro in the mornings haha!..... Our poor little coconut will have some wild hair!


----------



## Eskimobabys

lmao! lol yea my DH has nickname me "poodle head":dohh: i dont even get mad bc he's right! but yea my poor baby she's gonna get my hair but i told my self i wasnt gonna be one of those mommas who let there babys run around with there hair looking a hott mess! Thank God my mom learn how to take care of my sister's and me's hair :thumbup:(my sisters hair is more so on the black side than mine) so we always looked cute!


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> Ohhh yeaa...
> 
> Here is my friends new born baby.
> 
> Her daddy is African American and her mommy is white. :D




hootie said:


> Such gorgeous babies!
> 
> Here is my BF's little man, she is white and FOB is african american. Baby has the most gorgeous curls and big beautiful blue eyes
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/maddiemoonallie2/129.jpg

Nawww both so adorable my husband is half african american, cant wait to see what our lil girl will look like x


----------



## xLuciax

blessed said:


> Found this website and thought I'd share... (some people might be against doing this, but I thought it was fun!)
> 
> This is me and my hubby :) and what the website says our baby would look like. I think she's a cutie! Besides her insanely large forehead (which I think would be my fault.....) lol!
> 
> Beware! The website takes FOREVER to morph the pictures together...
> 
> Just thought I'd share :)

your gorgeous!


----------



## Jayde1991

awww both of the little kids are so cute


----------



## LilDreamy

pregnantteen1 said:


> my boyfriend's black creole white and native american and white. I'm portuguese spanish and latino descent with some italian and irish too.

HEY! And welcome! :D :hugs:

When are you due so that I can add you???


Annddd...

hootie, That baby is SOOO ADORABLE!

Absolutely LOVE his eye's! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea, and blessd, I might try that sight later on and post a picture of my baby. LOL. I just can't do it from this computer I don't think, but I'll try.


----------



## LilDreamy

And for the triple post lol....

Here is an update on Agiboma and her baby! 

They are doing good. :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today-5.html


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> Oh yea, and blessd, I might try that sight later on and post a picture of my baby. LOL. I just can't do it from this computer I don't think, but I'll try.

Yes, the website takes a LONG time... but its fun! :)

Happy for Agiboma! :happydance:


----------



## pregnantteen1

Eskimobabys said:


> ur BF and I are the same racist :) (almost exactly)and my DH is Mexican curious to see if our babies will look alike :)

when are you due?


----------



## Eskimobabys

November 9th!


----------



## newmommy23

I saw LO's face at my 24 week ultrasound and my does she look like daddy. I hope she gets something from me! Maybe she'll look just like him with my eyes? I can hope! :p How are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## Eskimobabys

awww i wish i got a 24wk u/s! i so wanna see Emma again!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! Congrats on your 24 week ultrasound! :D

My baby looks alot like my fiance as well. Just hope she get's my eye's too! :D

Anywho's.... I'm feeling fine, just super exhausted, and last night I noticed that my baby feels SUPER low.

I could feel her moving like... you know where you belly ends from being round, and then you have the part that just goes straight down? Or where your belly and theigh meet, where it can bend? I felt baby right below that spot??? :shrug: Deffinately freaked me out. I don't think she should be that low. As if she was barely an inch and a half from being out of my tata... tmi I know... just worried. lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

New mommy23 congrats on ur scan xxx

My latest bump pic, taken today 25+1 weeks :baby:
 



Attached Files:







25+1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> New mommy23 congrats on ur scan xxx
> 
> My latest bump pic, taken today 25+1 weeks :baby:

Cute!!!

I'll take my 21 Week pic in a few days and post it.


----------



## Eskimobabys

nice round cute bump LOVE IT!!! idk y shes that low dreamy but im sure she playing around in there!


----------



## LilDreamy

ShanandBoc said:


> New mommy23 congrats on ur scan xxx
> 
> My latest bump pic, taken today 25+1 weeks :baby:

AWW! Such a Cute Bump!~Nice and round! :D

I don't know if it's the angle of your camera, but it looks like your in the process of tipping over forwards. :lol:

AH! I love our baby bumps! :D
I'll post mine soon.

I noticed today that I'm starting to grow out of the maternity clothes that I bought. AHH! Stinky! :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> nice round cute bump LOVE IT!!! idk y shes that low dreamy but im sure she playing around in there!

Oh ha. You're probably right.

When I feel her that low, I try and do kegals, because I'm afraid my uterus won't be strong enough to hold her in, don't want her to fall out. :rofl: Silly I know. :D

I know this is TMI... lol... but it seems that when I do kegals, she freaks out, and goes on a frenzie... I hope it's not hurting her. :S So I stop.


----------



## Jayde1991

your bump is so cute.
is it weird that i am still wearing my normal cloths and my maternity cloths i brought are to big for me


----------



## Dreamcypher

Gah so many pages! I tried to read the majority, honest! :dohh:

My partner is Filipino and I am Caucasian  We keep talking about whether he'll have the tanned or pale look. Guess we'll just have to wait and see, naturally lol ^.^;;;


----------



## majm1241

Not weird Jayde. I am too. I have always bought my shirts a bit long though because I hate my skin to show and I have the belly bands for my jeans that I can't zip up at all. I do have a bump though.


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Not weird Jayde. I am too. I have always bought my shirts a bit long though because I hate my skin to show and I have the belly bands for my jeans that I can't zip up at all. I do have a bump though.

oh i dont buy the tshirts longer because otherwise they are to long lol.
i have a bump to it abit smaller then my last two.
when my mum was pregnant with me she was wearing her normal cloths all the way through,so it mite run in the family.
i dont have a belly band i dont know where to find them


----------



## majm1241

LOL When I say long, I mean to like my butt/hip. LOL

I got my belly bands on ebay. I have a white one and a black one and they are great!


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> LOL When I say long, I mean to like my butt/hip. LOL
> 
> I got my belly bands on ebay. I have a white one and a black one and they are great!

lol i bet it does not lol.
oh i mite get one of ebay if i can find one lol, i am on ebay now buying cloths for the bump


----------



## majm1241

I Love ebay! :cloud9: LOL


----------



## blessed

I've stayed away from Ebay because I KNOW I will order truckloads.... I have to wait until I find out gender..... its SO HARD! hahah :)


----------



## majm1241

blessed said:


> I've stayed away from Ebay because I KNOW I will order truckloads.... I have to wait until I find out gender..... its SO HARD! hahah :)

LOL I bet! You can look for uni-gender stuff! :D


----------



## blessed

majm1241 said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I've stayed away from Ebay because I KNOW I will order truckloads.... I have to wait until I find out gender..... its SO HARD! hahah :)
> 
> LOL I bet! You can look for uni-gender stuff! :DClick to expand...

lol, don't tempt me!! :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

I bought a teeny baby onesie off ebay that has the Haitian flag on it. She's gonna represent Daddy's country!


----------



## majm1241

blessed said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I've stayed away from Ebay because I KNOW I will order truckloads.... I have to wait until I find out gender..... its SO HARD! hahah :)
> 
> LOL I bet! You can look for uni-gender stuff! :DClick to expand...
> 
> lol, don't tempt me!! :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:



newmommy23 said:


> I bought a teeny baby onesie off ebay that has the Haitian flag on it. She's gonna represent Daddy's country!

Awe! That is so cute! I bet Daddy will love that!


----------



## newmommy23

hehehe hope so! His birthday is in September and Molly is due Halloween so I'll be huge his birthday hope he enjoys it! Lol. He keeps speaking to my belly in Creole and I can't understand a damn thing he's saying! They are going to make problems for me lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

i cant do ebay bc my paypal is mess up!:(


----------



## majm1241

That sucks. :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> New mommy23 congrats on ur scan xxx
> 
> My latest bump pic, taken today 25+1 weeks :baby:
> 
> AWW! Such a Cute Bump!~Nice and round! :D
> 
> I don't know if it's the angle of your camera, but it looks like your in the process of tipping over forwards. :lol:
> 
> AH! I love our baby bumps! :D
> I'll post mine soon.
> 
> I noticed today that I'm starting to grow out of the maternity clothes that I bought. AHH! Stinky! :(Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA at times i think i just might.....i think the angle makes it look bigger too, should take on front on for comparrison.....imagine what im gonna look like in another 10 weeks, hopefully ill still be able to actually move!! :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

:rofl: ShanandBoc, I know what you mean! Everyone keeps thinking I'm due any minute, and I have to keep saying, I'm not due for another 3 months! BLAH! :lol:

I wonder if I'm going to be able to move in another 10 weeks too. :O
I can barely put my shoes on anymore. :( Lol.

&

DreamCypher, welcome to the group! :D :hugs: I added you. :)

And I have a confession to make... I've never once looked at Ebay.... or even know how to do anything on it...

Now you girls have me curious. If I end up broke, I'm blaming you guys. :lol: I'm gonna have to blame someone. :D


----------



## majm1241

:haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> I Love ebay! :cloud9: LOL

i love ebay too,i have brought so many girls cloths of there,and both my buggys and moseys basket and bouncer.lol and i am going to look for more today lol


----------



## newmommy23

How are all of you fine biracial bump mommas doin? :flower:


----------



## Jayde1991

newmommy23 said:


> How are all of you fine biracial bump mommas doin? :flower:

i am doing good but feeling abit sick,u?

My 23 week bump
https://i26.tinypic.com/2rpd2y9.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

Jayde1991 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> How are all of you fine biracial bump mommas doin? :flower:
> 
> i am doing good but feeling abit sick,u?
> 
> My 23 week bump
> https://i26.tinypic.com/2rpd2y9.jpgClick to expand...


I'm HOT. It's so hot here and I have a heat rash and it's itchy :wacko: your bump is GORGEOUS! I wish mine was....like that and less...ick


----------



## FlatShoes

Hey ladies! ^ lovely bump!!!

I've just realised chances are i will have achild with unruley afro hair! ARGH - what to do?!


----------



## Jayde1991

newmommy23 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> How are all of you fine biracial bump mommas doin? :flower:
> 
> i am doing good but feeling abit sick,u?
> 
> My 23 week bump
> https://i26.tinypic.com/2rpd2y9.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm HOT. It's so hot here and I have a heat rash and it's itchy :wacko: your bump is GORGEOUS! I wish mine was....like that and less...ickClick to expand...

i do not like it when it is hot.
thank you so much,i am finally getting a bump.
it will get there soon :thumbup:

@FlatShoes---thank you,same here my oldest has afro hair and my youngest is starting to get afro hair,it is a pain to look after but my cousion tought me how to look after her hair because she has two children with afro hair


----------



## majm1241

I'm good here myself. Having 4 couples over tomorrow and us 5 wives are all pregnant! :haha: Gonna have a blast!!! Getting most of the food prepared tonight so I don't have as much to do tomrrow. :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy23

afro hair just takes practice! I mess with OH's hair a lot so I've got some under my belt. It's not too hard to learn but it is definitely different than my own hair! I like his better, I'm jealous.


----------



## milamummy

Just want to say hi:D I know Im horribly off topic now since I just joined but I'm glad this thread was started to get to know other moms with bi-racial bumps as I dont know anybody. All my friends and family are really curious to see how my baby will turn out since it will be a mix of scots,dutch and egyptian..Anyways sorry for butting in...hope I manage to catch up on what y'all are talking bout lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Welceom to the group milamummy! :D :hugs:

Sooo... for me....

I was watching some Youtube Videos the other day, and came across this woman with a biracial baby, and what she had did to her babies hair was mortifying. I am sooo scared now! She showed her baby girls hair who was between 3-4 years old, and she had bald spots! and was begging for people to help her. AHHHH!!

I wanted to be mad at the woman for letting it get that far, but then it worries me thinking that what if I have those problems. I'm totally freaking and trying to learn as much as I can to make sure my babies hair will always stay beautiful.

:lol: *just breathe* :D


And today.... I'm trying to go out and find an Apartment/House for me and baby.

I'm super stressing, and so worried to find a house. I'm not used to dealing with this many bills. This will be my first place ever. What happens if I end up not being able to afford it?? Blahhh. Wish me luck ladies. I need it. :(

And, Jayde that is a really cute bump! :D


----------



## pregnantteen1

Eskimobabys said:


> November 9th!

haha I'm due around new year.


----------



## pregnantteen1

newmommy23 said:


> afro hair just takes practice! I mess with OH's hair a lot so I've got some under my belt. It's not too hard to learn but it is definitely different than my own hair! I like his better, I'm jealous.

well I'm glad I don't have to deal with that my ex has curly hair and I've even braided it myself and never even really known how to do that type of hair tbh.
So I know my son's probably not going to be much different.


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^ ur having a boy?


----------



## pregnantteen1

yea I just think that still not been determined though.wbu?


----------



## Eskimobabys

a girl i thought it was a boy but nope lol


----------



## milamummy

thx for the welcome LilDreamy:D I just watched a documentary with Chris Rock called Good hair and I was really shocked that there are moms that wanna relax their 1.5 y.o. babies hair. Thats so crazy..I made the mistake once of relaxing my hair and got a pretty horrible chemical burn on my scalp. This is the same stuff that moms wanna put on their babies heads?? If my baby turns out to have really curly hair I think Ill stick with the au naturel afro puffs and the like lol. You wouldnt dream of doing a chemical face peel on a child so why would people think its ok to put dangerous chemicals on a babies head? I just dont get it.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i use to relax my hair! totally stupid cuz i did not need to my hair isnt that curly! but my baby isnt go to know what a flat iron or blow dryer is! i want her hair long curly with out dead/split ends


----------



## pregnantteen1

Eskimobabys said:


> a girl i thought it was a boy but nope lol

I'd be shocked if that was my case.


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahah i WAS! i cried on the table! i was so in shock i refuse to believe the lady til i got a 2nd scan to confirm it! would have bet my life on it that i was having a boy and she said nope its a girl! i was a little disappointed bc i wanted to give my DH a son but he is SO excited about having a daddys little girl and so am i!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yep. :D

I was the same way. Would have bet my life I was having a baby boy, BUT My Fiance said he wanted a Girl. & Now that I think about it, I think I'm more happy with finding out I'm having a girl than I would have been with a boy.

I'm just a tom boy, and scared to death of having a baby girl. I want her to be able to dress all prissy and cute! & be able to do girly things, and not end up like me. I'm sooo clueless when it comes to wearing dressy clothes, doing my hair all cute and everything else. I wish I knew how! I never really chose to be a Tom Boy, I just grew up with my older brother and all of his friends, so it's hard to try and transition from playing sports and getting down and dirty, to a girly girl. :lol:

So I just thought it would be easier for me to raise a baby boy. (and I was petrified of dealing with a biracial baby girls hair) Lol :D

This is deffinately going to be an experience for me.

I'm thinking of starting a journal the day my baby is born... I have a feeling it's going to be a comedy. :D


----------



## Jayde1991

omg i have missed so much since i have not been here.
i dont know whether to start a parenting journal.
Addyson is starting to pull herself up on things now :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

OHMYBABYBUMP just had a beautiful mixed baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she black and Mexican! and omg she is so gorgeous! Im so excited to see what my baby girl looks like!


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww :D

Yay for Addison! :D
Just as long as she doesn't start getting herself into things and driving you mad. :D Lol.

I really REALLY need to get a comcorder (I can't spell), so that when my baby is born, I can start video taping her all the way up until she graduates. :lol: (A bit much I know).
I just love watching family video's and soooo wish my mom would have video taped me and my brother when we were growing up. I onjly remember one video my mom ever did and you only saw me like 5 times in the video, but I was two years old, and I thought it was the coolest thing EVER to be able to see me when I was a baby.

So I'm deffinately going to be video taping my baby girl all the way from when she's born... to only God knows when. :lol:

Hope all you ladies are doing great! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> my friend just had a beautiful mixed baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she black and Mexican! and omg she is so gorgeous! i'll see if i can post photos! im so excited to see what my baby girl looks like!


:happydance::happydance:Awwww! congrats to your OHMYBABYBUMP! :happydance::happydance:

Babies mixed with black and mexican, are REALLY REALLY sooo precious! Also Italian and black... absolutely adorables!

Can't wait to see your baby too! :lol:
& MINE! :D


----------



## pregnantteen1

LilDreamy said:


> Yep. :D
> 
> I was the same way. Would have bet my life I was having a baby boy, BUT My Fiance said he wanted a Girl. & Now that I think about it, I think I'm more happy with finding out I'm having a girl than I would have been with a boy.
> 
> I'm just a tom boy, and scared to death of having a baby girl. I want her to be able to dress all prissy and cute! & be able to do girly things, and not end up like me. I'm sooo clueless when it comes to wearing dressy clothes, doing my hair all cute and everything else. I wish I knew how! I never really chose to be a Tom Boy, I just grew up with my older brother and all of his friends, so it's hard to try and transition from playing sports and getting down and dirty, to a girly girl. :lol:
> 
> So I just thought it would be easier for me to raise a baby boy. (and I was petrified of dealing with a biracial baby girls hair) Lol :D
> 
> This is deffinately going to be an experience for me.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a journal the day my baby is born... I have a feeling it's going to be a comedy. :D

I only want a son because I know my bf would. 
I'm actually not a tomboy at all. But I think raising a boy would be easier than a girl I remember that's what one of my aunt in laws complained hahaha. But idk


----------



## newmommy23

I'm HOPING for huge curly hair. I want to give her two big poofy pigtails. hehehe how cute


----------



## blessed

Definitely keeping my coconuts hair natural..... no matter how nappy it is! lol! I'm sure it will be hard work, as my hair is curly, and hubby has kinky curly african american hair... so I'm sure I'm in for a treat!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I hope our Ellie gets hubbys curly black african american hair too. So cute!!


----------



## LilDreamy

I totally stole this from a different thread, and thought it would be cool to see what color our mixed babies eye's might be! :D



Marysr said:


> Here you go! It's a really fun tool!
> 
> https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Because my husband and I both have blue eyes, our child has a 100% probability that he or she will have blue eyes too.

My probabilities are:

Blue - 6.6%
Green - 26.6%
Brown - 66.6%

PLEASEEE Have blue or green eye's! That would be the most awsomest ever! :lol:

My mom has green eye's, my dad has brown,
My brother has blue, I have green

My guys side of the family is African American with all brown eye's.

*crosses fingers*

please oh please!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks Lil dreamy for the link

My results are

86.3% chance of brown eyes
8.5% Chance of Green eyes
5.1% chance of blue eyes

:)


----------



## blessed

I would incredibly surprised if our child has any kind of color in his/her eyes.... I'm sure they will be brown! I did the predictor and I think it said 

1.8% blue - this would be a miracle! 
5.5% green - my favorite :)
92.5% brown - probably the winner... lol


----------



## LilDreamy

blessed said:


> I would incredibly surprised if our child has any kind of color in his/her eyes.... I'm sure they will be brown! I did the predictor and I think it said
> 
> 1.8% blue - this would be a miracle!
> 5.5% green - my favorite :)
> 92.5% brown - probably the winner... lol


Yea, I think Green eye's would be the awsomest. :D

I'm just curious.

My fiances son, who is from a different woman who is also white... (he's african american). His son doesn't even look mixed... he's the same color as him and has dark eye's.

I wonder if my child will be the same as his son???

She wasn't AS pale as me, but she was close, but her eye's are lighter than mine... sooo I dunno... I kinda want my baby to be a little bit lighter with colorful eye's.

But I'm afraid she won't. :/


----------



## Jayde1991

my results
17.5% Blue
32.5% Green
50.0% Brown

I have two Blue eyed Children lol


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Awww :D
> 
> Yay for Addison! :D
> Just as long as she doesn't start getting herself into things and driving you mad. :D Lol.

:happydance:
haha she already get herself into things but only her things which is very lucky.
She knows not to touch things that are not allowed.
Also She started Cruzing using the sofa at my mum and dads today,they where so happy.and she was eatting a rasin and she sneezed(Sp?) and the rasin came out her nose :haha:


----------



## milamummy

LilDreamy said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I would incredibly surprised if our child has any kind of color in his/her eyes.... I'm sure they will be brown! I did the predictor and I think it said
> 
> 1.8% blue - this would be a miracle!
> 5.5% green - my favorite :)
> 92.5% brown - probably the winner... lol
> 
> 
> Yea, I think Green eye's would be the awsomest. :D
> 
> I'm just curious.
> 
> My fiances son, who is from a different woman who is also white... (he's african american). His son doesn't even look mixed... he's the same color as him and has dark eye's.
> 
> I wonder if my child will be the same as his son???
> 
> She wasn't AS pale as me, but she was close, but her eye's are lighter than mine... sooo I dunno... I kinda want my baby to be a little bit lighter with colorful eye's.
> 
> But I'm afraid she won't. :/Click to expand...

Me and my sister are mixed both same mom and dad,I got brown skin and she is white..cant tell she is mixed at all..so you never know:D thats the fun part of it:D


----------



## FlatShoes

My dad is half Liberian and half english with dark skin, afro and brown eyes yet somehow I got mums blue eyes!

Maybe baby will have blue too?! Hope so!


----------



## Jayde1991

milamummy said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I would incredibly surprised if our child has any kind of color in his/her eyes.... I'm sure they will be brown! I did the predictor and I think it said
> 
> 1.8% blue - this would be a miracle!
> 5.5% green - my favorite :)
> 92.5% brown - probably the winner... lol
> 
> 
> Yea, I think Green eye's would be the awsomest. :D
> 
> I'm just curious.
> 
> My fiances son, who is from a different woman who is also white... (he's african american). His son doesn't even look mixed... he's the same color as him and has dark eye's.
> 
> I wonder if my child will be the same as his son???
> 
> She wasn't AS pale as me, but she was close, but her eye's are lighter than mine... sooo I dunno... I kinda want my baby to be a little bit lighter with colorful eye's.
> 
> But I'm afraid she won't. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Me and my sister are mixed both same mom and dad,I got brown skin and she is white..cant tell she is mixed at all..so you never know:D thats the fun part of it:DClick to expand...

yeah thats the same with my family,my mum and dad are mixed,my sister is pale skin with blonde hair and blue eyes and i have tanned skin black hair and brown eyes,and my OH is mixed two he has tanned skin blueish greenish eyes and dark brown hair and our little girls have light skin blue eyes and blonde hair and you cant tell they are mixed,you cant tell with mixed babies it makes me more fun when they come into the world :D


----------



## FlatShoes

Yeay - we get 2 surprises - boy or girl and how dark! :)


----------



## milamummy

Im really hoping my baby gets my husbands eyes cos they are a really beautiful green/hazel colour..


----------



## blessed

It will definitely be up in the air how babies features will be... thats the thing with mixed babies.. you just don't know! 

I'm pretty sure our little baby will first come out REALLY light. Even though my husband is african american.. he was born looking white! At the hospital they even gave his parents the wrong baby because "it's the only black baby born at the hospital that day"... They gave his parents a darker little girl.. but his parents said "Noo.... we had a boy!" hahaha! He was so pale.. So I'm pretty sure the same thing might happen with our baby.


----------



## TySonNMe

eskimo...I LOVE your preggie pictures in your avatar...they are beautiful!!

blessed, I can't believe they gave your hubby's parents the wrong baby!!

As for the hair discussion, I'm happy I'm having a boy and we'll probably keep his hair short. When I worked at a daycare one biracial mama used to put gel in her son's hair to keep the curls manageable in the morning and he looked super cute!


----------



## Marlarky

Hi!! I hope its not too late to join!! Im American (Background european: Irish, Scottish, German, Polish, French and Russian) and my fiancee' is Mexican and we are having a baby due on February 22, 2011!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Hi Malarky! Welcome! My husband is Hispanic!


----------



## Marlarky

Yayy thanks!! Your boy is so cute! You were the one who comforted me when I had my chemical pregnancy, too. Youre such a sweetheart


----------



## Eskimobabys

i have a Mexican husband! even tho i look Latina to some ppl im black and white lol Thanks dreamy! i also heard its more likely for the baby to get his/her fathers eyes not sure how true that is.:shrug: 
and omg blessed! thats one of my fears (that and not bonding)them switching my baby but nowadays they put on the ankle band on right there in the delivery room.


----------



## majm1241

Marlarky said:


> Yayy thanks!! Your boy is so cute! You were the one who comforted me when I had my chemical pregnancy, too. Youre such a sweetheart

Thanks Hon! He is My Pumpkin Little! :cloud9:

NP! :hugs: I KNEW I remembered you!!! Hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys said:


> i have a Mexican husband! even tho i look Latina to some ppl im black and white lol Thanks dreamy! i also heard its more likely for the baby to get his/her fathers eyes not sure how true that is.:shrug:
> and omg blessed! thats one of my fears (that and not bonding)them switching my baby but nowadays they put on the ankle band on right there in the delivery room.

So far all 3 of Mark's kids got his eyes! I love the dark brown eyes, but Mark would love Bryelle to have mine this time. My eyes change colors from blue, green, grey and hazel depending on my clothes I have on. I bet she gets his too. Lol


----------



## RachelRae

Sorry that I've been gone girls! But, I'm back now! 

Ultrasound tomorrow, wooo!! :flower:
xx


----------



## Marlarky

Lol yea my DH has brown eyes and I have green eyes. His parents both have brown. My dad has green hazel and my mom has blue. 

I did a quiz online and it said I have a 1 in 3 chance of green eyes and 2 in 3 chance of brown so we are both hoping for green eyes and dark hair!!

(My hair is a mousy blonde brown)

My husband has white skin, too so we joke about the baby coming out dark and saying "QUE PASO!?!?"


----------



## Marlarky

And my pregnancy is going great, thank you!! Im like 2 weeks early for 2nd tri but i just had to join this thread!! I had really bad morning sickness, but it's gone now, thank goodness! it was horrible!! Everything else is great besides the tiredness. I have NOOOO energy whatsoever.


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> i also heard its more likely for the baby to get his/her fathers eyes not sure how true that is.:shrug:

I dunno how tru that is either.

I know my brother got his blue eye's from my mom's side of the family, not even from my mom.

My grandmother had blue eye's, and granddaddy had green.
My mom got Green eye's, my dad has brown (and his mom and dad had brown eyes)

Yet my brother managed to my grandmothers blue eye's from my mom's side of the family.

Either my brother was SUPER lucky.... or babies don't technically get their eye's from their father. :lol:

There is no telling what our babies will get. :shrug:

And Malarky, Welcome to the group! :D

:hugs:

Adding you now. :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Welcome malarky.
I am hoping the baby will have my OH eyes and my hair,but by the looks of my two other girls i dont think that will happen


----------



## TySonNMe

majm, the name Bryelle is beautiful!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i want emma to get her eyes from my mothers side (the white family lol) they have blue eyes my mother has hazel eyes i hope my baby gets blue,grey, hazel or gren anything but brown! i hate my brown eyes there boring to me! but i know emma will be beautiful either way:cloud9:


----------



## majm1241

TySonNMe said:


> majm, the name Bryelle is beautiful!

Thank you! :hugs: After our first choice was stolen :gun: we went searching. As soon as I saw it and told it to Mark, we were in love!!! :cloud9:


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys said:


> i want emma to get her eyes from my mothers side (the white family lol) they have blue eyes my mother has hazel eyes i hope my baby gets blue,grey, hazel or gren anything but brown! i hate my brown eyes there boring to me! but i know emma will be beautiful either way:cloud9:

I love my eyes and Mark's and Jace's but I wish mine would change to brown too! :haha: Dark eyes are gorgeous too!!!


----------



## Jayde1991

I have started a parenrting journal if anyone wants to read it and comment :D
The first post is short just to get you up to date with my family :D


----------



## blessed

Eskimobabys said:


> and omg blessed! thats one of my fears (that and not bonding)them switching my baby but nowadays they put on the ankle band on right there in the delivery room.

The baby switching is CRAZY! I'm sure it wont happen.. but I'm pretty sure people will doubt our little one is even ours at first... lol


----------



## Marlarky

hAHAHA Majm- I love the gunshots you put after that post- it made me LOL a lot!!

Yeah most baby have blue eyes when they come out and then it changes later anyway, right?? Idk, that is what I heard. I think mine were green when I came out, though.


----------



## blessed

Had quite the eventful scan today... lol I wrote a thread about it... but here's my favorite picture! :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0074POST.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw blessed how special x


----------



## blessed

I'm in love :) and looks like she likes lounging around in a reclining chair just like her parents.. Lol


----------



## Jayde1991

Blessed that is so cute and she looks cute too :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Jayde1991 said:


> I have started a parenrting journal if anyone wants to read it and comment :D
> The first post is short just to get you up to date with my family :D

you should link your journal to ur siggy:flower:

@blessed your baby is so adorable! looks very comfy!


----------



## Jayde1991

Eskimobabys said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> I have started a parenrting journal if anyone wants to read it and comment :D
> The first post is short just to get you up to date with my family :D
> 
> you should link your journal to ur siggy:flower:
> 
> @blessed your baby is so adorable! looks very comfy!Click to expand...

ok i will try and do that now :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Marlarky! Lol She deserved more !! Lol

I moved up a box!!! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

blessed said:


> Had quite the eventful scan today... lol I wrote a thread about it... but here's my favorite picture! :)

Too freaking cute!!! :kiss:


----------



## majm1241

I sure could use some terriyaki chicken, fried rice and shrimp sauce drenched ALL over them!!! :cry:


----------



## Jayde1991

hiya,how is everyone today?


----------



## majm1241

Hungry and sleepy and still in bed thinking about food! :haha:

(It's only 6:34 am here)


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Hungry and sleepy and still in bed thinking about food! :haha:
> 
> (It's only 6:34 am here)

if it 6:34 you can go and make yourself breekie so you will not be hungry anymore lol.
it is 12:54pm here i am feeling so big and i am just am going to do some art stuff with the girls soon.
i have tidyed the whole house and made breekie and lunch so kinda tired lol


----------



## FlatShoes

Argh dammit!

OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!

We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(

So annoyed!


----------



## Jayde1991

FlatShoes said:


> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!

oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
what is your secound name you like?
i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her Brooke


----------



## FlatShoes

Jayde1991 said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!
> 
> oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
> what is your secound name you like?
> i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her BrookeClick to expand...

We only had 1 boy and 1 girl :( Eva and Elijah :(

I'm so sad now because I know we won't find anything that perfect - we both loved it!


----------



## Jayde1991

FlatShoes said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!
> 
> oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
> what is your secound name you like?
> i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her BrookeClick to expand...
> 
> We only had 1 boy and 1 girl :( Eva and Elijah :(
> 
> I'm so sad now because I know we won't find anything that perfect - we both loved it!Click to expand...

i love the name Eva is really nice for a girl.
Cant you still name him Elijah? because Abijah is spelt and said diffrently.
it mite take you abit of time to find another you both love,have you tried look on the internet for names?
we dont have a name for the bump yet,this time seems really hard because we also had the name Erin and Addyson picked out for girls from the begining


----------



## majm1241

Jayde, I will probably go heat up a packet of strawberries n cream instant oatmel in the microwave. I need to get this chicken fried rice off of my mind.

Flatshoes, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Jayde, I will probably go heat up a packet of strawberries n cream instant oatmel in the microwave. I need to get this chicken fried rice off of my mind.

oh yummy that sounds so nice,when i go shopping i am going to look for that is sounds yummy.
omg i love chicken friend rice.i am craving tuna with choclate buttons lol :blush:


----------



## majm1241

The oatmeal sure did hit the spot! Now I'm sleepy again! Lol

Did you say tuna with CHOCOLATE??? :sick: :haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> The oatmeal sure did hit the spot! Now I'm sleepy again! Lol
> 
> Did you say tuna with CHOCOLATE??? :sick: :haha:

thats good then,haha sleepy again lol:haha:
Yeah i said Tuna and Chocolate its nice,also Chocolate and salt and vinger crisps,also pot noodles and wine gums,also pizza and melts mars bar on top lol
this baby is really messing up my taste buds


----------



## majm1241

All that you named I only know what pizza is! :blush: lol


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> All that you named I only know what pizza is! :blush: lol

lol thats ok,but the things i put together are not meant to be together at all,the baby seems to like really weird food.
I am thinking of naming her Corin Mae Rose,Gotts wait till my OH comes to to ask him if he likes it.

Here is my 20 weeks scan
https://i26.tinypic.com/vor0r9.jpg


----------



## FlatShoes

Jayde1991 said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!
> 
> oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
> what is your secound name you like?
> i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her BrookeClick to expand...
> 
> We only had 1 boy and 1 girl :( Eva and Elijah :(
> 
> I'm so sad now because I know we won't find anything that perfect - we both loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> i love the name Eva is really nice for a girl.
> Cant you still name him Elijah? because Abijah is spelt and said diffrently.
> it mite take you abit of time to find another you both love,have you tried look on the internet for names?
> we dont have a name for the bump yet,this time seems really hard because we also had the name Erin and Addyson picked out for girls from the beginingClick to expand...

Erin is my name! hahah - so obviously I love it :) :thumbup:

I wonder how you say Abijah - i've only seen it in her text.


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwww lovely scan pic!!! xx


----------



## majm1241

Lol

Love the scan!! Wow! Is she really comfy like that!!? Lol


----------



## Jayde1991

FlatShoes said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!
> 
> oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
> what is your secound name you like?
> i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her BrookeClick to expand...
> 
> We only had 1 boy and 1 girl :( Eva and Elijah :(
> 
> I'm so sad now because I know we won't find anything that perfect - we both loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> i love the name Eva is really nice for a girl.
> Cant you still name him Elijah? because Abijah is spelt and said diffrently.
> it mite take you abit of time to find another you both love,have you tried look on the internet for names?
> we dont have a name for the bump yet,this time seems really hard because we also had the name Erin and Addyson picked out for girls from the beginingClick to expand...
> 
> Erin is my name! hahah - so obviously I love it :) :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder how you say Abijah - i've only seen it in her text.Click to expand...

haha so cool,my oldest is called Erin Silver Harley.Silver is my middle name two :D
I dont think is sounds anything like Elijah,but when you next talk to her you shoud find out how she says it,if tos totel diffrent from Elijah that means you can still name him that.
thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Lol
> 
> Love the scan!! Wow! Is she really comfy like that!!? Lol

thank you :thumbup: i can do that when i am not pregnant i am a very flexable person i think she mite get that from me
yeah she seems really comfy for some reason lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Beautiful baby scan pics Jayde. :D :D

And WOW! Baby deffinately has your taste buds going crazy! :D :rofl:

I dunno why, but tuna and chocolate sounds like a huge heartburn! :X


----------



## FlatShoes

Jayde1991 said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Argh dammit!
> 
> OH's neice had her baby today and called it Abijah!!
> 
> We were planning to call ours Elijah if its a boy :(
> 
> So annoyed!
> 
> oh no i do not like it when thats happens because it has happened to me 4 times.
> what is your secound name you like?
> i wanted my bump to have Brooke in her name but i cant because my cousin is having a girl and naming her BrookeClick to expand...
> 
> We only had 1 boy and 1 girl :( Eva and Elijah :(
> 
> I'm so sad now because I know we won't find anything that perfect - we both loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> i love the name Eva is really nice for a girl.
> Cant you still name him Elijah? because Abijah is spelt and said diffrently.
> it mite take you abit of time to find another you both love,have you tried look on the internet for names?
> we dont have a name for the bump yet,this time seems really hard because we also had the name Erin and Addyson picked out for girls from the beginingClick to expand...
> 
> Erin is my name! hahah - so obviously I love it :) :thumbup:
> 
> I wonder how you say Abijah - i've only seen it in her text.Click to expand...
> 
> haha so cool,my oldest is called Erin Silver Harley.Silver is my middle name two :D
> I dont think is sounds anything like Elijah,but when you next talk to her you shoud find out how she says it,if tos totel diffrent from Elijah that means you can still name him that.
> thank you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I will, fingers crossed!! 

That's a lovely name! Silver is so cool and different.


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Beautiful baby scan pics Jayde. :D :D
> 
> And WOW! Baby deffinately has your taste buds going crazy! :D :rofl:
> 
> I dunno why, but tuna and chocolate sounds like a huge heartburn! :X

thank you :thumbup:
i know i dont want to each it but when i do it taste so nice
haha na no hearburn.
@FlatShoes--thank you


----------



## Eskimobabys

Jayde1991 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> All that you named I only know what pizza is! :blush: lol
> 
> lol thats ok,but the things i put together are not meant to be together at all,the baby seems to like really weird food.
> I am thinking of naming her Corin Mae Rose,Gotts wait till my OH comes to to ask him if he likes it.
> 
> Here is my 20 weeks scan
> https://i26.tinypic.com/vor0r9.jpgClick to expand...

LOOK so kool! i wish my baby gave me cute photos like that! she is always sleeping! she better be like that when i birth her! :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

What a beautiful scan picture!

Everytime I go for a doctor app. I always ask for a good profile they give me a sucky picture. So I'm way jealous, :blush:
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahah i didnt get a good profile either she is snug in here hiding her face! i hope she not gonna be painfully shy like i was as a child!


----------



## RachelRae

Haha, Doctor told me bubba was in a weird place so she couldn't get me a profile picture but she zoomed in on his face and his hand was up, looked like he was waving. :) I thought it looked so cute!
x


----------



## blessed

What a flexible baby! how precious!! Meanwhile, mine just relaxes... haha!

Tuna and chocolate? Wow! The things pregnancy does to you! I've always been a fan of a tuna sandwich with doritos chips squashed on top........ :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Mmmm.. :D

I love snadwhiches with dorito's squished on top tooo. :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

hahaha all this tuna talk is making me feel ill lol

Eskimobabys love the scan pic, very cute u may have a gymnist there haha xoxox


----------



## ShanandBoc

Took some front on pics of bump today :) 26+4 weeks :flower: first pic is horrible hubby was making me laugh lol x
 



Attached Files:







100_4814.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9









100_4822.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Marlarky

Awww your bump is so cute!! I can't wait until I get mine but I'm only going to be 11 weeks on Monday!!

And I cant even stand tuna in my pregnancy, nor garlic. And usually I love them!!

Does anyone else here from the US have issues understanding the food from the UK??
I can never understand any of it, and what confuses me are the dates.
In the US we put the month before the date example: 02/22/2011 is Feb 22, 2011
and when I see something like, "I'm due 05/11/2010"
I go, "May already passed!!!"


----------



## blessed

Cute bump Shan!! Jealous....... lol :)

I only understand a few things on the UK foods and thats because I lived overseas for a year.... but when I say few.. i mean few.. like maybe I might know what is being talked about once (twice if I'm lucky.. lol) 

LOL on the date confusion! I'm not used to that either... but my husband prefers it like that! He says it makes more sense to write the dates from "smallest to largest" instead of mixed up like we do :shrug: day, month, year.. My argument to him is I would rather write it and read it, like I say it!! lol!

Marlarky I just realized your due date is on my Birthday! What a special baby you got there... lol :)


----------



## Marlarky

Lol it must be!!

Yeah those dates are always confusing. I can't believe how different things are said over there. And I wonder if they get confused with the things that we say?? Hmm.... I wonder.


----------



## blessed

I hope they get confused too.... then I wont feel so stupid lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

@Boc-haha thats not my baby lol its Jayde1991! my babys lazy always sleeping in our scans plus i get no more scan in this pregnancy :( (except the private one im paying for @32wks)


----------



## FlatShoes

Morning Ladies!!!

It's Friday and it's payday!!! Yeay!!!

:)


----------



## Jayde1991

@Eskimobabys--thanks,i have about 3 more i think and i am going to get a 3d scan soon :D haha we all wish that.
@RachelRae--awww thank you :D
@blesses--yeah she is flexible like me :D haha mine is moving all the time, yeah tuna and chocolate it was so yummy,i know when i was pregnant with erin i would eat lemons with the skins on lol,oh i am a fan of that too its so yummy.
@ShanandBoc--thats my scan picture lol,haha she is will a gymnist like i used to be.
@Marlarky--i am from the UK and i sometimes do get confussed with the way you do the dates and that kind of thing


----------



## majm1241

Cute bump Shan!!!

At the dates, my husband is in the US Army so I am use to seeing the dates like that and military time! Lol


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Cute bump Shan!!!
> 
> At the dates, my husband is in the US Army so I am use to seeing the dates like that and military time! Lol

i know military but most of my mates dont lol
My bump :happydance:
https://i26.tinypic.com/b46cft.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eskimobabys said:


> @Boc-haha thats not my baby lol its Jayde1991! my babys lazy always sleeping in our scans plus i get no more scan in this pregnancy :( (except the private one im paying for @32wks)

Lol:dohh:

Good to see my pregnancy brain is working nicely!! hahahaha

Well remove eskimobabys name, insert Jaydes lol!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jayde1991

ShanandBoc said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> @Boc-haha thats not my baby lol its Jayde1991! my babys lazy always sleeping in our scans plus i get no more scan in this pregnancy :( (except the private one im paying for @32wks)
> 
> Lol:dohh:
> 
> Good to see my pregnancy brain is working nicely!! hahahaha
> 
> Well remove eskimobabys name, insert Jaydes lol!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bumps shan and jayde!


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> Took some front on pics of bump today :) 26+4 weeks :flower: first pic is horrible hubby was making me laugh lol x

nice front view!:thumbup: very nice bump indeed!


----------



## RachelRae

Jayde you have a cute little bump! :) I went to the doctor yesterday, still haven't gained a pound.

But, my bump still continues to grow, it's real round! haha,


----------



## blessed

Jayde - I love your cute bump! If I go on child #3 I will be constantly thinking on your bump picture and be SO jealous.. lol You are one blessed woman to keep holding a figure like that!!


----------



## Jayde1991

@TySonNMe--thank you :D
@RachelRae--thank you :D that is a good thing my bum seems to have got bigger lol,ur bump is so cute and round.
@blessed--thank you:D ,haha thanks i am hoping on not having anymore babies soon lol so once this one is born bo bumps from me for a while lol i am not a blessed woman i just think i have keep that teenage thing where i cant gain any weight lol and everything bounces back,i dont think that will last for much longer.


----------



## blessed

Jayde1991 said:


> @TySonNMe--thank you :D
> @RachelRae--thank you :D that is a good thing my bum seems to have got bigger lol,ur bump is so cute and round.
> @blessed--thank you:D ,haha thanks i am hoping on not having anymore babies soon lol so once this one is born bo bumps from me for a while lol i am not a blessed woman i just think i have keep that teenage thing where i cant gain any weight lol and everything bounces back,i dont think that will last for much longer.

Lol.. well its lasted you this far and thats GREAT! :) I'm praying that I have good genes in me somewhere... :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

I moved up a box hehe

Only 2 more days till im oficially in third tri ladies!! :)


----------



## Jayde1991

blessed said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> @TySonNMe--thank you :D
> @RachelRae--thank you :D that is a good thing my bum seems to have got bigger lol,ur bump is so cute and round.
> @blessed--thank you:D ,haha thanks i am hoping on not having anymore babies soon lol so once this one is born bo bumps from me for a while lol i am not a blessed woman i just think i have keep that teenage thing where i cant gain any weight lol and everything bounces back,i dont think that will last for much longer.
> 
> Lol.. well its lasted you this far and thats GREAT! :) I'm praying that I have good genes in me somewhere... :haha:Click to expand...

yeah it has and i so hope it last me longer. haha eeryone has good genes :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Ok ladies, so I have a bit of a rant and I figured you all would best know where I am coming from. So I was talking to my friend who is pregnant along with me, and she asked me what I was naming our little girl, and I told her Madelyn. And she kind of looked at me and said, "You are going to name a mixed baby Madelyn?" And it kind of took me by surprise ... I mean, what does it really matter what a mixed baby is named? What difference does it make? And she said something like "Joseph and then Madelyn" (meaning my son) and I was wondering where she was getting, as to say that Joseph is a "mixed baby's name"? Er .. Idk. It just hit me in the wrong way. I know she most likely meant nothing, and maybe I am overreacting. I just don't see exactly where she was coming from since what does it really matter what you name your child, biracial or non biracial? ....bleh!


----------



## blessed

SilasLove said:


> Ok ladies, so I have a bit of a rant and I figured you all would best know where I am coming from. So I was talking to my friend who is pregnant along with me, and she asked me what I was naming our little girl, and I told her Madelyn. And she kind of looked at me and said, "You are going to name a mixed baby Madelyn?" And it kind of took me by surprise ... I mean, what does it really matter what a mixed baby is named? What difference does it make? And she said something like "Joseph and then Madelyn" (meaning my son) and I was wondering where she was getting, as to say that Joseph is a "mixed baby's name"? Er .. Idk. It just hit me in the wrong way. I know she most likely meant nothing, and maybe I am overreacting. I just don't see exactly where she was coming from since what does it really matter what you name your child, biracial or non biracial? ....bleh!

Your friend is making absolutely no sense whatsover..... :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ I agree...biracial or not...what does it matter what you name him/her as long as you like it!


----------



## angelface29

im white and my hubby is mexican...i think the baby will be beautiful! i think bi-racial babies are the cutest!


----------



## newmommy23

someone asked me if I was considering a "ghetto" name. wtf. firstly, what the hell does that even mean? secondly....wtf?!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Whats being biracial got to do with a babies name anyway?? Wierd!


----------



## wishingforbub

I agree... makes no sense LOL


----------



## Jayde1991

yeah it does not matter what you name your child as long as your happy and it suits the baby.


----------



## t111

I'm guessing she meant that you're not giving the baby a more "black" name (shaniqualana?). I'm sure she wasn't trying to be offensive but it would have hit me the wrong way, too. I wasn't aware that certain names are reserved for one race. Sheesh.

Madelyn is a very pretty name and it'll suit your daughter perfectly, I have no doubt.


----------



## majm1241

Madelyn is pretty and I too don't think that any race has names put aside just for that race. Kinda silly to even say! :hug:


----------



## Marlarky

Wow, some people can be so naieve!!!

Don't worry what they think. If you like Madelyn, then name her that!!

I was considering Madeline if I get a girl, and that's not Mexican at all on my husband's part but I dont care because if we like it (and his family can pronounce it) then we don't mind what other people think. His family can always pronounce it "Madelina" or something.


----------



## Eskimobabys

They name we chose is a name that i guess ppl can say sounds "Mexican" but thats not why we picked that name at all we picked our name bc we love it! name ur baby what you want! that was really silly for her to say!


----------



## surprisepreg

Hey i'm caucasian (a mix of british/irish/french(I think) and a little bit of spanish) and my boyfriend is hispanic (from el salvador). I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!! 

My two year old is VERY Irish! I adopted him, he was my friends son and she didnt take to motherhood and asked if I would adopt him. It's very funny though, because everyone says he looks like me! Since people say he looks like me, I wonder if him and the baby will look anything alike? I know they will have differences...Sean has blond hair and light skin and im guessing the baby will have dark hair and medium skin. :baby: I cant wait to find out!!!!! Only 16 weeks 2 go!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

newmommy23 said:


> someone asked me if I was considering a "ghetto" name. wtf. firstly, what the hell does that even mean? secondly....wtf?!

Someone told me the same thing!

She was a mixed lady herself.... which is the crazy thing.

She was like, "Just pleaseee don't give your baby a ghetto name", and then she started giving examples like "Mercede's" And other names that started with a sha, or names ending with a "qua".

I will name my baby anything I want to. I don't understand some people.

Ohhhh yeaa... while I'm on that note...

Remember how my guy wants me to name my baby after his mom....
After I told my mom that... Now she wants me to name the baby after her... 
And I feel bad... but I just blew up. I said, "Why is everyone putting so much pressure on me!? I don't want to name the baby after anyone, I'm sorry. I love you and I love him... but seriously. You guys are making me feel trapped, and I don't want to upset anyone, but it's really starting to get out of hand".

Felt good to say that... now I just have to be able to say that to my fiance. :/

And I feel horrible for telling them no... :nope:


----------



## LilDreamy

surprisepreg said:


> Hey i'm caucasian (a mix of british/irish/french(I think) and a little bit of spanish) and my boyfriend is hispanic (from el salvador). I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!!
> 
> My two year old is VERY Irish! I adopted him, he was my friends son and she didnt take to motherhood and asked if I would adopt him. It's very funny though, because everyone says he looks like me! Since people say he looks like me, I wonder if him and the baby will look anything alike? I know they will have differences...Sean has blond hair and light skin and im guessing the baby will have dark hair and medium skin. :baby: I cant wait to find out!!!!! Only 16 weeks 2 go!! :happydance:


Congrats! You're baby is going to be adorable! :D

When is your due date so I can add you? :D :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

angelface29 said:


> im white and my hubby is mexican...i think the baby will be beautiful! i think bi-racial babies are the cutest!


:D :happydance: Welcome to the group! :happydance::D

When are you due?


----------



## Eskimobabys

surprisepreg said:


> Hey i'm caucasian (a mix of british/irish/french(I think) and a little bit of spanish) and my boyfriend is hispanic (from el salvador). I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!!
> 
> My two year old is VERY Irish! I adopted him, he was my friends son and she didnt take to motherhood and asked if I would adopt him. It's very funny though, because everyone says he looks like me! Since people say he looks like me, I wonder if him and the baby will look anything alike? I know they will have differences...Sean has blond hair and light skin and im guessing the baby will have dark hair and medium skin. :baby: I cant wait to find out!!!!! Only 16 weeks 2 go!! :happydance:

awww! amazing!! i'd love to adopt but its quite expensive! im sure ur son will be a awesome big brother!:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy :hugs:

Welcome new members! :wave:


----------



## FlatShoes

Hey newbies! Anyone due near me, 14th Jan?


----------



## surprisepreg

LilDreamy said:


> surprisepreg said:
> 
> 
> Hey i'm caucasian (a mix of british/irish/french(I think) and a little bit of spanish) and my boyfriend is hispanic (from el salvador). I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!!
> 
> My two year old is VERY Irish! I adopted him, he was my friends son and she didnt take to motherhood and asked if I would adopt him. It's very funny though, because everyone says he looks like me! Since people say he looks like me, I wonder if him and the baby will look anything alike? I know they will have differences...Sean has blond hair and light skin and im guessing the baby will have dark hair and medium skin. :baby: I cant wait to find out!!!!! Only 16 weeks 2 go!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congrats! You're baby is going to be adorable! :D
> 
> When is your due date so I can add you? :D :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! Munchkin is due November 24th! I cant wait to meet him!!!! I <3 my :baby:


----------



## surprisepreg

Eskimobabys said:


> surprisepreg said:
> 
> 
> Hey i'm caucasian (a mix of british/irish/french(I think) and a little bit of spanish) and my boyfriend is hispanic (from el salvador). I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!!
> 
> My two year old is VERY Irish! I adopted him, he was my friends son and she didnt take to motherhood and asked if I would adopt him. It's very funny though, because everyone says he looks like me! Since people say he looks like me, I wonder if him and the baby will look anything alike? I know they will have differences...Sean has blond hair and light skin and im guessing the baby will have dark hair and medium skin. :baby: I cant wait to find out!!!!! Only 16 weeks 2 go!! :happydance:
> 
> awww! amazing!! i'd love to adopt but its quite expensive! im sure ur son will be a awesome big brother!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey- because it was a private adoption (not through an agency) it wasnt too expensive. Just the cost of lawyer fees and social work fees etc. Granted it wasnt cheap...I think it was like $4500 total (mostly lawyer fees) but thats much cheaper then some other adoption fees ive heard of- plus his biological mother paid what she could of it. It was one of the best things that ever happened to me and my family and is DEF the BEST decision I ever made. He's the sweetest little boy...and hes so excited about being a big brother. Sometimes he will turn to me and go "mommy...I BIG BROTHER!!" and if you ask him where his baby brother is he will go "mommy's belly! Baby inside! It come out soon!!!!!!!!" he gets so excited! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwww! yea thats not bad! so amazing!


----------



## surprisepreg

Eskimobabys said:


> awwwww! yea thats not bad! so amazing!

I really cant imagine my life without him. Im so glad this was the plan for my life!!  And I cant believe that less then a year after the adoption went through officially (it went through right after his 1st bday) I found out I was pregnant with my little surprise munchkin. 

Not something I was planning but I am SOO excited about him!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome and congratulations surprise preg and if there are any other new additions i have missed :D


----------



## blessed

What a cute big bro Surprisepreg! Congratulations :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

braxton hicks are not comfy im just sitting here and i've had three with in the last 10mins any one esle getting them now? i just realize what they were i've been getting them since like 24wks.


----------



## blessed

Yikes Eskimo... :( What do they feel like? I best get prepared because knowing my crazy self I'll run to the hospital for no reason.. haha


----------



## Eskimobabys

there not painful(Thank God) just highly uncomfortable! They are like tightenings. your belly goes really tight and hard, feels like my belly is being squeezed! there totally normal if your getting them after physical work, you should try to take it easy and avoid anything that causes them. so dont worry!


----------



## blessed

Glad they're not painful for you! Thanks for the info :) You're only a week away from 3rd tri huh?! YAY!


----------



## Eskimobabys

yup 7 daysssssssssssssssssssssss! :D


----------



## blessed

Hopefully I'll get a chance to see ya over there since you are much further along than me! It seems like forever away.... but honestly, I'm a little freaked out by 3rd tri... You actually start reading about birth stories and labor!..... makes me nervous.... hahah :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

i took a sneak peak over there today and its all about ppl going into labour or there waters breaking and contractions lol scary things! i dont think i quite belong there yet!


----------



## LilDreamy

I still don't feel like I belong there! :rofl:

That's why I'm still lerking in 2nd tri. :D

SurprisePreg, I added you. :D


----------



## blessed

lol... There's just so much to learn!


----------



## LilDreamy

Only two boxes to go for me....

AHHH!! :wohoo: <--- Just change that face to a scared as hell face, and it would be a perfect emoticon. :lol:


----------



## majm1241

I feel like I don't beling in 2nd or 3rd Tris a lot cuz all the new 2nd Tri ladies are coming over and repeating a lot of what we have talked about already and 3rd Tri of course for the births and labor and just being in 3rd Tri! Lol 4 weeks from today and I am officially in 3rd Tri though!! 1 week and I am Viable!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! For being Viable! :D :D

& I know what you mean. We need a 2 1/2 Trimester. :D


----------



## majm1241

Lol Yes we do!!!


----------



## FlatShoes

I'm scared of third tri - I peeked and its all birth stories and bum skin bit masage! hahaha


----------



## TySonNMe

surprisepreg, your son sounds adorable! That's so cute how he is so excited!


----------



## lindblum

Anyone thinking about what the baby will look like?
I'm tea-coloured with black hair and hubby is very light skinned with brown hair. My daughter is a bit lighter than me and has brown hair with gold streaks. I'm secretly hoping that new baby has same physical looks so they look like siblings. That said, I'l be happy however he/she looks. Just my little secret. :)

This is my daughter when she was a baby and a few months back:

*photos removed


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwww she is absolutely adorable!!

I keep wondering how dark my baby will be and if it will look like me or my OH or a mix of the two!?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lindblum she is a doll x


----------



## majm1241

She is so cute!! 

I am secretly hoping Bryelle looks like Jace when he was a baby and has the same skin tone, or my older sister when she was a baby. She was born with the same skin tone too. She was a cute baby. I was pale and bald! :haha:


----------



## lindblum

FlatShoes said:


> Awwww she is absolutely adorable!!




ShanandBoc said:


> Lindblum she is a doll x

Thanks! She has my features :D:D:D


----------



## FlatShoes

You must be a very yummy mummy then :)


----------



## lindblum

FlatShoes said:


> I keep wondering how dark my baby will be and if it will look like me or my OH or a mix of the two!?

The weird thing about this is some babies change drastically a few months after birth. My daughter was white and gradually became browner, her eyes were gray but are brown now. My sisters' baby was very dark and he got lighter, her husband and herself are both nearly the same colour.

Also my daughter looked like hubby for the first few months, when she was about a year and a half she looked exactly as i did at her age.

Are you worried about how dark your baby willl be? I was worried about how llght my daughter was going to be, i was hoping for a medium brown colour similar to mine. i'm mauritian, and mauritians think only light skinned are pretty. I did get really annoyed when friends and family saw her and the first thing they mentioned was how white she was.


----------



## blessed

She is gorgeous!


----------



## TySonNMe

Your daughter is beautiful!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Beeeeaaaaauuuuutiful lil' girl, lindblum!

I have been watching this thread, but I came into a problem on my Iphone where I couldn't reply to any posts on B and B, but I could read them. It was pure torture! So, I set up my computer....It took me long enough, I'm soooo tired lately!:sleep:

Well, I got to have a c-section, ladies....Thats the bad news....The good news is that I have a date, August 31st! Exactly 4 more weeks! Soooo excited but totally nervous of being cut open. Yikes! 

I also got a pic the other day of Aurie. DH calls her "Panda Cub" now, because you can see she looks like a panda cub in her U/S pic. So cute!

Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Panda Cub July 26th, 2010.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW! Lindblum your baby girl is GORGEOUS! And alaskanwhitechic your baby ultrasound is sooo precious too! :D

EEK! 4 more weeks?! I know you're super excited, I'm super excited for you too! :D

Did they say why you have to get a C-section? Or is it personal?
I just saw a birthing video with a C-section in it. It didn't look too bad. And it was quick... so maybe it's for the best. :D

Best wishes to you and baby! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

lindblum said:


> Anyone thinking about what the baby will look like?
> I'm tea-coloured with black hair and hubby is very light skinned with brown hair. My daughter is a bit lighter than me and has brown hair with gold streaks. I'm secretly hoping that new baby has same physical looks so they look like siblings. That said, I'l be happy however he/she looks. Just my little secret. :)
> 
> This is my daughter when she was a baby and a few months back:

shes extremely pretty!


----------



## majm1241

alaskanwhitec said:


> Beeeeaaaaauuuuutiful lil' girl, lindblum!
> 
> I have been watching this thread, but I came into a problem on my Iphone where I couldn't reply to any posts on B and B, but I could read them. It was pure torture! So, I set up my computer....It took me long enough, I'm soooo tired lately!:sleep:
> 
> Well, I got to have a c-section, ladies....Thats the bad news....The good news is that I have a date, August 31st! Exactly 4 more weeks! Soooo excited but totally nervous of being cut open. Yikes!
> 
> I also got a pic the other day of Aurie. DH calls her "Panda Cub" now, because you can see she looks like a panda cub in her U/S pic. So cute!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs:

Awe! :cloud9: She is too cute! Wow! 4 more weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Leighann89

This is me and my ex! He is half jamaican half white, And im full white.
I am so curious how my baby will look!! xx
 



Attached Files:







x.gif
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 14









jojoj.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11









me n n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## majm1241

Beautiful Couple!! :thumbup:


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Me and My SO :)

He is half mexican/Half white. And I'm black. 

https://i38.tinypic.com/qs6xxf.jpg


----------



## majm1241

Beautiful couple too! I will post one of us when I am on my laptop. On my iphone now.


----------



## Eskimobabys

DramaFreeMama said:


> Me and My SO :)
> 
> He is half mexican/Half white. And I'm black.
> 
> https://i38.tinypic.com/qs6xxf.jpg

Lovely photo!!! y'all look so cute!!!!! me and sam look a like in photos lol but we are really two diff colors sam has a red color to him and im yellow!:haha:


----------



## lindblum

alaskanwhitec, good luck with your c-section hope it all goes well xx

Beautiful couples above ;) Both you ladies have big lovely eyes


----------



## Jayde1991

Welcome to all the new people


----------



## majm1241

Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!

I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!
> 
> I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:

Awww that is such a lovly name.Awww bless her she is camera shy but i bet she is a cutie :thumbup:
Awww:hugs: it will all be ok thats not alot:hugs:

Me and my OH have a name for our little one now :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats majm!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :D 

Wow, both of you are gorgeous and will have some really beautiful babies! :D

When are your due dates so I can add you? :D

And Majm! 7 pounds is deffinately not alot. You're so lucky! I've already gained 25! AHHH!! But it's ok, once baby is in the world, I am working my butt off, and doing this work out called p90x. :D I heard it works really good. Congrats on your U/S and can't wait for you to have your 4D! :D


----------



## DramaFreeMama

LilDreamy said:


> Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :D
> 
> Wow, both of you are gorgeous and will have some really beautiful babies! :D
> 
> When are your due dates so I can add you? :D
> 
> And Majm! 7 pounds is deffinately not alot. You're so lucky! I've already gained 25! AHHH!! But it's ok, once baby is in the world, I am working my butt off, and doing this work out called p90x. :D I heard it works really good. Congrats on your U/S and can't wait for you to have your 4D! :D

TY!! :D Our EDD is March 12, 2011 :happydance:


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Eskimobabys said:


> DramaFreeMama said:
> 
> 
> Me and My SO :)
> 
> He is half mexican/Half white. And I'm black.
> 
> Lovely photo!!! y'all look so cute!!!!! me and sam look a like in photos lol but we are really two diff colors sam has a red color to him and im yellow!:haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with looking the same! But I'm glad me and my OH look so different.. so we can argue about who the baby got most of their good looks from lol!:laugh2:Click to expand...


----------



## Eskimobabys

im doing p90x!! after the baby my DH friends been doing it and i saw his recent photo and look awesome! he's lost tons of weight!!!! so deffo getting my butt on that ban wagon!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Eskimobabys said:


> im doing p90x!! after the baby my DH friends been doing it and i saw his recent photo and look awesome! he's lost tons of weight!!!! so deffo getting my butt on that ban wagon!!

:lol: I KNOW! Everyone I work with has been talking about it and doing it.

& My fiance has been doing it. He's always been really fit and muscular, but he says it's even wearing him out, and that it's a deffinate must! :D

I'm pumped now... Lol! Too bad I have to wait another 2 1/2 months. :lol:


----------



## LilDreamy

DramaFreeMama said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :D
> 
> Wow, both of you are gorgeous and will have some really beautiful babies! :D
> 
> When are your due dates so I can add you? :D
> 
> And Majm! 7 pounds is deffinately not alot. You're so lucky! I've already gained 25! AHHH!! But it's ok, once baby is in the world, I am working my butt off, and doing this work out called p90x. :D I heard it works really good. Congrats on your U/S and can't wait for you to have your 4D! :D
> 
> TY!! :D Our EDD is March 12, 2011 :happydance:Click to expand...


& I added you. :D 

:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Jayde1991 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!
> 
> I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:
> 
> Awww that is such a lovly name.Awww bless her she is camera shy but i bet she is a cutie :thumbup:
> Awww:hugs: it will all be ok thats not alot:hugs:
> 
> Me and my OH have a name for our little one now :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Love! :hugs: Are you gonna share the name? :D I'm feeling secure to keep sharing mine now. If anyone uses it, I don't mind just as long as I know I had it first! :haha: Still not telling certain Military People I know though. LOL



LilDreamy said:


> Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :D
> 
> Wow, both of you are gorgeous and will have some really beautiful babies! :D
> 
> When are your due dates so I can add you? :D
> 
> And Majm! 7 pounds is deffinately not alot. You're so lucky! I've already gained 25! AHHH!! But it's ok, once baby is in the world, I am working my butt off, and doing this work out called p90x. :D I heard it works really good. Congrats on your U/S and can't wait for you to have your 4D! :D

Thanks Hon! :hugs: Gaining weight is always the scary part to me. I think it is because with Jace I gained 31 lbs total but I got HUGE after I had him. I don't want that to happen again. I have P90X too and also will be using that. I know lots of people who got into shape from it. Also, I will be joining the spinning class on post and walking/jogging a lot. I am going to buy a jogging stroller. :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :hugs:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!
> 
> I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:
> 
> Awww that is such a lovly name.Awww bless her she is camera shy but i bet she is a cutie :thumbup:
> Awww:hugs: it will all be ok thats not alot:hugs:
> 
> Me and my OH have a name for our little one now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Love! :hugs: Are you gonna share the name? :D I'm feeling secure to keep sharing mine now. If anyone uses it, I don't mind just as long as I know I had it first! :haha: Still not telling certain Military People I know though. LOLClick to expand...

Yeah it is Corin Mae Rose,but someone just said it sounds to much like Erin so i am starting to re-think it :coffee:
haha yeah you had it first lol


----------



## majm1241

Jayde1991 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!
> 
> I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:
> 
> Awww that is such a lovly name.Awww bless her she is camera shy but i bet she is a cutie :thumbup:
> Awww:hugs: it will all be ok thats not alot:hugs:
> 
> Me and my OH have a name for our little one now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Love! :hugs: Are you gonna share the name? :D I'm feeling secure to keep sharing mine now. If anyone uses it, I don't mind just as long as I know I had it first! :haha: Still not telling certain Military People I know though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is Corin Mae Rose,but someone just said it sounds to much like Erin so i am starting to re-think it :coffee:
> haha yeah you had it first lolClick to expand...

That's pretty! I don't think it sounds too much like Erin! Who said that!? :growlmad: Tell them to "SSSSHHHH!!!!" LOL

My middle name is Mae! My dad thought it would be cute to name me April Mae while my mom was sleeping and did not tell her what he did for 3 days. :haha: She called me Crystal Lynn for 3 days. I am glad I am not Crystal Lynn though because 1 of Mark's ex- girlfriend's name is Crystal Lynn! :haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd U/S for confirmation today and she is still definitely a girl!! My little Bryelle McKenna!!! She is camera shy and everytime the tech tried to take a profile shot and face shot, she hid! She kept her hands AND feet by her head! Lol So, all I got were potty shots today! She better let me see her pretty face on Sept 24th for my 4D!!!
> 
> I have gained 7 lbs total now. :cry: I hate having to gain weight!! Lol. At least it is not a lot but still! Lol I also go in on August 30th for that nasty gestational screening! Blech!! :sick:
> 
> Awww that is such a lovly name.Awww bless her she is camera shy but i bet she is a cutie :thumbup:
> Awww:hugs: it will all be ok thats not alot:hugs:
> 
> Me and my OH have a name for our little one now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Love! :hugs: Are you gonna share the name? :D I'm feeling secure to keep sharing mine now. If anyone uses it, I don't mind just as long as I know I had it first! :haha: Still not telling certain Military People I know though. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is Corin Mae Rose,but someone just said it sounds to much like Erin so i am starting to re-think it :coffee:
> haha yeah you had it first lolClick to expand...
> 
> That's pretty! I don't think it sounds too much like Erin! Who said that!? :growlmad: Tell them to "SSSSHHHH!!!!" LOL
> 
> My middle name is Mae! My dad thought it would be cute to name me April Mae while my mom was sleeping and did not tell her what he did for 3 days. :haha: She called me Crystal Lynn for 3 days. I am glad I am not Crystal Lynn though because 1 of Mark's ex- girlfriend's name is Crystal Lynn! :haha:Click to expand...

thank you,i do not think that either it is said abit diffrent to the way it is spelt.someone on here said that.haha no i will not do that.
oh that is good then,does it go with your first name?
haha thats what my mum wanted me to name this one lol.
hahaha one my nieces has Crystal as there middle name but it does not go with her first name lol
Atleast your mum did not call you Jayde Silver like me lol


----------



## LilDreamy

I was thinking of getting a jogging stroller too, but I just keep imagining something horrible.

I can see me jogging while pushing a stroller, and some how hit a big rock, and baby goes flying over the tree's. Or I fall flat on my face. :lol:

I'm kind of hesitant of it. But undecided. :shrug:


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies
here is my 19w6d bump... am i too tiny ??? i can tell it's growing... just really slowly :)
 



Attached Files:







007.JPG
File size: 115.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> here is my 19w6d bump... am i too tiny ??? i can tell it's growing... just really slowly :)

Nice bump :)

I don't think it is too tiny, i didn't start to show quite late in my first pg. Plus you look quite toned, i think that makes you 'show' a bit later as well :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe thanks Lindblum :).. and btw your lil girl is a pretty little doll ;)


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> here is my 19w6d bump... am i too tiny ??? i can tell it's growing... just really slowly :)

your bumo is lovly,you are bigger then me when i was 19 weeks,and your bump is as nearly as big as my bump now lol :thumbup:


----------



## Marlarky

19 weeks!! Wow, Wishingbub you are so lucky lol!! And your bump is beautiful. I can't wait for mine to even start popping. Mine is all bloat lol!

I know this is in 2nd tri and I am still in my 1st, but 19 weeks seems so far away. I am dying to get to 13 weeks so I can officially be part of 2nd tri!!

JAYDE- I think Corin is a BEAUTIFUL name!! I don't think it sounds like Erin at all.
It's a very very pretty name,

and Majm- I have gained almost 7pounds already and I am only 11+3!! Be happy lol!
This is my first though I don't know if that makes me gani weight faster or if I am just making excuses for myself now! :haha:


----------



## blessed

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> here is my 19w6d bump... am i too tiny ??? i can tell it's growing... just really slowly :)

Looking at your picture makes me wish I would have worked out more! Your bump has such a cute tight shape!


----------



## majm1241

blessed said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> here is my 19w6d bump... am i too tiny ??? i can tell it's growing... just really slowly :)
> 
> Looking at your picture makes me wish I would have worked out more! Your bump has such a cute tight shape!Click to expand...

LOL I was sick A LOT!!! I still get sick maybe once or twice a week now. Also, I get full FAST!!!


----------



## Marlarky

I seem to get full really fast but I have to eat like every 2 hours


----------



## AriannasMama

This thread is so much more active then the third tri one! lol maybe I will just stick around here. :thumbup: I can't believe how close I am getting! Saturday I will be 32 weeks which means in just 8 weeks she could be here :-0


----------



## LilDreamy

AHH! I know!

I made 31 weeks today! SCARY!

And I know what you mean about third tri one.
I wish it would become as active as this one... Being that it's a more exciting time, when we're all closer to having our babies!

Oh wellz. :Z


----------



## Marlarky

Well when you all move on to third tri you can MAKE IT more active!! :)

But then this one will become inactive so you should all stay here and keep me company !! :lol:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ladies! Halfway today :) I think from here on out it will just grow grow grow :) xx
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## lindblum

congratz on reaching halfway! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Is anyone having any silly cravings???

I literally CANNOT stop eating ICE!! I <3 IT!

Seriously.... I went to the store and bought a bag of ice... :rofl:
Someone I knew, when she was pregnant, craved ice so bad, that she would chip it out of her freezer... which to me that's super gross... but this addiction is crazy!

& for some reason at breakfast... I keep having to get some sausage with syrup on top??? :shrug:


----------



## ShanandBoc

LilDreamy said:


> Is anyone having any silly cravings???
> 
> I literally CANNOT stop eating ICE!! I <3 IT!
> 
> Seriously.... I went to the store and bought a bag of ice... :rofl:
> Someone I knew, when she was pregnant, craved ice so bad, that she would chip it out of her freezer... which to me that's super gross... but this addiction is crazy!
> 
> & for some reason at breakfast... I keep having to get some sausage with syrup on top??? :shrug:

haha interesting.....:haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

i have so many silly Cravings
Tuna and chocolate sandwiched,fried mars bars but onto of fried pizza.wine gums in pot noodles,wine gums on pizza with melted chocolate,i have loads.

25 weeks
https://i34.tinypic.com/nvtspk.jpg


----------



## Leighann89

LilDreamy said:


> Welcome to the group Leighann and DramaFreeMama! :D
> 
> Wow, both of you are gorgeous and will have some really beautiful babies! :D
> 
> When are your due dates so I can add you? :D
> 
> And Majm! 7 pounds is deffinately not alot. You're so lucky! I've already gained 25! AHHH!! But it's ok, once baby is in the world, I am working my butt off, and doing this work out called p90x. :D I heard it works really good. Congrats on your U/S and can't wait for you to have your 4D! :D


Thanks :) My EDD is Nov 7th! Roll on November :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Added you! :D


----------



## blessed

Hey LilDreamy - have you had your iron levels checked?? Most pregnant women who crave ice like that tend to be slightly anemic (craving ice is a huge symptom) It is nothing serious, so no need to worry! But you might want to let MW or doc know so they can give you a supplement if you need one. :)

I love sausage with syrup (pre-pregnancy, I'm weird huh?) But this pregnancy I haven't really been able to eat meat. boo! Can't wait until I can eat like my normal self again!


----------



## DramaFreeMama

blessed said:


> Hey LilDreamy - have you had your iron levels checked?? Most pregnant women who crave ice like that tend to be slightly anemic (craving ice is a huge symptom) It is nothing serious, so no need to worry! But you might want to let MW or doc know so they can give you a supplement if you need one. :)
> 
> I love sausage with syrup (pre-pregnancy, I'm weird huh?) But this pregnancy I haven't really been able to eat meat. boo! Can't wait until I can eat like my normal self again!

lol. I'm the opposite. i mean i ate meat in the past but not red meat very often. Now i crave it! i want steak all the time!! and jerky and slim jims lol


----------



## blessed

DramaFreeMama said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey LilDreamy - have you had your iron levels checked?? Most pregnant women who crave ice like that tend to be slightly anemic (craving ice is a huge symptom) It is nothing serious, so no need to worry! But you might want to let MW or doc know so they can give you a supplement if you need one. :)
> 
> I love sausage with syrup (pre-pregnancy, I'm weird huh?) But this pregnancy I haven't really been able to eat meat. boo! Can't wait until I can eat like my normal self again!
> 
> lol. I'm the opposite. i mean i ate meat in the past but not red meat very often. Now i crave it! i want steak all the time!! and jerky and slim jims lolClick to expand...

I was told meat cravings meant boy! :) They're pretty sure I'm having a girl, so it kind of rings true for me! I'm jealous.. I LOVE slim jims! Don't think I can stomach one right now though :(


----------



## DramaFreeMama

blessed said:


> DramaFreeMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey LilDreamy - have you had your iron levels checked?? Most pregnant women who crave ice like that tend to be slightly anemic (craving ice is a huge symptom) It is nothing serious, so no need to worry! But you might want to let MW or doc know so they can give you a supplement if you need one. :)
> 
> I love sausage with syrup (pre-pregnancy, I'm weird huh?) But this pregnancy I haven't really been able to eat meat. boo! Can't wait until I can eat like my normal self again!
> 
> lol. I'm the opposite. i mean i ate meat in the past but not red meat very often. Now i crave it! i want steak all the time!! and jerky and slim jims lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was told meat cravings meant boy! :) They're pretty sure I'm having a girl, so it kind of rings true for me! I'm jealous.. I LOVE slim jims! Don't think I can stomach one right now though :(Click to expand...

omg, don't tell me that!! i'll get my hopes up lol. me and OH have been hoping for a boy :blue: but we don't find out untill mid october. I hope this meat thing is a good sign :happydance: **fingers crossed**


----------



## blessed

LoL! Okay, sorry.. pretend I didn't say anything.... but if I'm right, then let me know!! haha!


----------



## LilDreamy

blessed said:


> Hey LilDreamy - have you had your iron levels checked?? Most pregnant women who crave ice like that tend to be slightly anemic (craving ice is a huge symptom) It is nothing serious, so no need to worry! But you might want to let MW or doc know so they can give you a supplement if you need one. :)
> 
> I love sausage with syrup (pre-pregnancy, I'm weird huh?) But this pregnancy I haven't really been able to eat meat. boo! Can't wait until I can eat like my normal self again!

Wow, I didn't know this... I can't remember if they ever checked or not...

How do they check??? Just a normal blood test?


Anywhoo.... GOOD NEWS!! AHH! I'm soooo freakin happy!!!

I finally found the perfect place to live! :happydance::happydance:
I couldn't have asked for a better place!
Everywhere I looked the houses were being takin, and I was scared to death I wasn't going to find a nice place to live.
And waalaa! The most beautiful house turned up today, and I signed the contract today! YAYYA!! :happydance: :D :D

You have noooo idea how stressed I was.
There is a PERFECT room for the nursery, it couldn't possibly have been any cuter!... it's just kind of big. It even has it's own balcony... and my room has it's own balcony. The landlords are even perfect. :lol:

Only scary part, is that I can't move in until the 1st of september, and I'll be... almost 35 weeks pregnant! :wacko: But it's worth it. Just pray to God baby doesn't come early! I'm on :cloud9: :)

Oh yea.... and I look like I'm talking to myself on Third Tri Biracial Bumps... I'm the only one posting on it. :rofl:

Hurry up ladies and get over there! :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

(Posted this in Third Tri-Biracial Bumps, too)

Hey there ladies!

Been so busy, I haven't had a chance to get on here in awhile. I've also been nesting! I even have DH nesting too! 

So we went and got some stuff for baby. Got 3 and a half weeks until c-section. I bought a 5 in 1 bassinet, love it! Then we get to the travel systems, and I want to get the girliest, frilliest, travel system there, and DH was not having it! So he falls in love with this safari print in neutral colors, and the only reason why I compromised to be honest is because it was a killer deal, under $100 brand new with discount because it was the last one (floor model). I want to post a pic (and a pic of the 5 in 1 bassinet just because I think it is so cute!) and get your opinions. What do you think? Would you put your baby girl in it? I still have the receipt. 

Hope you are all doing well!
 



Attached Files:







5 in 1 Bassinet.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









Travel System.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessed

Not sure how they check iron.... simple blood test maybe? Its worth bringing up, but like I said, nothing serious!

What is serious is YOUR NEW HOME!! YAY!!! Congratulations!! :) I can only imagine how awesome that feels.. so happy for you! Your nursery is going to be WAY too cool with a balcony and all... beautiful! 

By the time I get to 3rd tri, all you ladies would have popped by then... lol Seems like forever away (which I'm fine with right now as 3rd tri is kind of freaking me out... lol)


----------



## blessed

alaskanwhitec said:


> (Posted this in Third Tri-Biracial Bumps, too)
> 
> Hey there ladies!
> 
> Been so busy, I haven't had a chance to get on here in awhile. I've also been nesting! I even have DH nesting too!
> 
> So we went and got some stuff for baby. Got 3 and a half weeks until c-section. I bought a 5 in 1 bassinet, love it! Then we get to the travel systems, and I want to get the girliest, frilliest, travel system there, and DH was not having it! So he falls in love with this safari print in neutral colors, and the only reason why I compromised to be honest is because it was a killer deal, under $100 brand new with discount because it was the last one (floor model). I want to post a pic (and a pic of the 5 in 1 bassinet just because I think it is so cute!) and get your opinions. What do you think? Would you put your baby girl in it? I still have the receipt.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!

I would definitely put my little girl in there! Super cute... My hubby isn't having girly frills either so I understand... lol He doesn't even want our baby wearing pink! :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

:lol:

Awww.... I think my baby is going to be pinked out.

Everything of her's is pink. :blush:
Her Stroller, car seat, pack n play, bath seat, vibrating chair, and play mat. All of her clothes except for one torquise dress and one yellow outfit. :lol:

& Alaskanwhitechic, like I said in thrid tri, that bassinet is absolutely adorable! I'm jealous! And your travel system is really nice, especially for that deal! You can deffinately girly it up. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

blessed said:


> Not sure how they check iron.... simple blood test maybe? Its worth bringing up, but like I said, nothing serious!
> 
> What is serious is YOUR NEW HOME!! YAY!!! Congratulations!! :) I can only imagine how awesome that feels.. so happy for you! Your nursery is going to be WAY too cool with a balcony and all... beautiful!
> 
> By the time I get to 3rd tri, all you ladies would have popped by then... lol Seems like forever away (which I'm fine with right now as 3rd tri is kind of freaking me out... lol)

Ohhh yes! & Thank you for the congrats! :D My day has been fantastic. :cloud9: Can't wait to start decorating! :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessed said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> (Posted this in Third Tri-Biracial Bumps, too)
> 
> Hey there ladies!
> 
> Been so busy, I haven't had a chance to get on here in awhile. I've also been nesting! I even have DH nesting too!
> 
> So we went and got some stuff for baby. Got 3 and a half weeks until c-section. I bought a 5 in 1 bassinet, love it! Then we get to the travel systems, and I want to get the girliest, frilliest, travel system there, and DH was not having it! So he falls in love with this safari print in neutral colors, and the only reason why I compromised to be honest is because it was a killer deal, under $100 brand new with discount because it was the last one (floor model). I want to post a pic (and a pic of the 5 in 1 bassinet just because I think it is so cute!) and get your opinions. What do you think? Would you put your baby girl in it? I still have the receipt.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I would definitely put my little girl in there! Super cute... My hubby isn't having girly frills either so I understand... lol He doesn't even want our baby wearing pink! :dohh:Click to expand...



Its driving me nuts, he's trying to buy her Jordan's, Reebok and Nike baby clothes/items, in unmistakable boy styles and colors. Whats he trying to do to her? :dohh:


----------



## blessed

alaskanwhitec said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> (Posted this in Third Tri-Biracial Bumps, too)
> 
> Hey there ladies!
> 
> Been so busy, I haven't had a chance to get on here in awhile. I've also been nesting! I even have DH nesting too!
> 
> So we went and got some stuff for baby. Got 3 and a half weeks until c-section. I bought a 5 in 1 bassinet, love it! Then we get to the travel systems, and I want to get the girliest, frilliest, travel system there, and DH was not having it! So he falls in love with this safari print in neutral colors, and the only reason why I compromised to be honest is because it was a killer deal, under $100 brand new with discount because it was the last one (floor model). I want to post a pic (and a pic of the 5 in 1 bassinet just because I think it is so cute!) and get your opinions. What do you think? Would you put your baby girl in it? I still have the receipt.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I would definitely put my little girl in there! Super cute... My hubby isn't having girly frills either so I understand... lol He doesn't even want our baby wearing pink! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its driving me nuts, he's trying to buy her Jordan's, Reebok and Nike baby clothes/items, in unmistakable boy styles and colors. Whats he trying to do to her? :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol! He sounds like my hubby! His first purchase... a pair of all white Nike's :dohh: in a size 2.5... Our shopping excursions should be interesting! So far he's okay with most of Gap's baby girl clothes!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessed said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> (Posted this in Third Tri-Biracial Bumps, too)
> 
> Hey there ladies!
> 
> Been so busy, I haven't had a chance to get on here in awhile. I've also been nesting! I even have DH nesting too!
> 
> So we went and got some stuff for baby. Got 3 and a half weeks until c-section. I bought a 5 in 1 bassinet, love it! Then we get to the travel systems, and I want to get the girliest, frilliest, travel system there, and DH was not having it! So he falls in love with this safari print in neutral colors, and the only reason why I compromised to be honest is because it was a killer deal, under $100 brand new with discount because it was the last one (floor model). I want to post a pic (and a pic of the 5 in 1 bassinet just because I think it is so cute!) and get your opinions. What do you think? Would you put your baby girl in it? I still have the receipt.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I would definitely put my little girl in there! Super cute... My hubby isn't having girly frills either so I understand... lol He doesn't even want our baby wearing pink! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its driving me nuts, he's trying to buy her Jordan's, Reebok and Nike baby clothes/items, in unmistakable boy styles and colors. Whats he trying to do to her? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! He sounds like my hubby! His first purchase... a pair of all white Nike's :dohh: in a size 2.5... Our shopping excursions should be interesting! So far he's okay with most of Gap's baby girl clothes!Click to expand...

We have to have separate diaper bags even, went and bought him a camo style messenger bag/diaper bag....:haha:

Guess I don't blame him. Its just when he tries to dress her in boys clothes is when we will have problems! :grr:


----------



## camishantel

woo hoo I can be the first for April 2011... due April 6th... don't know sex yet.. but I am white and he is african american...


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! :D :D

Welcome to the group Camishantel! 
I added you as the first April Mommy! :D

Alaskanwhitec, :haha:
My guy said he was going to buy our baby her first Jordans too. But I have seen some cute ones! 

& I sort of understand the different baby bags. :lol:

As long as your baby girl doesn't start wearing baggy pants or cargo pants with wife beaters on and baseball caps... we're good. :lol:


----------



## LilDreamy

Kinda like Jordans...
https://theshoegame.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/spiz3.jpg

Here are some really cute baby girl nikes! :D
https://www.myairshoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/babygoods.jpg
https://cdn.sockshop.co.uk/cms_media/images/img_2855.jpg

But he is against pink... soooo I dunno. :shrug: :lol:


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Kinda like Jordans...
> https://theshoegame.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/spiz3.jpg
> 
> Here are some really cute baby girl nikes! :D
> https://www.myairshoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/babygoods.jpg
> https://cdn.sockshop.co.uk/cms_media/images/img_2855.jpg
> 
> But he is against pink... soooo I dunno. :shrug: :lol:

omg i like the first shoes they are so lovly i want them


----------



## LilDreamy

Meee Tooo! :haha:

Gosh... I can seriously feel a massive shopping spree coming on. :blush:


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Meee Tooo! :haha:
> 
> Gosh... I can seriously feel a massive shopping spree coming on. :blush:

:haha:
haha thats what i am like everyday,i wanna go shopping and buy everything lol
i want to get something with her name on too,but i have to try and find a place that does it


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy those are all so cute!!! I am glad Mark likes pink for Bryelle cuz we are buying her lots. Lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Girls stuff is so cute, i want those shoes in my size!


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha:

I do too. :D

Oh yea... and here is my 31 week bump.. :blush:
This is like one of the first times I've actually posted a bump picture. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







meh.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## majm1241

It is a BLAST so far shopping for Bryelle!! 

Your bump is too cute!!! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

I haven't even bought any baby shoes yet! :O
I know what I'm doing tomorrow! :D

& you're right, shopping for baby girls is too much fun!

I finally looked on The mothercare website, and OMGOSH! Some of those baby girl clothes are adorable! I wish we had a store close to here! They had some of the cutest jackets and dresses. :O


----------



## blessed

I love those baby girl nikes! The pink ones! I must show them to hub.. ASAP lol We need to start buying booties, stuff she'll actually wear within the few months of life! All the stuff he likes to buy are things for like, and 8 month old. LOL


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol Here are some baby Jordan booties. HA! :D

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dCLpIgyxL._SL160_.jpg
& shoes
https://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/ShiekhShoes/74-353.1?$shiekh_small$


----------



## blessed

^^ Ooo! Where did you find those?? I even think hubby will like the PINK ONES! You must spill the goods


----------



## LilDreamy

I found the pink ones at this website.

www.shiekhshoes.com/

There are a ton of cute infant and toddler shoes on there! :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Actually DH went to Foot Locker and got baby girl her first Jordan Set. It comes with a Jordans' Onesie, a Jordan's Infant Cap and Jordan Booties, and it just so happened to be a girl set. That was sweet of him. He insists she wears it in the hospital, but I'm trying to tell him, the set may say 0-6 months, but its more like 6-9 months, I swear! I tell him I hope she doesn't come out being able to fit that stuff...:haha:
That seems to be the case with alot of clothes I've noticed...Ever buy an outfit in 3 months, or 0-6 months, and it looks like a one year old could fit it? Arrrggghhh! Daddy keeps picking out these HUGE outfits and onesies at the store thinking she will fit them the first couple of weeks, and I'm trying to tell him, don't get your hopes up....His first baby, I will have to teach him everything, ha ha! But I did get him to commit to going to a "New Daddy's" class, thats sweeeeeet!
Did you guys see BabyDeabreau's Birth Announcement and post in third tri? Lucky gal only had an hour of labor. And boy what a handsome boy, with ton's of hair. I swear my daughter is going to have a head o' hair because I'm dying with constant heartburn! Is there any truth of that old wive's tale, bad heartburn = lot's of hair?
Hope you all are enjoying your weekends! :happydance:
Oh, this is a pic of the Jordan Infant Set they sell at Foot Locker. I think it runs $24.99, give or take depending where you live. (Alaska is expensive, because of shipping!)
 



Attached Files:







Baby's First Jordan Set.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessed

Showed hubby the pink Jordan's and booties........ and got shot down! Boo!!


----------



## majm1241

Those are all so cute!!

Look at these! I want them for her! LOL I am buying them! :cloud9:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/cutebabyboots.jpg


----------



## blessed

Super cute for our winter girls!! like the boots!


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> Those are all so cute!!
> 
> Look at these! I want them for her! LOL I am buying them! :cloud9:
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/cutebabyboots.jpg

I almost posted the EXACT same one!
But I was trying to find the one that looks like that, but is outlined with the white fuzz, and fuzz ball. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

(Posted in third tri)

Was just looking to see who all gave birth to their babies yet, for Bi-Racial bumps.

I found their birth stories, and wanted to share. 

Congratulations ladies!!! :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Kirstylm - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/378674-introducing-baby-eva.html
Medmom -https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/368783-arrival-baby-jo-natural-childbirth-hospital-very-positive-fast.html 
halas - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/386854-noahs-water-birth-pics.html
Ohmybabybump. - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/379646-my-birth-story.html#post6283613
Babydeabreu - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/387701-baby-andreas-deabreu-finally-here-ladies.html


----------



## Jayde1991

i am loving all these shoes


----------



## LilDreamy

Norin Had her baby as well... That makes... 7 Bi-racial Bumps born! :D

:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Awe!! Congrats to all the Biracial Mommies!! :hugs:

Today is my V DAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats Majm1241 xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Jayde1991

Congrates.
i cant wait till my little one is here.


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats majm!


----------



## blessed

Aww.. can't wait to see baby pictures!! Congrats on V-Day! I know I will feel awesome on my Vday as well! :)


----------



## milamummy

congratulations majm :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

MW appointment for me today and gestational diabetes test. *FINGERS CROSSED* 

XOXOX


----------



## majm1241

GL Shan! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats Majm and good luck Shan!

GOSH! It felt like yesterday when I said it was my V-day!

It goes by really quick ladies! :D

I move into my new house on the 1st! :D
It's going to be funny.... because I don't own much right now when it comes to furniture and stuff because I was/am living in an EXTREMELY small place... and now moving into a 2 br (HUGE rooms! bigger than the place I'm in now... :lol:), 2 bth, 3 story house With two really nice balconies With a huge kitchen, living room, and dining room.

And I'm only going to work on getting the nursery done. HA! So I'm going to have a nearly empty house, but a fully furnished and decorated nursery. :lol: Atleast for a while.

And Thank God... I was afraid my fiance was only going to have a few days off to come down for the babies birth... and turns out, he gets to come for a month. :D :D :happydance:


----------



## blessed

can't wait to see pictures LilDreamy!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well i got a medical student who was left alone to take my blood pressure, check LO's heartbeat and measure my fundal height.

The MW didnt come into the room till afterwards. Was a bit stressful at first cause she used a hand held thingy to check heartbeat and couldnt find it at first and when she did it was quite faint (not as loud as last time but was a different machine)Gave me a heart attack. Anyway it was at 130bpm so that was good and steady. 

My fundal height is 28cm, spot on apparently for 28 weeks and i get my GD test results tomorrow. 

Did anyone else feel a bit sick after drinking it??

Bubs has also been moving heaps the last couple of days, esp last night and today. I could feel a lil arm or leg bulging out last night and she stayed there for a while but i was gently massaging her there and everytime i would stop, she would move as if to say "dont stop mum that was awesome" so id massage her there again and she would stop. This went on for about 20 or so mins was so cute.

x


----------



## t111

Congrats majm!

And you too lildreamy on your new place and the good news about more time with the fiance :)


----------



## majm1241

Why do I always wake up starving for non-breakfast food!!!??? LolI want some Pizza Hut Pan Pizza which normall I prefe Hand tossed!! :cry: I'm meeting a preggo friend for lunch and hope she wanrs Pizza Hut too! Lol


----------



## majm1241

Shan, do you think you could call and ask if they can give you your answers over the phone?


----------



## ShanandBoc

The gestatational diabetes test?


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy the house sounds awsome!!! 2 balconies!! Can't wait to see pics too!!! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

blessed said:


> can't wait to see pictures LilDreamy!

Thanks! :D

I can't wait to take pictures and show you guys too! :happydance:

And Shan, I could barely drink that sweet drink... I wanted to barf the whole time gulping it down... I didn't feel good either. It was horrible. But My results came back good, so your's should be good too. :D

Majm, Now I want PIZZA!! & I always wake up in the morning and starving, and the last thing I want is breakfast food. :lol:

& Shan it stinks that she left you in there with a medical student, without even observing how the medical student was doing. I would be upset to. :nope:


----------



## FlatShoes

Hey ladies!

I've popped!

Suddenly huge and pregnant! Only 2 weeks friday till my 20 week scan, can't wait to know everything is ok!
 



Attached Files:







bumpy.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilDreamy

FlatShoes said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've popped!
> 
> Suddenly huge and pregnant! Only 2 weeks friday till my 20 week scan, can't wait to know everything is ok!


Awww! Such a cute little bump! :D

And yay on your 20 week scan coming up! It's super exciting.
Time flies... and before you know it, your bump is going to be 5 times bigger and ready to hold your baby in your arms. :happydance:

& just for fun... I'm guessing you're having a girl... just because your bump looked alot like mine when I was that far along. :D


----------



## lindblum

FlatShoes said:


> Hey ladies!
> I've popped!
> 
> Suddenly huge and pregnant! Only 2 weeks friday till my 20 week scan, can't wait to know everything is ok!

hope scan goes well!

your outfit is really cute :)


----------



## FlatShoes

LilDreamy said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've popped!
> 
> Suddenly huge and pregnant! Only 2 weeks friday till my 20 week scan, can't wait to know everything is ok!
> 
> 
> Awww! Such a cute little bump! :D
> 
> And yay on your 20 week scan coming up! It's super exciting.
> Time flies... and before you know it, your bump is going to be 5 times bigger and ready to hold your baby in your arms. :happydance:
> 
> & just for fun... I'm guessing you're having a girl... just because your bump looked alot like mine when I was that far along. :DClick to expand...


It all feels so real now! I love it!

Oohh really - yeay, I'd love a little girl! I wonder if you're right?! xx


----------



## FlatShoes

lindblum said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> I've popped!
> 
> Suddenly huge and pregnant! Only 2 weeks friday till my 20 week scan, can't wait to know everything is ok!
> 
> hope scan goes well!
> 
> your outfit is really cute :)Click to expand...

Thank You! Mwah x


----------



## Jayde1991

Girls i am going on hoilday next friday :) me and my OH are taking the girls on there first holiday


----------



## blessed

Nice bump!! I'm not even close to a real bump... :( boo!


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> The gestatational diabetes test?

No, just all of the other things you had questions about that the nurse did not fill you in on.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Im back in there in a couple of weeks anyway for a med appointment so might just ask then. 

I get my GD test resukts back this afternoon so if that positive for GD ill have to go back in for more tests in a few days, so will see what happens x


----------



## Marlarky

Yayy ladies! I am officially 2nd tri!! (Kinda. I guess technically it is 13 weeks but I'm going to pretend it is 12 becuse I am too excited!!!!!) :) :)


----------



## Marlarky

Hey Good luck with the GD testing!! I am so scared of getting GD during my pregnancy so I hope I don't get it either!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

ahh I forgot to update! We are on team blue :)


----------



## ~TLC~

I just realized I haven't posted in this thread yet but I have a bi-racial bump! I'm due January 16th.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome TLC xox


----------



## ~TLC~

Thank you!


----------



## ShanandBoc

What races are u and OH?? Tell us some goss about yourself xxx


----------



## Marlarky

Hey TLC, WELCOME!!!!

And Mommy2be, Congratulations on your little blue bump!! I wont find out for another 7 and a half weeks! The wait seems so long!!


----------



## ~TLC~

I'm French, Irish and African American makes a nice dark cream colour! Lol. And my OH is Polish, Ukranian, Scottish and Irish... So white, lol. I tell people the biggest surprise at birth won't be gender but what colour my child is!


----------



## ~TLC~

Thank you for the welcome Malarky!


----------



## Marlarky

I say that too because my heritage is all Western European and a little Russian, but I'm American so I'm white, and my OH is 100% Mexican, but he is white-colored. Not Brown. But there is a very big possibility he could come out brown because some of his family is!! So we joke about having a brown baby, when we are both white and people are going to look at us funny hahahah!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome 2 Biracial bumps TLC! :D :happydance: I added you to the list. :D

And congrats on a blue bump waitingtobe! :D :happydance:

& like you ladies I'm super curious on my babies color... I'm ghost white, but my fiance is REALLY DARK!.... so baby is either going to be super light, super dark.... or right in the middle.

But his son, from a woman close to the same color as me, their son is pretty dark... so my child might be the same? :shrug: We'll see. :D


----------



## Marlarky

Who knows. As long as the baby doesnt come out red headed with freckles, because then we will be REALLY confused!!!!


----------



## blessed

Hi TLC! We're a fun group :) 

@Marlarky- I LOVE red headed babies... SO CUTE. DH and I both have lots of random strings of dark red hair, so we crack jokes about having a red headed baby. DH is even covered in freckles! haha... that would be interesting :)


----------



## Spiderspinz

I had my baby if you want to update the first page on the 28th of july he weighed 6pound 14ounces and hes called tobias Im mixed black and white and oh is white, Tobias is so gorgeous he has blue eyes and a slight tan :cloud9:

https://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt15/chanybop/DSC01786-Copy.jpg


----------



## LilDreamy

Your baby is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! :happydance:
:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D

Congratulations!!

I am soo jealous! :)


----------



## majm1241

Spiderspinz Congrats!!! He is gorgeous!!! :flower:


----------



## FlatShoes

OMG HE IS SOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!

Congratulations!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ~TLC~

Marlarky said:


> I say that too because my heritage is all Western European and a little Russian, but I'm American so I'm white, and my OH is 100% Mexican, but he is white-colored. Not Brown. But there is a very big possibility he could come out brown because some of his family is!! So we joke about having a brown baby, when we are both white and people are going to look at us funny hahahah!! :)

Haha, that's something I would do. I have a hint of Chinese way way back somewhere in my past so we joke that our child will come out completely Chinese.

~

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

~

@Spiderspinz: Gorgeous baby! I really hope our child takes on my OH bright blue eyes... I just have boring brown.


----------



## Hannaaisha

Awww big kiss for Tobias hes gorgeous congratulations! Can't wait for my baby (s)he is going to be 1/2 English 1/4 Iraqi 1/4 Bajan. xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Welcome to all the new people and tobias is such a cutey :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Spider, Tobias is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## blessed

Spider... he's beautiful!! Love those eyes!


----------



## ShanandBoc

naw cute little fella x Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Marlarky

Oh wow,look at those pretty little eyes!

You got yourself a cutie- Congratulations!! :)


----------



## t111

Congratulations, spiderspinz! He's beautiful!!! x


----------



## wishingforbub

Here is my 21 week biracial bump ladies hehe :)
 



Attached Files:







bumps 004.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2









bumps 005.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump wishingforbub!


----------



## majm1241

Awe! You are too cute! :kiss: You look great! :flower:


----------



## Hannaaisha

aww that's a cute bumpy


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Hanna! :D

And awe! Your bump is perfect WishingForbub!
Wish mine looked like that... mines just all over the place.
I got a tummy bump, a butt bump, a theigh bump, an arm bump... I just blew up! Even my cheeks (on my face :lol:) have grown a bump!


----------



## FlatShoes

hahahah I'm the same - my whole body is bumpy!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha:


----------



## jessabella

Hiya, someone add me to the list..Im due 6th Jan..
Im black but also 1/4 Spanish..hubby is half English and half Australia...
yaya what a grand mix we will have !! Heaps excited to see the little one!


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome! :D 

Adding you now. :)
Can't wait to see what your beautiful baby will look like!
:happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Hannaaisha said:


> Awww big kiss for Tobias hes gorgeous congratulations! Can't wait for my baby (s)he is going to be 1/2 English 1/4 Iraqi 1/4 Bajan. xx


Ohhh yea... When is your baby due so that I can add you? :D

:happydance:


----------



## Hannaaisha

My babies due 17th Feb


----------



## majm1241

Welcome to all of the Newbies! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Team :pink: confirmed today!! :) Baby is HUGE and gorgeous, sonographer was very happy with her measurements... she has legs that go on for miles :) I LOVE HER!


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw congrats blessed am so happy for u.

and welcome Jessabella xo


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Blessed! :hugs: Welcome to Team :pink:!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats on :pink: :D :D :happydance:


----------



## InvisibleRain

Well.. I'm half Indian/British and my OH is Kiwi/Australian i believe! ^^; lol! EDD 1st March 2011!!! <3333


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on team pink :)


----------



## jessabella

awww yaya congrats..I want to be on team pink so bad...I will find out next week!


----------



## Jayde1991

congrates on team pink.

i got something to ask,can you go horse riding when your pregnant?
because i do show jumping and horse riding and i miss it because i have not been doing it because i am pregnant,but if i can ride while pregnant i am so getting back on my horse


----------



## majm1241

I don't think so. You could accidentally fall or get bucked off. Call your doctor just in case.


----------



## Jayde1991

majm1241 said:


> I don't think so. You could accidentally fall or get bucked off. Call your doctor just in case.

oh yeah i never thought about that,ok thank i will call my doctor later today to find out.because i have a showjumping comp just after Corin is born,so i need the practise.
how are you?


----------



## wishingforbub

I heard that no horseriding after a certain stage of pregnancy... but I am not sure , definitely check that one out hun xx


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> I heard that no horseriding after a certain stage of pregnancy... but I am not sure , definitely check that one out hun xx

i rung my doctor and he said that i should not ride because it can bring on early labour and do other stuff to the baby


----------



## wishingforbub

oh good so at least you know now hun... better safe hey xx


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> oh good so at least you know now hun... better safe hey xx

yeah i am happy that i know now,yeah all i want is for Corin to be safe.
how are you and your bump?


----------



## wishingforbub

Really good thank you.. have a doc appointment on sunday which I cannot wait for ! :)
Are you over in 3rd tri yet? Your OH must be one lucky fella.. soon he will have 4 ladies at home :)


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> Really good thank you.. have a doc appointment on sunday which I cannot wait for ! :)
> Are you over in 3rd tri yet? Your OH must be one lucky fella.. soon he will have 4 ladies at home :)

awww that is good then,have you got a name picked out for the little one yet?
no not yet on friday i will be but i will not be here or two weeks for i will post bump pics in 3rd tri in 2 weeks.haha yeah he does think he is lucky,before we found out he was wishing for another girl,he wants her to look like me and have my dark hair,skin and eyes


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe cause both your girls have light hair right :) that's cute..
We have chosen to name him Noah. No middle name :)


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> hehe cause both your girls have light hair right :) that's cute..
> We have chosen to name him Noah. No middle name :)

yeah that right and they have blue eyes and light skin too lol i am still wondering what this one will look like and if it will have curly hair like me and OH,because Erin has curly hair but Addyson has straight hair with curls at the end lol.
omg that is such a cute name,how comes he will not have a middle name?
my bub has two first names and a middle name like the other two have


----------



## wishingforbub

I dont know, we just decided no middle name if it's a boy LOL.. we had one for if he were a girl.
I am really dark skinned with curly brown hair, and DH is very white with straight dark hair, but his hair was lighter when he was little... so we are very curious to see our little one too :) No idea what he will look like. DH is hoping he is dark like me with curly hair :).. I don't mind at all I just want him to be tall like his dad :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Awe, That is a cute name. :D

You guys are lucky... I STILL Haven't picked a name for my baby girl yet.

I want my fiance and I to pick a name together, but he is being sooo stubborn!
I talked to him last night and was like, "We need to come up with a name... we can't wait until she's already here"

And he says we should call her something stupid like, "Stink Weed" AHHH! I wish he would be a little bit more serious. :shrug:

& Bella, have fun finding out the sex of your baby soon! :D I know you're excited! :D
Gosh... it feels like a million years ago when I found out my baby was a girl. :pink: :D


----------



## blessed

I can't stop looking at my ultrasound pictures..... lol... I feel like such a nerd! I need to scan than so I can post!


----------



## majm1241

Hi Jayde! I'm good thank you! How are you? I have been busy all week getting Jace ready for Kindergarten and Soccer. He starts both on Monday!! :cry: My little boy is a big boy now. Also, been having bad sleep. Toss and turn all night long. Can't get comfy and my pillows slip everywhere. I woke up this morning with leg cramps! And My back has been KILLING Me!! :cry: I don't remember having it this ruff with Jace! LOL


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww. :(

Sorry you're feeling so sore and can't sleep.

I couldn't sleep for my life last night either.

There is no such thing as getting comfortable at night anymore. :( Back hurts too much.

Yay blessd! Hurry up and post piccy's! :D :happydance:


----------



## blessed

So there is no scanner anywhere nearby and I had to take pictures of my ultrasound with my Blackberry.... the quality is not so great, but hey, I tried to share.. lol :) In reality these pictures are so nice and clear! Here's my princess! :) :kiss:

The sonographer was really quite impressed with the size of her legs... They go for miles.... I reminded her my husband is 6 feet 8 inches tall... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00028-20100819-0121.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG00029-20100819-0121.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG00031-20100819-0122.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wishingforbub

Lovely scan pics blessed :) she already looks like a cutie !! we have ours on sunday... can't wait !
lildreamy... hehe ... you are so close now... are you getting nervous ??? there are so many pretty names for girls..!!! you guys will figure it out soon xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

lovely scan!!!! yay its a girl!


----------



## FlatShoes

ARGH, I really want to know the sex now but my OH is dead against me/him finding out :(

What do I do?!


----------



## wishingforbub

^^ maybe you could find out alone and keep it secret from him...? surely u can find out even if he doesn't?


----------



## FlatShoes

I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret from him! I'd buy pink/blue clothes :)


----------



## lindblum

Can you get him to leave the room or get the technician to write it on paper? 

I'm hoping for a surprise, and OH really doesn't mind. But if he wanted to know, before the scan i would tell him from that moment onwards to refer to baby as a 'she', so he doesn't accidently slip up and tell me. it's only another 4 months... are you sure you can't wait it out for him :flower: xx

It's a difficult one...


----------



## FlatShoes

I know, I think I really should just try and wait. 

And I guess once the scan is over its easier - no temptation!


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy, thanks hon. :hugs: Last night was a little better. Switched pillows around. Lol

Blessed, love the pics!!! We were told that our little girl has lng legs and fingers too! Lol Gets it from my mom's side of the family. Jace is really tall for his age too. :cloud9:

Flatshoes :hugs: My dad did not want to find out! Too bad though, lol cuz everyone else HAD to know! Lol I know it's different with DH though. :kiss:

Omg!!!!!!! I NEED a Baked Potato Loaded!!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha: with the loaded baked potato. :lol:

& Blessed, what a cute baby. And what long legs!! So lucky! I pray to God my baby get's my guys height or close to it and not mine! I'm 5'0 and my guy is 6'2. 
The sonographer didn't say anything about my babies legs... I hope she lucks out and isn't short like me. 

Flatshoes, you're a trooper not finding out. It would drive me insane! Best of luck, but when baby is born it will be even more exciting! :D


----------



## FlatShoes

IT IS DRIVING ME INSANE!!!!! hahahha

Long/short is fine, I just hope mine doesn't have my huge head!! ahha


----------



## blessed

You can pull through FlatShoes! I bet its hard... but you can do it! :)


----------



## Marlarky

Hi everyone!! I was having horrible pains last week so I went to the ER, and found it is was only round ligament :blush: Jeez, if I can't handle that how am I going to handle labor?!!??! ANYWAYS---- They gave me an emergency scan, and here is my little bubs!!!!

Does anyone know what kind of shot I need to get a nub shot?? If I enlarge it would people be able to tell or is it too early/not a good pic/etc???
 



Attached Files:







ULTRA 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









ultra3.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## majm1241

Awe! Look at the baby! :cloud9:

I am not sure about the question you have though hon. Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Oh, Blessed your little one is so cute! Love the scan pics, and nice long gams, lol!

Me and DH got the most awesome swing today, I had to share...The Fisher Price Papasan Swing is the Cadillac of swings. Its got a canopy, light show, swings in all different directions and positions. I couldn't get DH to stop playing with it, tee-hee! (Check out the pics!) It plugs into the wall so it won't eat up batteries. I love it, love it, love it, just hope baby loves it!

So my friend just had a c-section and her hubby and my hubby were outside,
hanging out in the little bit of sun we've had this summer, and my friend's hubby proceeded to talk about her c-section step by step in gory detail, right in front of me. Like I wasn't nervous enough about it already! I was a little irritated. I felt like they weren't considering my feelings and wanted to talk about the whole procedure like it was the latest "Saw" movie...Grrrrr!

I'm sure I'll do just fine, but I know I won't be getting much sleep the night before....

Hope all you gals are doing well!
 



Attached Files:







Auries' new swing #1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Marlarky said:


> Hi everyone!! I was having horrible pains last week so I went to the ER, and found it is was only round ligament :blush: Jeez, if I can't handle that how am I going to handle labor?!!??! ANYWAYS---- They gave me an emergency scan, and here is my little bubs!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of shot I need to get a nub shot?? If I enlarge it would people be able to tell or is it too early/not a good pic/etc???

I'm not the best expert on "nub shots," but based on the the whole theory with the lines and the fact I guessed right with my daughter (could have been a lucky guess) I would say girl, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## blessed

Marlarky said:


> Hi everyone!! I was having horrible pains last week so I went to the ER, and found it is was only round ligament :blush: Jeez, if I can't handle that how am I going to handle labor?!!??! ANYWAYS---- They gave me an emergency scan, and here is my little bubs!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of shot I need to get a nub shot?? If I enlarge it would people be able to tell or is it too early/not a good pic/etc???

Glad to hear baby is safe and sound! Those ligament pains are no joke some days!


----------



## Marlarky

Thank you guys!! Yeah, I posted it somewhere else, and a few people said girl too!! I dont mind either way though, because I just want a healthy baby. And the legs are kind of long, huh?? It's so early though still but the baby is so cute with their big ol head and belly :) :) :cloud9:

I am so in love. <3


----------



## Eskimobabys

@Marlarky Ohhhh look at the tiny baby! i love ur scan!!


----------



## camishantel

mine still looks like a blob
 



Attached Files:







Photo0002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eskimobabys

@camishantel aww i love blob babies!


----------



## SilasLove

camishantel said:


> mine still looks like a blob

Lol, I am sorry but this gave me a good laugh! No worries, he/she will have little arms and legs in no time! :thumbup:


----------



## Marlarky

Aww it is such a cute blob though!! Your baby will be nice an formed real soon. It's amazing how fast they form! When I showed my mom my scan photo she said "No way is that your baby at 13 weeks!! It has a head already!" lmao she was so shocked. 

Congrats :) :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

camishantel said:


> mine still looks like a blob

Oh, but look what those beautiful blobs turn into!
 



Attached Files:







Baby #1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8









US #5.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6









Panda Cub #2 June 29th, 2010.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









Panda Cub July 26th, 2010.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

yes and I know next week when I go it will look different still... just can't wait till it starts taking on more baby form...


----------



## Marlarky

Aren't there just so many things to look forward to in pregnancy? Like you can't wait for your baby to take more form, and I can't wait to feel some kicks up in here!! What is everyone else excited to experience soon??


----------



## blessed

Oo.. thats a good question! There's so much to look forward to! For me, the next big thing is either V-day, or major kicks that even hubby can feel (I feel lots of tiny punches and kicks often... but I'm waiting for a beating! haha) Whichever one of these things comes first :)


----------



## LilDreamy

My next big day....

Is babies Due Date!

HURRY UP!! :happydance:

Those kicks that I couldn't wait for... now hurt! :S


----------



## newmommy23

my next milestone is going to be having my abdomen back lol!! She's broken one rib and bruised another, I can't take this abuse! lol


----------



## blessed

newmommy23 said:


> my next milestone is going to be having my abdomen back lol!! She's broken one rib and bruised another, I can't take this abuse! lol

broken?! :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

Whoa's! Did she really break a rib or it just feels like she broke a rib? :O!

EEK! That's scary.

OMGOSH!... only 48 days left! :happdance:


----------



## Marlarky

Lol wow guys some of you are so far already!! I'm barely 14 weeks!!!

I believe it about the broken rib.
I broke my mom's rib when she was pregnant with me and it still hurts her to touch it today, almost 20 years later!!

Hopefully karma won't come back around on me!! :haha:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Marlarky said:


> Aren't there just so many things to look forward to in pregnancy? Like you can't wait for your baby to take more form, and I can't wait to feel some kicks up in here!! What is everyone else excited to experience soon??

Birth....Time to see this little princess! :baby:


----------



## LilDreamy

9 more days for you!! EEK! :D :D

:happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

I posted this in third tri as it's own thread... but wanted your guys' input as well... :lol:



> I've been bothering my fiance for months and months to help me come up with a name for our baby girl... and he would NEVER take it seriously and he would always come up with stupid names like "Stink Weed" and thought he was being cute. It was cute AT FIRST... then I just started getting annoyed.
> 
> And finally last night he suprised me with two names that he came up with.
> Well sort of...
> 
> One of them, you'll probably laugh at...
> 
> He had started off joking as usual, and said "let's call her Baby Ruth" Like after the candy bar. :blush:
> 
> And he was like, "Just think, one day you'll punish her and she'll be sitting in the corner, and I'll come home and say, 'No body puts baby in a corner'"
> Like off of the movie Dirty Dancing. :lol: :dohh:
> 
> But then we started thinking... "Baby" could be used as a cute name... Lol.
> So we're confused on if we should call her that or not... :lol:
> 
> And the second name he chose was "Alexa"
> Which, I was actually shocked that he came up with a cute name!'
> I couldn't stop smiling, and I kept saying it out loud... and I said yes. We can name her that. I'm just happy he came up with a name.
> 
> And for her middle name... you'll probably laugh again...
> 
> Originally he wanted to name her after his mom who passed away last year, and I felt like I needed to respect that. Her name is Sharon. But he wanted to respect my mom as well... so he kind of squished the two names together... :rofl: and came up with "Sahron" Since my mom's name is Sarah.
> So Sarah + Sharon = Sahron ??? :shrug:
> 
> LOL. I know this post is pretty corny. But I've decided to give in with one of these names. Just because it makes me happy that he took part and came up with some names. :lol:
> 
> So it's either....
> 
> Baby Ruth Wray
> or
> Alexa Sahron Wray.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> gosh. :blush:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahha o man Gl picking one! there both cute i'd go with Alexa just bc we named our pit bull "Baby"


----------



## blessed

We just nicknamed our baby "Baby Ruth" too! It was my mother's name, and my nickname (people who didn't know me well would call me Ruth from the Bible, not knowing that it was my mother's name!)... and it will be our daughters middle name.. So of course, I love the name Baby Ruth... :) But I think Alexa is just adorable!! Not only that, it might prevent any teasing your baby might get being called "Baby"


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol! Wow that's crazy, wasn't expecting someone to say they nicknamed their baby the same thing. :lol: What a coinsciedence!

We both Finally agreed on Alexa, but he said regardless her nickname is going to be Baby, and that when she gets older we can tell her the story of how daddy wanted to name her after a candy bar. :haha:


----------



## blessed

Lol... you're right! What are the odds of "Baby Ruth" nicknames? I think Alexa is perfect, and the story you will get to tell your daughter is awesome! :) It all works out in the end! Our little girl's name will be Sarai Ruth.... (I try not to tell too many people, but felt like sharing :) ) Congrats on picking your name!!! :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.. here is a pic of our little boy! :)
 



Attached Files:







little Noah.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## majm1241

I love Alexa Sahron! Very Pretty! Oh and now I want a Baby Ruth Bar!!! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.. here is a pic of our little boy! :)

Aw!!! What a cutie! :kiss:


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww! Wishingforbub, your baby boy is PRECIOUS! :D He looks all snugg in there. :)

And thanks Majm1241 :D

And I want a baby ruth bar now too. :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

yes he is very snug :) i dont think he liked the doctor pushing the scanner on me either LOL he gave lots of kicks and punches !! :)


----------



## blessed

Wishingforbub - what a doll!! He's looks super cute :)


----------



## lindblum

lilDreamy - your kid will have the same nickname as me :) My family have been calling me 'baby' for the last 27yrs. I wish the name came from chocolate, unfortunately i used to cry alot so they used to sing the nursery rhyme 'cry baby bunting' which is where the name came from.

quite embarrasing when my father used to pick me up from school and call out loudly 'baby!' in front of my friends :D


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Awww! Wishingforbub, your baby boy is PRECIOUS! :D He looks all snugg in there. :)
> 
> And thanks Majm1241 :D
> 
> And I want a baby ruth bar now too. :haha:

:haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Ladies just wondering... how much do you think your baby will look like the 4D scan once born? xx


----------



## LilDreamy

lindblum said:


> lilDreamy - your kid will have the same nickname as me :) My family have been calling me 'baby' for the last 27yrs. I wish the name came from chocolate, unfortunately i used to cry alot so they used to sing the nursery rhyme 'cry baby bunting' which is where the name came from.
> 
> quite embarrasing when my father used to pick me up from school and call out loudly 'baby!' in front of my friends :D

Wow! That is your nickname too!?
It's more common than I thought. :D

I was wondering too if she would get picked on for the name... Sorry you were. :( :hugs:

It will probably be her "At Home" nickname... but I'm sure her daddy will probably be like yours and say it out loud around her friends or something and she get embarrased. :lol:

He's pretty stuck on that being her nickname now too. :D
And He's the REALLY outspoken type... so my poor baby. :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

Well, went to Wal-mart to grab a few things. Looked at the Candy and No Baby Ruth Bars! :shrug: I guess that means I did not need one! :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

wishingforbub said:


> Ladies just wondering... how much do you think your baby will look like the 4D scan once born? xx

I've actually been wondering how much she will look like her 4D. :shrug:

It will be REALLY fun once our babies are born and to take a picture of them when they are born and compare them on here with their 4D pictures.

I've actually googled something like this. And ALOT of babies look just like their 4D's except 4D's tend to exaggerate things, like make them bigger. For example their nose, or ears. But look the same, only a little smaller.


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> Well, went to Wal-mart to grab a few things. Looked at the Candy and No Baby Ruth Bars! :shrug: I guess that means I did not need one! :haha:

:haha: !

They don't have any baby ruths here either. :(
I miss the states!! GRR! :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

I get my Free 4D on Sept 24th! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Well, went to Wal-mart to grab a few things. Looked at the Candy and No Baby Ruth Bars! :shrug: I guess that means I did not need one! :haha:
> 
> :haha: !
> 
> They don't have any baby ruths here either. :(
> I miss the states!! GRR! :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: Damn cravings! :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> I get my Free 4D on Sept 24th! :happydance:

Aww you get a free one!

You lucky girl! :happydance:

Gosh, the wait must be killing you! :dohh:


----------



## jessabella

FREEE ..ohh lucky girl!


----------



## blessed

Sweet! How did you manage FREE?! Hook a girl up.... lol 

I went looking for a Baby Ruth bar too! But to no avail..... maybe at a 7-11 or something...


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Well, went to Wal-mart to grab a few things. Looked at the Candy and No Baby Ruth Bars! :shrug: I guess that means I did not need one! :haha:
> 
> :haha: !
> 
> They don't have any baby ruths here either. :(
> I miss the states!! GRR! :dohh:Click to expand...

When I was living in the Netherlands (last year) it was so upsetting what they don't have! We made a trip to Germany and it was like heaven... they had quite a few american products that Netherlands doesn't even dream of... haha! Still not the same as the USA though.. :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

I should actually try and go out into the economy and see what they have. :lol:

I've only looked on military posts.... they have everything BUT baby ruths. :O

Just my luck! :lol:


----------



## blessed

Lol... the military posts is where all the goodies are at! Don't even bother going outside of that.... We were just excited to see some cereal we hadn't seen in months!!! lol :) and Mamba candies... yum....


----------



## majm1241

LOL I get a Free 4D because my Hubby is in the US Army and this is My Doctors office's way of saying Thank You to the Military Families! :flower:


----------



## blessed

Oh well that's awesome!! And thank your husband for serving! :)


----------



## majm1241

Awe Thanks Hon! :hugs:

I am just really glad he is here for this birth and longer! He deployed for a year after Jace was born. He left when he was 11 days old. :cry: The OB let us have an induction a week early to make sure he was here for the birth! :thumbup:


----------



## blessed

Wow, I bet that was such a difficult time! Thats great the doctors let you induce.... I'm hoping they let me do that so I can aim for a tax break this year! hahah :) 

Things sound even better for you this second time around! Hubby will be there longer! :) WooHoo!


----------



## Eskimobabys

that was so nice that they induce u a week early most doc's dont care.


----------



## blessed

I've been looking for a onesie with a picture of a Baby Ruth bar on it... *sigh* nothing!


----------



## Marlarky

blessed said:


> I've been looking for a onesie with a picture of a Baby Ruth bar on it... *sigh* nothing!


:rofl: !!
When I read this thread yesterday, I went to the gas station for a baby ruth bar, and NOTHING!! :( There must be ONE in the Chicago area!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks y'all! :hugs: Yes, he is non deployable where we are stationed now! Thank goodness! We were so happy the doctor gave the ok to induce with Jace. He got more time with him.

I don't wanna brag :blush: but I went on post to the Shoppette and got me a King Size Baby Ruth Bar! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

I hope you find one Marlarky! Lol


----------



## blessed

^^ Oooo... you're bad! lol


----------



## wishingforbub

ladies what are baby rith bars... i don't know what they are, but i want one hehe :)


----------



## LilDreamy

wishingforbub said:


> ladies what are baby rith bars... i don't know what they are, but i want one hehe :)

Only Yummy Goodness! :D

https://www.piquantery.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/babyruth.jpg

Doesn't that picture help with your cravings!? :haha:


----------



## majm1241

:D


----------



## wishingforbub

oh yummmmmmm... that looks delish!!!!!!


----------



## SilasLove

This thread definitely is not helping me with my cravings! I officially want some durn chocolate! lol


----------



## majm1241

LOL I am making Tortillas and Potato Bacon and Egg to go with my breakfast Tacos for dinner tonight! Mmm! :happydance:


----------



## blessed

I love to eat breakfast tacos for dinner!!


----------



## SilasLove

I would love to eat a taco for dinner - lol.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

LilDreamy said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> ladies what are baby rith bars... i don't know what they are, but i want one hehe :)
> 
> Only Yummy Goodness! :D
> 
> https://www.piquantery.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/babyruth.jpg
> 
> Doesn't that picture help with your cravings!? :haha:Click to expand...

**drools**

I'm walking to the store for one right now!!!!!


----------



## blessed

^^ LOL... and I'm still on the hunt for a onesie/vest with a picture of one of these on there... I might just have to get it made


----------



## millward329

Maybe too late to get added but I am white English and my OH is Nigerian. EDD is 16th Jan


----------



## LilDreamy

Adding you now! :D

Welcome to the group!

And... maybe I'm a little slow... but what is a breakfast taco!? :O
They make these!? Who woulda thunk it! :haha:

Is it the same as a breakfast burrito??

*drools*

oopsy. :blush: :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

Omgggg I want juevos rancheros for breakfast tomorrow, now. :droooool:


----------



## FlatShoes

Can you make me team yellow on the list please?! :(

OH is totally not giving in and scan is TOMORROW!

xx

Ummmm, breakfast taco - explain more, I may need one!


----------



## Marlarky

There are a lot of different types of breakfast tacos!
I dont know which type majm is making but I usually have eggs with diced tomatoes, onions and jalapenos and eat them with tortillas and jalapeno vinegar or salsa.

Omg soooooo good!!

There are also potato breakfast tacos, which I dont know how to make so much, but my MIL makes them AMAZINGGGGG :D


----------



## wishingforbub

you guys are talking about all yummy things I have never heard of !!! 10 babies born already !!!!!! who has had theirs??? x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hello! Please add my quarter turkish, quarter greek, half pakistani boy and girl twin bubbies to the list. Although I am probably due 2 weeks earlier, you can just put 17th Dec :) xx


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Adding you now! :D
> 
> Welcome to the group!
> 
> And... maybe I'm a little slow... but what is a breakfast taco!? :O
> They make these!? Who woulda thunk it! :haha:
> 
> Is it the same as a breakfast burrito??
> 
> *drools*
> 
> oopsy. :blush: :haha:

Lol yeah, but burritos are rolled tacos are folded over in half.


----------



## majm1241

Potato, bacan & egg are a favorite here in my house as well as Chorizo & egg & sausage and egg!! Yummers!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Nut_Shake said:


> Hello! Please add my quarter turkish, quarter greek, half pakistani boy and girl twin bubbies to the list. Although I am probably due 2 weeks earlier, you can just put 17th Dec :) xx

They're due on my birthday!! :happydance: !! :D

& Adding you now. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

FlatShoes said:


> Can you make me team yellow on the list please?! :(
> 
> OH is totally not giving in and scan is TOMORROW!
> 
> xx
> 
> Ummmm, breakfast taco - explain more, I may need one!

AWw! :cry:

Sorry to hear this... maybe the excitment will become overwhelming and he'll let in. :haha:


----------



## FlatShoes

YES, I hope so!!

I will try and get some loevly pics anyway and fill you all in tomorrow

xxx


----------



## majm1241

These are Breakfast Tacos and OMG I Miss and LOVE Taco Cabana!!! :cry: If you are ever in the Austin, TX Area GO To Taco Cabana!!!

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x77/dmm5157/Texas%20Roadtrip%202009/img214.jpg


----------



## Nut_Shake

^----- that looks so yummy!!


----------



## majm1241

OMG They are!!!! I Love Tomatillos and so I have to eat them with the Salsa Verde they have their! super Yummy!


----------



## LilDreamy

FlatShoes said:


> YES, I hope so!!
> 
> I will try and get some loevly pics anyway and fill you all in tomorrow
> 
> xxx


Have funnn!!! :D :happydance:

& Majm, thanks... Now I want a breakfast taco.... and a baby ruth.... and a million other things. I just ate! And now I want more food. GRR. >:l :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: Sorry! They are seriously so easy to make though! :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

omg April! why did u post that!!! it looks so GOOD! :( i never got chance to eat @ taco cabana


----------



## majm1241

Sorry Kayla!! :haha:I can't believe you have never eaten there!!! Lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

i've ate there once it was there nachos but boy ima sucker for breakfast burritos and tacos!


----------



## majm1241

Nachos! LOL You need to order their yummy Carne Guisada and Fajitas! Mmm!!!! My favorite thing on the menu is the Chicken Fajita Cabana Bowl! It's one of those edible shell bowls and it has Refried Beans, Spanish Rice, Guacamole, Pico De Gallo, Sour Cream, shredded cheese and of course Chicken Fajita Meat in it! OMG!!! So yummers!!! :cry: I want one now! And they are only in Texas and they won't franchise out. :cry:

https://www.tacocabana.com/


----------



## blessed

The Chicken fajita bowl is one of my favs too! I also love their queso at Taco Cabana... we have one right down the street :) YUM! 

Breakfast tacos are super easy to make! Cube some potatoes, cook them well in a skillet, scramble some eggs and cook on top of the potatoes.... throw in some cheese, cooked bacon, whatever else your little heart desires and VOILA! You've got some breakfast tacos... AMAZING... (oh, and a flour tortilla of course) But why make them when you can buy them right? lol :)


----------



## majm1241

I'm jealous Blessed! I want a Taco Cabana here! :cry:

NO!!! You MUST make them! Store bought tortillas are NASTY! LOL Only Buy them if they are home made at like HEB or Mamacita's or Taco Cabana!


----------



## Marlarky

Omg I want anything with salsa verde now!!! I am sooooo hungry!!


----------



## majm1241

I LOVE me some Salsa Verde!!!


----------



## blessed

If theres anything I miss its HEB! They don't have them up here in Dallas!! Whats up with that? HEB is the best... *sigh* makes me miss good ol San Antonio! The tortillas there are awesome!


----------



## majm1241

HEB is the best! I miss Central Texas Period! :cry:


----------



## blessed

Come back! We'll make a playgroup.. lol :)


----------



## majm1241

That sounds like a ton of fun! LOL


----------



## Karmci

Hello Ladies,

I'd love to join this thread, what a cleaver idea!

I am almost headed into my 2 trimester (12 weeks).

I'm Black (Jamaican) and hubby is Puerto Rican (dad)/ White (mom) so we r having a seriously mixed baby. I have a 9 yr from a previous relationship his dad is from Syria, so I can testify that bi-racial children r just beautiful. :thumbup:

Any way we r so excited to be extending our family, hubby has been rasing my son since he was 2 so he's not new to parenting, but will be new to a screaming hungry baby:kiss:


----------



## Karmci

Oh yeah, we r due March 11, 2011


----------



## Eskimobabys

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Welcome Karmci! :hugs:


----------



## Karmci

Thank u ladies!!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

I don't know if I shared this on this thread. Here is Jace's pics from the first day of Kindergarten this Past Monday! :cloud9: My Beautiful Bi-Racial Baby Boy! :cloud9:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg
Daddy Walking with him! 
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-37.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg


----------



## blessed

Hi Karmci!! :) 

Oh my goodness HE IS PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Marlarky

Those are the cutest pictures ever!!! Awww what a sweetheart!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Y'all! :hugs: I just Love him so much! :cloud9: I can't wait to see what Bryelle Looks like! :D


----------



## blessed

She will just as beautiful! :)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! :hugs: I know she will be too! :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

hehe he looks so proud majm1241

such a good, sweet looking little boy x


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Karmci. :D

& Grrr! I wish this computer would let me see pictures! I wanna see your little one! 

I'll have to look on a different computer.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Shan! :hugs: He was proud. He wanted to go again today but it's the weekend! Lol Plus me and him are sick with colds and need our rest. :(

Boo LilDreamy! Why won't it let you see pics?


----------



## wishingforbub

Majm, your lil man is a cutie!!


----------



## blessed

wanted to share this... I'm in LOVE! :)

https://images5.cpcache.com/product/153810465v8_480x480_Front_Color-BabyBlue.jpg


----------



## majm1241

Thanks wishingforbub.


----------



## Karmci

Blessed~ that is sooo cute.
We found a logo imprinting site that had the PR and Jamaican flag fused toghether. We can even put it on a onesie (too cute). that will be baby's first gift from us. 

What a cuttie patuttie


----------



## Marlarky

Oh my goodness, can I have a link to a site like that?!!? I want to fuse flags or have cute bi-racial sayings!! Too cute!!!!!!!

:loveeee!!:


----------



## blessed

I saw them at CafePress... they have tons of biracial little sayings on outfits.. but you have to search :( Hooray for them being there! I'm in love! :) Perfect for our babies!


----------



## Karmci

Malarky~ I found the flags at spread shirt. U can design ur own logos.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hey there, ladies!

I was searching for this thread in third tri and couldn't find it, so over to second tri I came. Is this the thread's permanent home? 

Sooooo, less than 48 hours before my c-section, and I'm a ball of nerves! Excited to see my sweetie, but nervous about the surgery. Prayers and hugs would be soooo appreciated right now.:hugs:

Decided at the last minute to change my baby's name. I had originally chosen Aurie, (like Aubrey without the B) but my DUMB sister said, "They will call her Auri-Oh. (Oreo)" :saywhat: (How derogatory!) 
We don't get along, and I wish my mom never told her the name I picked for her, she ruins everything! :cry:
So I combined DH's sister's names (take that!) :finger: His sister's are named Anastasia and Lisa, so the genius I am :haha: came up with the name AnnaLise. His sister's treat me with more love and respect then my own "hater" of a sister, so I feel this is a proper dedication to them.

So I will be giving you girls the details on baby when she's here Tuesday morning, and try to post pics as soon as possible. Wish me luck!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Majim, your little man is a tooooo handsome. You better watch those girls around him in the next 5 years, tee-hee!

LilDreamy, how you been, hun? Have you moved into your new place yet?

Eskimobabys, you get prettier the furthur along you get. I've seen your pics and I swear its true!

Speaking of Eskimobabys', (tee-hee) my good friend just had her precious bundle. She is caucasian and her baby's father is full Eskimo. Here's a pic of a pretty biracial baby girl, Nevaeh.......
 



Attached Files:







Mom and baby #5.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Karmci

Alaskan~ Congrats, 2 days till u see ur LO. How exciting.
I guess i would be nervous too.
I love the new baby name very cute.


----------



## LilDreamy

:cry:




alaskanwhitec said:


> Majim, your little man is a tooooo handsome. You better watch those girls around him in the next 5 years, tee-hee!
> 
> LilDreamy, how you been, hun? Have you moved into your new place yet?
> 
> Eskimobabys, you get prettier the furthur along you get. I've seen your pics and I swear its true!
> 
> Speaking of Eskimobabys', (tee-hee) my good friend just had her precious bundle. She is caucasian and her baby's father is full Eskimo. Here's a pic of a pretty biracial baby girl, Nevaeh.......

I move in on Wednesday! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

& With the 3rd Tri thread... I wanted to post on it... but I'm scared to now, because there is a Mod that is moving all "Group Threads" to a different section of the forums for groups. Which I think stinks really bad! No one ever goes on those side of the forums, it's depressing...

I don't want them to move our thread to a different location! 
& it's so slow over there... hopefully we can pick it up.

But gosh! You're having your baby sooo soon!! :D :D :happydance:

I can't wait to see your baby! 
Best Wishes! :D

& that is soo crazy! A Friend that I work with, when he asked me what I was naming the baby and at the time didn't know what I wanted to call her, he said I should call her AnnaLisa. It's a really cute name, but I made my guy come up with a name, and we're calling her Alexa. :)


----------



## blessed

Yay Alaskan! Can't wait to see your little one! :)


----------



## majm1241

alaskanwhitec said:


> Majim, your little man is a tooooo handsome. You better watch those girls around him in the next 5 years, tee-hee!
> 
> LilDreamy, how you been, hun? Have you moved into your new place yet?
> 
> Eskimobabys, you get prettier the furthur along you get. I've seen your pics and I swear its true!
> 
> Speaking of Eskimobabys', (tee-hee) my good friend just had her precious bundle. She is caucasian and her baby's father is full Eskimo. Here's a pic of a pretty biracial baby girl, Nevaeh.......

Thanks Hon! :hugs: I hear that a lot and love it but then I am like "Those girls better leave my baby alone!" :haha:

Prayers being sent your way Love for you and your Annalise! BEAUTIFUL name by the way! :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Alaskanwhitec good luck for your birth :) you will do great.. how exciting to meet your little one and what a lovely name x


----------



## Love3Hope4

Is it to late to get in on this thread? I'm not sure how I missed it before!! My husband is bi-racial Korean and white. I am white. We talk everyday about how bean is going to look!! More white? More Korean? Exciting!!


----------



## lindblum

good luck alaskanwhitec, hope it all goes well tomorrow :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Welcome love3hope4! :wave:

At the doctor doing my 1 hour GTT!! That stuff was good and tastes like Hawaiin Fruit Punch!!! Yummy!!! I'm starving and will probably make a well deserved trip to Chic Fil A for a yummy chicken Buscuit when done!

Hoping the doctor can help me out with this horrible headcold too!! :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Love3Hope4! :D

When is your due date and do you know the sex of baby so that I can add you?
:happydance:

& Majm! You are lucky your GTT drink tasted good.
Mine was DISGUISTING! It tasted like Flat Coke that had way too much syrup in it. :sick:


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> I don't know if I shared this on this thread. Here is Jace's pics from the first day of Kindergarten this Past Monday! :cloud9: My Beautiful Bi-Racial Baby Boy! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg
> Daddy Walking with him!
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-37.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg

& AWW!! He is sooo cute!

Did you cry when you sent him to school??? I know I would be in pieces. :lol:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Thanks Lil'...our due date is Feb 28, 2011 and we won't know the sex until 20wks...so 6 more weeks to go!!! Thanks again! Lil, I also see you are in Germany....military? We just got here 4wks ago. I am really struggling with things!! I am really hoping this gets easier!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Love3Hope4 said:


> Thanks Lil'...our due date is Feb 28, 2011 and we won't know the sex until 20wks...so 6 more weeks to go!!! Thanks again! Lil, I also see you are in Germany....military? We just got here 4wks ago. I am really struggling with things!! I am really hoping this gets easier!!

I'll add you! :D

Wow! You're in Otterbach?? I'm in Erlenbach, Stationed on ROB. You or your hubby must be stationed on ROB or Vogelweh?

It's a small world! :D

It will get easier! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

& YAY!

We have reached 90 Biracial baby bumps! :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## millward329

Yes is will definately get easier....look forward to a few weeks time when you may feel normal again:thumbup:


----------



## Love3Hope4

LilDreamy said:


> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lil'...our due date is Feb 28, 2011 and we won't know the sex until 20wks...so 6 more weeks to go!!! Thanks again! Lil, I also see you are in Germany....military? We just got here 4wks ago. I am really struggling with things!! I am really hoping this gets easier!!
> 
> I'll add you! :D
> 
> Wow! You're in Otterbach?? I'm in Erlenbach, Stationed on ROB. You or your hubby must be stationed on ROB or Vogelweh?
> 
> It's a small world! :D
> 
> It will get easier! :hugs:Click to expand...

Toooo funy! Yes, husband is at Vogelweh (he's army also) with AFN. The kids started school today (they are attending at Sembach) and they loved it. So that is one of my worries taken care of!!


----------



## Love3Hope4

millward329 said:


> Yes is will definately get easier....look forward to a few weeks time when you may feel normal again:thumbup:

 Mill, I keep telling myself that my hormones/emotions are making things seem extreme. This is our first overseas move. My first time really far from home. And it does seem to get easier each day....hoping it continues that way!!!


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I shared this on this thread. Here is Jace's pics from the first day of Kindergarten this Past Monday! :cloud9: My Beautiful Bi-Racial Baby Boy! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg
> Daddy Walking with him!
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-37.jpg
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg
> 
> & AWW!! He is sooo cute!
> 
> Did you cry when you sent him to school??? I know I would be in pieces. :lol:Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: 

I would have cried but I held the tears back. LOL I would have embarrassed Mark and he would have been mad at me! :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Love3Hope4 said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love3Hope4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lil'...our due date is Feb 28, 2011 and we won't know the sex until 20wks...so 6 more weeks to go!!! Thanks again! Lil, I also see you are in Germany....military? We just got here 4wks ago. I am really struggling with things!! I am really hoping this gets easier!!
> 
> I'll add you! :D
> 
> Wow! You're in Otterbach?? I'm in Erlenbach, Stationed on ROB. You or your hubby must be stationed on ROB or Vogelweh?
> 
> It's a small world! :D
> 
> It will get easier! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Toooo funy! Yes, husband is at Vogelweh (he's army also) with AFN. The kids started school today (they are attending at Sembach) and they loved it. So that is one of my worries taken care of!!Click to expand...

Wow, that's really cool. :D

I move into my house today! AH! & I'm due in like 5 weeks. I'm totally stressing. I went to the house yesterday, and the guy who SHOULD ALREADY be moved out, is still in there, and the place looks trashed. I was signing some stuff over, and this guy didn't even flush the toilet. I was furious! I'm moving in today, and having furniture delivered today, He better be moved out, and the place better be clean or we're going to have some major issues.

On a good note, A friend of mine is selling me a 3 piece living room set for only $600, they bought it for $3,000 :happydance:

It's a 3 seat sofa, a 2 Seat Sofa, and a 1 Seater, with an awning (which of course I think I'm going to put in the nursery. It's cream colored and my floors are wooden, so I think it will look great! I just need to get a dark red or Forest Green rug and a coffee table and I'll be set! :D


----------



## lindblum

Congrats! i hope it all goes smoothly... you have 5 weeks so that should be plenty of time.

Doesn't it say the place is to be clean before you move in on your contract?

I moved in 2 weeks before i was due, but dd was too eager and decided to make her entrance a week early...


----------



## millward329

Well bump is definately looking African to me....looking at the facial features on the scan today (when it stayed still marginally long enough) Couldn't see the sex so still on team yellow but have to go back for them to see the lower spine. Here's a piccy sorry it's small. Imagine the front crawl from sideways on and all will become clear. You can see bump pointing it's finger too:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LilDreamy

lindblum said:


> Congrats! i hope it all goes smoothly... you have 5 weeks so that should be plenty of time.
> 
> Doesn't it say the place is to be clean before you move in on your contract?
> 
> I moved in 2 weeks before i was due, but dd was too eager and decided to make her entrance a week early...

Yea it does, that's why I was upset at first.

Now I feel bad, because my landlord has been cleaning the hous for 8 hours straight and is saying she still has more to do. She's in her late 60's. I try to help but she won't let me. :nope:
But I love the place. It's AWSOME!! :D :happydance:

Wow... you were barely in for a week before your baby came. :O
That's crazy, but pretty cool. :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Has Alaskanwhitec had her baby already ??? :) good luck with your move lildreamy ! x


----------



## LilDreamy

The last thing I heard from her was....



alaskanwhitec said:


> Going in for my c-
> tion at 6am, I will update with pics, etc. as sooon as I'm able. Wish me luck, girls!

& that was on the 31st. :X

Hope she comes back on and announces it soon! :D 
EXCITING! :)


----------



## jessabella

just poping in to say we are having a girl..how exciting..cant wait to see what she looks like..as a side note..I just found out my husband is 1/4 Irish and 1/4 Scotish...
now im really interested!


----------



## majm1241

jessabella said:


> just poping in to say we are having a girl..how exciting..cant wait to see what she looks like..as a side note..I just found out my husband is 1/4 Irish and 1/4 Scotish...
> now im really interested!

Congratulations! :hugs: Welcome to Team :pink:!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! :happydance:

Welcome to team :pink: PINK! :pink: :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello everyone,what have i missed?


----------



## LilDreamy

Is the Bi-racial Bumps thread acting weird for anyone else?

When you look at it, before you click the link, it shows 0 pages and then it's all blank.... if I'm making any since. :shrug:

Hope it isn't messing up! :O

My feet are swelling soo horribly I can barely walk!
Trying to move in my house is turning into a real pain in the booty. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh wow.... it's because they movedour thread to groups thread.

GREAT! 

No one ever looks on here... I'm sorry but this really annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## Jayde1991

my back is really hurting today.
i thought i would give people on here some good new Addyson started walking :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow! :D

It's crazy how fast they grow up!
Like my friend... I swear it feels like she JUST had her baby last week... and he's already trying to crawl (he's really 4 months).

Congrats on Addy walking! :D :happydance:


----------



## delmeg10

Just wanted to let everyone know, I finally had my little boy...10 days overdue. I ended up having to have a repeat c-section. Jake Dylan was born on September 1st, weighing 9lbs 12oz and measuring 21 inches long. :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jake 002.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## halas

delmeg10 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, I finally had my little boy...10 days overdue. I ended up having to have a repeat c-section. Jake Dylan was born on September 1st, weighing 9lbs 12oz and measuring 21 inches long. :)

congratulations hes a big boy well done!!! i tottally forgot to anounce noahs birth on this thread and he now a month old a month gone to fast tbh. he was born august 3rd 11.20 pm weighing 8 lb 3 oz i got to have him in the same pool i had gabrielle was a quick 50 mins of established labour. heres a pic of him
 



Attached Files:







me gabrielle and noah.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









noah.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Congrats to you both delmeg and halas!! :happydance: Beautiful babies!!

Glad to see this thread again ^_^


----------



## lindblum

congrats delmeg and halas!

Hope you both are recovering well and getting enough sleep x


----------



## ~TLC~

Congrats to both! Babies look adorable!! =D


----------



## Jayde1991

LilDreamy said:


> Wow! :D
> 
> It's crazy how fast they grow up!
> Like my friend... I swear it feels like she JUST had her baby last week... and he's already trying to crawl (he's really 4 months).
> 
> Congrats on Addy walking! :D :happydance:

i know she has grown up so fast.
omg 4 months for trying to crawl that is so good,and Addy is just over 1 years old and she only just started to walk.my sisters little girl started to walk at 9 months.
thank you so much,she can chase after her sister when her sister plays with her toys lol :happydance:

congrates on all the new babies


----------



## blessed

Congratulations ladies! Your boys are beautiful~


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hello all,

Not posted in here for agggggessss!!! Just to recap my mum is half White/jamacian and dad is 100% from at Lucia..... So does that make me 3/4 west Indian? Lol

Anyway OH is White as White from uk. Not long now till we meet baby. Hoping we will have a brown baby!!!

Started my nct classes this week and it's making me extra excited!!!!! Lol.

Hope everyone Is doing great !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LilDreamy

Jayde1991 said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Wow! :D
> 
> It's crazy how fast they grow up!
> Like my friend... I swear it feels like she JUST had her baby last week... and he's already trying to crawl (he's really 4 months).
> 
> Congrats on Addy walking! :D :happydance:
> 
> i know she has grown up so fast.
> omg 4 months for trying to crawl that is so good,and Addy is just over 1 years old and she only just started to walk.my sisters little girl started to walk at 9 months.
> thank you so much,she can chase after her sister when her sister plays with her toys lol :happydance:
> 
> congrates on all the new babiesClick to expand...

He doesn't crawl yet, but he is getting there. :lol:
He sort of kicks his legs straight out, and flings himself forward. Lol!
It's really cute. But I think he'll be crawling really soon.

& AHHH! Those babies are soo CUTE!!! :D :cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

Anywho's... I finally put the crib together today... and OMGAH! That was soooo freakin hard. :lol:

I was given a crib, without any directions... it literally took me and my friend 3 hours to put it together. We couldn't for the life of us figure out how to put it together. :rofl:

But finally got it up and put all of the bedding in it. :D

YAY!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Congrats to both your babys so cute!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hey ladies....

Annalise is here, born 8/31/10 at 8:06am via c-section, weighing 6 lbs 8 oz. I'm pretty sore and tired. Will be posting more pics and details soon....
 



Attached Files:







Annalise in her swing #2.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ShanandBoc

Alaskanwhitec she is just beautiful

Congratulations!!! xoxoxox


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats to all the new babies ladies !!! :) and congrats to jayde on your little one walking! xxx


----------



## Hannaaisha

Congratulations on Annalise, beautiful name for a beautiful girl x


----------



## lindblum

congratulations! She's so adorable, she looks like a little princess in her baby throne! :p


----------



## LilDreamy

OMGOMG! She is sooo adorable! :D :D

CONGRATS! :happydance:

You're sooo lucky! I wish my baby girl was here... Can't wait to see her! :D
She is so precious... I love her hair! Deffinately looks like a little princess. :D

So for me... I have stinky news... My little girl has decided, that she was going to be in the head down position all pregnancy, until today... she has turned breech. :cry:

Only way I know she has turned breech is because she had hiccups, and I can feel them right under my ribs now, and her head was moving all over the place. :(

I really pray to God that she turns back over. I'm scared to death of a c- section... how was it.. :S


----------



## Hannaaisha

u can turn her urself! just squishy squash until she is the other way round or get the midwife to do it if ur scared.


----------



## blessed

Congratulations Alaskan! She's gorgeous! I love the swing!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

LilDreamy said:


> OMGOMG! She is sooo adorable! :D :D
> 
> CONGRATS! :happydance:
> 
> You're sooo lucky! I wish my baby girl was here... Can't wait to see her! :D
> She is so precious... I love her hair! Deffinately looks like a little princess. :D
> 
> So for me... I have stinky news... My little girl has decided, that she was going to be in the head down position all pregnancy, until today... she has turned breech. :cry:
> 
> Only way I know she has turned breech is because she had hiccups, and I can feel them right under my ribs now, and her head was moving all over the place. :(
> 
> I really pray to God that she turns back over. I'm scared to death of a c- section... how was it.. :S

Try to prevent a c-section if you can, I can't believe some people choose to have them, yikes! I heard of a trick with putting a flashlight to your lower belly to get baby to go head down, could be worth a try.
I have soooo many more pics I want to show you guys, I got this new digital camera and I can't figure out how to transfer the pics on my computer, I'm so sore and high on pain meds :wacko: I'm sure its simple I'm just a little slow right now, will probably have DH do it when he's able.
But I'm so happy my little one is here, I couldn't remember what life was like before the 31st of last month :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

Awwww alaskan, your baby is so cute <3 I love that swing. She looks perfect in it!! :D

What a lucky mommy :hugs:



Can I have a suggestion from people here?
Im not finding out the gender, but OH wants to know. I think we should either both know, or both don't.

Do you think it would be wrong to "forget" to tell him when the 20-week scan is so that he wont ask the sonographer to tell him? :blush:


----------



## lostnconfused

I'm having a biracial baby too, father is Japanese and I'm European (French, German, Scottish, Irish, Itallian). Hoping for a girl, but it's too early to know yet. Baby is due on April 6, 2011

And Marlarky, no it would not be wrong for you to "forget". I agree that you should either both know, or both not know


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations on all the new babies! They are ALL Gorgeous! Alaskan she is too cute! :hugs:

Welcome lostnconfused! :hugs:


----------



## halas

LilDreamy said:


> OMGOMG! She is sooo adorable! :D :D
> 
> CONGRATS! :happydance:
> 
> You're sooo lucky! I wish my baby girl was here... Can't wait to see her! :D
> She is so precious... I love her hair! Deffinately looks like a little princess. :D
> 
> So for me... I have stinky news... My little girl has decided, that she was going to be in the head down position all pregnancy, until today... she has turned breech. :cry:
> 
> Only way I know she has turned breech is because she had hiccups, and I can feel them right under my ribs now, and her head was moving all over the place. :(
> 
> I really pray to God that she turns back over. I'm scared to death of a c- section... how was it.. :S

 noah was breech until bout 36 weeks i got to turn by crawling around on the floor and doing the inversion it on spinning babies <i felt him turn after that.


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwwww three completely beautiful babies!! :) 

Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to the group LostnConfused! :D :happydance:
I'll add you. :D

& Thank you ladies for all of the advice. I will deffinately try the crawling on all fours and the light trick.

The only problem is that I think my baby turned breech because I was trying the all four's thing to have her turn to where she wasn't back to back... and it ended up making her flip completely.

I will try everything to prevent a c-section. :D

Sooo... I'm pretty much settled into my house now. :D
It's kind of empty... but will slowly start buying new furniture. My nursery is turning out good. I just need to buy a cute rug, play mat, and some cute pink pillows to go with the cream white couch I put in there, and hang a few things up on the wall and it will be complete lol: That sounds like everything). I'll take pictures when I can. :)

& Marlarky... I honestly don't know what to say. If your husband knew the sex of the baby and you didn't... that would defeat the whole purpose... plus I don't think he could keep it a secret. :lol:

But then again... I wouldn't have the will power not to find out the sex either. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

Marlarky, can't you persuade him otherwise? It's only a few months not knowing you can't get that time back! and i agree with above, if he knows he will most likely say he/she accidently while talking about baby and give it away...

I'm not finding out either, have the 20 week scan this friday and i'm going to stay strong :D

lildreamy - glad you managed to sort out your place (mostly) well before your due date!


----------



## blessed

WooHoo for being moved in LilDreamy! Now time for baby! :) :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Marlarky said:


> Awwww alaskan, your baby is so cute <3 I love that swing. She looks perfect in it!! :D
> 
> What a lucky mommy :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a suggestion from people here?
> Im not finding out the gender, but OH wants to know. I think we should either both know, or both don't.
> 
> Do you think it would be wrong to "forget" to tell him when the 20-week scan is so that he wont ask the sonographer to tell him? :blush:

It's completely your choice hun but I don't think it's very fair he misses out on the 20wk scan just for that reason :shrug: I think u should have a proper chat with him, try and make him reason with you so u don't miss out on having the scan together!! I know that if I was the man and my mrs did that to me I wouldn't be very happy! x


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Awwwwww, Daddy is so in love with his princess. Just had to share!
 



Attached Files:







Daddy Luvs #3.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LilDreamy

AWW! I dunno why... but from the side he looks like an actor... but I forgot his name.. :lol:

Soo precious! 

& thanks blessed! :D 

:happydance:

So two nights ago... I totally thought I was going into labor.
I hate too many funeons... because I was starving and nothing was open. S I started getting these sharp pains in my stomach that I thought were contractions... that turned into me throwing up non-stop. It was the worste feeling ever! Because when you throw up your stomach tightens... and it felt like I was about to push her out! :lol:

So I took a hot bath, and ended up drinking half a huge jug of sweet tea. & the pain went away.

I only have a month and one day left until baby! :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

LilDreamy said:


> AWW! I dunno why... but from the side he looks like an actor... but I forgot his name.. :lol:
> 
> Soo precious!
> 
> & thanks blessed! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So two nights ago... I totally thought I was going into labor.
> I hate too many funeons... because I was starving and nothing was open. S I started getting these sharp pains in my stomach that I thought were contractions... that turned into me throwing up non-stop. It was the worste feeling ever! Because when you throw up your stomach tightens... and it felt like I was about to push her out! :lol:
> 
> So I took a hot bath, and ended up drinking half a huge jug of sweet tea. & the pain went away.
> 
> I only have a month and one day left until baby! :D

I think he looks like Samuel L. Jackson, tee-hee! Especially when he wears his Kangol!

LilDreamy hows the breech presentation issue going? Are they keeping an eye on things? I pray your baby turns, there are maneuvers and tricks....Even if you have to have a c-section, you will be fine...I'm recovering alright, just had a bad reaction to the spinal they gave me, ugh! That was the worst!

Hope all are well, and hope you don't mind, I'll be posting more pics soon, I'm on :cloud9: and gone all gooey and want to share pics of my princess with my besty B and B Buddies!


----------



## FlatShoes

YES!!! He does look like Samuel L Jackson!!

Beautiful little girl and daddy looks so proud :)

Love it!

xx


----------



## LilDreamy

oH YEA... Ha! I can't believe I forgot his name! :lol:

& They aren't going to check and see if baby is still breech until the 20 september.
Fingers crossed that she turned. My tummy has been going all kinds of funny... so I'm hoping that's her turning. :D

So you had the epidural??? It was bad??? :S
I'm scared to death of needles... but I'm most deffinately going to get one done anyway!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahaha!

Im Samuel L. Jackson Mother F*****! :haha: im always randomly saying that! ur baby girl is too cute alaskanwhitec! look @ those Long fingers!


----------



## wishingforbub

Alaskan... your princess is just gorgeous!! and I agree, your hubby does look like samuel L. jackson !!! :)


----------



## xUniquex

Hi all!Haven't been around for a while as a lot has been going on!!

On August 23rd at 4.31pm my yellow bump turned BLUE !!

7 weeks and 2 days early,born via emergency c section due to breech presentation,our little man arrived and gave us a hearty scream weighing a brilliant 4lbs 14oz!!

He spent 14 days in hospital on the NICU and is now home with us,breastfeeding like a dream and already passed his birth weight!

It's be a nightmare month,with me in and out of hospital before they eventually decided to deliver and him being in hospital afterwards,but he was worth it all a million times over!

Not sure what to call him..we are thinking about Jemiah (je-my-ah) it means exhaulted by God.

He's our little fighter!

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/101_0222.jpg

https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/101_0212.jpg


----------



## lindblum

congratz on ur little boy!


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww! He is sooo precious! :D
Sorry you had such a rough time. I can't imagine what you went through, 14 days... But I'm so happy that he is well and finally home in your arms.

He is just so cute! :D


----------



## Karmci

I am sooo late, but CONGRATS Alaskan!!!!:happydance::happydance:
She is beautiful. Hope ur healing up well. 

I'm terrified of having a C-section, but i had a natural birth with DS and I cried my eyes out from the pain.

Congrats xuniquex~ I had a 32 week preemie, he stayed in the NICU for 6 weeks, so ur little man is doing great. They develop so well and qucikly u may not recognize him as the little bean that came too early.


----------



## Eskimobabys

xUniquex said:


> Hi all!Haven't been around for a while as a lot has been going on!!
> 
> On August 23rd at 4.31pm my yellow bump turned BLUE !!
> 
> 7 weeks and 2 days early,born via emergency c section due to breech presentation,our little man arrived and gave us a hearty scream weighing a brilliant 4lbs 14oz!!
> 
> He spent 14 days in hospital on the NICU and is now home with us,breastfeeding like a dream and already passed his birth weight!
> 
> It's be a nightmare month,with me in and out of hospital before they eventually decided to deliver and him being in hospital afterwards,but he was worth it all a million times over!
> 
> Not sure what to call him..we are thinking about Jemiah (je-my-ah) it means exhaulted by God.
> 
> He's our little fighter!
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/101_0222.jpg
> 
> https://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo264/yogipear/101_0212.jpg


Congrats! im so happy all is well!:hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Beautiful babies ladies! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Aww Unique! He's a doll! Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congratulations Unique he is just gorgeous, love the name too btw :D xoxox


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats Unique :) he is precious!


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwww Congrats Unique! He's so frikkin cute!!!

xx


----------



## Jayde1991

OMG congrates he is so cute


----------



## LilDreamy

AH! I can't wait any longer to have my baby girl!!

I was watching my friends 4 month old and he kept squeeking trying to speak... I was seriously tearing up.. :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Awe! congrats! He is so cute! :kiss:


----------



## Hannaaisha

Aww congratulations he is so lovely, he's got long fingers so might be a musician!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Congrats Unique, your little boy is too cute!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I believe it's 15 babies born now :happydance: Had my bi-racial twinnies. Here is my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578


----------



## Hannaaisha

Congratulations I_am_livid, they are soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

They are gorgeous hon! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## FlatShoes

I AM LIVID - they are absolutely beautiful!!!

Just off to read the story and comment

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats I_Am_Livid, your babies are just beautiful !!!!


----------



## blessed

I_AM_LIVID those babies are GORGEOUS!


----------



## LilDreamy

AHHHH! LOVE EM! Just wanna huge and Squeeze them, they are sooo cute!

Everyone's babies are sooo precious. You are all some very lucky mommies! Hope my baby girl looks just as cute as all of your's! :D 

:happydance:

:D CONGRATS! :D


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I_AM_LIVID said:


> I believe it's 15 babies born now :happydance: Had my bi-racial twinnies. Here is my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578
> 
> View attachment 114915
> View attachment 114916
> View attachment 114917

OMG, they are precious! You did awesome honey, congrats!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

alaskanwhitec said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> I believe it's 15 babies born now :happydance: Had my bi-racial twinnies. Here is my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578
> 
> View attachment 114915
> View attachment 114916
> View attachment 114917
> 
> 
> OMG, they are precious! You did awesome honey, congrats!Click to expand...

Just saw piccies of you princess... she is a looker! 

How are you recovering from your csection? I had one as well because both babies were breech and I'm still in pain, a week and 2 days later. I'm having afterpain contractions which are more painful than actual contractions. They paralyze me when I have gas in my tummy (TMI) and I don't know how to make them go away because the damned pain killers haven't done jack for me :growlmad:. Are you experiencing the same thing or am I the few unlucky?


----------



## ShanandBoc

I_AM_LIVID said:


> I believe it's 15 babies born now :happydance: Had my bi-racial twinnies. Here is my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578
> 
> View attachment 114915
> View attachment 114916
> View attachment 114917

OMG they are beautiful! congrats i am livid!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Yes Yes! How was your guys' csections?

Just so I can prepare myself just in case...

And Livid, I'm sorry to hear about your after pain... :(
That sounds horrible!


----------



## millward329

Team blue here I come ....there were some very obvious bits on today's follow up scan. He will probably be called Benaiah (Ben-I-ah) which is a biblical name meaning made by God.


----------



## Eskimobabys

I_AM_LIVID said:


> I believe it's 15 babies born now :happydance: Had my bi-racial twinnies. Here is my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ble-pride-twin-pics-included.html#post6827578
> 
> View attachment 114915
> View attachment 114916
> View attachment 114917

Oh my how much alike they look! very adorable!:happydance:


----------



## blessed

Millward - I'm a sucker for Biblical names.. love the meaning!


----------



## majm1241

millward329 said:


> Team blue here I come ....there were some very obvious bits on today's follow up scan. He will probably be called Benaiah (Ben-I-ah) which is a biblical name meaning made by God.

Congrats hon! What a Lovely Name! :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yes love the name too..... x


----------



## Jayde1991

Awww they are so cute congrates.
i am finally 30 weeks,it feels like its going to take so long till i see my baby


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats millward on team blue! :blue: :D :happydance:
The name is cute and original! :D Haven't heard it before.

Sooo... Now that I'm in my first house ever... I've learned that I am the biggest chicken in the world! Since I'm living by myself for now... the house is way too quite!

I was taking a bath on the bottom floor the other night, when I started to hear the house creaking, I was thinking... oh it's just normal creaking... then it started getting louder as if someone was walking around upstairs. I didn't even finish my bath, I flew out of there, and stayed the night back at my old room, that still had a bed and covers in it. :haha:

I don't think I was ever meant to live alone.

I want to get a puppy... but my landlord's husband is allergic to animals... so I didn't even bother asking. :/

So now everynight I go in my room, lock the door, and turn the laptop/dvd player up really loud. :haha:

Anyone else a big chicken when it comes to being in the house alone at night? Lol.

I can see it now... when my little girl grows up, she'll come into my room scared, and we'll both be hiding under the covers together. :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats millward on team blue! :blue: :D :happydance:
> The name is cute and original! :D Haven't heard it before.
> 
> Sooo... Now that I'm in my first house ever... I've learned that I am the biggest chicken in the world! Since I'm living by myself for now... the house is way too quite!
> 
> I was taking a bath on the bottom floor the other night, when I started to hear the house creaking, I was thinking... oh it's just normal creaking... then it started getting louder as if someone was walking around upstairs. I didn't even finish my bath, I flew out of there, and stayed the night back at my old room, that still had a bed and covers in it. :haha:
> 
> I don't think I was ever meant to live alone.
> 
> I want to get a puppy... but my landlord's husband is allergic to animals... so I didn't even bother asking. :/
> 
> So now everynight I go in my room, lock the door, and turn the laptop/dvd player up really loud. :haha:
> 
> Anyone else a big chicken when it comes to being in the house alone at night? Lol.
> 
> I can see it now... when my little girl grows up, she'll come into my room scared, and we'll both be hiding under the covers together. :haha:

im SO glad i have my dog! i hate being alone!


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats millward on team blue! :blue: :D :happydance:
> The name is cute and original! :D Haven't heard it before.
> 
> Sooo... Now that I'm in my first house ever... I've learned that I am the biggest chicken in the world! Since I'm living by myself for now... the house is way too quite!
> 
> I was taking a bath on the bottom floor the other night, when I started to hear the house creaking, I was thinking... oh it's just normal creaking... then it started getting louder as if someone was walking around upstairs. I didn't even finish my bath, I flew out of there, and stayed the night back at my old room, that still had a bed and covers in it. :haha:
> 
> I don't think I was ever meant to live alone.
> 
> I want to get a puppy... but my landlord's husband is allergic to animals... so I didn't even bother asking. :/
> 
> So now everynight I go in my room, lock the door, and turn the laptop/dvd player up really loud. :haha:
> 
> Anyone else a big chicken when it comes to being in the house alone at night? Lol.
> 
> I can see it now... when my little girl grows up, she'll come into my room scared, and we'll both be hiding under the covers together. :haha:

YES!!!!! Ask Mark! LOL I am a BIG Weenie! Just last night I was crying because he wanted to watch some movie on Netflix about Dolls coming to life and killing people! :cry: I lay on his lap and fell asleep while he watched it with my back facing the tv. I wouldn't even look! I am TERRIFIED of Dolls and clowns! Those Porcelain Dolls! I HATE THEM!!! Then next he watches some dumb clown movie! :( Before all of that we watched "A Haunting in Connetticut" and that was SCARY!!!!! :cry:

Also, when he leaves for work and it is dark out still, I grab JAce and put him in bed with me and I am still scared! :haha: I hear noises too and Mark says I have got some imagination!


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> YES!!!!! Ask Mark! LOL I am a BIG Weenie! Just last night I was crying because he wanted to watch some movie on Netflix about Dolls coming to life and killing people! :cry: I lay on his lap and fell asleep while he watched it with my back facing the tv. I wouldn't even look! I am TERRIFIED of Dolls and clowns! Those Porcelain Dolls! I HATE THEM!!! Then next he watches some dumb clown movie! :( Before all of that we watched "A Haunting in Connetticut" and that was SCARY!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Also, when he leaves for work and it is dark out still, I grab JAce and put him in bed with me and I am still scared! :haha: I hear noises too and Mark says I have got some imagination!

Me and sam have come to the agreement that Emma's not allowed to have Dolls :D lol


----------



## majm1241

^^ :rofl:


----------



## blessed

I don't do scary movies at all... i'm such a wuss... clowns freak me out... dolls with the blinkie type eyes... *shudder* its late, lets not talk about this now... :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

Hey ladies! I am full term today, woo-hoo! As of friday I am not dilated at all, but my cervix is thinned and baby has definitely dropped! Everyone is thinking she will come early, I hope so, lol. So done being pregnant and huge and I just want my baby here!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eskimobabys said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> YES!!!!! Ask Mark! LOL I am a BIG Weenie! Just last night I was crying because he wanted to watch some movie on Netflix about Dolls coming to life and killing people! :cry: I lay on his lap and fell asleep while he watched it with my back facing the tv. I wouldn't even look! I am TERRIFIED of Dolls and clowns! Those Porcelain Dolls! I HATE THEM!!! Then next he watches some dumb clown movie! :( Before all of that we watched "A Haunting in Connetticut" and that was SCARY!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Also, when he leaves for work and it is dark out still, I grab JAce and put him in bed with me and I am still scared! :haha: I hear noises too and Mark says I have got some imagination!
> 
> Me and sam have come to the agreement that Emma's not allowed to have Dolls :D lolClick to expand...

Dont watch Dead Silence then, scariest doll movie ever


----------



## ShanandBoc

blessed said:


> I don't do scary movies at all... i'm such a wuss... clowns freak me out... dolls with the blinkie type eyes... *shudder* its late, lets not talk about this now... :blush:

MIL has already got Ellie a doll, and it has blinky eyes....and she sleeps with one of them open! :shock::argh:


----------



## LilDreamy

^^ :haha: LOL!

That doll would not make it in my house.
One eye open... OMGAH! :lol:

I remember when I was little, my aunt made me and my brother life size clown dolls... Holy crap! She should have known better, since she herself is scared of clowns. :lol:

I used to throw him in my closet and shut the door, and my brother would sneak into my room late at night, open the closet door which was right infront of my bed and set up the clown where it would be sitting there staring at me when I woke up. I always managed to wake up when it was still dark and scream my head off. :lol:

And when I was about 12, my mom bought me a doll, I swear looked just like Chuckie! She learned quick that I didn't want it. :lol: She tried to give it to my cousin, and she cried when she saw it too. :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha i had a life sized clown too. How do they always look evil?

Freaky looking thing.


----------



## LilDreamy

Just saw that BrownlieB had her baby! :D

:happydance:

Here is her birthstory!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/412594-brownlieb-has-had-her-baby-birth-story-induction-c-sec-those-interested.html


----------



## LilDreamy

ShanandBoc said:


> haha i had a life sized clown too. How do they always look evil?
> 
> Freaky looking thing.

I hated clowns ever since I saw that movie "It" and "Killer Clowns"

:lol:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Damn you Stephen King!!


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> YES!!!!! Ask Mark! LOL I am a BIG Weenie! Just last night I was crying because he wanted to watch some movie on Netflix about Dolls coming to life and killing people! :cry: I lay on his lap and fell asleep while he watched it with my back facing the tv. I wouldn't even look! I am TERRIFIED of Dolls and clowns! Those Porcelain Dolls! I HATE THEM!!! Then next he watches some dumb clown movie! :( Before all of that we watched "A Haunting in Connetticut" and that was SCARY!!!!! :cry:
> 
> Also, when he leaves for work and it is dark out still, I grab JAce and put him in bed with me and I am still scared! :haha: I hear noises too and Mark says I have got some imagination!
> 
> Me and sam have come to the agreement that Emma's not allowed to have Dolls :D lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dont watch Dead Silence then, scariest doll movie everClick to expand...

I've seen it and I agree!!! I HATE that movie!!! I Hate those Dummy Dolls!!!


----------



## blessed

Mrs. Stokes - Ooo.. sounds like baby is making way!! :) :)


Never heard of the movie Dead Silence, I will be sure not to watch it. Hubby likes to play tricks on me and tell me that some movies are not scary, I need to start researching on my own!


----------



## majm1241

Natasha Mark likes to sacre me! Especially after watching a scary movie! :growlmad: Like I will go upstairs and he says "Watch out I think I heard some ....... up there!" Makes me SO MAD! LOL


----------



## blessed

What's wrong with our men April?? Maybe I need to start swinging harder when he keeps trying to scare me! That might teach a lesson...... (I doubt it though, most of the time its just funny to him :( )


----------



## majm1241

Lol Oh yeah, he cracks up and calls me a wuss!!! Lol


----------



## LilDreamy

I just got done watching that movie / documentary called "Good Hair" by Chris Rock.... and omg... do I have so much to learn!

I told my guy that I was so scared I was going to mess up her hair, and he "joked" and said I was going to be unfit... but I couldn't really take it as a joke... I tried to laugh it off, but told him, that that was really messed up for him to say.

Whoops... :blush:

The day is getting near, I'm about to just fill my brain full of Youtube videos and stuff on how to make my babies hair look really cute. :D
I'll show him. >:l


----------



## wishingforbub

Lildreamy, howcome you are so worried about your LO's hair LOL? does your OH have really afro hair? most mixed babies have mixed hair, so chances are your LO's hair wll be very tame. you will be fine hun don't worry about it. xx :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

:lol:

Because I stink at my own hair... and my hair is simple.
I don't even know what my guy's hair is like. He cuts it so short, and has always kept it that way. I've tried to sneak and find a picture of him when he was younger, but no luck. :haha:

I think this one Youtube video has traumatized me for life. This woman ruined her babies hair, she literally had spots of bald spots... As much as I tell myself not to worry... I do anyway. :D


----------



## blessed

lol LilDreamy! I totally understand! My DH has very kinky afro hair... and my hair is really long and super curly (not kinky curly, just curly) so the chances of our daughter having my hubby's kind of hair are kind of high and MAN, I will NOT know how to handle it! lol I've done some of his younger cousin's hair for practice, and its not easy! (but those girls are already 7 and 10 :shrug:) I know a baby's hair is much easier to handle... we'll be alright LilDreamy! I've already found some products I will use when my LO is older :)


----------



## Karmci

Lildreamy~ I am truly cracking up!!!:rofl:

I must admit though, i want a little girl soooo bad, but she may have to deal with the same hair do till she's 13. I can't comb little girls hair. I barely brush my sons hair!

My neice is half black/ half italian and her hair was impossible for me. It was soooo tight and curly (but really beautiful). My sister always seemed to make it work, so dont worry u'll get a hang of it.


----------



## wishingforbub

LOL lildreamy... you will be fine :) just no chemicals LOL.. :) you will manage and will lots of time to practise once LO is here xx


----------



## Hannaaisha

Don't put any chemicals until they are older they don't need it really and give the hair lots of moisture and don't wash it as often. If you style it all the time it will damage too easily so its best to go natural which is easy enough! x


----------



## AriannasMama

I feel the same about LO's hair, lol. I just want it to look nice. OH's daughter has VERY manageable hair though, she is also mixed white/black, so I am guessing LO will have similar hair, if not his family is going to have to teach me to take care of her hair, lol.


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha:

When she get's a few months old, I'll have to show you ladies my progress & take pictures. :lol:

:D

Hopefully! It's good progress. :D :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe im sure it wil be!
Lildreamy it's almost time for you for your LO to arrive !!! :) how exciting !!


----------



## LilDreamy

Very exciting, and very scary! :lol:

Just hoping that my fiance will be able to make it to the birth!
He has to go back to work 2 days before due date. :O!

And he hasn't even told them he's expecting a baby soon. :/
He better get his tail in gear! I don't think it's hit him yet that we're having a baby.

Men...

& You've just hit your 99 days mark! Congrats! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks hun :) yes finally double digits!! I want the time to fly LOL
Oh i hope he can be there when your LO comes!.. i think it takes them a while for the baby to "sink" into their systems.. bless 'em.


----------



## Eskimobabys

My 32wk scan!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/415575-my-32wks-3d-4d-scan-must-see.html


----------



## Karmci

Eskimobabys said:


> My 32wk scan!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/415575-my-32wks-3d-4d-scan-must-see.html

Oh, she is beautiful!!!! You must be super anxious now to see her.

I love the 4D scans, cant wait for mine (long time away)


----------



## LilDreamy

She is precious! :D
How exciting! :D

Soooo yesterday I went and bought 3 hair products that different people have said works for babies hair.

This one product called Pink Hair Lotion
https://afrodesire.com/images/138.jpg

Some Organic Olive Oil
https://media.onsugar.com/files/users/7/73323/37_2007/fab_16.jpg

And...
Another conditioner that was meant for biracial/dark baby hair.... but I completely forgot the name.

It's something & Precious. :shrug:

Are these products good? And of course I won't use anything but olive oil at first, until her hair can handle a little bit more for the Pink Hair Lotion, which I found on a different biracial forum that it works. :shrug: :D


----------



## majm1241

Love her Kayla!!! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy - I would recommend just pure extra virgin olive oil for baby's hair in the beginning... and not a lot! a super tiny dot... You'll be surprised how manageable her hair is going to be at first.... later on is when the trouble kicks in! lol Then Pink Lotion is great! I used it for my hair when I was younger :)


----------



## lindblum

blessed said:


> LilDreamy - I would recommend just pure extra virgin olive oil for baby's hair in the beginning... and not a lot! a super tiny dot... You'll be surprised how manageable her hair is going to be at first.... later on is when the trouble kicks in! lol Then Pink Lotion is great! I used it for my hair when I was younger :)

i agree, i think you could probably get away with using only oil to start with. I use almond, jojoba and coconut oil in mine and in DD's - just a few drops of one at a time. 

Eskimobabys - lovely photos :)


----------



## Marlarky

Awww eskimobabys your scan is so cute! Great photos <3

I am finally getting my first and only OFFICIAL scan (2d) on Oct. 4!!!
I am too excited for this! I had an emergency scan at 12+6, but the sonographer didnt let me see much because it was for an emergency case, but i did get a picture :)
Of course all you can really see at that stage was the big head and belly and barely the arms and legs. She didnt even let me see the heart beat :(

But this time I am going to see everything about my little baby! I am not feeling ANY movement at all yet and I am almost 18 weeks! So hopefully I will start feeling something by 20 weeks. I will be EXACTLY 20 weeks at my scan!!

What all will they show/tell me? Will I learn how big baby is, weight so far, etc. etc.!??!?
I just want to make sure I dont miss ANYTHING!! :D


<3


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww... your first and only? That really stinks. :( How come they only give you the one??

Well at your 20 week scan... it actually lasts a good 20-30 minutes.

They have to check all of your babies organs, measure everything. Check her heart and make sure all of the chambers are there and working properly. They have to measure her length, and the circumfrance of her head. Then they will look at her facial features, make sure it's all good. They mainly check her nose and lips. To make sure there isn't a clift lip, and to make sure the nose potrudes, because if the nose is small and doesn't protrude much then it could be a sign of down syndrom I think??? :shrug:

Anyways, don't let any of this scare you! I'm sure your baby is going to be perfectly happy and healthy! I'm really excited for you! and be careful, the jelly they put on your belly is cold!!! Have fun! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea... and thanks for the advise on the oils. :lol:

I was looking at all of the oils... and omgah! I couldn't for the life of me remember which one to get. I never knew there were so many oils. :lol:

There was like... carrot oil, olive oil, almond oil, anykind of oil you can think of, they had it. I just looked at the shelf like I was crazy. :haha:

& this was the other product https://redboxcosmetics.co.uk/images/SPDM0000041.jpg

But like you ladies said, I'll just use the one little drop of pure olive oil, or the other ones you mentioned. :D
I'm not going to worry about it anymore. Thanks for relieving some of my stress. :lol:


----------



## Marlarky

That is how it is in America, unless you pay for others. Only one around the 20 week mark.. :(


----------



## majm1241

I'm American and they have given me 3 now. I get my 4D on the 24th too! :happydance: I think it is based off of your doctor's office and/or insurance though.


----------



## Marlarky

Yeah I have gov't insurance. So just one for me.


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm American as well... but military.... so dunno if it's different.
Required to have 2 but I got a 3rd one because my midwife is awsome! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Well I finally came around to taking pictures of my new house and nursery.
The nursery was just thrown together... I haven't really been able to do anything with it.

I still have alot to do, like get a rug, changing table, and more wall decor.
But this will do for now. :/
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









nursery6.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









nursery7.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









nursery3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









nursery8.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry for the triple post!
Would only let me put 5 photo's on one post. :haha:

Anywho... Here is my Full Term (37+2) Bump.
And a picture of this couch someone was trying to throw out. It has stains from a red pillow on it, so I tried to put a couch cover on it, and obviously.... it won't fit this type of shaped couch! :haha: Oh wells... I tried. Lol. Maybe when I don't have this big ol bump anymore, I'll be able to work with it and fix it up. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7









nursery4.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShanandBoc

Love it Lil dreamy, its so roomy!!! :D


----------



## blessed

Such a great nursery!


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy said:


> I'm American as well... but military.... so dunno if it's different.
> Required to have 2 but I got a 3rd one because my midwife is awsome! :)

We are Military too.


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy Love the Room and Your cute Bump! :D HTH did you manage to button up your jeans!!!??? LOL :thumbup:


----------



## mixedmama

LilDreamy said:


> She is precious! :D
> How exciting! :D
> 
> Soooo yesterday I went and bought 3 hair products that different people have said works for babies hair.
> 
> This one product called Pink Hair Lotion
> https://afrodesire.com/images/138.jpg
> 
> Some Organic Olive Oil
> https://media.onsugar.com/files/users/7/73323/37_2007/fab_16.jpg
> 
> And...
> Another conditioner that was meant for biracial/dark baby hair.... but I completely forgot the name.
> 
> It's something & Precious. :shrug:
> 
> Are these products good? And of course I won't use anything but olive oil at first, until her hair can handle a little bit more for the Pink Hair Lotion, which I found on a different biracial forum that it works. :shrug: :D

Those products are good, I've used them on my hair (I'm mixed race myself with relaxed hair) BUT I wouldn't recommend using them on a baby younger than 2. You probably won't need to anyway hun. I doubt your LOs hair would be very afro-ish, but even if she does have afro hair it'll be very soft at first, so you're better off sticking to natural oils xxx


----------



## Karmci

Marlarky said:


> That is how it is in America, unless you pay for others. Only one around the 20 week mark.. :(

Thats odd??? I'm in the US aswell
Did you at least have a 12 week NT Scan?

I'm scheduled for 4 scans and more if needed (i'm high risk for a preemie)
It could be ur insuranc. DH's insurance is crap so i use mine as the primary.

Lildreamy~ Lovely room for a nursery.

Does anyone have nursey ideas? Heres mine.., have no idea how i will pull of the boy design?????


----------



## Awaiting3

I see you're due any day now, so I'm not sure if you'll feel like keeping up with this thread much longer, but I am a BBM (Biracial Baby Maker) and I'm due March. 31st with my third gorgeous biracial baby! I'm White (mostly german) and the father is sexy African American lol
Hope your labor and delivery are great!!!
Oh and P.S...I'm not sure what flavor the baby is just yet lol I'll be sure to let you know when I find out!


----------



## Jayde1991

My cousin went into labour today :)
she is giving birth to her first child and its a girl :)


----------



## Awaiting3

Jayde1991 said:


> My cousin went into labour today :)
> she is giving birth to her first child and its a girl :)

Is your cousin the one who started this post? Either way....congrats to her :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Awaiting3 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> My cousin went into labour today :)
> she is giving birth to her first child and its a girl :)
> 
> Is your cousin the one who started this post? Either way....congrats to her :)Click to expand...

no she is not being she is in hospital,she went into hospital.
awww thanks i will tell her congrats once she has given birth and out of hospital :baby:


----------



## wishingforbub

COngrats to your cousin Jayde xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Lildreamy...lovely nursery and what a gorgeous full term bump !! so neat :)


----------



## LilDreamy

majm1241 said:


> LilDreamy Love the Room and Your cute Bump! :D HTH did you manage to button up your jeans!!!??? LOL :thumbup:

:haha:

These pants are actually pretty stretchy. They haven't given me much problem until recently! :lol:

And for some odd reason, the buttoning them isn't the hard part... it's the unbuttoning that is next to impossible. :haha: Becuase I have to sort of try and suck in... and there is no such thing as sucking in anymore. Lol.

& Welcome to the group Awaiting! :D :happydance:
Even after I have my baby, I think we should still keep this thread just so we can show off our babies, and ask questions that may come up. I might change the name To Bi-racial Bumps & Babies. 

And congrats to your cousin Jayde! :D :happydance:

Today we went and toured the labor rooms... and it just so happened that a woman was going into labor right next door and we could hear her scream with each push... omgah... talk about chills down my spine! I almost passed out I got so nervous! :lol:

Baby is right around the corner... AH!:dohh:


----------



## blessed

Ah Lil Dreamy!! Hubby and I have been to Labor and Delivery twice now (once for a tour, and the other time for a mini scare...) and we always talk about how we're going to hear somebody screaming their head off... hasn't happened yet! We were kind of bummed about it to be honest... lol thats terrible for me to say! :dohh:


----------



## lindblum

nice bump lildreamy!


----------



## SRTBaby

My little boy has Mongolian Spots, we didnt know what it was i just learned what it was today.

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/394604-mongolian-blue-spot-caucasian-babies.html


----------



## LilDreamy

Goodness. I just googles it, I never heard of these either. Do they hurt? And do they go away, or is it kind of like a birth mark?

Glad to hear you had your baby, Congrats! :D

& Thanks Lindbulm! :D

& Blessed, we kept trying to hear if the baby would come out and cry.
And I swear... 30 seconds after we left the labor area, we heard the intercom announce the baby was born. So that stunk! Horrible timing. :(


----------



## LilDreamy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/419263-introducing-javan-lee-culp-haywood-born-his-due-date-my-birthday.html

Just saw that BirthdayBaby had her baby! :happydance:


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> COngrats to your cousin Jayde xx

thank you,i told her and she says thank you to everyone.

@LilDreamy -- thank you.

After 10 hours in labour is gave birth to a beatiful baby girl called Brooke Victori,she weigh 6lb.he dad is filopino and her mum is spainish,irish and english.
Here is my new little cousin Brooke Victori
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ch8coo.jpg


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw just beautiful Jayde, thanks for sharing x


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaw jayde she is gorgeous !! :) and congrats to the new babies ! ;) xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde!! Such a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

*tear*

Very precious baby! :D

I saw a friend of mines 4 week old today... and I almost started crying... :shrug: :haha:
I'm so ready to hold my baby in my arms. :D


----------



## lindblum

Jayde, your cousins' baby is gorgeous!

SRTBaby, i've never heard of that, do you have mongolian in your family?


----------



## blessed

awww! what precious baby! I love them! lol :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Hello ladies!!! Any updates with anyone?

I assume I am still at 1cm and 75% effaced (that was on Thursday) but I have been having weak/light period cramps since Friday and lost my plug Friday as well, I HOPE Arianna is coming soon!


----------



## blessed

sounds like she is!!! Come on baby! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Jayde1991 shes so cute my friend is half filipino and white and her husband is also half filipino and white! hahaah but my friend is fair skinned and her hubby is dark there baby girl has the cutest squinty eyes!


----------



## kglo

A little 7lb 6oz boy born on Monday 20th Sept after a 40 hour labour. 

He's well and so am I. 

I was very shocked at the labour after having just 4 hour labours with my first 2 babies. The 40 hours was active labour, painful and bearable for about 12 hours. 

I went through 3 sets of staff changes as well, LOL. 

He's here and I am totally in love with him. We have called him Vincent.


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on the little one kglo ! :) can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats kglo!! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

yay! Congrats! :D :D

:happydance:

& WOWZ 40 Hours!


----------



## lindblum

congrats kglo! glad you are both doing fine :flower:


----------



## blessed

Congrats!! Glad labor is FINALLY over for you... sheez 40 hours! You're a strong woman!


----------



## Eskimobabys

kglo congrts! my mother had a 38hr labor! i hope my labor isnt that long!!


----------



## Marlarky

Congratulations on your baby boy!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

eek. This is my second to last weekend until baby! :O

My "Fiance" has failed to come see me every weekend for the past 5 weekends... even though he said he would come... I wonder if he'll come this weekend and suprise me? :/
Oh well... My mom is flying in on the 30th.

If my "Fiance" isn't here for the birth... then It's going to be official... I think I'm going to call it quits. :(
Just feel so horrible bringing another baby in the world without a father.
Praying that doesn't happen. :/


----------



## FlatShoes

LilDreamy said:


> eek. This is my second to last weekend until baby! :O
> 
> My "Fiance" has failed to come see me every weekend for the past 5 weekends... even though he said he would come... I wonder if he'll come this weekend and suprise me? :/
> Oh well... My mom is flying in on the 30th.
> 
> If my "Fiance" isn't here for the birth... then It's going to be official... I think I'm going to call it quits. :(
> Just feel so horrible bringing another baby in the world without a father.
> Praying that doesn't happen. :/

Aww babes, hope you're ok. How horrible of him not to make the effort. 

Either way, with or without him, you'll be a wonderful mother and give your child all the love and guidance it needs. And thats all that counts!!!

x:hugs:


----------



## mixedmama

LilDreamy said:


> eek. This is my second to last weekend until baby! :O
> 
> My "Fiance" has failed to come see me every weekend for the past 5 weekends... even though he said he would come... I wonder if he'll come this weekend and suprise me? :/
> Oh well... My mom is flying in on the 30th.
> 
> If my "Fiance" isn't here for the birth... then It's going to be official... I think I'm going to call it quits. :(
> Just feel so horrible bringing another baby in the world without a father.
> Praying that doesn't happen. :/

Awww I'm sorry hun :hugs: I hope he makes the effort to see you! Right now he needs to prove himself, but don't worry because you'd be a wonderful mum with or without him. xx

On the plus side I found a nice website for styling tips and hairstyles for mixed/afro hair - https://beadsbraidsbeyond.blogspot.com/
The hairstyles are so cute!!! Can't wait for our little girls to get older so we can start experimenting.

xxx


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy - *hugs* I hope things can work out hon! If not, know that it will be okay :)


----------



## AriannasMama

baby still isnt here despite all the cramps and loosing my plug, I haven't even dilated more! lol. I think she is just stubborn like her daddy :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

Does anyone on here have issues with their mother in law becuase you both are 2 different races??

My MIL speaks Spanish (Mexican) and so do I, but Im by no means fluent. and she speaks to me so fast and my brain cant register it as fast as she speaks and then yells at me that i dont know spanish. It's like, yes I do, can you just freakin speak a little slower for me please?!?!??

And she always tells my DH that he should have married a Mexican girl becuase she doesnt like American girls. And that our baby should only speak Spanish because "all of the baby's family speaks spanish". Wtf?? What about my family? Theyre irish and all they know from the Spanish language is "Cerveza!"

Well her baby is going to be half American so she better get f**kin ready because the baby is going to speak just as much English as Spanish. 

And the baby has TWO grandmothers. Not just her.


Sorry for my rant, I just really wanted to get that out. Sorry everyone :blush:


----------



## Marlarky

I just thought we were past this whole thing about me being American. She came here from Mexico... didn't she ever think one of her three boys could possibly fall in love with an American girl????


----------



## majm1241

Tell her if she has a problem to go back! I hate when they think we should learn there language. I get along with My Mexican MIL just great! I'm sorry she is being like this! :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

Awww thanks Majm. I know, it is ridiculous. Does your MIL speak english? I learned soooooo much Spanish just to get along with this woman and she wont learn a word of english for me. 

We went to subway together last week and the kid making the sandwiches was Chinese and she thought he was Mexican and was speaking spanish to the kid and he looked so scared. She was like screaming at him because he wasnt understanding him and I was trying to translate to the kid and then she was screaming at me while I was trying to tell her that he doesnt speak spanish. She was acting like a crazy woman!!

I was getting so mad. She yells at my DH that I am "forgetting" my spanish. Maybe I just dont feel like speaking your language when I see you because everytime I see you its past midnight and Im tired and have a headache and translating is too much for me when I am really tired like that.

She is oone of those mom's who would keep her son locked up forever and never let him out. She has serious "letting-go" issues. If we dont see her for 2 days she tells my husband that he doesnt love her anymore. Wtf???? Hes married now, can't we have some "US" time for once?


----------



## majm1241

My MIL speaks Spanglish. Actually, She is Spanish. Not Mexican! Oops! But still! Mark is the only one in his family that does not speak Spanish. He just never cared to learn. I'm sorry your MIL is being Loca!!! LOL Does your DH feel like he needs to meet his Mother's needs? I mean she needs to definitely cut that umbilical cord already! Geez!


----------



## Marlarky

LMFAO!!! omg you said it perfectly- she needs to cut the umbilical cord! That is exactly what their relationship is like!!!!!!!

Yeah, he does feel like he needs to meet her needs. For example, he always makes excuses to go to her house after work (he gets off at 10:30 and wont come home to me until like 2am because he is at her house that whole time and then he still expects me to cook for him at 2am and stay up with him. Ummm my body is making a baby and gets freaking tired wayyyyy before 2 am!!) 

And then tonight, he said that he is going to sleep at her house because he has "something" to do in the morning and it is closer to her house than ours, and he is making me stay at my mom's house becuase he doesnt want me sleeping at our house alone. It makes seriously no sense at all. He is 27. I think its time for sleepovers at mommy's house to be over.

He promised me it wouldnt be like this once we moved. 5 month later, it's still like this!!
His claim: "Latinos are always going to be close to family. Youre American so you wouldnt understand!" Okay, I get that you are really close to family and I don't have a lot of family like you do, but do you have to freakin see you mom every damn night???????


----------



## majm1241

Mark is Latino and he talks to his mom like every 3 months! Lol


----------



## Marlarky

lol yeahh idont know its just a crazy situation. My MIL has been being a big B-I-T. Lately, if you get my drift. DH is even a little fed up with it. Once the baby comes, he will realize that he has bigger responsilities. If not, then "Adios!" but im pretty sure he's realizing it. It's just taking time.

Then again I might just be making excuses for him! But the hormones have me thinking crazy so I dont really know whatst going on lol!


----------



## LilDreamy

Gosh... I don't think I could handle your situation! I would be fuming! How can a mother, Regardless if she is a mother in law act like that? & treat you like that? She should be supporting you since you are the mother of her soon to be grandchild. I mean this is America... she shouldn't be mad at you or anyone for not being able to speak spanish as well as her or at all. Why do people always feel like we have to accomodate to them? As if it's a one way street and not a two way. She should make as much as an effort as you do. :shrug:

& wow with him being so connected to his mom like that. I can see her coming over and having dinner with you guys every now and then, but him spending the night with her??

The only reason my mom would ever stay the night at my grandmothers was if it was a holiday. And the only time my Fiance would stay the night at his home is during the holiday because we live across the world from them.

Blah... I hope things get better between you and your MiL. I don't know how you can handle it. I think I would have already gone off. :lol:

I don't know what it's like to have a MiL. My fiance's mom pased away a year and a half ago before I could meet her. I was already scared to death of meeting her... I can only imagine what it would have been like if she acted like that? Now I'm scared to death of meeting his family... :lol:


----------



## Marlarky

Thanks.. Yeahh it is really effed up and I have snapped a couple times. She tells my OH that I am a bad wife and stuff like that. Basically telling him how I should act. 

I dont go visit her because she pisses me off. 
I almost dont even want the baby to around her.
And that's really bad!!


----------



## LilDreamy

I can understand where you're coming from.

Can only hope to God she changes and becomes a bit more barable. :/

Try not to let her stress you out too much.
& I'm sure your husband will come around, and she'l start to get to him soon to. :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lil dreamy hope u and LO start getting treated the way you deserve, and marlarky i sympathise and i understand believe me!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> Does anyone on here have issues with their mother in law becuase you both are 2 different races??
> 
> My MIL speaks Spanish (Mexican) and so do I, but Im by no means fluent. and she speaks to me so fast and my brain cant register it as fast as she speaks and then yells at me that i dont know spanish. It's like, yes I do, can you just freakin speak a little slower for me please?!?!??
> 
> And she always tells my DH that he should have married a Mexican girl becuase she doesnt like American girls. And that our baby should only speak Spanish because "all of the baby's family speaks spanish". Wtf?? What about my family? Theyre irish and all they know from the Spanish language is "Cerveza!"
> 
> Well her baby is going to be half American so she better get f**kin ready because the baby is going to speak just as much English as Spanish.
> 
> And the baby has TWO grandmothers. Not just her.
> 
> 
> Sorry for my rant, I just really wanted to get that out. Sorry everyone :blush:

Well if she doesnt like American Girls she can take her butt back to Mexico!!! geez!!! my MIL is from mexico and she doesnt have a problem with me not speaking Spanish or we me being american i like how she thinks its only HER side of the family that matters!!! boo hoo tell her get off her high horse! :roll:


----------



## Marlarky

lol thank you!! it makes me mad that she never makes the effort to learn any english for me. I always ask her how to say things in Spanishh but she never asks me how to say it in English. She is on a high horse!! Every holiday we go with his parents and his family but we never go with mine. Like wtf is that??

And my birthday is new year's eve, so I like to go out for my birthday, and he just wants to go to his family's because it is a holiday. We spend every holiday with his family so on my birthday, I want it to be just us!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> lol thank you!! it makes me mad that she never makes the effort to learn any english for me. I always ask her how to say things in Spanishh but she never asks me how to say it in English. She is on a high horse!! Every holiday we go with his parents and his family but we never go with mine. Like wtf is that??
> 
> And my birthday is new year's eve, so I like to go out for my birthday, and he just wants to go to his family's because it is a holiday. We spend every holiday with his family so on my birthday, I want it to be just us!

ewww spending ur birthday with her?!!? heck no we spend new years together not at his fam or mine and we fit BOTH family's in on the holidays! thats unfair! i hope he doesnt think thats gonna keep happening once ur LO is here! bc LO needs to be with BOTH familys for holidays!! Your his wife!!! you come first!!!not his mama and yes she should learn ur language its only fair! GL once ur baby gets here i can see her being VERY pushy!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Who is due next to have their LO in here girls ?


----------



## Eskimobabys

30th September - Faerie - ?

OCTOBER
2nd October - Mrs.Stokes - 
8th October - LilDreamy - 
8th October - Peanut56 - ?
9th October - ttc_lolly - 
13th October - xUniquex - -----Had Her Baby!----- 
14th October - Ms_Katy5 - 
19th October - 2wantedpls - 
25th October - Agiboma - -----Had Her Baby!----- 
26th October - Shareema - 
26th October - DreaminOfBaby - ? 
30th October - DreamCypher -


----------



## Nut_Shake

Eek i can't believe my time is drawing closer!! I have literally 2 months left (i've been told to expect them anytime, but probably at least a couple of weeks early).

So amazing that 20 have been born already :D I remember when this thread was started!!


----------



## mixedmama

wishingforbub said:


> Who is due next to have their LO in here girls ?

I was due last sunday. No sign of her yet. x


----------



## wishingforbub

oh shame.. hope she comes soon ! you must be sooo anxious and excited !!!!


----------



## mixedmama

wishingforbub said:


> oh shame.. hope she comes soon ! you must be sooo anxious and excited !!!!

I'm very excited :) a bit frustrated because I've been expecting something to happen for the whole week, but hey, not too long left x


----------



## wishingforbub

Be sure to keep us updated ! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## majm1241

I saw in 3rd Tri that TTC Lolly had her baby!


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> I saw in 3rd Tri that TTC Lolly had her baby!

She DIDI!!?!??! awesome!


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm due in 4 days :dance:. I keep going back and forth about whether she will be late or not. I have had these period-like cramps for over 2 weeks and they feel stronger today, so we will see.


----------



## blessed

Wow, you ladies need your babies!! Keep us posted!


----------



## majm1241

Here's a picture of My Baby Girl last Friday at my 4D U/S! I get a 2nd one this Friday for she was once again not co-operating and hiding behind my Uterus Wall! LOL Little Stinker! :kiss: :cloud9: 

This was the LAST shot I got! She knew what she was doing! Written all over her face! LOL

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/BABYGIRL_36.jpg

Her little Hand! :cloud9:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/BABYGIRL_6.jpg


----------



## blessed

I love love love that picture of her smiling!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Natasha! She is too cute! She looks a lot like Jace! I'm happy! :D LOL He was a BEAUTIFUL Baby too!


----------



## lindblum

lovely pics majm :)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Blah - nothing still, lol, even though i keep telling her she would be more comfortable if she would just be born.


----------



## newmommy23

molly has a tiny afro. felt like you should all know. lol you can see it on the ultrasound!


----------



## newmommy23

And Molly may not make it to Halloween, sadly. Doc says plan on 38 weeks :o omg


----------



## LilDreamy

AWW! Your baby is soo cute! :D

Soooo... today I went and got a sweep... and to see if I was dialating yet.
The midwife says that I'm 2cm dialated. EEK! :D

Soo anyways. I found out I'm a huge wuss! The midwife was like... "It's going to be a little uncomfortable... as if I'm trying to reach up to your throat... just try and stay relaxed.. If you have to squeez your fist then go ahead..." and I was thinking, Gosh... what the heck is this woman talking about???? It can't possibly be that bad....

OMG! I was totally freaking. LOL. :haha:

I was literally trying to fling myself off the other end of the bed and get away, I was so tense! She was like, "Just relax" and I said... "I can't relax!!" :haha: I totally squeeked so loud it was close to a scream. It didn't hurt... it was just more like she was trying to climb in with my child it was so far! I felt violated.... When it was all done... I felt so embarrased. I tried to tell her sorry for all the drama. :haha:

My friend told me it wasn't that bad... so maybe this midwife did it wrong... :shrug:
But I have to do it again on Monday... Uhgg... :(


----------



## lindblum

Oh sorry it was so bad!!!

and you are not a wuss! when the midwife checked how far dilated i was, she said it will be only a tiny bit uncomfortable, i swear she stuck her whole fist inside me, sooooo uncomfortable!!!

are you having any contractions yet?


----------



## wishingforbub

Majm, what a lovely and beautiful scan pic !!!! :)
lildreamy.... ooh good you are sooo close now !


----------



## majm1241

LilDreamy, sorry but that made me laugh! :haha: I remember when I was pg with Jace and being checked the doctor I JUST met, military doctors on post you never see the same person, decided to pop his finger up my butt without askng or warning!!! I was pissed!!! :gun: My mom and sister laughed at me!!! :growlmad:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol. I know what you mean with not having the same doctor. :lol:

I can look back at it now and laugh... I can only imagine what my face looked like. :haha:

It deffinately felt like a fist. :X
The only thing I've felt have been period like cramps... but I've had that all pregnancy. The midwife says that I'm having contractions... :shrug:
But she says that they will soon become more intense. 
I just feel like It's my time of the month... where all you do is cramp non stop.

& Up your butt with no warning!! :haha:
What the heck... I would have totally had a reflex moment and would have accidently kicked his nose off. :lol:


----------



## lindblum

majm1241 said:


> LilDreamy, sorry but that made me laugh! :haha: I remember when I was pg with Jace and being checked the doctor I JUST met, military doctors on post you never see the same person, decided to pop his finger up my butt without askng or warning!!! I was pissed!!! :gun: My mom and sister laughed at me!!! :growlmad:

why did he have to do that?!


----------



## majm1241

I should have kicked him!!! Lol. I think he was checking for hemorroids.


----------



## LilDreamy

I have those I think??. :(
Horrible things they are.... they don't really bother me pain wise... it just bothers me that they are there.

I pray they go away.


----------



## lindblum

Hemorrhoids

You can get some cream to get rid of it, if you do have it.
Did you tell your midwife, they might get worse with all the pushing during labour???

majm- you have traumatised me, will be on super alert when i go into hospital next! :wacko:


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha: lindbulm! I can only imagine if it happened to you.

I don't think they normally do that. No worries. :D


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> :haha: lindbulm! I can only imagine if it happened to you.
> 
> I don't think they normally do that. No worries. :D

if it happened to me I'd be sitting under a cold shower with my clothes still on and hugging my knees wide-eyed :argh:


----------



## majm1241

lindblum :rofl: 

I do have them! :cry: They better not do it this time because I know they are bad! Someone will lose a finger if it happens again! Creams don't make them go away, but it helps reduce the swelling and stuff. Surgery can take care of them. I Might try that!


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha:


----------



## blessed

My mother had terrible hemorrhoids when she was pregnant... I have thank God not had them! Any finger up my butt to check will be immediately removed... point blank lol


----------



## majm1241

:rofl:


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol. :D

Gosh.... I think I've forgotten what it feels like not to have a bump and having my baby in there. I already have a feeling I'm going to miss my bump (minus the aches and pains :lol: )


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I'm having a half white English, half South Pacific Fijian. Here's some pictures we had done at our scan for our Fatty Long Legs...

I'm so happy........
 



Attached Files:







Fatty long legs.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FlatShoes

Arggghhh! I'M NOW REALLY SCARED OF THE AGRESSIVE MIDWIFE FISTING!!!

Oops, see I even did accidental caps!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just to update... my mixed race bump was born on Monday 27th Sept @ 9.13pm... I am so in love :)

Here is Amber Rose... she was a dinky 5lb 5oz but absolutely perfect & healthy in everyway! We finally got back home yesterday & I couldn't be happier :D xx
 



Attached Files:







amber2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## blessed

She's beautiful!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I think my OB just uses two fingers to check :shrug: ive gotten used to them sticking their fingers up there and fishing around, lol. Just feel bad that my poor OH has to sit there and watch some other male go up there.


----------



## Eskimobabys

ttc_lolly said:


> Just to update... my mixed race bump was born on Monday 27th Sept @ 9.13pm... I am so in love :)
> 
> Here is Amber Rose... she was a dinky 5lb 5oz but absolutely perfect & healthy in everyway! We finally got back home yesterday & I couldn't be happier :D xx

Congrats shes beautiful!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW! GOSH! I always come close to tears when I see beautiful new born babies.

She is sooo freakin adorable! :D Congradulations! :happydance: ! :D

I'm due one week from today, so I will soon be on cloud 9 with you! :D

& Welcome to the Group Chimpette! :D


----------



## majm1241

Chimpette, how adorable! :hugs:

ttc_lolly Congrats hon! She is gorgeous!!! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

TTC Lolly

Congratulations on ur little girls safe arrival

She is the cutest x


----------



## lindblum

chimpette, those are some really long legs!

TTC Lolly, congrats on your lovely new baby!


----------



## wishingforbub

ttc_lolly, congrats on your LO :) very beautiful !! xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Here are my favorite pics from today's scan! Once again, she was hiding in my Uterus Wall. She was all cozied up and sleeping! :cloud9: Such a Sweet Little Princess! :flower:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_1.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_9.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_18.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_19.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_24.jpg


----------



## blessed

She is SO pretty April! I LOVE the detail on the toes!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Natasha! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Woohoo, its my due date :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Happy Due date!


----------



## LilDreamy

Happy Due date!!

And Majm Your baby is soo cute! Couldn't help but smile when I saw her pictures! :D
Cute little toes and baby cheeks! :D

My mom is finally here! :D
& She is already buying a thousand things.!

I told her I wanted the babies room to be a Princess Theme... & OMGAH! Lol, she went out and bought a tiny Princess Tent that looks like a castle! :haha: & talking about painting a Castle right over her crib. I should take pictures of the Nursery now, it's actually starting to look alot nicer now. :D

Baby Alexa is Due this Friday! & I swear I really think I'm going to go into labor before then. It hurts soooo bad when I walk or drive. It feels like she is trying to force her head out. I think I lost some of my mucus plug on the drive to go pick my mom up from the airport.

They check me again Monday to say how much I am Dialated... & I swear... I won't be shocked if they say I'm 4cm's and need to be admitted. These pains are horrible... and have made me a hormonal B****. I feel sorry for my mom arriving when I start hurting and being a big meany head. :(

& Mrs.Stokes, what symptoms are you having???


----------



## ShanandBoc

mrs.stokes said:


> Woohoo, its my due date :D

Yay u made it!


----------



## blessed

Congrats on the due date!! Any day now! :)

LilDreamy - she's coming! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on due date mrs. stokes :) and majm your LO is so precious !! :)
has mixedmamma had her baby already ???


----------



## AriannasMama

No baby for me yet, lol. She is taking her time apparently.


----------



## LilDreamy

* sprinkles labor dust your way *

:D

I have my sweep today... and for some reason I'm dreading it. 
And the thought of labor is really starting to scare the bejesus out of me, yet I'm tired of waiting as well! :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't think they offer sweeps in the US. I haven't heard anything about them.


----------



## LilDreamy

I dunno... I'm U.S. Military and they tell us we can have them if we want them... :shrug:

So I had one yesterday and no progress.... BUT... It seems that I have been losing a never ending mucus plug... sorry for the TMI. But I seriously can't believe how much of it is coming out! *shivers*

Hopefully it means my waters will break! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

mrs.stokes said:


> I don't think they offer sweeps in the US. I haven't heard anything about them.

they dont preform alot here(u.s) for risk of infection and stuff but you can ask your doctor im asking mine if she'll do when i hit my due date! it never hurts to ask :thumbup: worst she can say is no but i'd rather have a sweep and try and to go into labour naturally than to be induce:wacko:


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies.. mixedmamma had her baby girl on oct 1 !! :) so another biracial bub is here! x


----------



## majm1241

Congrats mixedmamma! :hugs:


----------



## Jayde1991

Hi everyone my sister gave birth to her triplets at 1am in the morning.She was 35 weeks.
The first born in called Sarilet Mayha weighing 3lb
Then Lux Amripley weighing 3lb
Then the only boy called Dixon Dekota weighing 2 lb


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats on all the births! :D :D

:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde! :hugs:


----------



## blessed

Congrats mixedmama and to your sister also Jayde!


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats to your sister Jayde !!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Congrats to ur sister jayde and mixedmama!


----------



## LilDreamy

Blah.... I'm an emotional turd today. :(
& Have NO clue why... maybe it's a sign baby is coming??? :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea...

I have a friend that is mixed, and she was telling me how horribly sensitive her skin is.
She can't use any kind of Body wash except Johnson's Baby wash and Baby shampoo. And She can only use Baby detergent or her skin breaks out in horrible rashes.

She is half white half black... and that's what my baby is going to be. I never realized how sensitive their skin will be as well??? I thought all skin was the same. :shrug: Now I have to worry about skin too! Not just hair. :lol:

Oh Lord.... :haha:


----------



## blessed

Hope you feel better LilDreamy!

My husband is full african american and has the most sensitive skin I've ever heard of in my life! No eczema, but it runs in his family too... So i'm getting prepared! I found natural/organic baby wash that REALLY IS natural (you know how all these companies lie to you nowadays) so I'm going to buy that (the brand is called Angel Baby) and make my own wipes (found an AWESOME video on how to make them, I will post if you like) and doing whatever I can for this incredibly sensitive skin I'm probably going to have to work with...


----------



## lindblum

my hubby is asian but his skin is paper white. He has terribly sensitive skin. In winter if he doesn't cream it regularly it starts peeling. Our daughter doesn't have any skin problems. I think its peoples skin types, unrelated to race or mixed-ness.

hope you feel better soon lildreamy x

congratz mixedmama, hope we get to see pics soon! :D


----------



## Marlarky

I have sensitive skin, and my mom used IVORY soap on me when I was a baby, and claimed she never had a problem. Or even DOVE sensitive skin. Im going to try the Ivory, since I stll have sensitive skin and see if I like it better than the Dove.


Im more worried about the baby wipes on sensitive skin. :(


----------



## AriannasMama

My skin was sensitive when I was little, I would go outside and get hives all over! It went away though and my OH doesn't have sensitive skin.

Blah, is anyone else overdue yet :cry: It sucks!


----------



## t111

I'm so excited for the 2 upcoming babies (mrs. stokes and lil dreamy)! I've been checking like twice a day the last few days haha. Wish you both an amazing delivery :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Guess who had her baby?!!??!!? *mrs.stokes *she just posted pic on her FB!! omg the baby is adorable! :happydance:
EDIT- i'll let her come on here give y'all the details!


----------



## Marlarky

Wooooooot!! About timeeee!! :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

:D Lots of Bi racial babies have made their grand entrance already!! Congrats to all.

I have to pop in here more often. Im missing all the action!!


----------



## blessed

How awesome Mrs.Stokes! :) Congrats to you! can't wait for details!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Mrs.Stokes!!! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yes ladies I had my little girl :cloud9: Shes an itty bitty thing at 5lbs13oz and 18inches long. She was born Oct 7th at 12:27PM, my labor including pushing was almost exactly 12.5 hours. I only pushed for 30 minutes :dance:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs737.snc4/65715_499797350920_590700920_7543350_5344224_n.jpg


----------



## blessed

Hooray for a 30 minute push!! She's a beauty :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Had My baby on the 7th as well! :D :happydance:

She was born at 10:45 P.M. Weighing 7lbs 1oz.

My labor was 22 hours long... :S and I pushed for about 30 minutes as well! The pushing part was the most painless part of the whole pregnancy! It took my hospital a thousand years to give me my epidural. I was having contractions for 10 hours straight before they could get the anisthesologist to my room... talk about horrible!

I'm telling you ladies! Get an epidural... it takes ALL of the pain away! Contractions suck! But once you get an epidural, it's smooth sailing from there. :D

& Congratulations Mrs. Stokes! :D

What a beatiful baby! :D

Here is my baby Alexa. :D
 



Attached Files:







BABY ALEXA2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 23









BABY ALEXA.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## majm1241

Mrs.Stokes What a beautiful baby!!! :flower:

LilDreamy Congratulations!!! She is beautiful too!!! :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Awwwwwww how exciting

Mrs Stokes and Lil Dreamy your little girls are just stunning.

Congratulations and well done to u both.

Look forward to seeing some more piccies!!! :D :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Mrs stokes and lildreamy on your gorgeous babies !!! :)
How exciting!!!
Would love to see more pics !! :)


----------



## t111

Aww conrats to you both, mrs. stokes and lil dreamy! Beautiful babies!! Great job guys :)


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy her hair is beautiful!! What a gorgeous baby :) Congratulations!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahah Craziness!!! we Got TWO biracial babies with the same birthday!!! congrats to both you ladies!!!!!! so amazing!! both y'all babies are adorable!!


----------



## Jayde1991

Congrates on all the new little cute babies.
i cant wait for my little one to come,it feels like it is taking forever


----------



## Marlarky

Yayyy babies!!! Congrats to you both!!
Beautiful, just absolutely beautiful :flower:

I cant wait to start seeing more beautiful biracial babies coming soon!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi! I just found this thread and hope to be able to read the entire thing eventually! Lol! I am not expecting but hope to be very soon! I am having my Merina taken out Wednesday! Yeah! 

Anyway, my name is Brandy and I am in a biracial marriage. My DH is African American and I am white. We have a georgous 4yr old son who looks just like his daddy only lighter skin. I am so excited to have found this group and hope to be preggers right along with the rest of you soon!


----------



## AriannasMama

Here's my little princess :cloud9:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs448.ash2/72167_501684025920_590700920_7583415_741970_n.jpg


----------



## majm1241

Welcome Brandy!!!

Mrs.Stokes she is Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaw mrs. stokes she is so cute !! :)


----------



## Jayde1991

Hi girl i thought i would just pop in and tell u that i am going into labour.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh and jayde you were just saying before it seems to be taking forever... hope everything is ok :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## lindblum

congrats lildreamy and mrs.stokes, your babies are gorgeous!!

goodluck jayde, hope you have a quick labour!


----------



## wishingforbub

Just saw on the other thread in 3rd tri that Jayde's sister is updating that she has started to push !! xx


----------



## blessed

Welcome Brandy :) 

Mrs.Stokes she's a heart melter!! adorable!

Jayde! Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Jayde1991

Just got a text from Jayde's OH she has givin birth to Corin and she weighs 4ld 2oz.
i should post photos of her later today when her OH sends them to me or tomoz


----------



## lindblum

congrats jayde, hope you are both doing well


----------



## camishantel

congrats Jayde can't wait to see pics... hope you are both doing great


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh jayde congrats! woohoo all these babies are poping out!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

lildreamy - she looks exactly like the 4d in your avatar, amazing!


----------



## t111

Welcome Brandy :)

Congrats jayde!


----------



## Marlarky

Woooooot!! Okay so I had my 20 weeks ultrasound on Monday, at 21 weeks. 
At first, baby was sleeping face down but the technician said that it was great, so that she could get nice good pics of the spine. She said that he was really tall for a baby at 21 weeks!! After lots of measuring and picture taking, baby finally started moving!! Omg they were such a character! Stretching and imitating how mommy was laying on the bed, and then even THUMB SUCKING!! awww They were also sticking their tongue out at me while waving hahah!! how cutee <3
So then at the end the lady goes "down south" on my little guy 
and she says..........

BOY!!! 

And no, there was no denying it haha! He was definitely a boy!! 

My mom jokes that hes going to be "6 feet tall and 6 feet long!"
Hhahah that crazy woman!! 

Now time for pictures!! YAYY!!
In the first one he is stretching and sucking his thumb, in the second one he's sucking his thumb and its adorablee!!!! <3. The 3rd is a body pic, the 4th is face profile and the 5th is face profile sideways.

Yayyy Team blue!!! 
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









ultrasound 3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









ultrasound 4.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









ultrasound 4a.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw! Marlarky! What wonderful scan pics!! Look at him going to town on that thumb! Teehee! How are you going to break that! Lol! Congrats on becoming a member of Team Blue!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> Woooooot!! Okay so I had my 20 weeks ultrasound on Monday, at 21 weeks.
> At first, baby was sleeping face down but the technician said that it was great, so that she could get nice good pics of the spine. She said that he was really tall for a baby at 21 weeks!! After lots of measuring and picture taking, baby finally started moving!! Omg they were such a character! Stretching and imitating how mommy was laying on the bed, and then even THUMB SUCKING!! awww They were also sticking their tongue out at me while waving hahah!! how cutee <3
> So then at the end the lady goes "down south" on my little guy
> and she says..........
> 
> BOY!!!
> 
> And no, there was no denying it haha! He was definitely a boy!!
> 
> My mom jokes that hes going to be "6 feet tall and 6 feet long!"
> Hhahah that crazy woman!!
> 
> Now time for pictures!! YAYY!!
> In the first one he is stretching and sucking his thumb, in the second one he's sucking his thumb and its adorablee!!!! <3. The 3rd is a body pic, the 4th is face profile and the 5th is face profile sideways.
> 
> Yayyy Team blue!!!
> :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

yay a boy!:happydance: he has the cutes little nose!:cloud9:


----------



## Marlarky

Awwww thank you hun!!! Im so excited, I've never felt so happy!! <3


----------



## Marlarky

Brandybabies- Thank you!! I know, its going to be hard to break the suction on that thumb! Hahah hes going to come put with a pruny thumb!! :haha:


----------



## blessed

gorgeous scan pics! Congratulations on your little boy!! :)


----------



## Marlarky

thanks hun!! Im way up high on :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats malarky on your little boy ! yay!!!what lovely scan pics xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I've got a question for mommies with black/white mixed babies.

When did your LO start getting their color? I am curious to see what skin-tone Arianna will have.


----------



## Jayde1991

Corin Mae Rose at 2 days old
https://i56.tinypic.com/10p5bwm.jpg


----------



## wishingforbub

Corin is just sooo cute ! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats jayde!! corin is so cute! i can already tell she looks like her sisters!


----------



## blessed

Aww! Corin looks like her siblings! So precious! 

Mrs.Stokes - I don't have any biracial kids but the ones from friends that I know of all got their color at different times. My husband isn't mixed (he's full black) and he's as white as ghost in most ALL of his baby pictures like, until he's a almost a year old! (I always make fun of him :) )


----------



## majm1241

Corin is absolutely Gorgeous Jayde! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Marlarky said:


> Woooooot!! Okay so I had my 20 weeks ultrasound on Monday, at 21 weeks.
> At first, baby was sleeping face down but the technician said that it was great, so that she could get nice good pics of the spine. She said that he was really tall for a baby at 21 weeks!! After lots of measuring and picture taking, baby finally started moving!! Omg they were such a character! Stretching and imitating how mommy was laying on the bed, and then even THUMB SUCKING!! awww They were also sticking their tongue out at me while waving hahah!! how cutee <3
> So then at the end the lady goes "down south" on my little guy
> and she says..........
> 
> BOY!!!
> 
> And no, there was no denying it haha! He was definitely a boy!!
> 
> My mom jokes that hes going to be "6 feet tall and 6 feet long!"
> Hhahah that crazy woman!!
> 
> Now time for pictures!! YAYY!!
> In the first one he is stretching and sucking his thumb, in the second one he's sucking his thumb and its adorablee!!!! <3. The 3rd is a body pic, the 4th is face profile and the 5th is face profile sideways.
> 
> Yayyy Team blue!!!
> :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Beautiful Scans hon! Congrats on Team :blue: :hugs:


----------



## mixedmama

Here is my little princess when she was 6 days old :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ava x.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mixedmama

Corin is lovely! Congrats! :) x



mrs.stokes said:


> I've got a question for mommies with black/white mixed babies.
> 
> When did your LO start getting their color? I am curious to see what skin-tone Arianna will have.

Usually after a few months, probably at 6 months and onwards they'd reach their natural colour. If you look at the colour of her ears or her fingertips it should give you a rough idea of her skin tone x


----------



## blessed

Mixedmama - look at those precious curls!! She's beautiful :)


----------



## majm1241

mixedmama said:


> Here is my little princess when she was 6 days old :cloud9:

Awe! She is so cute!!! :kiss:


----------



## AriannasMama

mixedmama said:


> Corin is lovely! Congrats! :) x
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> I've got a question for mommies with black/white mixed babies.
> 
> When did your LO start getting their color? I am curious to see what skin-tone Arianna will have.
> 
> Usually after a few months, probably at 6 months and onwards they'd reach their natural colour. If you look at the colour of her ears or her fingertips it should give you a rough idea of her skin tone xClick to expand...


she has that newborn fuzz on her ears so its hard to tell, :haha: shes a hairy little baby right now.


----------



## wishingforbub

mixedmamma your LO is gorgeous with that little curly hair- too cute !! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww! :D 

MixedMomma such a precious baby! :D
Love all that hair!

My babies hair is pretty straight... it actually really suprised me and my fiance. 
And I don't know how many people keep telling me my baby looks Asian... even the Pediatrician asked me if she was mixed with Asian! Nooo... she's mixed with African American(he says there is some indian in his family... so maybe that's it :shrug: )! :lol:

Maybe her hair will stay straight.... that would relieve alot of the stress I had originally about taking care of her hair. :haha: But I doubt it will stay that way... it sticks straight out, about 3 minutes after I brush it. :D

I haven't slept for more than an hour and a half since she's been born. She's a night time baby. Sleeps all day, and stays up alllllllll night. :/
& She's screams like a monster is after her everytime I change her diaper, her clothes, or give her a bath. :lol: I guess she doesn't like being nakey. I told her she better stay that way. :haha:

I'll take more pics soon.

Anywhos... was scared to death! They told me she had Jaundice, and that if it got worse it could cause sever brain damage... so they've been taking her blood every other day to measure the progress. I went the other day, and they said they would call me with the results, but they never did. So I'm going to call them today and find out myself. Wish her luck. :(

And Lindbulm, she does look just like her ultrasound, it's crazy! :D


----------



## mixedmama

LilDreamy said:


> Aww! :D
> 
> MixedMomma such a precious baby! :D
> Love all that hair!
> 
> My babies hair is pretty straight... it actually really suprised me and my fiance.
> And I don't know how many people keep telling me my baby looks Asian... even the Pediatrician asked me if she was mixed with Asian! Nooo... she's mixed with African American(he says there is some indian in his family... so maybe that's it :shrug: )! :lol:
> 
> Maybe her hair will stay straight.... that would relieve alot of the stress I had originally about taking care of her hair. :haha: But I doubt it will stay that way... it sticks straight out, about 3 minutes after I brush it. :D
> 
> Anywhos... was scared to death! They told me she had Jaundice, and that if it got worse it could cause sever brain damage... so they've been taking her blood every other day to measure the progress. I went the other day, and they said they would call me with the results, but they never did. So I'm going to call them today and find out myself. Wish her luck. :(

I hope the fact that they didn't call you means that there's nothing wrong! FX'd! It's crazy that we worry so much, at the hospital they told me that Ava had a heart murmur and that she couldn't hear in one ear, I was so upset but after they tested her again she was fine. I hope the jaundice clears up for your LO, I wouldn't worry too much since a lot of babies get it. Let us know how it goes!

As for your LOs hair, it may still curl up you never know, you'll be able to tell once she's a year old x


----------



## wishingforbub

hehe yeah, baby hair normally falls out and then grows back.. I had a head full of super straight hair when I was born, then by the time I was 1/2 i had a head of curls LOL:)


----------



## SilasLove

My son has pretty fine hair, but it is starting to get some curls. He doesn't have much hair yet, period. He is nearly 1 year old! Haha.


----------



## BrandysBabies

My 4yr old had a head full of hair when he was born. It was completely straight with one curl in the front! Lol! From I would sau 1yr on he has had SUPER curly hair. It is as soft as can be, but tight tight curls.


----------



## Jayde1991

@wishingforbub --- thank you :D
@Eskimobabys ---- thank you,thank you,aww yeah she looks abit like her sisters when they 
where babies,i was kinda hoping for her to turn out more like me lol
@blessed --- thanks you, yeah i know lol i was abit shocked when she looked like them lol kinda hoping for her to turn out abit more like me lol
@majm1241 -- thank you :D
@mixedmama --- thank you,ur little one is so cute.

people dont think my little ones r mixed lol,sometimes they think i did not give birth to them they think i adopted them or they think they r my little sisters lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaw Jayde.. you're back :) how are you feeling? Is LO still in hospital?
When I look at Corin's pic it reminds me of a cute little baby lion cub with her hair colouring :) she is so adorable !!


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy keep us posted on your LO! I'm sure if something was wrong, they would have called!


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> Aaw Jayde.. you're back :) how are you feeling? Is LO still in hospital?
> When I look at Corin's pic it reminds me of a cute little baby lion cub with her hair colouring :) she is so adorable !!

yeah i am back :) i am feeling abit tired but pretty good,yeah she is still in hospital she can come home in about 2 or 3 more days.
haha thats sounds really cute,i just look at her a just think she looks tiny,aww thanks you :hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Had you any idea she would come early before you went into labour?? 
So good she will be home soon :)


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> Had you any idea she would come early before you went into labour??
> So good she will be home soon :)

nope i had no idea,we have not even dont the nursery and we did not pack the bag till i went into labour,everything has to be organized before she gets home.
yeah i am so happy but scared at the same time that she is coming home


----------



## AriannasMama

My LO's hair has some curls in it already, she has a bit of a mullet going on right now, lol. LONG hair in the back, and short on top :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

It's Almost time for the November babies to come along! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

mixedmama said:


> Here is my little princess when she was 6 days old :cloud9:

Look At that hair! lol So cute!


----------



## wishingforbub

Eskimo.. I love your bump :) baby looks like she is ready to come ! ;) you must be soooo excited ! x


----------



## Eskimobabys

i am excited! and im READY for her to come!!! lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eskimobabys said:


> It's Almost time for the November babies to come along! :D

Sure is.....i thought it would never arrive for a while there!!! xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> It's Almost time for the November babies to come along! :D
> 
> Sure is.....i thought it would never arrive for a while there!!! xxxClick to expand...

hahha me too time has flown by!


----------



## majm1241

Sure has flown by!!!


----------



## t111

Jayde, corin is beautiful! Glad to hear she'll be coming home soon :)

Mixedmama, such a pretty little lady! 

Lildreamy, hope all is well with your LO! Like others have said, they prob woulve called if something was wrong or abnormal. Hope you get more sleep soon!!

Loving all the precious baby pics!!! :)


----------



## t111

Eskimo, yea your bump is so cute! You look like you're all belly, I bet you don't even look preggo from the back haha


----------



## Eskimobabys

t111 said:


> Eskimo, yea your bump is so cute! You look like you're all belly, I bet you don't even look preggo from the back haha

Thanks! hahah not sure if i do or dont look it from behind but i do have some back rolls lol!:haha:


----------



## Jayde1991

Hi just to tell everyone Corin came home yesterday :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Jayde1991 said:


> Hi just to tell everyone Corin came home yesterday :D

Oh yay :) that is fantastic news hun ! Hope all is going well. Please post more pics for us :)


----------



## Jayde1991

wishingforbub said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> Hi just to tell everyone Corin came home yesterday :D
> 
> Oh yay :) that is fantastic news hun ! Hope all is going well. Please post more pics for us :)Click to expand...

yeah it is great news,trying to figure out how to look after 3 little ones lol.
its all going ok need more sleep and i need time to do college work lol
yeah i will post more pictures soon when i take some more :thumbup:


----------



## LilDreamy

How is everyone doing? :D

Alexa and I are doing good!
I called the hospital back, and they said they would have the nurse call me... and she never did. The lady told me that the reults probably weren't bad, since they didn't contact me. I'm just upset that they didn't call, that's all. 

She slept through the night last night except for feeding, so I got some sleep. :)

It's starting to get cold around here, Blah! I hate having to take her out anywhere, I've bought her some snow suits that swallow her up. :haha: She's cute anyway... looking like a little eskimobaby for real. :D 

Not that I meant to use your name. :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing great! :D

Hurry up and have your babies! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Lildreamy , glad everything is going well. You should post more pics of your LO as she grows :)


----------



## blessed

I think a lot of deliveries are coming up in the next few weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

baha cute! i got my baby a few snowsuits also! so i had my appt today and my doc say my baby girl is already 7lbs! eek! my doc's betting she'll be 8lbs @ birth! lol i knew it! i knew i had a little heffer in here! oh and i passed my GBS test! :yipee:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep i think there will be lots of little bi-racial bundles to show off in the next few weeks.

Hope everyone is doing well :) xxx


----------



## majm1241

I'm doing good! Other than Wisdom tooth pain, Sinus infection and swollen feet! :lol: I am READY to have my baby! She is not ready though! She needs to bake for a few more weeks at least! :lol: <<< I love that smiley!

I am going every week now for my appointments. I go again on Monday where I get checked for My GBS and I bet I fail it because I did with Jace too. I think he will check my cervix too. I have been losing my MP for the past 5 days now. Not lots, but slowly. YAY!!! Lots of babies coming within the next few weeks! :happydance: 

I hope everyone else is doing well too.


----------



## blessed

Do they swab your rump when testing for GBS??


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^no your vagina lol


----------



## blessed

LOL.. oh okay, I read somewhere that they swab both! and I kinda freaked... lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

I had to have both swabbed but did it myself.....we are talking about strep B arent we lol? The bacteria can live in both apparently :)


----------



## blessed

Thats good you got to do it yourself! I hope i don't have my rump swabbed... thats gonna be awkward...... :dohh:


----------



## wishingforbub

I also heard they swab both ... yikes ! when do they do this... bet my turn is coming up soon ! :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

hehe yeh was very glad when she gave me the swab in a sterilised container and said to take it to the toilets! They generally test around 36 weeks :)


----------



## SilasLove

Don't freak out ladies! Its just a quick swipe at your bum, its not invasive at all. I didn't even notice really!


----------



## blessed

lol... it's funny how easy I can freak out over something.... :dohh:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> I had to have both swabbed but did it myself.....we are talking about strep B arent we lol? The bacteria can live in both apparently :)

strange... i only remember having the outside of my vagina swabbed:shrug: lol you did it ur self?? like you bought a home kit?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Na it was done at the hospital. As its just a swab they give it to you during your app and tell you to go into the toilet, swab and then you put it back in its little sterilised container and give it to them to test

I guess they figure women would be much more comftable doing it themselves and its not hard to do so yeh...i was glad!! :)


----------



## blessed

I would definitely be more comfortable doing it myself! that was smart!


----------



## Marlarky

Nobody has been on!?!?!?!?!?

MADNESS!!

where IS everyone??


----------



## blessed

lol Marlarky.... looks like the swiping your butt conversation scared them all away.. ;)


----------



## Marlarky

:rofl: yeahh everyone feels awkward and embarassed now hhahha!


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol i've been lurking mostly idk whats wrong with me :/


----------



## SilasLove

I don't talk on here much. 

Its 11:19 PM here and I feel as if I am about to pass OUT. I think tiredness makes contractions hurt a bit more ... lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

I am here, waiting for all the biracial babies to come :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

blessed said:


> lol Marlarky.... looks like the swiping your butt conversation scared them all away.. ;)

:haha: Sorry!!!! bahahaha

I have to haggle for the comp at the momment as mine died and have to get on my husbands. The only decent time i get is when he is sleeping or at college!

He is a gamer :dohh::flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

ShanandBoc... not long now at all for you... :) baby can come at any minute really hey :)
are you having natural??


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hey yeh any day.....getting so impatient now, lots of pains and cramping but still no action!

Planning of having a natural drug free birth just hope she doesnt hold on too long or ill end up getting induced!

How have u been feeling wishingforbub??


----------



## wishingforbub

ShanandBoc all good thank you :)
We went for a scan today... here is our very grumpy bi-racial little boy :) with the chubbiest cheeks hehe :)... you can compare to my avatar pic!
 



Attached Files:







grumpy bum 001.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JNA

Hello
I will be stalking this thread and tunning in on what going on with you lovely ladies. Im only 8 weeks so im way behind but I am having a bi racial child. Im African american/native american and fo is Caucasian. This is our first and I want my baby here now this anticipation is going to drive me wild.


----------



## blessed

How precious Wishingforbub!! Love the cheeks and nose! :)

Welcome JNA! :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome JNA

and WFB he has cute little cheeks that i just want to pinch. Looks like he is fattening up well!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wishingforbub-cute scan!!!!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks ladies and yes, he seems to be putting all his fat on his face LOL... Doctor said he is +/- 1.7kg now. :) come on ladies!!! have your babies !!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Im trying lol believe me!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna has suddenly become very fussy :cry: I've only gotten 4 hours of sleep and she does not want to take a nap.


----------



## camishantel

aww mrs stokes sorry hope she settles soon for you and you get some rest


----------



## blessed

Aww MrsStokes - these are the things that freak me out about being a first time mom... Sometimes not knowing what to do, and operating on NO sleep... :dohh: I hope she settles for you soon!


----------



## Jayde1991

Awww cute scan photos.
I cant believe corin is 2 weeks old already.


----------



## AriannasMama

She slept great last night! Only got up twice and each time slept 4 hours :thumbup:

Here is her latest pic that I am in love with lol. 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs922.snc4/73511_10150095379405921_590700920_7710309_5537016_n.jpg


----------



## blessed

aww she looks SO comfortable! What a beauty :) Glad she's sleeping better!


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks :). She's looking a little less like a white baby now too :haha:. OH was the one to point that out of course, lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Mrs Stokes she is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

She is making me clucky as for my baby girl :( What nationalities r u and FOB Mrs Stokes?


----------



## Jayde1991

mrs.stokes said:


> Thanks :). She's looking a little less like a white baby now too :haha:. OH was the one to point that out of course, lol.

She is so cute :thumbup: lucky for u that she is sleeping better :thumbup: Corin is still waking up in the night and then hard to get her back to sleep and she wakes both the other girls up with her crying,it is loud for such a little bub i can tell ya.
haha i love her little nose.
i forgot to post a new pic of corin here
https://i54.tinypic.com/29ks28w.jpg
my Oh said that she looks so much like my mum lol
i think she does too,Corin is going to turn out looking like the other two lol (Light skin,blonde hair,blue eyes)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Jayde1991 said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :). She's looking a little less like a white baby now too :haha:. OH was the one to point that out of course, lol.
> 
> She is so cute :thumbup: lucky for u that she is sleeping better :thumbup: Corin is still waking up in the night and then hard to get her back to sleep and she wakes both the other girls up with her crying,it is loud for such a little bub i can tell ya.
> haha i love her little nose.
> i forgot to post a new pic of corin here
> https://i54.tinypic.com/29ks28w.jpg
> my Oh said that she looks so much like my mum lol
> i think she does too,Corin is going to turn out looking like the other two lol (Light skin,blonde hair,blue eyes)Click to expand...

What a cutie!!!!!!! :D


----------



## blessed

Just adorable!!


----------



## Marlarky

Hey everyone!!

I went to doctor for a E.R. follow-up appt. (went to the E.R. early monday morning with what i thought were contractions since I have a UTI and was scared that it was putting me in pre-term labor. Nurses were really rude and they told me it was just complications of the UTI and gave me an antibiotic shot in the ass. *ouch*)

So I have been going to the doctor like every week on wednesday because first i was fainting, then needed meds, etc. and i was supposed to go next week for my blood sugar 24 hour test. WELLLLLL doctor let me go until the NEXT wednesday so i dont have to feel like i LIVE at the doctor anymore :)

So I am excited for the next couple weeks!! Here is my timeline!!

MONDAY- V-DAY!! :happydance:
Wed Nov. 10- 24 Hour Blood sugar test! *ick*
Mon. Nov. 22- 27 weeks! 3rd Tri!! :wohoo:
Wed. Dec. 1- RoGan shot! (28+2- Less than only 12 weeks until baby!! :D)

Hahaha i know that the blood sugar test sucks because of the icky drink, and shots are never fun, but I just feel like each appointment is another week and another appointment close to baby!! And with the holidays, it is all going to go just Sooo fast!!

hahah sorry everyone, im just really excited! I finally told my dad i was pregnant :blush: at almsot 6 months already haha and he was totally fine with it, he just said as long as I and OH are happy then it is all good! And he said he wanted to come see my house which is being remodeled by dear OH, and when I told him that my dad was going to come, he went into total construction-mode and put in another window, and some new studs are we are going to put in more drywall tonight!! I am so excited I feel like things are finally coming together, and it is my favorite season, too so I just feel really content with life right now :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

aww Gl everything ok!! woohoo about v-day! :D :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

ShanandBoc said:


> She is making me clucky as for my baby girl :( What nationalities r u and FOB Mrs Stokes?

I'm white, hes black.


----------



## camishantel

aww I can't wait for my little bi-racial baby... I'm white he's black as well..


----------



## ShanandBoc

My DH is half african american...will be interesting to see how our LO looks


----------



## blessed

we're having a half puerto rican half african american girl... I can't wait to see everyones precious bi-racial babies.. and mine too!! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

im Black and White and DH is Mexican i actually met a girl on a diff site whos bi-racial like me and her OH is Mexican and her LO is ADORABLE! with TONS of hair! lol


----------



## blessed

I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS


----------



## Eskimobabys

blessed said:


> I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS

i hope so theres so many different combinations she can come out with!! i really wanna show y'all my friends baby girl she is Beautiful my friend is white and Filippo and her DH is also white/Filippo there little girl has chinky eyes and there blue! so beautiful!:cloud9:


----------



## blessed

LOVE chinky eyes!! We say the same thing about our baby... there is no way we can really determine what she's going to look like... the possibilities are endless... only time will tell! Come on babies! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

blessed said:


> LOVE chinky eyes!! We say the same thing about our baby... there is no way we can really determine what she's going to look like... the possibilities are endless... only time will tell! Come on babies! :)

yes i looove chinky eyes and there BLUE! that baby is gonna be a heart breaker she just posted up photos from her baby photo shoot and her blue eyes are just brilliant! haha: such a British thing to say lol)


----------



## blessed

Eskimobabys said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> LOVE chinky eyes!! We say the same thing about our baby... there is no way we can really determine what she's going to look like... the possibilities are endless... only time will tell! Come on babies! :)
> 
> yes i looove chinky eyes and there BLUE! that baby is gonna be a heart breaker she just posted up photos from her baby photo shoot and her blue eyes are just brilliant! haha: such a British thing to say lol)Click to expand...

:rofl: my usage of the words 'brilliant' and 'lovely' have really sky rocketed since I've been on BnB...


----------



## Eskimobabys

blessed said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> LOVE chinky eyes!! We say the same thing about our baby... there is no way we can really determine what she's going to look like... the possibilities are endless... only time will tell! Come on babies! :)
> 
> yes i looove chinky eyes and there BLUE! that baby is gonna be a heart breaker she just posted up photos from her baby photo shoot and her blue eyes are just brilliant! haha: such a British thing to say lol)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: my usage of the words 'brilliant' and 'lovely' have really sky rocketed since I've been on BnB...Click to expand...

:haha: i agree!! lol


----------



## Marlarky

Hahaha i caught myself telling hubby that i "hoovered" the other day!! :rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

Eskimobabys said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> LOVE chinky eyes!! We say the same thing about our baby... there is no way we can really determine what she's going to look like... the possibilities are endless... only time will tell! Come on babies! :)
> 
> yes i looove chinky eyes and there BLUE! that baby is gonna be a heart breaker she just posted up photos from her baby photo shoot and her blue eyes are just brilliant! haha: such a British thing to say lol)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: my usage of the words 'brilliant' and 'lovely' have really sky rocketed since I've been on BnB...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: i agree!! lolClick to expand...

Even once the baby is born you cant really be too sure how s/he will look, Arianna is still pretty white with straight hair....her hair is slowly curling and shes starting to get darker....I think she will end up tan with pretty wavy hair :cloud9:


----------



## SilasLove

Marlarky said:


> Hahaha i caught myself telling hubby that i "hoovered" the other day!! :rofl:

:haha: I love this!


----------



## Marlarky

I havent been on here in nearly a week and hardly anyone has posted!!!

My Vday was Monday! :happydance:

Im really excited about that. Now just 2 weeks and 5 days till 3rd tri!! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

happy belated v-day!


----------



## Marlarky

Aww thanks hun!! You are too sweet how come you arent my friend here on Bnb?? Do you have facebook!?

And wow 6 days till dday!! Any signs!?


----------



## blessed

I know! We quieted down for a while... hmph!

Congrats on Vday!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies... Shanandboc is in the early stages of labour... check out the thread in 3rd tri :happydance:
And I am booked in to have my little man on 8 Dec YAY :)
Hope you're all well and congrats on V-day hun! xx


----------



## blessed

Ooo! Another one coming! Yay!


----------



## AriannasMama

How is everyone and their mixed babies? Arianna is 4 weeks today :)

Here's some pics....love showing my baby off :cloud9:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1121.snc4/148332_10150100644985921_590700920_7814077_5671021_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs569.ash2/149110_10150100251380921_590700920_7807416_1892080_n.jpg


----------



## camishantel

wow mrs. stokes it's already been 4 weeks... seems like yesterday... she is cute


----------



## Eskimobabys

mrs.stokes said:


> How is everyone and their mixed babies? Arianna is 4 weeks today :)
> 
> Here's some pics....love showing my baby off :cloud9:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1121.snc4/148332_10150100644985921_590700920_7814077_5671021_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs569.ash2/149110_10150100251380921_590700920_7807416_1892080_n.jpg

OMG!!! she cute! where did you get that 1st outfit i HAVE TO HAVE IT! and is she still in NB clothes?


----------



## blessed

Gorgeous!


----------



## sma1588

wow 24 babies born already? wow! did i miss all the pics of all these babies?

it would be cool to post pix of u,oh,and baby so we can all see the beautiful little mixed babies....who all do u think your LOs look like?


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Mrs.Stokes... what a cutie!!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

your baby is precious! I month old already! where has the time flown?? getting my internet hooked up soon so i can post pics. My baby is a chunky monkey now! but precious and has learned to smile. :D

Hope everyone is doing great! Baby just woke up! 

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi all..
Shanandboc has had her baby girl :)
Lildreamy can't wait to see pics !!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Eskimobabys said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone and their mixed babies? Arianna is 4 weeks today :)
> 
> Here's some pics....love showing my baby off :cloud9:
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1121.snc4/148332_10150100644985921_590700920_7814077_5671021_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs569.ash2/149110_10150100251380921_590700920_7807416_1892080_n.jpg
> 
> OMG!!! she cute! where did you get that 1st outfit i HAVE TO HAVE IT! and is she still in NB clothes?Click to expand...

Its from Carters (so are the boots) and yeah she is, she is almost 8lbs now and thats the size NB goes to, but 3 month is WAY too big on her, lol, shes a little peanut :)


----------



## AriannasMama

sma1588 said:


> wow 24 babies born already? wow! did i miss all the pics of all these babies?
> 
> it would be cool to post pix of u,oh,and baby so we can all see the beautiful little mixed babies....who all do u think your LOs look like?

LO has my mouth and chin, and OH's nose and eyes. :)


----------



## lindblum

congratz Shanandboc!

mrs.stokes, your lil princess in gorgeous :) my lil girl was pink white when she was born, shes now a very light brown cream colour.


----------



## sma1588

both LO's r sooo cute


----------



## blessed

i love her big brown eyes lindblum!


----------



## Marlarky

Congrats to Shanandboc!!


----------



## blessed

I must have skipped the post that said Shananboc had her baby! YAY!! Congrats girl!


----------



## LemGirlCute

Eskimobabys said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS
> 
> i hope so theres so many different combinations she can come out with!! i really wanna show y'all my friends baby girl she is Beautiful my friend is white and Filippo and her DH is also white/Filippo there little girl has chinky eyes and there blue! so beautiful!:cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm rarely offended by things, but I definitely wouldn't use the word "chinky" or the phrase "chinky eyes" in the presence of anyone Asian. I'm Thai, but born in the States, and heck, I'd prefer Oriental (antiquated term), rather than "chinky." It's pretty derogatory, even if meant to be an endearing term.


----------



## blessed

LemGirlCute said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS
> 
> i hope so theres so many different combinations she can come out with!! i really wanna show y'all my friends baby girl she is Beautiful my friend is white and Filippo and her DH is also white/Filippo there little girl has chinky eyes and there blue! so beautiful!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm rarely offended by things, but I definitely wouldn't use the word "chinky" or the phrase "chinky eyes" in the presence of anyone Asian. I'm Thai, but born in the States, and heck, I'd prefer Oriental (antiquated term), rather than "chinky." It's pretty derogatory, even if meant to be an endearing term.Click to expand...

I really appreciate you saying something LemGirl. I was not aware that it was a derogatory term at all. Thanks for shining some light! Want to apologize if I offended you in any way. :hugs:


----------



## LemGirlCute

blessed said:


> LemGirlCute said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS
> 
> i hope so theres so many different combinations she can come out with!! i really wanna show y'all my friends baby girl she is Beautiful my friend is white and Filippo and her DH is also white/Filippo there little girl has chinky eyes and there blue! so beautiful!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm rarely offended by things, but I definitely wouldn't use the word "chinky" or the phrase "chinky eyes" in the presence of anyone Asian. I'm Thai, but born in the States, and heck, I'd prefer Oriental (antiquated term), rather than "chinky." It's pretty derogatory, even if meant to be an endearing term.Click to expand...
> 
> I really appreciate you saying something LemGirl. I was not aware that it was a derogatory term at all. Thanks for shining some light! Want to apologize if I offended you in any way. :hugs:Click to expand...

No hard feelings at all, honest. :) Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## Eskimobabys

blessed said:


> LemGirlCute said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see your princess! ^^ She's going to be GORGEOUS
> 
> i hope so theres so many different combinations she can come out with!! i really wanna show y'all my friends baby girl she is Beautiful my friend is white and Filippo and her DH is also white/Filippo there little girl has chinky eyes and there blue! so beautiful!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm rarely offended by things, but I definitely wouldn't use the word "chinky" or the phrase "chinky eyes" in the presence of anyone Asian. I'm Thai, but born in the States, and heck, I'd prefer Oriental (antiquated term), rather than "chinky." It's pretty derogatory, even if meant to be an endearing term.Click to expand...
> 
> I really appreciate you saying something LemGirl. I was not aware that it was a derogatory term at all. Thanks for shining some light! Want to apologize if I offended you in any way. :hugs:Click to expand...

see,thats how the mother of the baby described her eyes so i didnt think it was anything bad but guessing it is but thanks for telling me.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i wasn't 100% sure if it was or wasn't bc all the Asian ppl i knew always said it and said "chinky" wasn't a derogatory term to them but i guess if u called them "chinks" in a hate way, it was? kinda like when ppl/black ppl say "Nigga" _most_ use it and dont view is in a neg way as appose to "nigg-er" or if you called a bi-racial "Mulatto" i dont take offense to that word nor view it was derogatory even tho its meant that way. very confusing knowing whats consider a no no and whats not when ppl (of the race)say them all the time lol but you live and u learn. Thanks


----------



## lindblum

eskimobaby you're getting close to ur due date! hope ur lo makes her appearance soon!


----------



## JNA

Beautiful babies ladies
I thought that by having a baby things would get easier for my OH and I. Nope his family is trying so hard to year us apart. Im from the south and people arent racist unless its their child sleeping with a black girl or nigger as his mom likes to call me. Why cant they just let us be. His mom and sister are trying to convince him that im lying and there is no way that im pregnant. If I am pregnant its not his because im so kind of whore. Its really pissing me off and stressing me out that they would stoop that low. It wouldnt be so bad if I didnt live 5 hours away but im not going to drop out of school just because he wants to be insecure and let what his bitch of a mom has to say about me. I know he loves me but I cant take the insecurities and the fact that he would even think about the shit they are saying.
Am I wrong? Should I just let him do his own thing and stop worring about us and our relationship and just concentrate on me. Obviously no one wants to be a single mom but im worried all this stress and heartache will be the death of me and hurt my baby. Please help me I feel so lost and I have no one to turn to.


----------



## blessed

:hugs: sorry his family is stressing you out JNA! Sounds like you guys really need to communicate just between the two of you and figure out how things need to be. He can openly talk to you about whatever insecurities have been fed to him, and you can tell him your concerns too... I pray all works out for the best, for you and the baby! :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

lindblum said:


> eskimobaby you're getting close to ur due date! hope ur lo makes her appearance soon!

me too :D she can on the 12th :D no sooner tho i need Gma there


----------



## Eskimobabys

JNA said:


> Beautiful babies ladies
> I thought that by having a baby things would get easier for my OH and I. Nope his family is trying so hard to year us apart. Im from the south and people arent racist unless its their child sleeping with a black girl or nigger as his mom likes to call me. Why cant they just let us be. His mom and sister are trying to convince him that im lying and there is no way that im pregnant. If I am pregnant its not his because im so kind of whore. Its really pissing me off and stressing me out that they would stoop that low. It wouldnt be so bad if I didnt live 5 hours away but im not going to drop out of school just because he wants to be insecure and let what his bitch of a mom has to say about me. I know he loves me but I cant take the insecurities and the fact that he would even think about the shit they are saying.
> Am I wrong? Should I just let him do his own thing and stop worring about us and our relationship and just concentrate on me. Obviously no one wants to be a single mom but im worried all this stress and heartache will be the death of me and hurt my baby. Please help me I feel so lost and I have no one to turn to.

all u can do is focus on u and the baby. his family will always be in his ear spewing lies and if he's gonna let that happen u cant stop it. it sounds like ur fighting a losing battle hopefully he grows a spine and tells his family to shut there mouths:hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

aw! I'm sorry to hear you are having a rough time with him and his family. But like said before, you need to worry about you and baby at the moment. He'll come through eventually... he just seems he has a little more growing up to do if he is letting his family rule his opinions.

But like you... I'm sort of in a similar boat when it comes to being worried about being single. My guy has been promising marriage for 3 years now.... I'm just not forcing him to do anything and hoping he will come through on his own. he wasnt very supportive while being pregnant, but now that our baby is here, he seems to be really trying now to be there for her and I.

So fingers crossed for the both of us! Hope all gets better for you!

& congrats shanandboc! :happydance:


----------



## JNA

Im just clearing my life of drama and negativity till lo gets here. He knows he has my heart and "feels like crap" but he still aint doing anything to fix things. I told him he is welcomed in the delivery room to meet lo when the time comes. Until then you do you. If you want to man up and prove you love me you know my number but f**k the drama. 

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

happy due date Eskimobabys!

JNA- sorry you're having a tough time, i had the same thing but it was my parents who weren't supportive and they tried to convince he was bad. It's been nearly four years, and it took some time but they are cool now. And they love our daughter to bits.

You are right, you and your baby come first. Do what you think is best.

Is he quite young? Sometimes family have hard times letting go or realising their child is growing up and will pick on anything to keep them. When you have people (especially those close to you) telling you something all the time, it's not like you believe what they are saying, but it can plant doubt in your mind. 
I hope his family come around for you, hopefully all they need is time. 

good luck x


----------



## JNA

Yeah im 19 and he's 17 and the baby so I understand why they would be worried but I thought they would support us. I have known him and his family for years. His older sister was my best friend through high school. This changed when OH and I started dating. One day his family loved me like I was their own "supposedly". I was always at their home and even slept in his bed no big deal. Once we announced that we were officially dating everyone flipped minus his dad. His mom has gone so far as to try to have me arrested for delinquency of a minor. FML


----------



## Marlarky

Woot Eskimobabies- happy belated due date!! Hoping little one stays tight until gramma comes!

Here is my last pic from 2nd tri @ 25+1
and the comparison pic from 19+2.
I think I am starting to look so much more defined and lower now!! Less bloated :)

(Patterned shirt is 19+2, grey shirt is 25+1)
 



Attached Files:







5months baby bump!.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









6month bump enlarged.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









6month bump.jpeg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> Woot Eskimobabies- happy belated due date!! Hoping little one stays tight until gramma comes!
> 
> Here is my last pic from 2nd tri @ 25+1
> and the comparison pic from 19+2.
> I think I am starting to look so much more defined and lower now!! Less bloated :)
> 
> (Patterned shirt is 19+2, grey shirt is 25+1)

AWWW! your so pretty! love that bump! and thanks! but i dont think Gma's gonna make it :( im being induced tonight (you can get updates from my preggo journal link in my siggy i have several text buddies who will update my journal lol)


----------



## Marlarky

Oh noooo!! Im going to read straight away!!


----------



## Marlarky

Ahh! That is exciting though!! You did the right thing by agreeing! Good luck and hoping you have a smooth steady labour!! :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

thanks yea i know but im still nervous about it lol


----------



## Marlarky

aww u will do fine!! you have been really positive thus far, dont start getting negative thoughts now!! Just go with the flow, and be open minded!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Here is little Elleah Kay ladies. Another Bi Racial bubs born 5/11/10 @8:24pm via c section weighing 8lb 1oz :)
 



Attached Files:







100_4876.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









100_4889.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









Photo0071.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









Photo0076.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









Photo0089.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

Once again Shan, your littl girl is gorgeous !!!! Congrats to you and hubby !!
And Eskimo : Good luck hun !! xxx


----------



## Marlarky

Aww as soon as we get an update on Eskimobabies, we will have 27! Bi-racial babies born :D

Shanandboc, she is adorable!! She came out with a beautifully even mix of color and features!


----------



## blessed

so cute!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Eskimo had her little princess ! :)


----------



## lindblum

congrats Shanandboc (~ very cute ) and eskimobabys - just saw the photos on your journal, shes lovely!

There are lots of girl being born :)


----------



## AriannasMama

had to show off these two pics

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1128.snc4/149085_10150107646465921_590700920_7915586_6679168_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1144.snc4/148604_10150106795550921_590700920_7904704_2639811_n.jpg


& congrats to the new mommies and babies!!


----------



## newmommy23

forgot to tell you guys I had my little lady on nov 6th :)


----------



## lindblum

congratulations newmommy23, hope you and baby are both doing well x


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Newmommy23 :)
And Mrs. Stokes, your little girl is growing so nicely and is soo precious !! ;)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats newmommy23 xoxox


----------



## blessed

Congratulations!!


----------



## t111

Congrats shanandboc, eskimo, and newmommy23!!! Beautiful babies!! x

Mrs. Stokes, your little lady gets cuter every pic you post :) So adorable!

Wishingforbub, I love your profile pic! The slip ons are too cute. I really want to take a pic like that before my little guy comes out, hope you don't mind my stealing your idea!!


----------



## t111

Eek, double post!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey y'all here little Emma born Nov.11th @ 11:27am 7lbs 6oz! Looks like daddy!


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina024.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina091.jpg


----------



## blessed

Love love love! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Emma is so pretty :)


----------



## Libra Mariah

Eskimobabys said:


> you know what they say mix babys are BEAUTIFUL! im biracial blk & wht and my DH is Mexican so my baby is just a big ol melting pot! bahahahah

LoL my baby is going to me a melting pot too. I am Biracial Black and White and my Husband is Iraqi.:flower::baby:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaw Eskimo, she is soo adorable !!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

t111 said:


> Wishingforbub, I love your profile pic! The slip ons are too cute. I really want to take a pic like that before my little guy comes out, hope you don't mind my stealing your idea!!

LOL don't mind at all.. the pic was taken by myself LOL, I was just trying it out :) It's weird to think that those little feet are in my tummy :) bless.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks y'all i love her so much!


----------



## Marlarky

Whats a melting pot lol? Im a mutt is it kinda like that??

Im American (caucasian) but from irish scottish german polish french and russian descent and OH is 100% Mexican.

Is our baby going to be a melting pot? lmao i have noooo idea what im talking about here haha.

But eskimo- shes friggin GORGEOUSSSSS
and your avatar is the cutest thing ive seen in awhile. Seeing it right now just made my day awww :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Marlarky said:


> Whats a melting pot lol? Im a mutt is it kinda like that??
> 
> Im American (caucasian) but from irish scottish german polish french and russian descent and OH is 100% Mexican.
> 
> Is our baby going to be a melting pot? lmao i have noooo idea what im talking about here haha.
> 
> But eskimo- shes friggin GORGEOUSSSSS
> and your avatar is the cutest thing ive seen in awhile. Seeing it right now just made my day awww :)

Yeah a melting pot is pretty much a mutt, lol. Where abouts in Chi-town are ya from?


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> Whats a melting pot lol? Im a mutt is it kinda like that??
> 
> Im American (caucasian) but from irish scottish german polish french and russian descent and OH is 100% Mexican.
> 
> Is our baby going to be a melting pot? lmao i have noooo idea what im talking about here haha.
> 
> But eskimo- shes friggin GORGEOUSSSSS
> and your avatar is the cutest thing ive seen in awhile. Seeing it right now just made my day awww :)

:D thanks im a proud mama! yea a melting pot just means you got ALOT things in u! lol


----------



## wtt :)

oh my goodness! All your babies are so freaking adorable! I'm not pregnant yet so shouldn't really be here but our future babies are gonna be at least bi-racial too and i can't wait to see what they look like! :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

mrs.stokes said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Whats a melting pot lol? Im a mutt is it kinda like that??
> 
> Im American (caucasian) but from irish scottish german polish french and russian descent and OH is 100% Mexican.
> 
> Is our baby going to be a melting pot? lmao i have noooo idea what im talking about here haha.
> 
> But eskimo- shes friggin GORGEOUSSSSS
> and your avatar is the cutest thing ive seen in awhile. Seeing it right now just made my day awww :)
> 
> Yeah a melting pot is pretty much a mutt, lol. Where abouts in Chi-town are ya from?Click to expand...


Originally from Brookfield, but now I live closer to Midway airport, south side suburbs. Hbu??


----------



## AriannasMama

Marlarky said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Whats a melting pot lol? Im a mutt is it kinda like that??
> 
> Im American (caucasian) but from irish scottish german polish french and russian descent and OH is 100% Mexican.
> 
> Is our baby going to be a melting pot? lmao i have noooo idea what im talking about here haha.
> 
> But eskimo- shes friggin GORGEOUSSSSS
> and your avatar is the cutest thing ive seen in awhile. Seeing it right now just made my day awww :)
> 
> Yeah a melting pot is pretty much a mutt, lol. Where abouts in Chi-town are ya from?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Originally from Brookfield, but now I live closer to Midway airport, south side suburbs. Hbu??Click to expand...


Aurora, sorta by the Casino. My OH lives in Countryside, so closer to you :). I love Brookfield, I want to live there for the free zoo membership


----------



## Marlarky

Lol its not free anymore though!! I wish! I would have been there all the time hahaha! My OH's hometown is Hodgkins!


----------



## AriannasMama

Marlarky said:


> Lol its not free anymore though!! I wish! I would have been there all the time hahaha! My OH's hometown is Hodgkins!

lol, my OH works in Hodgkins, he lives like 2 min away from it, off east and 58th


----------



## xCookieDough

Can I be added on the list pleaase :) hehe.

Me = Russian, Hungarian, Zimbabwean & South African
OH = Filipino, Chinese, Spanish & English ;)


----------



## JNA

xCookieDough welocme :hugs:
Your due one day before my bday :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

JNA said:


> xCookieDough welocme :hugs:
> Your due one day before my bday :thumbup:

hehe she's due 2 days before my birthday :D


----------



## Marlarky

mrs.stokes said:


> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Lol its not free anymore though!! I wish! I would have been there all the time hahaha! My OH's hometown is Hodgkins!
> 
> lol, my OH works in Hodgkins, he lives like 2 min away from it, off east and 58thClick to expand...

Hhahah thats crazy!! What a small world lol!


------

Sorry everybody, but Im really excited and I need to "Scream" an announcement. *Ahem*


TODAY IS MY FIRST OFFICIAL DAY OF THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Omgoodness eveyone- Im FINALLY 27 weeks pregnant.
Only exactly 3 months until my little guy's arrival date!

91 days :cloud9:

Someone pinch me I swear Im dreaming !!!!! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlarky said:
> 
> 
> Lol its not free anymore though!! I wish! I would have been there all the time hahaha! My OH's hometown is Hodgkins!
> 
> lol, my OH works in Hodgkins, he lives like 2 min away from it, off east and 58thClick to expand...
> 
> Hhahah thats crazy!! What a small world lol!
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> Sorry everybody, but Im really excited and I need to "Scream" an announcement. *Ahem*
> 
> 
> TODAY IS MY FIRST OFFICIAL DAY OF THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Omgoodness eveyone- Im FINALLY 27 weeks pregnant.
> Only exactly 3 months until my little guy's arrival date!
> 
> 91 days :cloud9:
> 
> Someone pinch me I swear Im dreaming !!!!! :DClick to expand...

*pinch* time will seem to drag, bu it goes way too fast!:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

ok here is my 20 week bi-racial bump
 



Attached Files:







Photo0029.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lindblum

^ nice bump :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Hi ladies!! It feels like forever since I've been on this site!
My internet get's hooked up on the 13th, so I should be a little bit more active then!

Congrats Eskim0, shannan. and newmommy! on your beautiful babies!!!! :D :happydance:

And welcome to the Group xCookieDough, I added you. :D

Sooo.... My baby girl is getting big! Wednesday she will be two months old!!
She is already 12 pounds ! Such a big girl but oh so beautiful! :D
She is start to squeel, gurgle, and tries to talk to momma... we think her first word has been "Okayyy" :lol: She says' it non stop! and she likes to say "Ahh-Gee" and "Ahh-Goo" And squeels to the top of her little lungs. Love her!!! Can't wait for you all to experience it. :D


----------



## shareema

Hiya just to tell you guys I had my baby the 23/10. I forgot to mention it here. She's over a month old now and growing very fast. She eats a lot. She's half dutch(with scottish, hungarian french sicilian blood as well) and half beninese(with nigerian blood as well).

Somehow I think she came out looking south american lol...


below is a picture:
 



Attached Files:







302.3.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh shareema she is gorgeous !!! congratulations ! :)


----------



## blessed

beautiful!


----------



## wtt :)

shareema said:


> Hiya just to tell you guys I had my baby the 23/10. I forgot to mention it here. She's over a month old now and growing very fast. She eats a lot. She's half dutch(with scottish, hungarian french sicilian blood as well) and half beninese(with nigerian blood as well).
> 
> Somehow I think she came out looking south american lol...
> 
> 
> below is a picture:

omg so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Marlarky

Agreed- Shes beautiful!!!!!


How come this thread hasnt been active anymore?? This is one of my faves!!!


----------



## blessed

I think everyone's busy with their babies! :cloud9: not me... She's still cookin in there :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Ooo I just noticed this thread!

I'm having a Half Maori half Scottish baby :happydance: My OH is Maori,

Congrats everyone!


----------



## lindblum

Shareema, your little girl is beautiful

lildreamy i cant believe its been two months already! i hope you're getting enough sleep :p


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

Wow! I can't believe how huge this thread has gotten! I just got internet again after like 4 months so I have a lot of catching up to do. Can't wait to see all the pictures of all these beautiful mixed babies!



This is my Lily girl. She was born on Oct. 18, 7lbs. 8oz. She's half white/half black.
 



Attached Files:







Lily.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh dreaminofbaby she is soooo cute.. congratulations !!!
welcome Dazedconfused!!! :)
Hope all you biracial mammas are doing well!
I only have 6 days to go to meet our little boy :yipee: !!!!


----------



## wtt :)

DreaminOfBaby said:


> Wow! I can't believe how huge this thread has gotten! I just got internet again after like 4 months so I have a lot of catching up to do. Can't wait to see all the pictures of all these beautiful mixed babies!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Lily girl. She was born on Oct. 18, 7lbs. 8oz. She's half white/half black.

so adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

Nut_Shake has had her twinnies this morning!! :) YAY


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> Oh dreaminofbaby she is soooo cute.. congratulations !!!
> welcome Dazedconfused!!! :)
> Hope all you biracial mammas are doing well!
> I only have 6 days to go to meet our little boy :yipee: !!!!

are you being induced? hope it goes well!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Lindblum I am having a C-section next wednesday :yipee: I cannot wait !!!!


----------



## lindblum

wow you must be super excited then! bet you've gone thru your hospital bag a million times staring at the baby clothes imagining how he will look in them :p

edit: oh i just noticed you wrote in your sig that ur supposed to have a c-section on that day! duh!


----------



## blessed

Dreaminofbaby - she's SUPER cute! love that little hat :)

Congrats to Nut_shake! and all the others mommies with babies coming up! I have 29 days until my scheduled section... New Years Eve!


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes LOL Lindblum :) I have had my bag packed for ages hehe :) I am so impatient! Well my DH is away til monday so this baby better behave and wait for daddy to come home :)
Blessed: you must be so excited too ! Wow nye:) just before next year... just made it to be a 2010 baby hehe :)


----------



## blessed

Yup! It would be cool to have a birthday that's 1/1/11... but here in the States if, the baby is born before the 1st of the year, we get a tax break on this years taxes! So WOOHOO for that one :) lol


----------



## SilasLove

blessed said:


> Yup! It would be cool to have a birthday that's 1/1/11... but here in the States if, the baby is born before the 1st of the year, we get a tax break on this years taxes! So WOOHOO for that one :) lol

This always makes me giggle! :) 
Last year my best friend's sister was praying her little girl would come before Jan. 1. She didnt, but it was so funny to see her try EVERYTHING to get her out in December. :haha:


----------



## blessed

Lol! Its funny how many parents will try so hard... My doctor just said, "We're scheduling for New years eve is that okay with you?" I said perfect!! lol... but honestly can't stop thinking about moving it up just for a cool sounding birthday... :dohh: 

I wish I could have her naturally :cry: I wonder when she would have decided to show up???


----------



## SilasLove

Aw hon. Well, when is your due date? Is c-section scheduled for after your dd or before?


----------



## blessed

before... due date is the 9th of Jan... no tax break there.. LOL :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Just to let you know my quarter turkish cypriot, quarter greek cypriot, half pakistani babies are here! Born 02.12.10. They are truly amazing and I still can't' believe it! Nessicle made a thread in 3rd tri on my behalf with a picture. Ill upload more when I can, still in the hospital and haven't slept since I got here! But loving having them finally here :) xxxx


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh Congrats again Nat :) they are gorgeous !!! get some rest mommy! xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats on all the new lovely babies! And welcome all new members! :D

I will update this thread around the 13th when I get my internet!

Alexa did her first laugh today! :D
While she is in the tub, I act like I'm eating her toes and make a loud gobbling sound and she starts kicking her legs and puts on the biggest grin in the world, and finally something come out today like part squeel, gurgle, and chuckle... :haha: I couldn't stop laughing. :D

Hope all new mommies and soon to be mommies are doing great!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Im hispanic, and my DH is white.

i hope my baby gets his blue beautiful eyes.. :)


----------



## blessed

Nut_Shake - congratulations on your double bundle! How amazing! :)


----------



## MissFish

Just spotted this thread! I am 4+4 & expecting my 1st! I'm white, (blonde hair blue eyes) & my DBF is african american. We are hoping for a little girl as he already has two gorgeous biracial boys! They are so different from eachother in skin tone, hair color, to hair texture..you really never know what you're going to get! :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome MissFish!! :) and congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## lindblum

nut_shake - your babies are beautiful!

wishingforbub - tomorrow's your last non-mummy day! :p


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> Alexa did her first laugh today! :D
> While she is in the tub, I act like I'm eating her toes and make a loud gobbling sound and she starts kicking her legs and puts on the biggest grin in the world, and finally something come out today like part squeel, gurgle, and chuckle... :haha: I couldn't stop laughing. :D
> 
> Hope all new mommies and soon to be mommies are doing great!

so sweet :)


----------



## wishingforbub

lindblum said:


> nut_shake - your babies are beautiful!
> 
> wishingforbub - tomorrow's your last non-mummy day! :p

Yes hun indeed !!! :) I cannot believe it !!!:happydance: I can't wait to meet the little person who has been a long term resident in my tummy LOL :yipee:


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies found out today I am team blue ... here is little Caleb
 



Attached Files:







Photo0035.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo0033.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats to all the new mommies on here!!

Showing off a pic of my chocolate vanilla swirl 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs361.ash2/63923_10150119745445921_590700920_8100982_6709291_n.jpg


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Mrs stokes she is beautiful !!!!!!
Camishantel. congrats on team blue... lovely scan pics :)

Tomorrow we will meet our biracial little boy !!!!! :yipee:


----------



## camishantel

she is adorable...


----------



## lindblum

mrs.stokes, she is gorgeous!

camishantel congrats on your little boy :)

and wishingforbub - hope all goes well tomorrow and that you make a quick recovery, good luck x


----------



## cerrie311

Just thought I would share my bump progress here I am 29 weeks with my half white half Hispanic (Salvadoran) baby boy <3
 



Attached Files:







29 w 3.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5









28.6w.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









29 w 2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey all! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! :D

So yesterday I brought Alexa to her 2 month appointment and shots. :(
They failed to tell me she would be in pain and run a fever! Everytime she would move her legs she would cry in pain... and babies tend to move their legs constantly so you can only imagine. I actually cried for her... I hated seing her in pain, and I got so mad at the hospital. I called them back and begged them to prescribe me some baby tylenol, because I couldn't find any anywhere!

But on a positive note.

She is a healthy and wonderful baby!

At two months and 1 week, she weighed 13.6 pounds, and 23.5 inches long!
She is a big baby! They said she was at a 98 Percentile with her weight, and at a 78 Percentile with her length and a 90 Percentile with her head circumfrence.

I was scared to death I might be over feeding her, but they said that you can't really over feed infants, because they only eat what they need. They are more worried about babies not being fed enough. Soooos.... yep. :)

How is everyone elses babies doing?


----------



## blessed

Yay! Glad Alexa is happy and healthy! Keep on feeding that precious little girl! :) I've got 3 more weeks until mine comes.... WOW!


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Ladies Our biracial baby boy Noah arrived on 8 dec weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long ! :baby: We are home today from the hospital both doing well... :)
So here is our half iranian/half south african born in Dubai :)
 



Attached Files:







Noah's arrival 055.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









Noah's arrival 065.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wtt :)

aww :cloud9: he is adorable! Congrats wishingforbub!!


----------



## blessed

beautiful!


----------



## lindblum

he's gorgeous! congratulations and glad to hear you are both doing well :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

wishingforbub said:


> Hi Ladies Our biracial baby boy Noah arrived on 8 dec weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long ! :baby: We are home today from the hospital both doing well... :)
> So here is our half iranian/half south african born in Dubai :)

ohhhh!!! gimmie gimmie gimmie!!!!!!! he is too cute!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey ladies! I have the internet now... so should be on more often.

Here is a quick picture of alexa taken yesterday 2 1/2 months! Will catch back with you guys in the next few days. :)

Last one is of her at two weeks

& Such a beautiful baby wishingforbubs!
 



Attached Files:







alexa 4 003.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









alexa 3 007.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8









Alexa2 003.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8









Alexa2 004.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









baybay.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessed

i love that second picture! She loves that dog! :) So cute!


----------



## lindblum

she's such a sweetie, love her chubby cheeks. I think she has your eyes :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank You! :)

& she really loves that puppy! You can hook it up to your computer and download songs for it that have her name in it. And games that help spell her name too. I bought it for her for Christmas..... LOL you can see how that went! I have to go re-xmas shopping! I gave her all her gifts already! :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks Lildreamy and your little one is too precious !!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL I can't believe that with my dark skin, my baby came out so light :) He prob will get a bit darker as he gets older :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Haven't been on here in awhile, lol, but Arianna is good....at her 2 month check up she was 10lbs 21 inches long.....35% for weight and 7% for height .....her weight is in the 89% for her height....so shes short and chubby :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Yesterday Her weight went 1% off of the weight percentile. :(
Not sure what I'm doing wrong???
How often do you feed your baby and how much?
Alexa drinks 3 oz. every two hours on the dot. I've tried to gradually extend the time before each feeding, but she won't let me...

Your baby is deffo not chubby. :) 
Just super Cute! :)


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwwww I haven't been in here in AGES!

So many beautiful babies, I've just spent ages catching up and 'awwww'ing' at the pics!!

Love to all :)

4 weeks to go! ARGH!


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> Yesterday Her weight went 1% off of the weight percentile. :(
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong???
> How often do you feed your baby and how much?
> Alexa drinks 3 oz. every two hours on the dot. I've tried to gradually extend the time before each feeding, but she won't let me...

You're not doing anything wrong, you can't overfeed her she will only take in as much as she needs/her belly can hold. 
3oz every two hours is good, if she wasn't feeding at all then you should be worried. Are the health care providers worried?

don't worry she probably has a few growth spurts ahead of her in which she will be feeding very often and not letting you sleep!!!


----------



## lindblum

FlatShoes said:


> 4 weeks to go! ARGH!

or 1... :twisted:


----------



## FlatShoes

lindblum said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 4 weeks to go! ARGH!
> 
> or 1... :twisted:Click to expand...

ARGH NO! I'm freaking out now you said that!! ahhaha


----------



## LilDreamy

They aren;t concerned about her weight, but the babysitter freaked me out. She has 5 kids of her own, and she told me I should ask my dictir about her eating habits. :S
I'm sure they would have told me something at her checkup if something was wrong. 

Thanks! :D

& FlatShoes you're getting close!! How exciting!!! I miss being preggers and the excitement!


----------



## mixedmama

Oh wow so many babies are here now! I haven't been on this thread in ages, everybody's babies are absolutely gorgeous! Hope everyone is doing well. Ava is good, although she's dropped a bit of weight. At 5 weeks she was on the 91st percentile and at 10 weeks she was on the 75th (12lb 14oz) :( my HV said it's fine as long as she stays on there and doesn't get lower but I've been breastfeeding her more often anyway lol. Anyway here's some pics:
 



Attached Files:







avapink.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9









avaclose.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9









avabow.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## newmommy23

forgot to update you guys! molly was due halloween but showed up november 6th :)


----------



## newmommy23

its been way too long since I came here, but you all have gorgeous babies! here's a few pics of my Mollymaia <3

half Haitian, half Romanian <33333
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0170.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10









DSCI0086.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









DSCI0051.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9









154116_1529309553485_1257090239_31279209_2529160_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JNA

aw I want my lo now!!

Beautiful babies ladies if ever in NC I will babysit


----------



## blessed

:cloud9: they are beyond precious


----------



## wtt :)

aww all your babies are super cute! :cloud9:


----------



## t111

Loving all the cute baby pics!! :)

Congrats wishingforbub, mixedmama, and newmommy! Absolutely gorgeous little ones! x

And lildreamy and mrs stokes, your little girls are getting so big! (Not TOO big, lil dreamy haha) and they are cute as ever! Makes me want my LO right now! x


----------



## LilDreamy

Newmommy and mixedmomma, your babies are absolutely adorable!!
Love those curlz!


----------



## lindblum

your babies are gorgeous, have to agree with lildreamy i love those curls too!


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy said:


> Yesterday Her weight went 1% off of the weight percentile. :(
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong???
> How often do you feed your baby and how much?
> Alexa drinks 3 oz. every two hours on the dot. I've tried to gradually extend the time before each feeding, but she won't let me...
> 
> Your baby is deffo not chubby. :)
> Just super Cute! :)

Arianna has 4oz every 2.5-3 hours, sometimes she'll take 5oz but its rare, usually after a long nap she'll do that.


----------



## LilDreamy

2.5 - 3 hours is great! She either wants to eat every 1.5 - 2 hours, and lately she's been only wanting to eat an once here and there every 30 minutes or so. My silly girl! I need to figure something out. :S


----------



## LilDreamy

AriannasMama said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday Her weight went 1% off of the weight percentile. :(
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong???
> How often do you feed your baby and how much?
> Alexa drinks 3 oz. every two hours on the dot. I've tried to gradually extend the time before each feeding, but she won't let me...
> 
> Your baby is deffo not chubby. :)
> Just super Cute! :)
> 
> Arianna has 4oz every 2.5-3 hours, sometimes she'll take 5oz but its rare, usually after a long nap she'll do that.Click to expand...

Hey, I'm confused... aren;t our tickers a week off???

I thought our babies were 11 weeks 2 days old... but it's pretty much saying they are 10 weeks 3 days. Since I count a month as only being 4 weeks...
I counted by days = 79 and divided by 7 (wk) and got 11 wks 2 days


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa in her Christmas dress.

Merry Christmas!!
 



Attached Files:







Alexa's Christmas Dress 2010 018.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









Alexa's Christmas Dress 2010 014.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JNA

Merry Christmas ladies!!!!

I had a "white" Christmas a)it's snowing (first time since 1966) b) oh is white and spent some time with his family lol. I have never seen so many pies in my life. Culture shock was fun and uncomfortable at least we are trying to get along and bring this baby into families that love him


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi ladies !!! :)
We had Noahs 2 week check today. he has gained 600grams since birth and has grown 4.5cm !!!! So our booby monster's feeding is paying off 
He is changing so much everyday and his skin is slowly getting a little darker hehe :) Slowly we are getting to know his little personality too, which is one of a cheeky monkey ! Here is a more recent picture of him :
Hope you all had a wonderful xmas! xx

And alexa looks so cute in her dress ! :)
 



Attached Files:







Noah's arrival 136.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww! You're baby is soo precious! Love his cheeks! I guess both of our babies are big cheeky babies! :)

Hope you both had a merry very Christmas.... or a Very Merry Christmas..


----------



## blessed

Glad you ladies had an awesome Christmas! :) Hooray for gorgeous babies! :)


----------



## lindblum

lildreamy that dress looks lovely on her, where did you find that baby-sized shrug?! or is it part of the dress? :p

wishingforbub your lil man looks like a sweetie his cheeks are very rosy. i found my daughter 'changed colour' alot in the first year. she was white at first, then went tan, then light again and has now settled into a cream colour, funny looking back at photos and seeing how much they change!


----------



## lindblum

JNA said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!!!
> 
> I had a "white" Christmas a)it's snowing (first time since 1966) b) oh is white and spent some time with his family lol. I have never seen so many pies in my life. Culture shock was fun and uncomfortable at least we are trying to get along and bring this baby into families that love him

nice to hear everyone is getting along :) hope no one said anything too cringey. my oh always says things he shouldn't (by accident :dohh:) but my family are used to it now!


----------



## LilDreamy

lindblum said:


> lildreamy that dress looks lovely on her, where did you find that baby-sized shrug?! or is it part of the dress? :p
> 
> wishingforbub your lil man looks like a sweetie his cheeks are very rosy. i found my daughter 'changed colour' alot in the first year. she was white at first, then went tan, then light again and has now settled into a cream colour, funny looking back at photos and seeing how much they change!

Thank You! And it came with the dress luckily. I love it, she loves it too. She loves it soo much she tries to eat it. :dohh: 

Worried about her and dresses when she gets a little older, she likes to pull it up over her head. Lol. :)


----------



## newmommy23

Someone asked me if I was babysitting Molly yesterday :(


----------



## lindblum

newmommy23 said:


> Someone asked me if I was babysitting Molly yesterday :(

awww coz she's a different colour from you? :( was it a stranger on the street that asked?
Unfortunetly there isn't much you can do about it... :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww. :[

I'm sorry to hear that.
Luckily no one here has asked me that yet.... but luckily we're in the military and alot of babies are mixed.

But I'm sure once we go back home, I'll experience the same thing. :/


----------



## blessed

Just wanted to let you all know my c-section is friday morning... 2 more days for me! Eeek!


----------



## jessabella

yayaya had my baby..just wanted to share with you girls!!
:cloud9:

Olivia Marcella Stewart was born Sunday, 27th December at 1:15am
She was 38w 4d and weighed 8lb 4oz and 57cm long...we adore her!
 



Attached Files:







mummy2.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11









aww.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 11









bedtime.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11









sleeping peacfully in her pod.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 11









ready for bed.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessed

gorgeous!!


----------



## CJA

Hello Everyone! I would love to join the group. My daughter is due May 11th. We are so excited to meet her. I am white and my husband is African-American. She is our first bundle of joy. So many gorgeous babies on here!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Omg Jess! She looks like a little Princess!! She is sooo adorable! :]

& Good luck Blessed! EEK! Sooo excited for you! Cant wait for you to hold your precious baby in your arms. :]

Welcome to the group CJA! Adding you to the list! You guys look like you're going to have a gorgeous baby.


----------



## blessed

Hello CJA! :)


----------



## lindblum

congratulations jessabella, shes gorgeous!

goodluck blessed - looks like your baby just about is going to be a 2010 baby :D 

hi cja :)


----------



## xCookieDough

I haven't posted in here in ages!
Hope everyone is well and enjoyed xmas! happy new year for tomorrows ladies![=

Just to say I'm having a little girl (please add to the list under xcookiedough 8th april :))
..

and.... I'm on double digits now! woohoo 99 days to go until my princess is in our arms! :D
XO


----------



## LilDreamy

Cookiedough! Congrats on team pink! :]

I fixed ya on the first page! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

newmommy23 said:


> Someone asked me if I was babysitting Molly yesterday :(

:( im sorry :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

LilDreamy said:


> Alexa in her Christmas dress.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!

so cute!


----------



## Eskimobabys

mixedmama said:


> Oh wow so many babies are here now! I haven't been on this thread in ages, everybody's babies are absolutely gorgeous! Hope everyone is doing well. Ava is good, although she's dropped a bit of weight. At 5 weeks she was on the 91st percentile and at 10 weeks she was on the 75th (12lb 14oz) :( my HV said it's fine as long as she stays on there and doesn't get lower but I've been breastfeeding her more often anyway lol. Anyway here's some pics:

omg! look at that hair and those eyes! adorable!


----------



## Eskimobabys

newmommy23 said:


> its been way too long since I came here, but you all have gorgeous babies! here's a few pics of my Mollymaia <3
> 
> half Haitian, half Romanian <33333

i love th photo of her and daddy looking at each other! she has so much hair!


----------



## CJA

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Happy New Year!! :)

Alexa is getting bad cradle cap again! A lady with a mixed baby told me to put baby lotion in her hair... I thought she was crazy at first... but i tried it anyway, and it has made 80% of it go away so far. :)

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## cerrie311

LilDreamy said:


> Happy New Year!! :)
> 
> Alexa is getting bad cradle cap again! A lady with a mixed baby told me to put baby lotion in her hair... I thought she was crazy at first... but i tried it anyway, and it has made 80% of it go away so far. :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

I heard baby oil too then use a gentle brush to loosen the flakes


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!

Just wanted to update :) I had my baby Boy on Dec 23rd :)


----------



## cerrie311

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wanted to update :) I had my baby Boy on Dec 23rd :)

aww congratulations! His stats are almost the same as mine when I was born, I was 9lbs 4oz 22 1/2 inches :)


----------



## lindblum

congrats Waiting2bMommy!


----------



## wanabeamama

im in, me and my OH have been together 9 yrs and were just ttc #1 were both soooo excited i dream about how beautiful our baby will be, i am white brittish/spanish my OH is black Bajan (barbados) i wish the stalk would hurry up i cant wate :)


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats waiting2bmommy :) !!!


----------



## CJA

waiting2bmommy said:


> hi!
> 
> Just wanted to update :) i had my baby boy on dec 23rd :)

congratulations!!!


----------



## blessed

Well look who showed up! Baby Sarai is here! :) So in LOVE! 

I wrote her birth story for you guys to check out along with piccies! :cloud9:

Sarai is here!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats blessed, your little girl is just beautiful !


----------



## camishantel

yay .. CONGRATS..
Lildreamy I found out I am on team blue if you could update me on the front page... I think I found out while you were gone and having you lovely baby...


----------



## lindblum

congrats blessed, she is gorgeous!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats blessed! What a beautiful girl! :cloud9:


----------



## LilDreamy

BLESSED! Your baby is absolutely GORGEOUS! :) Congratulations! :happydance:
& congratulations waiting2bmommy, can't wait to piccies! :)

Welcome to the group wanabeamama! :hugs: 
Best of wishes to you!

& also congrats on team :blue: camishantel, updating it! :)

So News on Alexa, she did her first belly laugh!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :D
There is no sound that could make me happier! :)


----------



## camishantel

aww how cute... I can't wait to hold my little Caleb.. I can't believe I have 90 days left.... so here is my questions... do you remember days when you were at my stage that you felt little to no movement?? I always worry then in like 2 days time everything seems fine.. I am a bigger girl and I have a anterior placenta so wondering if maybe it is the way he urns everyonce in awhile that is making it hard for me to feel anything>>


----------



## LilDreamy

Around your stage I remember feeling my baby every now and then, some dasys I would feel her, some days I wouldn't. The doctor told me it depended on which wsy she was facing. If her back was against my tummy, I wouldn't feel much kicks, but if she turned and her feet towards my tummy then I would feel her more.

But in another month or two, you will feel your babies every move. :)
It's one of the best feelings ever. :)


----------



## camishantel

I just get a little worried because everyone else is like I have felt pretty much everything since 22 weeks which apparently is normal.. but I AM A BIGGGGG GIRL and my placenta is in front so Dr. said it would be awhile before I felt anything.. then I started feeling and like you said some days I feel a lot and really strong and other days not so much and not so strong


----------



## blessed

That baby of yours will be moving around like crazy soon and you will definitely feel it! There's no greater feeling :) (unless its at your ribs, then that feeling is not so great :haha: )


----------



## Eskimobabys

so what race(s) did/are y'all putting on the birth certificate? i said other


----------



## wtt :)

good question! lol i guess we'll be putting "other" too


----------



## lindblum

in the uk you don't have to put the race down on the birth certificate... i would probably pick other if i had to.


----------



## camishantel

I hadn't even thought of that.... can you pick more than one or if there is more than one do you need to put other??


----------



## Eskimobabys

camishantel said:


> I hadn't even thought of that.... can you pick more than one or if there is more than one do you need to put other??

idk when i was filling it out there was just a blank spot like this ex Race:________


----------



## blessed

I really don't remember.. :dohh: but I'm pretty sure I put other


----------



## LilDreamy

Dang.... That's a really good question! :S

Eek! what to do....

I would put other.... I just don't care for it. My baby belongs somewhere. They Should have a biracial block, and a space for the mix. :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

LilDreamy said:


> Dang.... That's a really good question! :S
> 
> Eek! what to do....
> 
> I would put other.... I just don't care for it. My baby belongs somewhere. They Should have a biracial block, and a space for the mix. :shrug:

totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

I honestly thought they woudl :shrug: hmm I think it is a great idea though


----------



## Anicole10

Heyyy everyone! Really glad I found this block :) I'm half jamaican and half italian...OH is full native american...can't wait to see what my daughter comes out looking like. Really having trouble enrolling her with the tribe right now...I wanna rip my hair out!


----------



## JNA

Just wanted to let you guys know im having a girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Anicole10 said:


> Heyyy everyone! Really glad I found this block :) I'm half jamaican and half italian...OH is full native american...can't wait to see what my daughter comes out looking like. Really having trouble enrolling her with the tribe right now...I wanna rip my hair out!

your baby will be super cute i'm sure! :D
Good luck with the tribal enrollment :hugs: :flower:


----------



## camishantel

congrats on expecting a baby girl JNA


----------



## Anicole10

wtt :) said:


> Anicole10 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyy everyone! Really glad I found this block :) I'm half jamaican and half italian...OH is full native american...can't wait to see what my daughter comes out looking like. Really having trouble enrolling her with the tribe right now...I wanna rip my hair out!
> 
> your baby will be super cute i'm sure! :D
> Good luck with the tribal enrollment :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks I'm going to need it. It's a mess over something so simple :)


----------



## SilasLove

Here are my biracial babes! :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs070.snc6/168025_1821012007504_1306290029_2121834_3899143_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs036.snc6/166649_1821013087531_1306290029_2121836_1002899_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs022.snc6/165242_1821096489616_1306290029_2121917_7976194_n.jpg


----------



## blessed

beautiful!


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW!! OMG They are sooo freakin cute!! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

JNA Congrats on finding out it's a girl.

They're the best! :D 

Anicole your baby will be very adorable! When is your baby due??


----------



## Anicole10

Silas...she is SOOO adorable! I can't wait to put little headbands on my baby girl. I'm jealous!

Nahla is due April 29th...seems so far away! I get excited looking at everyone's cute babies.


----------



## Eskimobabys

so pretty SilasLove! im gonna have to have u edit a few of emmys pics


----------



## SilasLove

Thank you ladies!

Kayla - I would be honored to edit pictures of beautiful Emmy. :D


----------



## camishantel

Here is my little man from today... can't do 3d or 4 d as he is already head down and partially in my pelvis... confirmed I am losing my plug and looks like he will be early.. his HR was 143 and he is measuring somewhere around 3lbs 1 oz so right on... everything looks good his heart brain everything he is perfect
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-17 11.46.10.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ~TLC~

I keep forgetting all about this thread! Hope everyone is doing well and congrats to all who have had their precious little ones! I hope to be added to the babies born list soon!!! I'm getting really excited and not to mention impatient. :wacko:


----------



## LilDreamy

Uh ohs!!! You're gonna have your baby really soon!! :D
Sooo Excited for you! :) Get as much rest as you can now.
First two weeks are really tough.
But you'll have your baby, and all of that won't really matter much. :)
It'll be the happiest days of your life!

Good luck! Hope your labor is smooth! :)


----------



## ~TLC~

LilDreamy said:


> Uh ohs!!! You're gonna have your baby really soon!! :D
> Sooo Excited for you! :) Get as much rest as you can now.
> First two weeks are really tough.
> But you'll have your baby, and all of that won't really matter much. :)
> It'll be the happiest days of your life!
> 
> Good luck! Hope your labor is smooth! :)

Thank you! :hugs: I feel like all I have been doing is sleeping though! Lol, all the days are blending together half the time I forget what day I'm on. :shrug: I need that baby to come to keep me busy! And of course to show off to everyone that is waiting!


----------



## lindblum

Hi everyone, i had my daughter 5 days before her due date on january 16th at 11:43pm, she weighed 3.4kg. I think we are calling her Amani :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00659.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1097.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1068.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations lindblum! She is beautiful!


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW!! SO CUTE! 

Congratulations!! :happydance:

She is such a doll! :)


----------



## blessed

Congratulations! How adorable! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

wtt :) said:


> Congratulations lindblum! She is beautiful!

when are you TCC?


----------



## wtt :)

Eskimobabys said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lindblum! She is beautiful!
> 
> when are you TCC?Click to expand...

in about 2 months! :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Lindblum!!! How beautiful :)


----------



## ~TLC~

Congratulations Lindblum she's gorgeous!!

But no more babies are allowed to be born because I've decided I need to be next! Lol.


----------



## LilDreamy

Fingers crossed for you TLC!  :D


----------



## ~TLC~

LilDreamy said:


> Fingers crossed for you TLC!  :D

Cross your toes, arms, and legs too! Lol. And thank you! :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

LOL! I will. :haha:


Soooo Here is an update on Alexa! :)
 



Attached Files:







Alexa Bath and Bear 026.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









Alexa Bath and Bear 029.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## camishantel

awww she is gorgeous


----------



## wtt :)

aww Lil dreamy, she is adorable!


----------



## ~TLC~

Awh, adorable! I want to eat those cheeks.


----------



## blessed

what a beautiful smile!!


----------



## Agiboma

little Alexa is so cute


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank You ladies! :)

& Agiboma! I haven't heard from you in ages!! How is your little one doing?? :)
He looks adorable in your avatar! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

lildreamy she is a cutie!!


----------



## lindblum

I was planning on calling my girl Amani but have had to change it to Emani as amani means fussy in creole (my sides language) My parents were having nightmares about it, but husbands family love the name :|


----------



## LilDreamy

Sounds like a really pretty name the way I pronounce it!
How do you pronounce it??


----------



## LilDreamy

& TLC Did you have your baby yet!?


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> Sounds like a really pretty name the way I pronounce it!
> How do you pronounce it??

ee-maa-ni. Means faith/belief :)

My 3yr old has finally got used to the new baby and is even kissing her :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG00679.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG00691.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wtt :)

aww :cloud9: baby is like "no pictures please!" :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Precious!!! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

wtt :) said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lindblum! She is beautiful!
> 
> when are you TCC?Click to expand...
> 
> in about 2 months! :happydance:Click to expand...

awww awesome!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Eskimobabys said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lindblum! She is beautiful!
> 
> when are you TCC?Click to expand...
> 
> in about 2 months! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> awww awesome!!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:D :happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies
how are you all and your little biracial bubbas?

here are some latest pics of Noah :


----------



## wishingforbub

lovely pics lindblum :) so cute!


----------



## wtt :)

omg those pictures are adorable!! love the first one!


----------



## wishingforbub

thanks wtt :) I am not sure if it was a real smile or wind, but the photo makes it look real LOL :)


----------



## wtt :)

wishingforbub said:


> thanks wtt :) I am not sure if it was a real smile or wind, but the photo makes it look real LOL :)

:lol: yeah but it's cute either way!


----------



## Heather212

Hi ladies :flower:

I've been looking at your baby pics, they're all so cute!

I'm having a mixed baby but I'm already mixed myself (White/Native American). My BF is East Asian. For some reason I'm told I look like I'm "part Korean," I guess it's from people mistaking the Native features with Korean LOL :shrug:. I don't mind, though. I always thought Asian women were so pretty, I hope my kid will be, too haha.


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> hi ladies
> how are you all and your little biracial bubbas?
> 
> here are some latest pics of Noah :
> ]

 cute smile :)

is that dad holding him in the 2nd picture? i wish my husband was confident enough to hold baby like that. the only way he holds her makes her cry...

hi heather212, i'm sure your kid will be gorgeous, all mixed babies are...! ;)


----------



## wtt :)

lindblum said:


> is that dad holding him in the 2nd picture? i wish my husband was confident enough to hold baby like that. the only way he holds her makes her cry...

i used to love to be held like that as a baby. I also hold a lot of babies like that. They seem to love it too :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Yes Lindblum, that's his daddy holding him :) he absolutely loves it!


----------



## lindblum

sweet :)

leilani is getting better with new baby now. she even tried to pick her up. and yes, i shaved baby's head, badly :D theres little patches everywhere.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1140.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1151.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1194.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1198.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wtt :)

but baby is so cute! love the second picture!

ETA: did you make that vest yourself?


----------



## lindblum

no i bought it.. i can't knit :p


----------



## wtt :)

lindblum said:


> no i bought it.. i can't knit :p

hehe it's still cute. i'm learning how to crochet. (it's not hard btw ;)) That's why i asked :D


----------



## ~TLC~

Just to let everyone know I had my baby boy! Rhys David Lawrence he was born on January 25th at 5:43pm and weighed 9lbs 5oz!
 



Attached Files:







Big Yawn.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7









GQPose.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8









Im Here.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









No Girls.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JNA

Aw he's gorgeous!
There are so many beautiful babies here. I cant wait to have my angel


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations TLC!!!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## blessed

He's a cutie!!


----------



## ~TLC~

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats TLC!!! how adorable :) you must be over the moon! enjoy every moment hun xx


----------



## lindblum

congratulations tlc, he's lovely :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow! Such a handsome little boy you have!! Congrats! :D :happydance: :yipee:

:holly: <-- I just noticed this smiley??? LOL!


----------



## wtt :)

LilDreamy said:


> :holly: <-- I just noticed this smiley??? LOL!

that smiley is from a thread in the girly sanctuary (i think ;))


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay!! Alexa's 4 Month Birthday!! :happydance:
Going so quick!! :(

I know I over do it with the pictures Lol. Just wanted you guys to see the change.

1.) Newborn
2.) 4 Months
3.) Her hiney :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0525.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11









Alexa 5 Feb 012.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10









Alexa's Hat & Roll 021.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wtt :)

aww how cute! :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

Oh my goodness! Shes more and more precious each time!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank You!!:D
She makes me soo happy! :)

She is learning how to scoot across the floor, but always manages to end up on her back, because she falls over. :haha:


----------



## blessed

lol! how sweet!


----------



## lindblum

thats so cute! is she trying to crawl or just shuffling aorund?


----------



## LilDreamy

Tries crawling, but she hasn't learned how to get her belly off the ground lol.
Some times she'll get her chest and one leg up in the air. And other times she looks like she's playing airplane. Lol. with arms, legs, and head off of the ground. 

She only manages moving a few inches, or she turns in circles. :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Congrats TLC!


----------



## AriannasMama

Heres an update of Arianna. Her tummy is getting quite dark so I am guessing thats about the color she'll be. Nice and tan :)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/165754_10150149318315921_590700920_8612945_2088370_n.jpg

then Ari and Daddy

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180061_10150151782890921_590700920_8650052_1374852_n.jpg


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaah Lildreamy and Arianna, your LO's are just soooo gorgeous!
I thought I'd put some pics up of Noah to show how he has changed from birth, he is 2 months old today ! xx


----------



## wtt :)

cute pics of Arianna and Noah! :cloud9:


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww! You both have such cute babies!! :D

They change so much and so fast! 

& Ariana, Alexa's tummy is really dark too, I'm sure that's what color she will eventually be. :)


----------



## blessed

Sarai's legs are very tan.. im so jealous! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

me and emmy are the same color :D


----------



## YoungMummy08

Can i Join? im due August 12th... my 1st born is mixed race im afrian & his dad is scotish/indian...my 2nd is half african again from me & my OH is Jamaican, Chinese & American x


----------



## camishantel

such cute little pics... I know have about 56 days left before I meet my little man..


----------



## Veryv

Oooh can I join? I'm due May 30 with a baby girl n im german scottish and a teeny bit chilean (1/16)and look caucasian (ill try to put a pic of us) n OH is hispanic (mexican).. I have been wondering who the babys gonna look like n can't wait til shes due!! 

P.s. All of you have beautiful babies!!


----------



## Veryv

Oooh can I join? I'm due May 30 with a baby girl n im german scottish and a teeny bit chilean (1/16)and look caucasian (ill try to put a pic of us) n OH is hispanic (mexican).. I have been wondering who the babys gonna look like n can't wait til shes due!! 

P.s. All of you have beautiful babies!!


----------



## Marlarky

8 days until my 50% irish scottish german polish french russian, and 50% Mexican baby boy is due!! :haha:


----------



## blessed

Welcome YoungMummy08 and VeryV!

:happydance: Marlarky! Can't wait to see him! :)


----------



## wtt :)

Marlarky said:


> 8 days until my 50% irish scottish german polish french russian, and 50% Mexican baby boy is due!! :haha:

wow now that's a real mixture in a good way of course! :D Your post actually had DH and i talk about how much of a mix of nationalities our babies are gonna be :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

Good luck with the birth Malarky :) xx can't wait to see some pics !


----------



## lindblum

hi YoungMummy08 and VeryV :)

good luck malarky!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck for the birth, Marlarky!:flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome new ladies! And good luck Malarky can't wait to see your baby! :D

Well... Alexa got a stomach virus from me. :'(

She's getting a bit better now.

But I noticed when I was at the hospital, the doctor wrote down that she was African American as her race. How hard is it to put Bi-Racial!! >: (


----------



## blessed

LilDreamy said:


> But I noticed when I was at the hospital, the doctor wrote down that she was African American as her race. How hard is it to put Bi-Racial!! >: (

ugh!! those kinds of things are going to bother me quite a bit.... probably more than it should :nope:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> 8 days until my 50% irish scottish german polish french russian, and 50% Mexican baby boy is due!! :haha:

how exciting:happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

blessed said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> But I noticed when I was at the hospital, the doctor wrote down that she was African American as her race. How hard is it to put Bi-Racial!! >: (
> 
> ugh!! those kinds of things are going to bother me quite a bit.... probably more than it should :nope:Click to expand...

i told DH i might just put "Eurasian" on anything that asks for the "race" of the child :haha:


----------



## blessed

:haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I put African American for my kids. Or if there zis an other option I write white/African American.


----------



## AriannasMama

How does everyone make those photo strips for their signatures? I want one!


----------



## blessed

I use picnik.com :) I didn't know either for the longest until EskimoBabys told me!


----------



## SilasLove

AriannasMama said:


> How does everyone make those photo strips for their signatures? I want one!

How cute is your little girl?! :D Do you take your own pictures or get them professionally done? 

But really, she is so beautiful :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

I take them myself. We have a Digital SLR camera and I just lay her on a white sheet in the front room cause we get the best lighting in there. :)

& I just decided to make the photo strip in photoshop, I couldnt figure out picnik, lol.


----------



## SilasLove

Oh well they are beautiful x 

Do you have a parenting journal hon??

Would love to get an SLR but my OH is a cheapster :|


----------



## bobblebot

Hi everyone, I'd like to join you all and oh my what gorgeaus babies!

i'm mummy to my handsome biracial son called Dante whose 3, hes half english/irish and nigerian, I also have 4 kids who are white from my first marriage who are all aged 14-18.

I am expecting my beautiful baby girl in july, her name will be Maya Ayo.

Helloo!
 



Attached Files:







P1040144.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0281.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









038.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1









none 041.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wtt :)

welcome bobblebot, your son is adorable!


----------



## LuluLamar

What a gem this post is! I'm barely pregnant but my child will be Black and Mexican. Hopefully with Mexican hair, haha. ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

SilasLove said:


> Oh well they are beautiful x
> 
> Do you have a parenting journal hon??
> 
> Would love to get an SLR but my OH is a cheapster :|

I have one, but theres literally like 4-5 posts in it, lol. I don't really have time to do one (barely have time to fill out her baby book :haha:).

I use my dads SLR...its like a $1,000 camera. :shock: but the quality is amazing so its totally worth it. I want one really bad too, lol.


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Our baby will be maori/scot from my side lol and dutch from OHs side =]


----------



## Eskimobabys

SilasLove said:


> Oh well they are beautiful x
> 
> Do you have a parenting journal hon??
> 
> Would love to get an SLR but my OH is a cheapster :|

i got mine last year with our Tax return DH was out to sea :winkwink:


----------



## SilasLove

Eskimobabys said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Oh well they are beautiful x
> 
> Do you have a parenting journal hon??
> 
> Would love to get an SLR but my OH is a cheapster :|
> 
> i got mine last year with our Tax return DH was out to sea :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Well my OH is never out to sea - so I doubt I get that "opportunity"! lol


----------



## fifideluxe

ooooh can I join in? :D

my babies are half white (british/italian) and half jamaican and 100% beautiful!

so nice to see so many proud mummas of bi-racial babies!!! And u should be they are all gorgeous!!

fi x


----------



## Heather212

SilasLove said:


> I put African American for my kids. Or if there zis an other option I write white/African American.

Yeah I don't know why people just want to put everybody in one category. I write White/American Indian when it comes to myself but I've been in situations where I was asked to choose one :growlmad:


----------



## camishantel

35 week bump
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-05 12.48.50.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LilDreamy

Too Cute Bump. =)


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohh yea...

Alexa can sit on her own now! :)
 



Attached Files:







5Mar11 + Easter 029.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wtt :)

^^ :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

cami, your bump is great, nearly there!!! :)
and alexa is just beautiful and so big!!!
noah will be 3 months on tuesday :)
here is the latest pic taken this morning !
 



Attached Files:







Noo noo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy said:


> Ohh yea...
> 
> Alexa can sit on her own now! :)


Ari too :dance:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196631_10150171751965921_590700920_8891262_6990940_n.jpg

just gotta keep a pillow behind her so we dont get any bumped heads. Yay Alexa


----------



## wtt :)

adorable! both of them!


----------



## blessed

Yay! They grow like crazy!


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY FOR ARI TOO! :happydance:
AHH! All of our babies are so freakin cute!
Wishingforbub, I love your babies facial expression, too cute! I love when they raise their eyebrows and wrinkle up their forhead. :lol:
& Ariannasmama She looks like a little princess, love the bow too! I really need to start putting cute bows in Alexa's Hair. People still think she's a boy. :lol:

Blessed, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your signature! :haha: You have a really cute character! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Well I took some photos myself yesterday of Noah :) he was such a good boy- obviously the poses were a bit limited as his patience ran out. :)

So here are some :


----------



## wtt :)

aww look at those eyes! beautiful!


----------



## blessed

he is adorable!!


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaaw blessed you little girl is gorgeous too!! :)


----------



## blessed

Thanks! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Blessed what are your and DH's races? I find it so interesting how the genes mix :) when Noah was born he was soooo white and now he is getting chocolatey :) but he is still lighter skinned than me - i think he is somewhere in between DH and I.


----------



## Marlarky

My baby boy Aaron was born Feb 23 at 11:31pm. 7lb, 13oz. 20.5"long with a 12.5cm head. He is crazy mixed, I dont even know how you can get all of this into one person!! :haha:

From my side: 25% Irish, Scottish 25% Polish, German, French & Russian
and 50% Mexican on the DHs side.
 



Attached Files:







AARON.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









AARON3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









aaron4.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









AARON AND MOMMY.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









AARON AND MOMMY2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaw Malarky congrats on your little boy :) He is Beautiful!!!!!!! xx enjoy every second of him! He is a great mix indeed xx


----------



## wtt :)

Marlarky said:


> My baby boy Aaron was born Feb 23 at 11:31pm. 7lb, 13oz. 20.5"long with a 12.5cm head. He is crazy mixed, I dont even know how you can get all of this into one person!! :haha:
> 
> From my side: 25% Irish, Scottish 25% Polish, German, French & Russian
> and 50% Mexican on the DHs side.

aww congratulations!! He looks like a very cute mix! :D 
I can't wait to see what DH's and my kids will look like! :lol:


----------



## lindblum

congrats on your baby boy malarky!


----------



## LilDreamy

CONGRATS MALARKY!!!!! :happydance: Looks like a baby doll! Tooo cute! :)


----------



## blessed

awww he's beautiful!


----------



## lindblum

Leilani is getting on alot better with the baby now, she is actually playing with her :) 
In the second picture she is telling her to look at the camera... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00809.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









IMG00811.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG00848.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG00849.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LilDreamy

PRECIOUS!! :) & I love love your signature!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw lindblum they are both just soooo precious :)


----------



## blessed

beautiful babies :)


----------



## wtt :)

love the pictures! keep them coming! :D


----------



## Marlarky

ARRGGGGHHHHHHH guys, i have to post this here even thouh I have posted it in two other spots, becuse I am just SOOO PISSED OFFFFF!!!! And its fitting, because of our bi racial -ness

We brought Aaron over to roberts moms house today and they like hogged him the whole time and I was like oh ok its just because hes cute and its her grandchild and they like to spend time with him
then later she decided to finally hand him over to me and she asked me to wake him up. Well the only way to wake him up is to undress him because hes such a deep sleeper. So okay it was like 75 degrees in her house and Im sweating and they have Aaron in a fleece outfit with a fleece blanket, socks hat AND gloves
its fucking so hot in there! 
So I undress him and just have him in his socks and diaper to let him cool off a little and she starts bitching at me to put his clothes back on. Ummm excuse me last time I checked he is MY baby not yours! You didnt have more babies for a reason!
So whatever I took him intoherliving room still just in his diaper and socks and I put him on a blanket on the floor to give him some tummy time so he can practice lifting his head up and rolling over and stuff like that. Well she comes in and takes his clothes and grabs aaron and puts his clothes on saying "I told you to put his clothes back on!"
wtffff im ready to punch this bitch. So then hes on the blanket and he rolls over and shes so excited to see it and then he does it again but he was holding his head up this time so when he rolled he hit his head a little on the floor. Not hard at all, he didnt even whimper or nothing he was fine he was having fun, you could tell and she freaks out, picks him up and hand him to her niece and says "take him to the kitchen, away from her!"
omg I went in the kichen and said "give me my son I have to go home and get him to bed".


----------



## blessed

ugh!! That would have pissed me off BEYOND belief...


----------



## wtt :)

i would have left the minute she demanded the clothes to be put on... :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

agree with ^ don't know how you managed to stay there so long!

does she think he's 'her baby'?


----------



## lindblum

btw, congrats wtt, just saw you are pregnant!!! 

have a happy+healthy remaining 8months!


----------



## wtt :)

lindblum said:


> btw, congrats wtt, just saw you are pregnant!!!
> 
> have a happy+healthy remaining 8months!

thank you! :dance:


----------



## lindblum

just wondering, how common this is;
my baby has monolids/ epicanthic folds (common in chinese people) over her eyes, neither me or hubby have this. He is bengali and i am mauritian. As far as he knows, his family is not mixed and i have white/french about 4 generations up on my dads' side. 
it doesn't bother me i was just curious if this trait appeared in other mix children? my three year old was born with monolids but they dissapeared after a few days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00824.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG00825 (2).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG00825.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tootsweets

Eeeek! Finding this thread is well exciting! Your babies are just all so gorgeous! Makes me even more excited!

Me and my boyfriend are so happy to be having a baby, and she or he is going to be mixed race! I am white british and he is black caribbean. I can't put us together to think how our child will look as we're so different. We're just going to have to wait 6 months to find out, due 26 september.

I will be checking this thread to see your little cuties getting on!

xxxx


----------



## blessed

no clue lindblum :shrug: but those eyes are precious!


----------



## JNA

Congratulations wtt on your bfp

All of your babies are so beautiful ladies!
76 more days (maybe less) and I will finally get to meet my baby girl


----------



## fifideluxe

my son has this also (monalids) im 1/2 italian 1/2 irish and his father is jamaican with no family history of any aisian ancestory on either side but his eyes are very 'chinese' looking! They are not as hooded as they were when he was a baby but he stil has them, i think it adds to his gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## fifideluxe

sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!
 



Attached Files:







h 008.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats on the pregnancy Wtt :yipee: enjoy every special moment!! x


----------



## wtt :)

wishingforbub said:


> congrats on the pregnancy Wtt :yipee: enjoy every special moment!! x

Thank you! :D I am! :cloud9:


----------



## lindblum

fifideluxe said:


> sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!

you're right he does look very asian i would've guessed filipino. and he is v.gorgeous ;)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Marlarky said:


> ARRGGGGHHHHHHH guys, i have to post this here even thouh I have posted it in two other spots, becuse I am just SOOO PISSED OFFFFF!!!! And its fitting, because of our bi racial -ness
> 
> We brought Aaron over to roberts moms house today and they like hogged him the whole time and I was like oh ok its just because hes cute and its her grandchild and they like to spend time with him
> then later she decided to finally hand him over to me and she asked me to wake him up. Well the only way to wake him up is to undress him because hes such a deep sleeper. So okay it was like 75 degrees in her house and Im sweating and they have Aaron in a fleece outfit with a fleece blanket, socks hat AND gloves
> its fucking so hot in there!
> So I undress him and just have him in his socks and diaper to let him cool off a little and she starts bitching at me to put his clothes back on. Ummm excuse me last time I checked he is MY baby not yours! You didnt have more babies for a reason!
> So whatever I took him intoherliving room still just in his diaper and socks and I put him on a blanket on the floor to give him some tummy time so he can practice lifting his head up and rolling over and stuff like that. Well she comes in and takes his clothes and grabs aaron and puts his clothes on saying "I told you to put his clothes back on!"
> wtffff im ready to punch this bitch. So then hes on the blanket and he rolls over and shes so excited to see it and then he does it again but he was holding his head up this time so when he rolled he hit his head a little on the floor. Not hard at all, he didnt even whimper or nothing he was fine he was having fun, you could tell and she freaks out, picks him up and hand him to her niece and says "take him to the kitchen, away from her!"
> omg I went in the kichen and said "give me my son I have to go home and get him to bed".

omg...you are a saint for not whooping her ass!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

wtt :) said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the pregnancy Wtt :yipee: enjoy every special moment!! x
> 
> Thank you! :D I am! :cloud9:Click to expand...

well that happen fast!! congrats!:hugs:


----------



## cerrie311

Really late but my baby boy Landon was born on Feb 11th at 1:49pm Via scheduled c-section due to him bring breech oblique. He was 8lbs 11.5oz and 21.5in. long. He is 50% white (French, German, Portuguese) and 50% Hispanic (Salvadoran) 100% Beautiful :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02315.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC02356.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC02455.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









DSC02528.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









y.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! Your little man is going to be a heart breaker!! So gorgeous! Congrats!

&congrats Wtt! :D Finalllly! woop woop!

And welcome to the group to the personICompletelyForgotWhatYourNameWas! :) --edited-- Tootsweets 

AND jmuyrkuylug! You have alot of patience, I wouldn't have been able to hold my tongue. How dare she snatch your baby from you! I would have been like a momma bear chasin a fool for stealing my baby. She woulda got mauled.... 

(Yea... I talk a big talk, but I probably would have just cussed her out and never went back...)


----------



## Marlarky

cerrie, your little man is GORGEOUSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## wishingforbub

congrats cerrie ;) what a stunner you have !!!!! xx


----------



## wtt :)

cerrie, he's beautiful! Congrats! :D


----------



## cerrie311

Thank you ladies! We feel so blessed. You all have GORGEOUS little ones <3


----------



## fifideluxe

lindblum said:


> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!
> 
> you're right he does look very asian i would've guessed filipino. and he is v.gorgeous ;)Click to expand...

thank you, and you dont need me to tell you your children are stunning also!!!
I think his aisian look is probably due to the amount of chinese take-out i ate while pregnant with him......! :rofl:


----------



## fifideluxe

congratulations cerrie on the birth of your son he is GORGEOUS xx


----------



## blessed

fifideluxe said:


> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!
> 
> you're right he does look very asian i would've guessed filipino. and he is v.gorgeous ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, and you dont need me to tell you your children are stunning also!!!
> I think his aisian look is probably due to the amount of chinese take-out i ate while pregnant with him......! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lindblum

congrats cerrie, he is gorgeous!


----------



## lindblum

fifideluxe said:


> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!
> 
> you're right he does look very asian i would've guessed filipino. and he is v.gorgeous ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, and you dont need me to tell you your children are stunning also!!!
> I think his aisian look is probably due to the amount of chinese take-out i ate while pregnant with him......! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
my lil girl should look like cake and custard then :haha:


----------



## Nic1107

.


----------



## Tink1o5

Oooooooo can i join.. even tho just like Nic1107 my bump.. is also a Toddler. LOL

My son Bao is White/Native american from my side and Vietnamese from Daddys Side
 



Attached Files:







SANY0081.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8









k76009tb100339_41.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishingforbub

welcome ladies your LO's are adorable !!! :)


----------



## wtt :)

how cute your toddlers are! :cloud9:


----------



## fifideluxe

lindblum said:


> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> sorry forgot 2 include a piccy!
> 
> you're right he does look very asian i would've guessed filipino. and he is v.gorgeous ;)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, and you dont need me to tell you your children are stunning also!!!
> I think his aisian look is probably due to the amount of chinese take-out i ate while pregnant with him......! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> my lil girl should look like cake and custard then :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha....maybe not 'look' but i bet she's as sweet as!!! 

ive been craving peanut butter sandwiches this pregnancy.....so this baby will no doubt be a bit nutty....!!!

LMAO xx


----------



## fifideluxe

Nic1107 said:


> Oooh hi, can I join? :) My, erm... bump is actually a toddler! :haha:
> 
> Carmen was born January 20, 2010 and is 1/2 Hmong, 3/8 white & 1/8 Puerto Rican.
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197426_1599526758462_1544840040_31330664_5186745_n.jpg

stunning!!!!


----------



## fifideluxe

Tink1o5 said:


> Oooooooo can i join.. even tho just like Nic1107 my bump.. is also a Toddler. LOL
> 
> My son Bao is White/Native american from my side and Vietnamese from Daddys Side

your son is gorgeous, how do you pronounce his name? I love unusual names :)


----------



## lindblum

hi Nic1107 and Tink1o5! you're toddlers are gorgeous!

fifideluxe- nice scan pic :) are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## LilDreamy

LOLOLOL Alexa's hair is starting to come in!!
AHHH!
:lol:
What am I going to do!?
I suck at hair!

Let the fun begin! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2935.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2998.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3013.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wtt :)

:rofl: but so cute! You'll manage i'm sure :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Maybe I'll shave it off and give her a wig... :lol: I'm joking. :)
I just need to find a cute place that makes cute hair bands and stuff. :)
Anyone know of any good online stores that sell that stuff?

Oh yea... this is about all I can do...

A Pony tale! :lol:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2963.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

oh Lildreamy..Alexa looks so gorgeous with her hair!!! :) you'll find things to do with her hair as it grows- cute hair clips , small pigtails, headbands ;) don't worry LOL xx


----------



## wtt :)

i ran around with a "palm tree" on my head forever LOL but everyone, including me, loved it ;)


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> Maybe I'll shave it off and give her a wig... :lol: I'm joking. :)
> I just need to find a cute place that makes cute hair bands and stuff. :)
> Anyone know of any good online stores that sell that stuff?
> 
> Oh yea... this is about all I can do...
> 
> A Pony tale! :lol:

I did the same 'palm tree' haha:) style with leilani. I think it looks cute...


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: it looks very cute and the hair is not in your face that way :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

At least she's got hair, Arianna is still a baldy :haha:. The small bit of hair she does have though is very fluffy, I think its gonna be really curly.


----------



## wishingforbub

speaking of hair- little Noah is going bald hehe :) but now he seems to have a mix of dh's hair and mine. we'll have to wait and see :)


----------



## LilDreamy

It's fun seeing which part of who our babies have!

And if ever Alexa has a SUPER bad hair day, I'm already Prepared. 

I have a Onsie just like this one :haha:
 



Attached Files:







hehe.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wishingforbub

That's such a cute onesie :) ^^
Noah has one that says: "my heart belongs to mummy" :) LOL 

here are the latest of Noah :
He loves watching t.v so every morning when he gets up around 7am he comes into my bed and we watch some cartoons before daddy goes to work and Noah has another nap :)


----------



## wtt :)

LilDreamy said:


> It's fun seeing which part of who our babies have!
> 
> And if ever Alexa has a SUPER bad hair day, I'm already Prepared.
> 
> I have a Onsie just like this one :haha:

that is so funny!:haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

AHHH!! He is so cute! so cute! so cute!!
He has the cutest facial expressions!! :)

and wtt :haha:

Sooo's Today I brought Alexa to a Dinosaur Park, and o an indoor baby swimming pool. Was such a great day! Will remember it forever.

Has anyone else brought their baby swimming yet?? This is our 3rd time. :blush:


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> That's such a cute onesie :) ^^
> Noah has one that says: "my heart belongs to mummy" :) LOL
> 
> here are the latest of Noah :
> He loves watching t.v so every morning when he gets up around 7am he comes into my bed and we watch some cartoons before daddy goes to work and Noah has another nap :)

he's adorable! and you look good too! did you do anything to lose weight or did it just come off naturally?


----------



## wishingforbub

lindblum said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> That's such a cute onesie :) ^^
> Noah has one that says: "my heart belongs to mummy" :) LOL
> 
> here are the latest of Noah :
> He loves watching t.v so every morning when he gets up around 7am he comes into my bed and we watch some cartoons before daddy goes to work and Noah has another nap :)
> 
> he's adorable! and you look good too! did you do anything to lose weight or did it just come off naturally?Click to expand...

thanks hun :) i am naturally skinny but gained quite a fair bit during pregnancy...17kg!!! in the first month i lost all but 5kg.. i do exercise though and did during my pregnancy too.so that I'm sure has helped i still have to tone my tummy and my hips have a bit more width lol... hopefully get there by the summertime! ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm not naturally skinny, and barely exercised while pregnant. I lucked out that it all fell off by 3 months. But I'm having trouble trying not to eat like a pregnant woman anymore. :rofl:

Oh!! Has anyone become really emotional after having a baby??? It;s like I cry at the end of every movie now!! 

You are deff skinny & so pretty!


----------



## fifideluxe

lindblum said:


> hi Nic1107 and Tink1o5! you're toddlers are gorgeous!
> 
> fifideluxe- nice scan pic :) are you going to find out the gender?

i found out on tuesday.....ITS A GIRL!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

Lildreamy..I find that when I see DS smile or laugh then the tears come :) 
You have taken Alexa swimming right? How was it? I am hoping to take DS for the first time soon. I used to be a swimming teacher so I'm not sure if I will take him to a swimschool just yet, but we have an indoor and outdoor pool so with this hot weather I think it's best to go indoors. I just can't find the swimmers nappies yet though- they're always out of stock! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

fifideluxe said:


> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> hi Nic1107 and Tink1o5! you're toddlers are gorgeous!
> 
> fifideluxe- nice scan pic :) are you going to find out the gender?
> 
> i found out on tuesday.....ITS A GIRL!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh congrats hun!!!! How exciting!! Any names in mind?


----------



## fifideluxe

wishingforbub said:


> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> hi Nic1107 and Tink1o5! you're toddlers are gorgeous!
> 
> fifideluxe- nice scan pic :) are you going to find out the gender?
> 
> i found out on tuesday.....ITS A GIRL!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh congrats hun!!!! How exciting!! Any names in mind?Click to expand...

thank you!! :hugs:

i like unusual names but pretty and feminine...

theres nothing yet i have fallen in love with :nope: but id appreciate suggestions!!! 


:thumbup:


----------



## wishingforbub

fifideluxe said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifideluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindblum said:
> 
> 
> hi Nic1107 and Tink1o5! you're toddlers are gorgeous!
> 
> fifideluxe- nice scan pic :) are you going to find out the gender?
> 
> i found out on tuesday.....ITS A GIRL!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh congrats hun!!!! How exciting!! Any names in mind?Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> i like unusual names but pretty and feminine...
> 
> theres nothing yet i have fallen in love with :nope: but id appreciate suggestions!!!
> 
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

oooh i'm not sure..the names I have in mind might be a bit "boring" lol ;) There is a name : Asal pronounced "aah-saal" which means "honey"in persian :) ..if i think of any I will let you know. your children so far all have beautiful names :)


----------



## lindblum

fifideluxe said:


> i found out on tuesday.....ITS A GIRL!!!!! :cloud9:

congratulations!!!


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> I'm not naturally skinny, and barely exercised while pregnant. I lucked out that it all fell off by 3 months. But I'm having trouble trying not to eat like a pregnant woman anymore. :rofl:
> 
> Oh!! Has anyone become really emotional after having a baby??? It;s like I cry at the end of every movie now!!
> 
> You are deff skinny & so pretty!

i was like that with my first child but not second. I can remember watching cartoons and crying at the end of them...


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats on team :pink: !!! :happydance:

& Alexa loves swimming... I haven't done the whole under water thing... I'm a bit scared to do something like that.

Just wanted to share a couple pics of Alexa and her BF lol... and a pic of us at the pool!

& Lindbulm :rofl: I cried at a cartoon too! 
 



Attached Files:







a1.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 13









a2.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 11









a3.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 11









a4.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wtt :)

aww Alexa looks like such a happy baby! 
And congrats fifideluxe! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks!! :)

You know what's crazy? The boy baby is twice her age... Lol. He's about to turn 1, and Alexa Just turned 6 months! :X


----------



## JNA

Wow shes a big girl

She favors you alot too


----------



## wishingforbub

oh lildreamy she is too precious and you look fab!! :) She is almost as big as her boyfriend lol ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Ladies! :)

So blah...
I got the worste news ever today...

Soo.... I'm in the U.S. Army, and I'm stationed in Germany right now. I was supposed to be here another year. But I found out last night that they are sending me back to the states in a few months, to a unit that deploys for a year...

I've been crying since midnight, and don't know what I'm going to do.
I can't possibly leave my precious baby girl for a year! There are no questions asked... I can't do it.

I joined the military single without a family... so deploying wasn't bad for me... I kind of liked it. But now that I have Alexa... there is no way I could possibly stay sane. They would have to pry me from her.

Please pray for Alexa and me. :(


----------



## JNA

Aw sweetie you guys are in my prayers I hope things work out for you :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

aww i really hope there was a mistake in the papers or something! Good luck! What would happen to Alexa if you had to leave? :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

oh shame lildreamy... i hope it works out . are you married? is your partner in the army too? That will be terrible.. :( what would you do? i think i'd leave the military or see if they can do something about it. xx


----------



## blessed

Oh my goodness! Can they do that?? There must be some kind of mistake! :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Well thank God! :)

I managed to pull this off by a hair!

I won't be leaving or deploying any time soon!

I managed to turn in a paper a week before these orders to leave came through! They just didn't receive it. So now I'm staying here! :) 
It makes me sick to my stomach thinking that if I waited to turn that paper in, I could have been leaving the most precious thing to me in this world for an entire year.
I honestly think I would have gone mad. :(

I'm not staying in the Army, I'm winging it until I get out in October 2013. :/
So scared, and so stressed. :/


----------



## lindblum

glad that u got that sorted x

what does it mean for you? would you have to stay in germany til 2013 on maternity leave?


----------



## wtt :)

That's great news so far! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

lindblum said:


> glad that u got that sorted x
> 
> what does it mean for you? would you have to stay in germany til 2013 on maternity leave?

I wish. :)

I only got 45 days of maternity leave. :/

It just means that I continue doing my work here in Germany until October 2012 and only at risk of 1 month long deployments (but not until her 1st Bday) . Then I go back to the states. Which I hope I'm lucky because when I get back to the states I'll have a 1 month window of still being deployable. But after that month is up, they won't be able to deploy me because I'll have less than a year left in the Army.

I'm just living my next 2 1/2 years praying for the best.

I can't wait to get out! This is so scary. I can barely see myself leaving her for a day.

Stinky. I want time to fly... but then again I don't want Alexa to grow up. :cry:


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: everything will work out i'm sure :flower:


----------



## AzulRainbow

I am Native American/Mexican and the father is English. My baby will be a bit of a mix!


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome hun ^^ :)
Lildreamy, so glad things have worked out for you! xx


----------



## lindblum

has anyones LO changed hair colour?


----------



## wishingforbub

Nope ^^ :) Noah's hair is still dark brown/black, but both DH and I have dark hair.


----------



## lindblum

oh ok... i'm pretty sure emani's hair was black when she was born. i shaved it when she was two weeks old. i've just noticed its turned brown, the same shade as her sister who was born with that hair colour. i always thought babies were born with lighter hair that got darker?


----------



## JNA

Just curious why did you shave her hair?


----------



## wishingforbub

No lindblum, my friend's son was born with pitch black hair which fell out and grew back blonde lol :)


----------



## lindblum

JNA said:


> Just curious why did you shave her hair?

It's religious reasons. We're supposed to shave baby's head and give the weight in silver to charity. It represents not being worried about money and trusting God to take care of your family.
People used to ( and in some countries today still do) kill their newborn or foetus simply because it's a female due to the financial cost of having a girl is seen to be higher.


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> No lindblum, my friend's son was born with pitch black hair which fell out and grew back blonde lol :)

that must've been a shock!


----------



## JNA

lindblum said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Just curious why did you shave her hair?
> 
> It's religious reasons. We're supposed to shave baby's head and give the weight in silver to charity. It represents not being worried about money and trusting God to take care of your family.
> People used to ( and in some countries today still do) kill their newborn or foetus simply because it's a female due to the financial cost of having a girl is seen to be higher.Click to expand...

Yeah, I had a friend do this on her sons 7th day of life but that was the first I'd ever heard of it. Very interesting :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

lindblum said:


> wishingforbub said:
> 
> 
> No lindblum, my friend's son was born with pitch black hair which fell out and grew back blonde lol :)
> 
> that must've been a shock!Click to expand...

lol, well the dad was blonde, but from black to blonde was a huge jump hehe :)


----------



## JNA

I always thought that Caucasian races didnt get there true hair color till age 10 or so. I dated this guy who was a gorgeous blonde baby but by the time he turned 14 he was brunette.

I know my little girl is going to have some crazy hair. OH has natural Shirley temple curls and my hair is thick and wavy. Plus you can already see her hair on ultra sound screen. I have no clue what to expect her hair color to be like but I pray not red bc its too much like MIL lol


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa's sstarted out black, and now is turning brown, a really neat shiny hint of brown is coming through in strands. Really interesting. :)

Oh yea!

Alexa News!

She is cutting her first tooth!
The vampire tooth was a fluke. 
She's getting her bottom right tooth in! EEK! :happydance:
Growing soo fast!


----------



## LilDreamy

Scratch that....

She has TWO bottom teeth coming in!!

EEK!! :D


----------



## wtt :)

wow two at once?


----------



## AriannasMama

Same with Ari, she had black hair when she was born, then it all fell out, now its dark brown


----------



## wishingforbub

aaaw Alexa is cutting two teeth! besides seeing it coming through- what other signs are there that is different to "normal" teething?
x


----------



## LilDreamy

I can't really tell if Alexa mood change has to do with her teething... reflux... or allergies. :(

Poor baby girl.

She's sneezing, rubbing her eyes, and really bad runny nose, like 70% of the people here, because of the pollen.

She's in a very miserable state right now. :(

She whines all day and night. :(
And has started growling..??? LOL I don't know how else to put it. It's like a scream grunt. She klinches her fist and makes a really agitated look. It's interesting, but drives me nuts because she does it all day and you don't know why. I think she's hungry, nope! Sleepy? Nope! Bored? Nuhuh. Dirty dipe... try again. I'm guessing its from her miserable state. I feel so bad for her. :(

I never really noticed any teething signs. For as long as I can remember she's been drooling, and rubbing her gums on things and knuckles.

BUT I think a sure sign of teething is when they start pulling and tuggung their ears.
I had her ears checked 5 times never an ear infection. Doctors said it was from her teething, and I thought they were crazy. No sign or bump of a tooth in site... it honestly just appeared over night.


----------



## LilDreamy

Took a "7 month old" picture of Alexa today even though she still has 3 more days. :)

Just for fun.

A newborn pic, & a today pic. :happydance:

LOLOL that newborn pic cracks me up everytime!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0568.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 14









1a.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AriannasMama

She's adorable!


----------



## wishingforbub

Omg Alexa is soooo beautiful! :) Lovely pics !
And my word I just noticed this morning that Noah has been pulling on his ears !!!! and being extra whiney :( 
He has slept through 2 nights now though ;)

We took him swimming for the first time the other day- we think he liked it as there were no tears or moaning lol :) But he seemed very confused hehe


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW!! He is sooo adorable!

That baby trainer tube looks awsome! I wish they had some here! :/

Swimming is tons of fun, I wanted to take Alexa this past weekend, but she has a cold. :(

Hope you had lots of fun!! :) Looked like you guys did! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Thanks yes we did :)we went again yesterday and he seemed to like it much more! :)
The trainer seat is good, but I think he is a bit small for it still- it's from 3 months to 12 months so at the moment he is at the "lower" end of the scale.


----------



## wtt :)

aww they are both so freaking adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## blessed

so cute! I can't wait to go swimming with Sarai :)


----------



## SilasLove

Babies are so gorg and getting big!! :D


----------



## cerrie311

Some resent pics of Landon he turned 12 weeks yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02928.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









bubba.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









Photo05062001.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









Photo04271003.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaw how cute Cerrie! :) I love the 2nd pic - that smile is just too cute !!!


----------



## 1ToughCookie

My husband is white (from Mississippi) and I'm Puerto Rican (from NY and FL)...our son is adorable!


----------



## blessed

Hi ToughCookie! :)

My husband is african american and I'm puerto rican too (from the island) Welcome to the group! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome ToughCookie ;) xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome 1ToughCookie! :flower:


----------



## Braven05

I just found this group lol I'm 25 weeks with my first baby and I'm in love with her already. I am biracial (half white/half black) and my OH is white. Its such a mystery what little Baby Avery will look like! Its so exciting, I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Braven! :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome Braven ;) It is very exciting indeed ! We couldn't guess what our LO would look like and now we cannot imagine him any other way :)


----------



## blessed

Hi Braven! :)


----------



## Braven05

Hi! :thumbup:


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcomes all new ladies and their beautiful babies and soon to be babies! (in the workd):D

:hugs:

Wellsss Alexa and I just moved into our new place. 
So happy and sad at same time.
Because we left the first home she ever knew. :(
But this place is great!


----------



## lindblum

hope packing wasnt too stressful!

is she settling into the new place ok?


----------



## KayliBo

Hi, I'm new to this site, but ran across this thread. I have two multiracial children, and my husband and I are expecting #3! I am caucasian and hispanic, and my husband is african american. My oldest son is almost seven and is amazing! My daughter is turning 5 is a little princess....we're hoping for another boy!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Kaylibo! :flower:


----------



## wishingforbub

welcome Caylibo! .. lildreamy i hope your move went well! x


----------



## KayliBo

Thanks girls!


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy, what texture is Alexa's hair? I know its curly, but is it soft or coarse? Ari's hair has been coming in quickly and its very coarse, I have a feeling she won't have "white" hair lol then I'll have no idea how to care for it.


----------



## wishingforbub

Ariannasmama, you will figure it out hun- don't worry. If all else fails you can always take her weekly to the hairdresser ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

Hairdressers are waaaaaay too expensive, lmao. I'll just take her to OHs mom lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

Wanted to share a pic of Arianna lovin' on her daddy. She always does this shoulder scrunch thing and puffs her cheeks out! Lol

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225756_10150265326675921_590700920_9475697_3646407_n.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

aww that's a sweet picture! ^^


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my goodness, Ariannasmama that is such a stunning piccie!!! toooooo cute :) xxx


----------



## KayliBo

Cute pic...as far as the hair goes, you learn as you go! My son's hair was very soft, and my daughter's hair is coarse and thick...I learned by experimenting with different looks!


----------



## blessed

oh my goodness that picture is to die for! SOO cute! 

On the hair, just make sure to moisturize to keep it easy to handle! A little dab of olive oil is great :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

I bought her some California Baby shampoo with tea tree oil in it and so far so good, its just expensive as shit :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Arianna is Soooo gorg!!! Such a cute piccie!


----------



## blessed

lol! we use the same baby products!


----------



## SilasLove

My LOs have soft curly hair. It's not corse and doesn't require extra work. But I'm pretty sure once they get a hair cut it may grow back in differently. Not sure.


----------



## AriannasMama

I just noticed her hair is so short in the back because of how dry it is! Its likely breaking off as soon as it gets a tiny bit long. :dohh: OH's sister recommended Luster's Pink lotion so I'll probably go get some of that tomorrow.


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey! Sorry I haven't been on in a second from the move, had to get my internet rehooked up. Alexa adjusted to the move AMAZINGLY thank God. Except for the first night, I think she was a little confused. Lol.

And I LOVEEEEE the pic! She is too adorable!

Alexa's hair isn't coarse, atleast as of yet. 
She has a mix between mine and his hair. My texture, like you can actually see some of the shiney bronze like in a white girls hair... lol, BUT since my hair is straight and his is tight curls, it managed to hit an in-between spot. They are LARGE curls, if I don't brush it good enough it will be big curls, but if I brush it and use maybe a dab of oil it will be straight, until it decides to go curly again lol.
It's like a soft poof. Lol. Her hair cracks me up.

I have the Pink hair lotion, I've only used it once.

But I have noticed that everytime I wash her hair, she gets dry scalp near the front of her head... so I actually only wash her hair as little as possible. Every Sunday at the least. :/


----------



## KayliBo

I only wash my kids hair twice a week! It felt weird @ first, but their hair gets really dry if I wash it more than that. The pink hair lotion is great. I also use the Mixed Chicks hair products for my daughter...and it works wonders! And Lil Dreamy...ur baby is precious! That's exactly how my son's hair started out...with big fluffy curls on top. His hair actually got coarse enough for dreadlocks when he was like 3, and I just recently cut his hair, only because he wanted to try a mohawk lol.


----------



## Autumntx

I'm Caucasian and my husband is Chinese:)


----------



## blessed

Congratulations Autumntx on your BFP! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Autumntx !! :) Welcome !

How are all you other biracial mommies doing and your bubbas?
xx


----------



## SilasLove

We are well here! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Good here as well. Arianna is on the move now :wacko: 

here's an updated pic
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247858_10150281973920921_590700920_9610186_4080034_n.jpg


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome to the group! :)

And Such a cutie! Arriannas momma!
She's crawling already??

Alexa is getting close. Can only get on all 4s and scoot backwards lol.
But mannn she is so energetic I can barely keep up.
If she sits inone spot for more than 3 minutes she gets mad at me. Lol and starts moaning really loud and moving her hands in a circular motion. Lol


----------



## wtt :)

Autumntx said:


> I'm Caucasian and my husband is Chinese:)

Welcome! I'm Caucasian too and DH's half Japanese. Can't wait to see what our kids will look like! :D


----------



## Jodie.82

Hi i´m new to this site and came across this lovely thread! I hope i´m not too late to join it. mixed race babies are definitely beautiful! I´m white English and my boyfriend is half Peruvian half Italian, I cannot wait to see what our baby is going to turn out like! we havent found out the sex but the baby is due on 5th August, we think its a boy


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Jodie! :flower: Never too late to join ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

Yep she can crawl and today she pulled herself up to standing :wacko: She can also clap her hands and wave :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome Jodie! And Arianna is just a cutie! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, just came across this group! I'm 33 weeks pregnant, I'm white British and my hubbie is British Indian-we are so excited to meet our baby and see what he/she looks like!

xx


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome Caz :) how exciting!!!
here is the latest of Noah and I :


----------



## Jodie.82

wishingforbub said:


> Welcome Caz :) how exciting!!!
> here is the latest of Noah and I :
> View attachment 213781
> 
> 
> View attachment 213782

aah he´s gorgeous! he looks cheeky :haha:


----------



## wishingforbub

He is cheeky indeed :)


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> Welcome Caz :) how exciting!!!
> here is the latest of Noah and I :
> View attachment 213781
> 
> 
> View attachment 213782

that's so cute, is he chewing on the cot bar? :p


----------



## wtt :)

so cute! Love this thread! :cloud9:


----------



## wishingforbub

LOL yes Lindblum- I put him in the cot so I could go to the bathroom and he was soooo quiet ( usually he rolls over, gets his legs stuck in the bars etc, moans) so I knew he was up to something :)


----------



## wtt :)

:haha:


----------



## lindblum

latest pics of little miss moon eyes :) and yay- her hair is finally growing back :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3189.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3195.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3201.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3220.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3197.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaaaw Lindblum isn't she just gorgeous!!!!! :) Love her headband!


----------



## lindblum

thanks :) It was too big for her head so i had to twist the bottom and tie it with an elastic!! :D


----------



## Marlarky

Expecting my 2nd biracial bump xxx <3


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Marlarky!! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow Marlarky!!!! Congrats!!! :D

& Lindblum, I LOVEEEE Her eyes! She is soo cute! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa's New Dress! She is almost 8 months already!! EEK!:cry::flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0073.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0076.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0081.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Malarky !!! wow :yipee:
Lildreamy, Alexa is gorge!!! Where did her curly locks go ?lol :)


----------



## LilDreamy

LOL! Well I put a drop of baby oil and brushed it... LOL. It would be back curly about an hour or so after that lol.


----------



## wishingforbub

LOL^^^ tooo cute!


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol... I feel like a bad parent...

Her Child Care has already said something about her hair... :blush:

They asked if I knew how to do her hair to where it wasn't looking kinky... I thought it looked cute!
Guess I need to start putting them up in pony tails. Lol... :/

AHH!!

>:l


----------



## wishingforbub

why would her curly hair be a problem???? lol


----------



## wtt :)

they actually said that??? i'd be furious!! Who cares what a baby's hair looks like? :hugs: she is super cute, especially with those curls! :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna's hair goes super curly when I put anything in it, lol. Right now I'm using pinks lotion b/c her hair is really dry and it makes it nice, curly, and soft :)


----------



## wishingforbub

hi ladies

how are you :) so far we can't see any curls in Noah's hair- maybe once it grows it will change - DH really wanted him to have curls :)
here are some pics of Noah :


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWWWW!!!!!!! HehE! He is too cute! Little Toe sucker. HA! =]
LOOOOOOvvvvvvE Himmm! =]


----------



## ilvmylbug

My baby will be Black, Filipino and White :) 

I am due August 26 to a baby girl :pink:


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!! :)
:happydance:


----------



## wishingforbub

welcome hun!! ^^ how exciting! :)


----------



## ilvmylbug

Anyone else at a loss for your baby's hair? :haha: My girl is 2 years and has the curliest head of hair I've ever seen. I honestly don't know if she will grow up with an afro or if it will grow out long. 

https://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2969/photo03342.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

Hi all! 
I'm 29 weeks with a multi-racial bump :haha: I'm white (very white, I hardly _tan_...) and my husband is Hawaiian/Portuguese/Japanese/white! So what our daughter will look like is anyone's guess :haha:
I know she has her daddy's big round head already, and she has my lips :cloud9: you could see her lovely lips on the 3D ultrasound we had at 18 weeks, so gorgeous!
I _think_, from the ultrasounds we've had, that she will look similar to one of my sisters - similar nose, similar jawline - but with my lips. As far as coloring? Who knows! And hair? Mine is curly-wavy, dH's is wavy. His sister's, though, is super-ringlet-curly! :haha: So really, who can say? We're so excited to see her though.


----------



## sarajane

Hi all!

I just found this thread! I had my little boy in march, his dad is Colombian, hispanic looking, I´m pale white with brown eyes.. and my little boy is just beautiful! ( I know, I´m biased! haha)


----------



## ambreen359

Hi my husband is very white and i am mixed asian looking forward to what mix our bundle will be x


----------



## Jodie.82

yay my link worked. looking forward to more babies arriving :)


----------



## wtt :)

welcome everyone! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

can' wait for a beautifull mixed buba im maltese(malta)/scottish and oh is bajan (barbados) i dream of our beautifull babies and what they will look like :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome all the new ladies :) xxxx
How is everyone doing? Noah's hair is growing very fast, and seems to be straight like DH's hair. lol DH wanted him to have curls ;)
Noah is almost crawling too- yikes!!!! :) He has become very mobile!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

wishingforbub said:


> Welcome all the new ladies :) xxxx
> How is everyone doing? Noah's hair is growing very fast, and seems to be straight like DH's hair. lol DH wanted him to have curls ;)
> Noah is almost crawling too- yikes!!!! :) He has become very mobile!!!

Thanks!
Aww, just remember - his hair might go curly later! Mine was straight till I was 12 and then went curly :thumbup:
Crawling! Wow :)


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey all, I followed Jodie.82's link to this thread and would love to join you all. My little boy is due August 18, and I am wondering what he will look like, he will be 3/4 white and 1/4 pakistani. 

My DH is adopted, he is half white Russian/Jewish and half Pakistani. We have met some of his relatives on his bio mother's side (the Jewish side) but have no idea what his bio dad looked like. My DH has tan skin, very thick dark brown hair, that is straight but kind of grows up and out instead of down, and big brown eyes. His features are similar to some of his bio-family that we met. 

I am white with Eastern European/German heritage with pale skin, straight medium brown hair and dark blue/grey eyes. 

I can't wait to meet our baby, but have a feeling that he won't look a thing like me, and I wonder if that will seem weird to me...


----------



## wishingforbub

Welcome SammieGrace! ;) Sounds like a love a lovely mix you have!! How exciting!


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! Welcome all new ladies!! If you guys are new and have noticed I haven't had a chance to add you to the list, I'm SORRY! Somewhere along the line of me giving birth and having her, I've lost track of keeping up with everyone. 

If anyone would like to create a new List of everyone with theire due date/ Baby's Birthday feel free. Or maybe I'll have time one day to fix it. :lol: It's alot of peple.

ANYWHOS!! Welcome everyone! :)

Alexa is now crawling, FINALLY!! :D And she Yell's DADADA When she's mad. LOLOL. :) 
Her hair is getting really thick... and I am clueless as to what her heair will be like. I will take pictures of her hair soon, and we can comepare or guess what each babies hair might be like. :)

Hope all babies and soon to be babies are doing great! :)


----------



## cerrie311

Just wanted to share some recent pics of my bubba (he's 1/2 White 1/2 Hispanic)
 



Attached Files:







DSC03122.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC03160.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC03133.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jodie.82

ah what a gorgeous little cutie! x


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy said:


> EEK! Welcome all new ladies!! If you guys are new and have noticed I haven't had a chance to add you to the list, I'm SORRY! Somewhere along the line of me giving birth and having her, I've lost track of keeping up with everyone.
> 
> If anyone would like to create a new List of everyone with theire due date/ Baby's Birthday feel free. Or maybe I'll have time one day to fix it. :lol: It's alot of peple.
> 
> ANYWHOS!! Welcome everyone! :)
> 
> Alexa is now crawling, FINALLY!! :D And she Yell's DADADA When she's mad. LOLOL. :)
> Her hair is getting really thick... and I am clueless as to what her heair will be like. I will take pictures of her hair soon, and we can comepare or guess what each babies hair might be like. :)
> 
> Hope all babies and soon to be babies are doing great! :)

I was excited about Arianna crawling too...until she started trying to get into EVERYTHING, haha. I'll do hair pictures to, though Ari still barely has any, but what she does have is forming loose ringlets :)


----------



## Lunarblue

ooo i can add to this thread.
I'm black and the man is super pale white. 
We're due in Feb, around the 26th.


----------



## LilDreamy

Ok So these pics are of Alexa's hair.

First pic, is unbrushed.
Second Pic, Brushed.
Third Pic, Brushed with baby hair product.

Do you think her hair will straighten out when it get's longer, be big curls, or be kinky?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0055.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0064.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SammieGrace

LilDreamy - hard to tell, but she is gorgeous! It looks like she will at least have waves, if not curls... She is going to have great body and volume in her hair, which is great IMO!


----------



## wishingforbub

Cerrie you LO is sooooo cute !!!! :)
Lildreamy, don't worry about her hair :) I am sure it won't be kinky as such, but it might be quite curly which is adorable! :) xxxxxxx She is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Lildreamy - Her hair looks really soft! I bet she will have loose wavy hair.

Arianna's is coarse and in ringlets (the hair she does have, lol). Pics will come later because she's asleep.


----------



## JNA

I had my little girl :happydance:
Kaliyah was born June 2 weighing 9lbs 3 oz
here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG00496-20110619-0822.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG00637-20110704-2057.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG00598-20110628-2159.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lindblum

congrats jna! she is gorgeous :)


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations! What a beauty! :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Ok, here is Arianna's hair, sorry about the pic is sideways


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK!!!

CONGRATS JNA!! GORGEOUS BABY!!! :happydance: :happydance:

&&Ariannas I think your babies hair might be almost the same as Alexa's. I'm sure if I had cut all of Alexa's hair off too, it prob would grow back like that.


----------



## AriannasMama

Her hair has never been cut :dohh: it's just growing reaaaaaaaaaaally slow and it keeps breaking off in the back


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww! Really? Now I feel like a bum! Sorry!!!

You'r baby is a doll! Atleast your baby is a VERY VERY cute & obviously a cute little girl! My mom told me when I was a baby, in order for people to know I wat a baby girl, she had to tape a bow to my head. LOL.

People keep telling me to cut Alexa's hair off so that it will grow even.
!! I can't imagine doing that, I would be afraid it wouldn't grow back at all. :shrug:


----------



## JNA

AriannasMama Arianna is going to have crazy curly hair. My little nieces hair looked like hers when she was younger. But baby oil or pink oil moisturizer on her hair to help with breakage. It will all grow even eventually :)

Lil Dreamy dont cut her hair lol by the time shes 16 months you want even notice it being uneven


----------



## AriannasMama

JNA said:


> AriannasMama Arianna is going to have crazy curly hair. My little nieces hair looked like hers when she was younger. But baby oil or pink oil moisturizer on her hair to help with breakage. It will all grow even eventually :)
> 
> Lil Dreamy dont cut her hair lol by the time shes 16 months you want even notice it being uneven


Thanks! I've been using Pink lotion but it doesn't help much so I found a baby hair moisturizer called Soft and Precious, I am gonna try that. I hope she gets really pretty ringlets :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats on your LO btw. She's beautiful!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats JNA- she is just beautiful!! xx


----------



## LilDreamy

So how is everyone??

I thought it would be fun to see where all of our babies are at! :)

Quick Survey thingy.. I guess lol.

Babies Name:
Age:
Newest Skill:
Favorite Toy:
Favorite Food: 
Approx. Weight:
Sleeps through night?:
Crawls?:
Sits unassisted?:
Babies Mix:
Anything Else:
Do you plan on having more? How many?:
Most Recent Picture:

------------------------

Babies Name: Alexa Wray
Age: 9 Months 2 1/2 weeks
Newest Skill: Crawling and babbling
Favorite Toy: Her walk about.
Favorite Food: Mashed Potato's and Cinnamon Apples.
Approx. Weight: 23 pounds
Sleeps through night?: Mostly
Crawls?: Yes! =]
Sits unassisted?: Yes. =]
Babies Mix: Europian White and African American
Anything Else: She likes to bite now. >:l
Most Recent Picture:

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/mybaby.png


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi all hope you are all well! :)
Babies Name: Noah
Age: 7.5 months
Newest Skill:crawling/trying to stand!
Favorite Toy:Sophie giraffe
Favorite Food: any fruit/veg mix puree :)
Approx. Weight: 8.5kg
Sleeps through night?: he did but not anymore :( wakes 2/3 times as he is in his cot for the first time :)
Crawls?:yes
Sits unassisted?:yes
Babies Mix:half iranian (white) and half south african (coloured)
Anything Else:His teeth are finally coming!
Do you plan on having more? How many?:at the moment no, but if so only 1 more
Most Recent Picture
 



Attached Files:







Cape Town 2011 087.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## camishantel

Caleb's hair is curly too.... he lost some hair which was funny it was the sides and then just the back in the middle but it is growing back in now
 



Attached Files:







scan0016.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw Cami! He is so CUTE! hah! Looks like he's gonna be a little quarter back in football. :)

&&Wishing, your baby is doll too! Love his smile! I bet he's getting into everything like Alexa is too! haha. :lol:


----------



## cerrie311

Babies Name: Landon James
Age: 5.5 months
Newest Skill: almost sitting
Favorite Toy: plastic keys, lovey
Favorite Food: carrots 
Approx. Weight: 18lbs
Sleeps through night?: yup
Crawls?: not yet
Sits unassisted?: almost there 
Babies Mix: hispanic and white
Anything Else: loves to be outside and loves animals :)
Do you plan on having more? How many?: yes 1
Most Recent Picture:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03493.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw Landon is soooo cute! And lildreamy- yes, you're right- Noah is moving about so quickly and trying to touch EVERYTHING! lol we try to keep him in his play area but it's hard:)


----------



## LilDreamy

Well... The past two days... Alexa has gone from happy/smiley good baby.... to fighting me... she literally hits me??? Or seems like she tries to. And she refuses to lay on her back when changing her. Then she will fuss and scream in protest.

What has happened?!!? Awww. :(


----------



## ilvmylbug

Babies Name: Laila Ranae
Age: 2 years
Newest Skill: Speaks short sentences (I love you, I miss you, What is that)
Favorite Toy: Cellphones :haha:
Favorite Food: Loves sweets like milkshakes, cake, etc.
Approx. Weight: 21 lbs
Sleeps through night?: Yep
Crawls?: Walks!
Sits unassisted?: Yep
Babies Mix: Black, Filipino and White
Anything Else: Loves iCARLY!
Do you plan on having more? How many?: Have another girl due in August! Then I might be done. :)
Most Recent Picture:
 



Attached Files:







Photo06552.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AriannasMama

Babies Name: Arianna
Age: 9 months, 3 weeks
Newest Skill: Standing on her own
Favorite Toy: Whatever catches her attention at that time
Favorite Food: Grilled chicken
Approx. Weight: 19lbs
Sleeps through night?: Yup
Crawls?: Yup
Sits unassisted?: Yup
Babies Mix: Black and white
Anything Else: She loves screaming!!
Do you plan on having more? How many?: Yes, 2 more!
Most Recent Picture:
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284465_10150346012430921_590700920_10235924_4452800_n.jpg


----------



## JNA

Babies Name: Kaliyah
Age: 2 months
Newest Skill: Can push upper body up while lying on belly and hold head steady
Favorite Toy: Me lol
Favorite Food: Breastmilk
Approx. Weight: 13.6lbs
Sleeps through night?: midnight-4am
Crawls?: No
Sits unassisted?: No
Babies Mix: Black and white
Anything Else: She loves to kick and sit up and look around
Do you plan on having more? How many?: Yes, 3 more
Most Recent Picture:


----------



## camishantel

Babies Name: Caleb Matthew
Age: 4 1/2 months
Newest Skill: standing and taking steps assisted of course
Favorite Toy: hands
Favorite Food: breastmilk
Approx. Weight: 16lbs
Sleeps through night?: yes
Crawls?: no.. lurches forward though lol
Sits unassisted?: getting there
Babies Mix: black and white
Anything Else:
Do you plan on having more? How many?:
Most Recent Picture:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0033.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0032.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0036.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0034.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jemma87

aww they are the most beautiful babies ever!


----------



## MissFish

I lost this thread for awhile!!! Everyone's LOs are so stinking cute! I want mine!! Hehe

10 more days until my biracial bump turns into a beautiful biracial babe!

YAY!! :)


----------



## wishingforbub

Goodluck MissFish!!!! ;) How exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of your precious bub.


----------



## ezbabydust

Hello ladies I lost this thread too lol anyway the pics of the bubs on here are super sweet.
Can't wait to meet my half carribean qaurter european quarter mexican bump!!!! 

XxX


----------



## LilDreamy

PRECIOUS!!! My heart melts. :)

AND Good luck MissFish!!! EEKKK!!! :)

I Will hopefully be preggers again in a few months! :D


----------



## Jodie.82

awww all the babies are gorgeous! My little english/peruvian/italian bump is due friday, ive been trying to tell him or her to come out tomorrow but not sure he or she is listening! cant wait to see if its a boy or girl and how he or she will look! 
good luck miss fish!


----------



## StarlitHome

35 days till my Hawaiian/Japanese/Portuguese/white bump becomes a beautiful baby girl! So excited...


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! Lots of new babies on the way! Can't wait to see!! :D :D :D Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Popcorn11

My English / Peruvian little princess was born 17/07 weighing 3kilos 3 grams


----------



## MissFish

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Good luck to you Jodie, anytime now!!!

:) :) :)


----------



## lindblum

Popcorn11 said:


> My English / Peruvian little princess was born 17/07 weighing 3kilos 3 grams

congratulations!!!


----------



## lindblum

Babies Name: emani
Age: 6.5 months
Newest Skill:crawling
Favorite Toy:her feet
Favorite Food: boobymilk
Approx. Weight: 8kg
Sleeps through night?: no
Crawls?:nearly
Sits unassisted?:yes
Babies Mix: mauritian, bengali
Anything Else:
Do you plan on having more? How many?:no!!!!
Most Recent Picture
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3713.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lindblum

LilDreamy said:


> I Will hopefully be preggers again in a few months! :D

Cool! Are you having baby number 2 in germany or going back home? good luck :)


----------



## myheadismush

im not sure if this thread is still accepting new members but wanted to share!
im expecting a beautiful bi-racial bubba feb 2011 :)
im a white australian with skin that tans and dadda is a black american, cant wait to see the results of the combination! c'mon curly hair!
i have two very white, fair haired, handsome young men from my previous relationship so we shall look like the united nations when out on family outings lol :)


----------



## Jodie.82

Popcorn11 said:


> My English / Peruvian little princess was born 17/07 weighing 3kilos 3 grams

another english peruvian princess! congratulations are you in peru?


----------



## Jodie.82

Cleo Asai arrived on her due date 5th august! I really thought she was going to be a boy and would have been called Leo haha! she weighed 6lbs 8ozs and was born at home with no drugs and after 19 hours labour!

Babies Name: Cleo Asai
Age: 10 days
Newest Skill: aw shes only 10 days so just being adorable in general
Favorite Toy: mummies boobs lol
Favorite Food: breastmilk
Approx. Weight: not sure 6lbs 8 at birth
Sleeps through night?: no way wakes every 2 hours
Crawls?: no..
Sits unassisted?: no
Babies Mix: half english, quarter peruvian, quarter italian
Anything Else:
Do you plan on having more? yes How many?: who knows
Most Recent Picture
 



Attached Files:







293502_10150342523017069_569112068_10132074_4742477_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









299710_10150342541767069_569112068_10132369_7895751_n.JPG
File size: 102 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh My GOODNESS JODIE! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!! :)

@ MYheadismush, We will ALWAYS accept new members. After I was giving birth and handling a new born, it go really hard to manage updating the first page. :(
Maybe one day I will try and fix it... it will just take a VERY long time to catch back up with the updae. :)

@Lindbulm, I plan on getting pregnant again here in Germany, but I will probably be moving back to the United States, two or three months before baby #2 is born. :)


----------



## Popcorn11

Jodie.82 said:


> Popcorn11 said:
> 
> 
> My English / Peruvian little princess was born 17/07 weighing 3kilos 3 grams
> 
> another english peruvian princess! congratulations are you in peru?Click to expand...

Nope I'm in the UK :)


----------



## pristock230

Hi All - can I still join?

I am due March 21st. I am located in the US!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats Jodie.82!!! your baby girl is just toooo precious!!!!! xx
Hope everyone is doin well!
Noah is full on crawling and standing against things and moving about at the speed of light lol!!!! I need some extra eyes ;)


----------



## lindblum

wishingforbub said:


> Congrats Jodie.82!!! your baby girl is just toooo precious!!!!! xx
> Hope everyone is doin well!
> Noah is full on crawling and standing against things and moving about at the speed of light lol!!!! I need some extra eyes ;)

yay for noah :p might be time to childlock all the cupboards now!


----------



## lindblum

I'm so broody i want another baby!!! :baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4110.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4149.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilDreamy

I want another too. =[

I saw such a cute baby today. He was so sweet and cuddley! 

I miss the days I could just hold Alexa in my arms all day. :'(

Now I'm lucky to be able to hold her for more than 5 minutes. :(


----------



## MissFish

Well, I can finally announce my biracial bump is now a cuddly little baby. Yari Adelle was born August 18th weighing 7 lbs 9 oz. and 22 inches long. I am soo in love! Here's a couple pics of my sweet girl. Oh, & I am white, OH is black. :)
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/e70adc94.jpg
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/e4f5e2aa.jpg
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/914ab13c.jpg


----------



## wishingforbub

Soooooo cute missFish- congrats!!!!!!!!! :)
Lindblum ur LO is just too precious- I think as they grow we miss them being so little! :(


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK MISSFISH!!!! Wow. She is sooo ADORABLE! :) Looks just like a wittle baby doll! :)


----------



## StarlitHome

:cloud9: Molly Kuhilani Elise came into the world at 6:25am on August 30th! She was 6lbs 10oz at birth and we came home from the hospital just over 24 hours after she was born. 
I'm white and my DH is Japanese/Hawaiian/Portuguese/Spanish/White/Native American...
And our multi-racial daughter looks like this:

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqww7b6MRk1qfqidwo1_250.jpg
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqww7b6MRk1qfqidwo2_250.jpg
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqww7b6MRk1qfqidwo3_250.jpg
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqww7b6MRk1qfqidwo4_250.jpg
https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqysmoqKWj1qfqidwo1_500.jpg
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqysmoqKWj1qfqidwo2_250.jpg
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqysmoqKWj1qfqidwo3_250.jpg
https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqysmoqKWj1qfqidwo4_500.jpg​


----------



## Braven05

I can't get pics to post from this computer but my avatar shows my little one. Avery Amelia is 8 days old today, born 8 lbs 12 oz and 20.5 inches long. I love her to pieces, I finally feel complete  I am black/white and OH is white


----------



## blessed

all these cute little newborns almost make me ready for round 2! ...........almost.......... lol


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh my aren't they just cuties!! COngrats ladies :)


----------



## MissFish

So adorable everyone!! Congrats :)


----------



## cerrie311

LOVE all the new babies!!! Sooooo freaking cute!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats to all the new mommies and their very cute babies! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Update of my baby girl. ELEVEN months old now!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/298423_10150385100885921_590700920_10642034_370750279_n.jpg


----------



## lindblum

She's so adorable I love her outfit! When did she start walking?


----------



## AriannasMama

She isn't properly walking yet but she is taking a few steps and has been standing on her own for at least a month now. :)


----------



## SilasLove

She is so cute!

I am looking to find some hair products for my two babes. I need something to moisturize their hair and prevent is from being so corse. They are almost 2 yrs and 10 months so something baby friendly.


----------



## lindblum

coconut or almond oil is very good. you only need a few drops and put it on when the hair is nearly dry.


----------



## AriannasMama

I use California Baby Shampoo w/ Tea Tree Oil & Lavender and Soft & Precious moisturizer, we were using Luster's pink but it was too greasy.


----------



## wishingforbub

Arianna is sooooo cute! and look at her standing all alone!! big girl :)


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! All new babies are GORGEOUS!! :)

Arianna, WOW! Your baby is doing great and sooo beautiful! :) Alexa isn't standing yet. She tries and then falls after about 4 - 5 seconds lol. :)

&& Blessed, I LOVE Your signature picture!! She is absolutely freakin adorable!! :)


----------



## HappiestMom

oh I didnt even know we had this here...well Im in the US.. @ 34 weeks today so a bit more to go..Im white and hubby is half korean so our little Brieanan will be 1/4 korean...everyone is so excited to see what she looks like and what features will be white and what will be more asian...all your little ones are soo cute!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohh yea. Updates of Alexa! =] 11 Months old! My lil chunker! :haha:

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/9112011582.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/9112011569.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/9112011572.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/ALLY014.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Alexa is so cute! I love all her hair....and we have those PJs


----------



## MissFish

Alexa is SO cute! Look at that smile!!


----------



## lindblum

She's lovely, her hair has grown so much!


----------



## blessed

What a doll!! Beautiful hair and smile! :cloud9:

Sarai's hair is FINALLY growing in... and its going to be a hot mess! lol! I just put olive oil in it now and its doing the trick, but I think I'm going to graduate to coconut oil as I don't like her smelling like sauteed chicken for the first 10 minutes I put it in her hair... :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies can i join?? Im african but born in england. and my husband is cocasion/irish

I am very excited to see what our baby will look like! i have the thickest hair and my husbands hair is alittle bit gingery sometimes and very very thick too! lol i think all babys are so adorable but i just love mixed babys and i always knew id have mixed babys! ( even before i met my husband lol) 

al your babys are so so adorable :) 

oh and im due feb 19 and i dont know what im having yet. :)


----------



## candy808

All the babies are beautiful!! I just finished reading up on this group. I have enjoyed seeing all the pictures and advice on how to care for little ones hair and all. I am also having a multi racial baby. I am Black, Japanese, Indian, and Caribbean mixed and OH is white/Indian mix:haha:


----------



## MissFish

Welcome youngwife20 & candy808! When is your due date candy?? Your babies will be adorable! How are the new mommies doing?? I love being a mom but mannnn I am exhausted. Lol just have to share a couple pics, Yari will be 4 weeks on Thursday I can't believe it!!
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/1d6f9570.jpg
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/ec25c41e.jpg

She started smiling this week, oh how it melts my heart!


----------



## blessed

What a cutie! Yari is my cousin's name! Well... real name is Yanira, but Yari for short.


----------



## MissFish

Thank you! Had to brag I'm a proud mommy :) I've never heard of another Yari & you're the first I've met who has! OH saw a girl at the bank named Yadira & thought up Yari off that.. Guess he's not as original as he thought! Haha ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

AWW SHE IS A DOLL!!! 

Can I have herr??? LOL. =]

Congrats on such a beauty! :)

And welcome all new ladies! Having mixed babies is the funnest experince EVER! =]


----------



## blessed

lol, well just don't tell your hubby! It's still a very uncommon name! I think its cute :)


----------



## JNA

Wow there are some beautiful babies on this thread.
Figured I would add a few of Kaliyah :flower:
She is 3 months and growing like a weed. At her last appontment she was 20lbs 3oz and just started teething :wacko:
Time is passing too fast.
Got her ears pierced Sunday and she is officially a diva 
The pic 3 is my nephew Izik he is 2 weeks and mixed with Cuban and white. Im jealous because he is darker than Kaliyah lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00967-20110821-1437.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG00997-20110830-1713.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9









IMG01002-20110830-1849.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG00955-20110820-1840.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG01137-20110914-1632.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## blessed

gorgeous!!


----------



## lindblum

lovely babies jna and missfish!

jna, i think ur little girl looks really similar to my first child at that age :)


----------



## lindblum

found some pics :p
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0162.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0188.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0213.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## youngwife20

all your babys are so cute!! thanks for the welcome! :)


----------



## MissFish

Ahhh so adorable! I'm already sad she's growing so fast. Were getting her pictures done tomorrow, a little late for newborn but better late than never! Lol have a great weekend everyone! :)


----------



## xCeex

Im joining this, cant wait to add pics of bubba :) x


----------



## Braven05

Few more pics of my pumpkin...3 weeks 1 day old

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery23.jpg

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery24.jpg

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/AvertyBW.jpg

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/AverySmile.jpg


----------



## blessed

such a happy baby!


----------



## StarlitHome

Oh Braven she's gorgeous! Congrats! Wow, our dates are close, Avery is just 4 days older than Molly!


----------



## Braven05

StarlitHome said:


> Oh Braven she's gorgeous! Congrats! Wow, our dates are close, Avery is just 4 days older than Molly!

Thanks! Your LO is adorable too!


----------



## StarlitHome

Braven05 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Oh Braven she's gorgeous! Congrats! Wow, our dates are close, Avery is just 4 days older than Molly!
> 
> Thanks! Your LO is adorable too!Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## oneway

What beautiful babies! You ladies are so lucky! I can't wait to meet my own Indo-Norwegian baby in 6 weeks! So excited!


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa Turned 1 today!!! =] :happydance:

Her she is making a mess with her B-day Cake!! =]

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC01654.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC01565.jpg


----------



## lindblum

happy birthday alexa x

cake looks very yummy :p


----------



## wondertwins

Adorable babies!!!

I'm having twin boys. My due date is March 27th. My DH is Ethiopian and I'm Caucasian (1/2 Greek, 1/4 English & 1/4 Irish).

I'm interested to know how other couples handled choosing names in order to merge different naming traditions. (In Ethiopian tradition, the baby takes the father's first name as a last name).


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome wondertwins! :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy with twins!! 

As for the name(s), we chose a Japanese name for his first name, a German name for his second/middle name and then of course our Japanese last name :)


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies!! Mind if i join?? 

Had my lil girl 20th June - 11 days laye:haha: 

I'm white & OH is black (caribbean decent) 

X


----------



## LilDreamy

Awww xcharx! Your baby in your profile pic is too freeakin cute!! =]


----------



## JNA

Welcome Ladies :wave:

So Kaliyah is 4 months now and im ready for another baby lol. I think im losing my mind :dohh:


----------



## lindblum

i was so broody afterwards aswell, still am :p


----------



## MissFish

Welcome new gals! ADORABLE Lo's :)


----------



## StarlitHome

JNA said:


> Welcome Ladies :wave:
> 
> So Kaliyah is 4 months now and im ready for another baby lol. I think im losing my mind :dohh:

:blush: Molly is 5 _weeks_ and I'm already broody for a second...


----------



## Braven05

StarlitHome said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Ladies :wave:
> 
> So Kaliyah is 4 months now and im ready for another baby lol. I think im losing my mind :dohh:
> 
> :blush: Molly is 5 _weeks_ and I'm already broody for a second...Click to expand...

Awww she's looking so much like you. Cute!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is one now :cry:
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/302695_10150425736590921_590700920_10883717_1650953497_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311909_10150425738135921_590700920_10883740_1771799309_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303089_10150425738540921_590700920_10883747_1384492977_n.jpg


----------



## Braven05

She's adorable!


----------



## MissFish

Happy Bday Arianna! :)


----------



## lindblum

happy birthday Arianna!


----------



## xcharx

Happy Birthday Arianna :) 

Looking at everyone pics/avatar - all your babies are gorgeous :D 

I was broody the day after I had Kiara :haha: if I won the lotto I'd have another baby straight away!!! X


----------



## LilDreamy

AWWW!!! Happy Birthday Arianna!

And P.S... don't hate me... :(
But I think we are naming our next girl Arianna as well. It is soooo beautiful! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

LilDreamy said:


> AWWW!!! Happy Birthday Arianna!
> 
> And P.S... don't hate me... :(
> But I think we are naming our next girl Arianna as well. It is soooo beautiful! :)

Haha, that's fine, its a good name :)


----------



## MissFish

Just a little update (& brag!) cause I think her last pic I posted was a newborn one.. Yari is 7 weeks old now! Such a sweet angel & <3 of my life!!

https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/ad2a1ef8.jpg
https://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j429/missfish126/443b7bce.jpg

Show me your babes this week!!! (you know u wanna) :)


----------



## JNA

Braven05 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Ladies :wave:
> 
> So Kaliyah is 4 months now and im ready for another baby lol. I think im losing my mind :dohh:
> 
> :blush: Molly is 5 _weeks_ and I'm already broody for a second...Click to expand...
> 
> Awww she's looking so much like you. Cute!Click to expand...

Thank you!
It's about time me genes kicked in. 
I may start ttc next month im itching for morning sickness and sleepless nights lol jk


----------



## StarlitHome

My Boo-Boo is 6 weeks old this week!
https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lssbe0nNeK1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsoiph8NXU1qfqidwo1_250.jpg
https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsoiph8NXU1qfqidwo3_500.jpg
https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lscsl2ozzf1qfqidwo4_250.jpg https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lscsl2ozzf1qfqidwo3_250.jpg


----------



## lindblum

gorgeous babies missfish and starlithome!

missfish is she wearing legwarmers or socks? they are so cute!

lildreamy, when are you ttc? :)


----------



## nickyc230891

can u put me down for december 10th team yellow


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh my MissFish!! She is absolutely ADORABLE and I REALLY love her leg warmers!! I need to get Alexa some. I've only gotten her to wear tights, since she tends to pull leg warmers off. >:l

& Starlit home, She is gorgeous! And I love her eye's :) :cloud9:

Lindblum, I'm TTC right now. :) hehe. 
I had my Marina IUD taken out this past thursday.
It's just Hubby type is working 4 hours away right now. :( BUT.... I may track when I'm most fertile... and manage to drive up there and umm... ya know... LOL. I soo want to get preggers again RIGHT NOW. lol. :X


----------



## MissFish

lindblum said:


> gorgeous babies missfish and starlithome!
> 
> missfish is she wearing legwarmers or socks? they are so cute!
> 
> lildreamy, when are you ttc? :)

Legwarmer, from target. & thank u!


----------



## lindblum

Good luck, hope this is your month x 
I want to have another baby now as well but I'm not sure if I'm ovulating and my cycles are a bit crazy because I'm still bf-ing. Will Have fun trying anyway :winkwink:


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY! We can try together. Lol. :)

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## wishingforbub

Ooh good luck to all you ladies TTC!!!! :) Not here lol :) I am studying and so so busy, will not have the time hehe ;)
How are you all? your bubbas are just gorgeous!! Alexa is as cute as ever.. and Lindblum, your LO's are sooooo adorable. They look so alike too- too cute! xx


----------



## lindblum

we're good, Leilani has been at school for a month now and i've finally got emani's nap times aligned with that :) emani's hair is at an awkward length, I'm waiting for it to grow to a length where i can tie it up. 

hows noah? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4507.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4520.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4541.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4543.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4469.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lindblum

and a few more pics :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4447.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4445.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4411.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4414.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4462.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Braven05

Avery is 7 weeks old too!

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery36.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery37.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery38.jpg


----------



## JNA

Are any of you ttc ladies breast feeding?


----------



## LilDreamy

No I stopped Breast feeding when Alexa was about 7 Months.
Work ended up ruining breast feeding for me. :(


----------



## JNA

It's getting tough with school and all but I'm trying to keep up with it till Kaliyah turns 1.

I was reading that your chances of conceiving twins is higher while breast feeding and ttc.


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh wow really?
I think it would be soo cool to have twins.
The first few months I could not imagine living through, but once they got older it would deffinately be alot of fun! :)

I'm actually hoping for twins. We want two more... so why not knock them both out at once??/ LOL


----------



## MissFish

What a cutie Braven!! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Not sure if people can still join, but I'm white and DH is ethnically Indian (but parents from Guyana). Excited to have a mixed baby!!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, cricket! :flower: Sure you can still join! :) I am still waiting on my bi-racial bump to turn into a Baby :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Gosh Wtt. It feels like you have been pregnant forever!!! LOL.
I'm telling you, right?? LOL.

Can't wait until you have your little one!! :)

And welcome cricket! Of course you can still join. I just haven't updated the first page in a very long time. :S and it's almost impossible to go through the 216 pages to update it while having a toddler running around. If someone else wants to update it for me, feel free!!! :D


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: yeah it does feel like it and DH and i are ready to meet our Little One! :dance:


----------



## MissFish

Welcome cricket!


----------



## LilDreamy

How is everyone??? Thier bumbs and Babies?????? :)


----------



## wtt :)

Ready to get him out! :D


----------



## oneway

Can't wait to meet my Indo-Norwegian boy!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck oneway!


----------



## wishingforbub

Good luck ladies!!!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Good luck Everyone!!

I'm now Pregnant with Baby #2!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Skadi

I'd like to join in too! I'm expecting an adorable little mixed girl in March. She will be half White (English) and half Black (Jamaican). We are naming her Keira. :)


----------



## blessed

Congratulations LilDreamy! and Skadi too! :)


----------



## JNA

Congrats Ladies!
Good luck to those who are so close to meeting lo's


----------



## lindblum

congrats LilDreamy and skadi!

good luck wtt and oneway :)


----------



## xCeex

Woo, just over 3 months and my lil bub will be here :)

Congrats to everyone :D x


----------



## Jodie.82

congrats LilDreamy and skadi!

good luck wtt and oneway!!

my little english/peruvian/italian princess is doing good! her eyes are purely blue and getting lighter we were so shocked she had blue eyes!


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww Blue eyes! How cool is that!? :)

It would be cool if my next one will have colored eye's. Ithink ti's the coolest thing ever. :)


----------



## blessed

colored eyes rock... Sarai's eyes kept switching from green to brown to grey... they've settled on brown, and on certain days will decide to have a bit of a green hue... but still brown.. So close! lol


----------



## JNA

I was shocked when Kaliyah came out with bright blue eyes. Now they are blue/grey but super kool looking. I hope to post some pictures soon if I ever find my camera :dohh:


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw! You better find it! LOL I want to see that beautiful baby!! :D


----------



## blessed

Yes yes!! Must share!


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh COngrats Lildreamy!!!! Just saw that you are preggers!! :D
Noah will be one in one month! I cannot believe it. Sending out the invites for his party this week :yippee:
How are all of you and your bubbas/bumps?
xx


----------



## Braven05

Speaking of finding cameras...I lost mine when I was pregnant and JUST found it now that Avery is 2 months old :dohh: So I thought I'd share some pics of my little princess.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0252.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









CIMG0264.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









CIMG0270.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









CIMG0286.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









CIMG0294.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw Avery is soo precious!! 

Congrats on such a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Braven05

LilDreamy said:


> Aw Avery is soo precious!!
> 
> Congrats on such a beautiful baby!!

Congrats to you on the pregnancy!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Avery is sooooo adorable!!! :) Congrats Braven !!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Braven! :D

Sooo some parts of Alexa's hair is getting a bit natty. :(
Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I have been putting about a drop or two of pure virgin olive oil in her hair each day because if I don't it will be very frizzy. I don't know what to do to reverse what is happening. :shrug: =/


----------



## LilDreamy

&& I only wash her hair once a week because I'm scared to dry her hair out... and yet it is still managing to dry out.

What baby shampoo do you guys use?

I sometimes use Johnson and Johnson extra conditioning Shampoo or the Shampoo and condition johnson and johnson.


----------



## JNA

I would say grease her scalp every 2 days or daily. Maybe try an olive oil cream so she doesn't look like a grease monkey lol. I have been greasing Kaliyah's hair since 2 weeks to keep her hair from breaking off in the back and it works pretty good.


----------



## blessed

Sarai's hair is the same... :wacko:

I wash her hair with Aveeno Baby (the oatmeal is very moisturizing) and I use a coconut oil for her hair... it's done fairly well.. olive oil just wasn't cutting it for us at all (I used it for her first 8 or so months)


----------



## MarieBL

Hi all, I'm new to the forum so hello!

I gave birth last week to a mixed race baby - I'm white and my husband is black - Caribbean decent. My LO doesn't have a Mongolian blue spot but I have been told that all mixed race babies do. Do any of your LOs not have one?!


----------



## JNA

Welcome
I did not know what a Mongolian blue spot was so I googled it and Kaliyah has one on her arm. I thought it was a weird birth mark lol.


----------



## blessed

No mongolian blue spots here


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies! theres so many pages to get through lol so sorry if my question is repeated if someone else has asked. 

my baby will be half black half white, , as a black woman i know its important to creame scalp etc often. but im aware white peoples hair naturaly becomes greasy? but i dont know about mixraised peoples hair. 

i want my babys hair to be nice and shiney lol , what do i need to do to keep her hair in good condition?

i live in the uk. so if you could list what products you use , il have alook online, and when you started using those products like when babys new born or abit older etc

also do you wash babys hair everyday? will top to toe body wash be okay? or does it need to be shampoo n conditioner etc
thanks xx


----------



## MarieBL

blessed said:


> No mongolian blue spots here

Hi there, what is your LOs origins?


----------



## blessed

She's half african american half puerto rican :) a true diva lol


----------



## MarieBL

blessed said:


> She's half african american half puerto rican :) a true diva lol

Gorgeous!


----------



## LilDreamy

youngwife20 said:


> Hi ladies! theres so many pages to get through lol so sorry if my question is repeated if someone else has asked.
> 
> my baby will be half black half white, , as a black woman i know its important to creame scalp etc often. but im aware white peoples hair naturaly becomes greasy? but i dont know about mixraised peoples hair.
> 
> i want my babys hair to be nice and shiney lol , what do i need to do to keep her hair in good condition?
> 
> i live in the uk. so if you could list what products you use , il have alook online, and when you started using those products like when babys new born or abit older etc
> 
> also do you wash babys hair everyday? will top to toe body wash be okay? or does it need to be shampoo n conditioner etc
> thanks xx

Hiya! =]

These are interesting questions I would like to know the answer to as well.

I haven't Creamed Alexa's Scalp Ever. Yikes! :wacko: I don't really know much. All I've ever done was put a drop or two of pure virgin Olive Oil in her hair, or used a Detangler for babies.

Her hair has been GREAT until a few days ago. Since her hair is getting longer, it's just one patch of hair will get a bit frizzy like.. as if it's dry. I try to put a little oil on my fingers and comb it through her hair to try and give it that hydrated look, it works. But I want to fix the problem.. Not hide it. :wacko:

And I personally am Afraid to wash her hair too much because of drying it out.
I wash about 1-2 times a week. I hope I'm not being too gross??? && I just use baby Extra Conditioning Shampoo or baby shampoo and conditioner all in one.


----------



## Quackquack99

I might aswell join in, my LO is a melting pot of english, scottish, irish, spanish/morrocan and indian phew.


----------



## youngwife20

lil dreamy i dont think its gross because im black and my hair dresser has told me it does dry your hair out , maybe a bit of scalp creame might help? like with not much chemicals in? or alittlte bit of vasaline to hydrate her scalp? those are the only ideas i can think of!! xx


----------



## blessed

It's actually a GREAT idea not to wash everyday :thumbup:

Once or twice a week at most is good! The natural oils in hair will be able to develop

Definitely research coconut oil, shea butter, jojoba oil for hair! These are GREAT nourishing products that are all natural.

I just started using a product called "Beautiful Curls" 

https://www.beautifulcurls.com/store/pc/catalog/653-lg_794_general.jpg

but I don't like how this smells :wacko: It's got a very different smell to it... but it goes away after about 5-10 minutes... The product itself has Neem oil, West African Sesame Oil, Calendula infused Sunflower Oil (Helianthus annuus), Shea Butter, Virgin Coconut Oil, and Vanilla Extract. It has done MUCH better on Sarai's hair, but still not where I want it to be... :dohh: I keep hearing GREAT things about just using pure coconut oil by itself or maybe mixed with a little jojoba oil.... I will try this after she runs out of the other stuff :thumbup:

ETA: I'm sorry, I just remembered this might not be available in the UK... not sure!


----------



## AriannasMama

I use California Baby shampoo w/ tea tree oil and chamomile in it, I was her hair 2x a week. I also use plain old leave in conditioner on her hair, I've tried Pinks lotion and Soft and Precious but those were too heavy on her hair.


----------



## blessed

I used california baby for the longest too! But just the body/hair wash... not the shampoo itself... The stuff I was using dried her hair out HORRIBLY... maybe I need to try the shampoo?? hmm....


----------



## SilasLove

Where do they sale the California baby shampoo ladies? I am so ignorant with all this. Maddys hair gets so dry in the back.


----------



## youngwife20

AriannasMama said:


> I use California Baby shampoo w/ tea tree oil and chamomile in it, I was her hair 2x a week. I also use plain old leave in conditioner on her hair, I've tried Pinks lotion and Soft and Precious but those were too heavy on her hair.

pink lotion i thought would be abit heavy on a babys hair too how old did you start with the leave in conditioner etc?


----------



## youngwife20

i dont think i can get most the pils in uk but i think i should be able to get the cocunut oil! :)


----------



## blessed

Silas - They have California baby at Target :thumbup: It's kinda pricey.... like it was said, you might want to try the one that is actually shampoo and not the shampoo/body wash... because that stuff really dried out Rai's hair! Using the Aveeno baby they have at target doesn't dry it as much... but I think I'm going to start conditioning it every day, and washing once a week!

My hair is super curly too.. I wish I knew what my mom did with mine! lol!


----------



## SilasLove

I use just for me detangler and it does well for Maddy's top but in the back it's just a dry fuzzy mess :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

silas - that might be just because she leans on it ,,the bag of my hair is for sure not as good as the front lol even though i do exactly the same thing to it! so it isnt anything your doing - your doing everything right xx


----------



## AriannasMama

The shampoo I have is body wash/shampoo combined, but its been working well for us & I just started using the leave in conditioner recently.


----------



## LilDreamy

SilasLove said:


> I use just for me detangler and it does well for Maddy's top but in the back it's just a dry fuzzy mess :wacko:

Alexa's is the exact same.
Either I just use detangler or Olive oil. Just the back seems a mess. :wacko:


----------



## Ittybittyx

I'm caucasian (german, native american & irish) & OH is Puerto Rican :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya IttyBitty! And welcome!! :D

How is your pregnancy going?? Hope it's a happy one! :D


----------



## wishingforbub

Lildreamy, just saw your sig , :hugs: xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you. :)

It was really tough going through it. :(

But now it is time to move forward and try again.

Thank you for the hugs! :)

:hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Aaaw I can imagine Lildreamy. :flower: but soon you will be pregnant again :) xxx


----------



## Jodie.82

aw sorry to see that lildreamy :hugs:

cleo has her peruvian id now and gets her british passport in jan. shes a right little diva already, latina, italian, london bubba!! xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks ladies. :)

I'm in my TWW right now, and almost positive I'm preggo again, just don't wanna jinx it!!

Alexa's hair is suddenly getting horrible! I wonder if the cold weather could be causing it... could it?? :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

So sorry to hear that LilDreamy :hugs:

Arianna's hair has been crazy too lately :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm deffo going to try out mixedchicks.com I think that's what it's called and try some stuff out.


----------



## blessed

Sorry about the loss LilDreamy :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank You Blessed. :)

Soo here is an updated pic this week of Alexa's hair Front AND side view. 

Alexa's dad says I should get her a hair cut, because supposively her natted part is the hair she was born with since the rest is quite curly.

Do you guys think I should get her hair trimmed?

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC01953.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC01948.jpg


----------



## blessed

no way! Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!! She definitely doesn't need a cut.. just a leave in conditioner. My own hair is a little bit curlier than hers and I just advise not using a brush for it... a wide tooth comb will be perfect for taking out knots and nappy mess :) She's such a gorgeous little thing!

Sarai's hair is soooo kinky curly, but at the same time is very thin sot he curls don't stick together like they should. So far the oil's I've been putting are helping, but I need to get a leave in or all natural hair gel to REALLY tame the lion.... :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Blessed! I thought he was silly for suggesting trimming her hair!

Lol.

I deffo need to look around for a good leave in conditioner.

Just a quick question. 

What does the virgin Olive oil supposed to do? Keep it from frizzing right... not hydrate.
I know it's a silly question. :dohh:


----------



## blessed

Its supposed to provide moisture (yea, hydrate) but that stopped working for Sarai around 7 or 8 months! :dohh: There's other oils that work better. I want to try these products called FuzzyDuck. I've used their adult products (MopTop) on my own hair and LOVE them... FuzzyDuck is for kids and I bet they'd be great! So much to try :wacko: I just don't want to waste the money trying them all to find the perfect one.. but it seems like thats what will have to happen


----------



## wtt :)

Our son Kenji was born on Nov 24th :D Link to my parenting journal is in my signature ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

I just use leave in conditioner by Aussie, lildreamy, Alexa and Arianna's hair look super similar, except Arianna has less and a few more frizzy spots :haha: Here's a pic from her birthday party in October where you can see her hair pretty good, can't believe that was almost two months ago :shock:


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY!!!! CONGRATS WTT!! Totally gonna stalk yout Parenting Journal! haha! :D

I'm soo happy for you! I bet you're exhausted!

Arianna, you're right, their hair is similar. I'm going to find some good leave in conditioner, I hope they sell the ones some people have mentioned in a store we have here. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey Girls, I made a new group name if you guys are interested in joining that one.

I made a new one since I got SOO Behind on updating the first page on all of your guys updates.

It's just one welcoming both those who are pregnant with biracial babies and those with Biracial babies.

Now I can reorganize it and keep it up to date! 

Hope to see you guys over there. I'll add you to the first page if you give me all of your info over there!!

Thanks! Love you guys. I really hope you guys jump over to that one! :D

:hugs:

Bi-Racial Bumps and Babies!!


----------



## wishingforbub

Congrats WTT!!!!! :yipee: xx all of the best! can't wait to see your gorgeous bub!


----------



## WantingABubba

I am mixed (black Cuban/Jamaican Mum, and white British Dad), and OH is white/Greek. Excited to see what our baby looks like, though I predict s/he will look mostly/fully white. Hoping for an interesting combo like tan skin, full lips, light eyes, and curly blond/brown hair, though! Or just a really cute baby


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey guys... Sorry it's been so long sense I've been on here. Life has been hectic.

Giving birth to my second baby girl in 4 months, and in the process of moving countries and stuff. Hope you are all doing well...

I tried asking the admin if we could possibly have a Biracial Parenting Section sense it's so hard to keep up with the group... But they said we weren't a high demand. :wacko:

If you would like to show your support in the idea. PLEASE DO. I think it would very much benefit us who seek help and advice! Thank you.,

Here you can post your support. :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-biracial-parenting-section.html#post17353011


----------



## Jodie.82

great idea lildreamy and I just tried to post on the linked thread but its closed!


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi Ladies:flower:

I had our beautiful baby girl on the 9th of October 2011 named Freya Rose Arends, weighing in at 8p 8oz and 56cm long. Needless to say we were a little shocked lol when we first saw her, Our little girl has her fathers dutch colouring! she is so pale lol:haha:

Even the nurses were quite surprised, as we all thought the maori would be more dominant. So we welcomed into the world our little maori/scot/german/dutch race baby:cloud9: Beautiful in every single way. Here are some photo's of our fair haired, fair skinned blue eyed baby:thumbup:

Pic 1: Seconds after being born. Pic 2: 1 day old. Pic 3: 1 month old. Pic 4: 2 months old. Pic 5: 3 months old
 



Attached Files:







316931_10150345424433073_700488072_8257543_686335741_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









319991_10150346843618073_700488072_8267391_18085715_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









381692_10150426594863073_700488072_8631490_869849390_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1









386231_10150456341683073_700488072_8714779_153833087_n.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









409047_10150514546753073_700488072_8961583_891564825_n.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Mocha_Baby XD said:


> Hi Ladies:flower:
> 
> I had our beautiful baby girl on the 9th of October 2011 named Freya Rose Arends, weighing in at 8p 8oz and 56cm long. Needless to say we were a little shocked lol when we first saw her, Our little girl has her fathers dutch colouring! she is so pale lol:haha:
> 
> Even the nurses were quite surprised, as we all thought the maori would be more dominant. So we welcomed into the world our little maori/scot/german/dutch race baby:cloud9: Beautiful in every single way. Here are some photo's of our fair haired, fair skinned blue eyed baby:thumbup:
> 
> Pic 1: Seconds after being born. Pic 2: 1 day old. Pic 3: 1 month old. Pic 4: 2 months old. Pic 5: 3 months old

And the rest so far: Pic 1: 4 months old. Pic 2: 5 months old. Pic 3: 6 months old.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







420840_10150638898278073_660382792_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









425597_10150585836078073_700488072_9175139_243633645_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









547375_10150694295863073_700488072_9555483_59447374_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babycrazy1706

Is this thread still going?? Xx


----------



## zozoxxx

Mocha_Baby XD said:


> Mocha_Baby XD said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower:
> 
> I had our beautiful baby girl on the 9th of October 2011 named Freya Rose Arends, weighing in at 8p 8oz and 56cm long. Needless to say we were a little shocked lol when we first saw her, Our little girl has her fathers dutch colouring! she is so pale lol:haha:
> 
> Even the nurses were quite surprised, as we all thought the maori would be more dominant. So we welcomed into the world our little maori/scot/german/dutch race baby:cloud9: Beautiful in every single way. Here are some photo's of our fair haired, fair skinned blue eyed baby:thumbup:
> 
> Pic 1: Seconds after being born. Pic 2: 1 day old. Pic 3: 1 month old. Pic 4: 2 months old. Pic 5: 3 months old
> 
> And the rest so far: Pic 1: 4 months old. Pic 2: 5 months old. Pic 3: 6 months old.:cloud9:Click to expand...




Ur daughter is too adorable! Where do you get that rabbit costume? I wanna smooch her :)


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

zozoxxx said:


> Mocha_Baby XD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mocha_Baby XD said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower:
> 
> I had our beautiful baby girl on the 9th of October 2011 named Freya Rose Arends, weighing in at 8p 8oz and 56cm long. Needless to say we were a little shocked lol when we first saw her, Our little girl has her fathers dutch colouring! she is so pale lol:haha:
> 
> Even the nurses were quite surprised, as we all thought the maori would be more dominant. So we welcomed into the world our little maori/scot/german/dutch race baby:cloud9: Beautiful in every single way. Here are some photo's of our fair haired, fair skinned blue eyed baby:thumbup:
> 
> Pic 1: Seconds after being born. Pic 2: 1 day old. Pic 3: 1 month old. Pic 4: 2 months old. Pic 5: 3 months old
> 
> And the rest so far: Pic 1: 4 months old. Pic 2: 5 months old. Pic 3: 6 months old.:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur daughter is too adorable! Where do you get that rabbit costume? I wanna smooch her :)Click to expand...

Thank you:happydance: She is our little monkey haha:cloud9:. I got it from target at Easter time ^.^


----------



## SilasLove

she is precious!


----------



## Heather212

Hi everyone. Love the pics of your LOs :)

Our baby is Chinese/Caucasian.

https://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo241/Comrade_Victoria/IMG_2224-2.jpg

(this is my dad giving him a bath)


----------



## lindblum

hearther ur baby is adorable x


----------

